# Tea Party 28th September, from Auckland, New Zealand, 2012



## Lurker 2

We may be beginning the Tea Party a little late this week, because for both me and Darowil, in particular, who lives in Adelaide, Australia and who is helping us with hosting, it is the early morning, about 6-30am for Darowil, 9am for me. Kate B in Largs, Scotland who is also helping us with the tea kettle, is in the same time zone as Dave in London, so for her it is rather late in the evening! About ten, ten- thirty pm. Also we are having to learn how to post the link. 
Sam will be taking a well- earned break, in Seattle, and Hickory and her pups will be missing him, but the puppies are still small enough to be contained. 
Wishing you lots of lovely autumn/fall days for your trip Sam. It sounds as though you will meet up with a lot of old friends, and maybe even a few from the TP.

Darowil, Kate B, and I will be boiling the kettle, and preparing the treats, for three weeks, [Sam had mis-calculated the days he will be away] tea or coffee, or whatever you prefer, and in time honoured Tea Party manner we will start with a recipe or few, as all keen knitters need to eat!

In former years I cooked vegetarian meals at the request of both my daughters, and I am going to start with a few favourites for entertaining - they are suitable for, or can easily be adjusted for those of us who are gluten-intolerant. 
I have a second theme of oranges and lemons, because they are a fruit more likely to be available in both hemispheres. The receipts are suitable for when you have company/visitors.

Pineapple with orange: 
1 large pineapple, [or one large can pineapple chunks]
Fresh mint leaves or angelica, 
Juice of two oranges.
Prepare the pineapple, or drain off the juice from the can, divide into serving dishes, and cover with orange juice- leave somewhere cool until required, garnish with the fresh leaves or angelica. Some will like this sweetened.

Minted Grapefruit with orange:
2 oranges, 
2 grapefruit
4 sprigs fresh mint
1 drop peppermint oil [optional]
Caster sugar: to taste.
Peel the oranges and chop the flesh into small pieces. Cut the grapefruits in half and scoop out the flesh. Chop finely removing pith and pips. Mix oranges and grapefruit add caster sugar to taste, and add a drop of peppermint oil. Pile this mixture into the grapefruit halves, and sprinkle with chopped mint leaves. Leave in a cool place until required.

Nutmeat with Mushroom Stuffing
1 large onion
2 oz butter
1 level tsp mixed herbs
1 heaped Tbs plain flour
¼ pint milk
8 oz grated cashew nuts, ground almonds, or grated walnuts
¼ tsp mace
¼ tsp nutmeg
2 oz fresh breadcrumbs
Juice and rind of ½ lemon
1 egg white
Salt and pepper

Peel and chop the onion and cook gently in the butter with the herbs for 10 minutes until soft but not browned. Add the flour and milk and stir until thickened. Add the rest of the ingredients and mix well. Season to taste. 
Grease a pound loaf tin or casserole with butter and put in half the mixture, spread the stuffing, then add the rest of the nut mixture. 
Cover with foil and bake in a moderate oven, 350F for 1 hour. Turn out carefully onto a large plate and serve surrounded by roast potatoes and garnished with parsley and slices of lemon. This nutmeat can be prepared ahead and left in a cool place for several hours, covered with foil, ready for baking.

Mushroom Stuffing:
½ lb mushrooms
2 oz butter
1 heaped teaspoon nutritional yeast [the recipe states Marmite, which I think is not generally available in the US]
6 oz brown breadcrumbs
1 egg yolk
Salt and pepper

Prepare mushrooms, by chopping roughly, and fry in the butter until tender- about 5 minutes. Stir in all the other ingredients, season to taste. Spread over the half mixture of Nutmeat in the tin.
Continue with recipe, as above.

These three recipes are from Simply Delicious vegetarian cookery, by Rose Elliot, which is a classic of British Vegetarian cooking. ISBN 0 85487 036 9. I bought my copy in 1977.

Lemon Tart

Sweet shortcrust pastry:
1 cup all-purpose flour
3oz butter [75g]
¼ cup sugar
1 egg yolk
1 tablespoon water

To make the pastry, sift flour. Cut in butter until it resembles fine breadcrumbs. Stir in the sugar. Add yolk and water. Mix to a stiff dough. 
Cover with plastic wrap and chill for 30 minutes before using. Roll pastry out on a lightly floured surface, to line an 8 inch [20cm] round flan tin. 
Refrigerate for 10 minutes. 
Bake blind at 375F ( 190C), for 15 minutes. (To bake blind, cut out a circle of baking paper to cover the pastry. Fill with dried beans or rice.) 
Remove baking blind material and cook for a further 3 minutes.

FILLING:
4 eggs
¼ cup lemon juice
1 Tbsp grated lemon zest
½ cup caster sugar
¾ cup cream

Crystalised lemon zest and tiny
Citrus flowers and leaves to garnish
Whipped cream to serve.

To make the filling, beat eggs, lemon juice, lemon zest and sugar until combined. 
Lightly beat in cream. Pour into pastry shell. 
Bake at 375F (190C) for 5 minutes, then reduce temperature to 300F (150C) and cook for a further 20 -25 minutes or until tart is set.
Serve warm or cold. 
Garnish with crystallised lemon zest and tiny citrus leaves and flowers. Accompany with whipped cream.
From the Edmonds mini series : 'Summer Fare'- ISBN 1-86958-771-5

Darowill has been working on an idea for a stocking filler, [knitted] and she will be posting that.
Both Darowil and Kate B are involved with Weight Watchers, and are working up some favourites with the approved count!
[I am hoping to learn something from that too!]

As I type this I am waiting for a phonecall from my cousin in Scotland- it is 8-30 in the morning, and as Karen keeps late hours it is a good time to connect!
I tricked the dogs into being outside- the puppy likes to be where ever I am, but he has disgraced himself and I have to get out with the disinfectant.

Today is Fales 69th birthday, so I have made a 
German Chocolate Cake

Dry mix : 2 cups flour
2 cups sugar
½ cup cocoa
2 heaped tsp baking powder

Wet mix: 1 cup milk
1 dsp vinegar
2 eggs
4 oz melted butter
1 cup lukewarm water
Mix in 1 ½ tsp baking soda

Combine and beat well. Bake in a greased tin at 355F till cooked 35 -45 minutes

Topping: ½ can evaporated milk
3 yolks of egg
½ cup sugar

Cook on low heat till thick, add

1 cup coconut

Spread over cake when cool

	I adjust the Topping to 1 can of evaporated milk, 2 eggs, 1 cup sugar and 2 cups coconut, which makes enough to use as a filling as well, if you bake the cake in two smaller tins.

The Weight Watchers idea seems to be catching on- Darowil will be working on this for next week's tea party, which she will be hosting. Week three will be the turn of Kate B in Scotland.

I had a moment of absolute panic, when I thought I had lost all my work, I hope I have mastered getting the link posted. I have to write it out- the laptop refuses to copy it, however I have tried!

Day has dawned grey again and damp! The nieces and nephews are gathering for a graduation on Tuesday- we may be going to the Casino to eat- the Sky Tower which dominates the city skyline apparently has several good restaurants. Daylight saving tonight, so tomorrow this will be 7am instead of 6am [I am typing this now on Saturday morning 29th September]
I got a bit behind with my schedule, but Fale's cake is in the oven, and I sang him happy birthday half an hour ago. He is very pleased to have his new pack of cards- they have peacocks on the reverse.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Hi Myfanwy, you are doing just fine! The rest of us will all help out as required. I like that you have posted some recipes that are nutritious and commoner in your part of the world. Perhaps we will learn a little more about your world!
The lemon tart does look delicious but at the moment, it is not on my menu for tonight!


BTW, you are not late in posting the Tea Party, you are only a couple of hours early and that is totally ok! We are on Friday, Sept 28 and it is 2pm Central Daylight Saving Time. Sam's time is 3pm EDT.


----------



## KateB

Well done Julie, we're off! Love your recipes, especially the lemon tart. My mum used to make a gorgeous and very fattening (sorry all you weight watchers!  ) lemon meringue pie, I'll see if I can find the recipe.
Best wishes to Fale on his birthday, I hope he enjoys his cake - it sounds delicious.


----------



## gagesmom

myfamwy, your lemon tart looks delicious.
Glad Sam is off on a mini vacation, he sure does deserve it.

I am off to work in a few minutes but saw the tea party posting.
It is 3:00pm here and I will be home later. Check in then.


Happy Friday and Happy Tea Party everyone. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Love the receipts Julie. 
Tell Fale Happy Birthday! Today is also one of the grandsons birthday.


----------



## LadyBecket

Here's hoping everyone is having a great time at the tea this week. This is only my second time at a tea even though I've been here a few months. That Lemon Tart looks yummy! Thank you for the recipe!!


----------



## KatyNora

Thanks for starting us off, myfanwy. Your recipes all look good. I especially want to try the nutmeat and mushroom stuffing. Please wish Fale a happy birthday for me. I hope the German chocolate cake is perfect!!


----------



## preston

hope you had a good time lady becket and will be back real soon - we will all be looking for you.

sam



LadyBecket said:


> Here's hoping everyone is having a great time at the tea this week. This is only my second time at a tea even though I've been here a few months. That Lemon Tart looks yummy! Thank you for the recipe!!


----------



## preston

a happy birthday to fale myfanwy - saturday 29 september is also my youngest grandson't avery's birthday - he will be five. i spent over an hour last night printing out coloring pages of power rangers which they are both into - and they love coloring and for their ages their coloring is excellent - much better than mine - lol. need to go to town tomorrow and see what i can find for a birthday present that is power ranger themed. 

was trying to remember when i was five - we were living in lanark, illinois - dad was preaching there - and i was in first grade. a really small town - 12 grades in a three story building - four grades on each floor. wish we had stayed there.

sam

and thank you to myfanwy - darowil and kate b for taking the reins for me - i appreciate it big time. i think i leave you all in very capable hands.

my olympia portion of my trip will not happen - priscilla's crones has flared up and she feels she cannot host at this time - i will miss seeing her.


----------



## inishowen

Good evening from Northern Ireland. Good luck to the new hosts. I'm sure we'll have a pleasant tea party.


----------



## mjs

preston said:


> a happy birthday to fale myfanwy - saturday 29 september is also my youngest grandson't avery's birthday - he will be five. i spent over an hour last night printing out coloring pages of power rangers which they are both into - and they love coloring and for their ages their coloring is excellent - much better than mine - lol. need to go to town tomorrow and see what i can find for a birthday present that is power ranger themed.
> 
> was trying to remember when i was five - we were living in lanark, illinois - dad was preaching there - and i was in first grade. a really small town - 12 grades in a three story building - four grades on each floor. wish we had stayed there.
> 
> sam
> 
> and thank you to myfanwy - darowil and kate b for taking the reins for me - i appreciate it big time. i think i leave you all in very capable hands.
> 
> my olympia portion of my trip will not happen - priscilla's crones has flared up and she feels she cannot host at this time - i will miss seeing her.


I think we had twelve grades in a two-storey building.


----------



## preston

don't know if you would be interesting but i get a newsletter from "healthy aging from everyday health" that is good reading - covers a lot of subjects - since i am not aging gracefully but fighting it tooth and nail - i need all the help i can get. lol

sam

here is an url from one of today's subjects.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/emotional-health-pictures/0329/woulda-shoulda-coulda-what-do-you-regret.aspx?xid=nl_EverydayHealthHealthyAging_20120928#/slide-1 ;-)     :idea:  :? :mrgreen: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## daralene

Love the recipes and can't wait to try them. Never thought of orange juice on pineapple. Mmmmmm.

We have the one grandson tonight and perhaps I will get some orange juice. Already have the mint and pineapple. This is fun having you help Sam out and with your partners too.

I always find this new TP by pulling up Preston on the user list, going to his topics created and then clicking on the newest TP. Hope you saw that we wished Fale Happy Birthday in Samoan on the last TP thanks to Kate.

Gotta go..
Hugs


----------



## darowil

Wow here I am 6.38 our time and already a number of posts . I haven't actually read the posts yet. 

Good morning/evening/night to you all.

We decided that it was time we all knitted something together! Lets how many of us can make a bunny this week- and then post them so we can all see them.
The pattern I have in mind is very easy- one that can be used by ANY knitter and is great to learn on. So if any of you are teaching others to knit get them to join in. My bible study group has been making these and we got together the other day to put them together (managed 12, need to work finishing more as we had about 24 squares). Those with children there now have something to get the kids to do over the school holidays- everyone of the children wanted a bunny. The bunnies can be used as stocking fillers etc. I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts 

Bunny KAL
Materials
Yarn. I have used 8ply, which is about a DK. The same pattern applies whatever yarn you use- it simply changes the size of the bunny. Any scrap yarn will do the ones I have used about 17gms or ½ oz of the 8 ply. One in a heavier weight took about 24gms or ¾ oz. 

Needles. A pair of needles to make a slightly firm tension/gauge (simply because if you make it loose the stuffing will show through).

Stuffing. Anything to stuff the bunny with- even left over yarn should work if you dont have any stuffing around.

Cast on 36 stitches, leaving about 30cm/12inch tail of yarn for putting bunny together.
Knit (either garter or stocking/stockinet stitch) until a square (simply fold the side edge along the top until they are the same size). Leaving a 30cm/12inch end cut the yarn and thread through the 36 stitches on the needle.

This is the knitting finished!

And tomorrow I will post the sewing up instructions.

Have fun.


----------



## purl2diva

Greetings from Wisconsin at 4 pm.
We've had a wonderful fall day-sunny and temps in the mid-60s. Had a ice walk this morning and noticed that the colors are increasing rapidly -- really some beautiful sights.

I spent the afternoon looking for yarn for a prayer shawl for my DIL who is having knee replacement surgery on Tuesday. I had to go to all three stores to find enough--will be dealing with different dye lots so I hope I can work through that. Before I can start the shawl I need to finish a scarf that is part of my swap package. I'm watching the Ryder Cup-- good background for knitting.

Thank you to our new hostesses. I admire your willingness to take us on despite the time differences. Bravo!

Wisconsin Joy


----------



## darowil

Looks like something went wrong with our working out of times- I see Myfanwy's was posted at 1418 and mine at 1710. And I got specially! Well here I am with a coffee. (actually isn't my posting time when we were aiming for? Isn't this Sams time?


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Wow here I am 6.38 our time and alread a number of posts . I haven't actually read the posts yet.
> 
> Good morning/evening/night to you all.
> 
> We decided that it was time we all knitted something together! Lets how many of us can make a bunny this week- and then post them so we can all see them.
> The pattern I have in mind is very easy- one that can be used by ANY knitter and is great to learn on. So if any of you are teaching others to knit get them to join in. My bible study group has been making these and we got together the other day to put them together (managed 12, need to work finishing more as we had about 24 squares). Those with children there now have something to get the kids to do over the school holidays- everyone of the children wanted a bunny. The bunnies can be used as stocking fillers etc. I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> Bunny KAL
> Materials
> Yarn. I have used 8ply, which is about a DK. The same pattern applies whatever yarn you use- it simply changes the size of the bunny. Any scrap yarn will do the ones I have used about 17gms or ½ oz of the 8 ply. One in a heavier weight took about 24gms or ¾ oz.
> 
> Needles. A pair of needles to make a slightly firm tension/gauge (simply because if you make it loose the stuffing will show through).
> 
> Stuffing. Anything to stuff the bunny with- even left over yarn should work if you dont have any stuffing around.
> 
> Cast on 36 stitches, leaving about 30cm/12inch tail of yarn for putting bunny together.
> Knit (either garter or stocking/stockinet stitch) until a square (simply fold the side edge along the top until they are the same size). Leaving a 30cm/12inch end cut the yarn and thread through the 36 stitches on the needle.
> 
> This is the knitting finished!
> 
> And tomorrow I will post the sewing up instructions.
> 
> Have fun.


Started already and looking forward to stage 2 tomorrow!


----------



## darowil

And a very happy birthday to Fale to. Expect you to spend of the day pf this tp with Fale (although if it was David he wouldn't care if I ignored it). 
Burthdays mean so little to him that over 20 years ago now he gave my present early. Along came my birthday, and not a word from him. Day went along normally- well other than me getting more and more irritable, but that wasn't particulary unusual at that time either. Finally after I had prepeared the maincourse for tea visiotrs arrived. Sue said Happy Birthday and I said Thank you Sue, youre the first person to say that to me today. Hasn't David she asked? NO- so she tore strips off him. She is one of these people who can it nicely. Well since then he has been very good- better than me in fact.

Just noticed that I said birthdays mean so little to us- I meant Him! which I have now changed.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Started already and looking forward to stage 2 tomorrow!


That was quick!
In the middle of trying to post the photos. David has got into my computer, but I don't think he has done anything too much other than adding fdropbox whatever that is that wants to download my photos- I had to look for iPhoto. Would help if he would tell when he does things like this.


----------



## darowil

darowil said:


> I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts


So many replies already that I will reply to myself so that the photos make sense and I can post them both together.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Looks like something went wrong with our working out of times- I see Myfanwy's was posted at 1418 and mine at 1710. And I got specially! Well here I am with a coffee. (actually isn't my posting time when we were aiming for? Isn't this Sams time?


sorry Darowil- I was getting very nervous of losing all I had typed up- quite often KP does this to me- so I did start out early, I hope you are enjoying that cup of coffee- I got to bed past 11pm, because I was worrying- and up again just after 4am- so it has seemed a very long morning!!!...


----------



## Lurker 2

The bunnies are lovely- will be great to take to Christchurch when I go in November!


It is rather a busy morning here- Fale wants to go out for eats- Samoan custom is that it is his shout- I explained how so many have wished him Happy Birthday- especially Kate! but he is a bit distracted- had actually forgotten why it is an auspicious day! I don't expect to get much time on the computer until rather later in the day- Have a lovely Day/ Evening/ Morning All!!!


----------



## darowil

daralene said:


> I always find this new TP by pulling up Preston on the user list, going to his topics created and then clicking on the newest TP. Hope you saw that we wished Fale Happy Birthday in Samoan on the last TP thanks to Kate.
> 
> Gotta go..
> Hugs


That will trick people for the next three TPs! But that is how I have done it to.The other way is to go to the old one because we will always post a link in the old one as well.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> 
> 
> So many replies already that I will reply to myself so that the photos make sense and I can post them both together.
Click to expand...

Love the little brown one! Wasn't sure if it was a 'herd' of rabbits, but according to t'internet you can have a colony, a bury, a drove, a flick (like that one best! :lol: ), a kindle, a leash, a nest, a trace, a warren or a wrack of rabbits!!


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> The bunnies are lovely- will be great to take to Christchurch when I go in November!
> 
> It is rather a busy morning here- Fale wants to go out for eats- Samoan custom is that it is his shout- I explained how so many have wished him Happy Birthday- especially Kate! but he is a bit distracted- had actually forgotten why it is an auspicious day! I don't expect to get much time on the computer until rather later in the day- Have a lovely Day/ Evening/ Morning All!!!


Thats fine Myfanwy, we can hold the ship for you while you away. And after all people will get better attention for the next 3 weeks than normal simply there are three of us and covering much of hte day. Go out for breakfast or whatever it is with Fale. I know these things are important to Fale so GO.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer here! Do you have to do anything to join here? I see a couple of my friends here 5mmdpns, and darowil. I have never visited the tea parties, but it looks like fun. What do I have to do, if anything?. Shirley designer1234


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Designer here! Do you have to do anything to join here? I see a couple of my friends here 5mmdpns, and darowil. I have never visited the tea parties, but it looks like fun. What do I have to do, if anything?. Shirley designer1234


Just join in, dear, we look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bunnies are lovely- will be great to take to Christchurch when I go in November!
> 
> It is rather a busy morning here- Fale wants to go out for eats- Samoan custom is that it is his shout- I explained how so many have wished him Happy Birthday- especially Kate! but he is a bit distracted- had actually forgotten why it is an auspicious day! I don't expect to get much time on the computer until rather later in the day- Have a lovely Day/ Evening/ Morning All!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats fine Myfanwy, we can hold the ship for you while you away. And after all people will get better attention for the next 3 weeks than normal simply there are three of us and covering much of hte day. Go out for breakfast or whatever it is with Fale. I know these things are important to Fale so GO.
Click to expand...

I agree! Anyway when Darowil's going to bed I'll be getting up....24 hour service! :lol: Off to bed now (10.47pm here) so I can be bright and breezy in the morning. Night all.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> 
> 
> So many replies already that I will reply to myself so that the photos make sense and I can post them both together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the little brown one! Wasn't sure if it was a 'herd' of rabbits, but according to t'internet you can have a colony, a bury, a drove, a flick (like that one best! :lol: ), a kindle, a leash, a nest, a trace, a warren or a wrack of rabbits!!
Click to expand...

Yes I looked it up last night too, and decided to use a herd because one said that herd especially applied to domestic rabbits- and figured this lot must be domestic! Some said warren was a group and others just that it was where a group of rabbits lived. Didn't notice the flick or wrack last night they are rather good. The things we learn on the TP!


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Thats fine Myfanwy, we can hold the ship for you while you away. And after all people will get better attention for the next 3 weeks than normal simply there are three of us and covering much of hte day. Go out for breakfast or whatever it is with Fale. I know these things are important to Fale so GO.


I agree! Anyway when Darowil's going to bed I'll be getting up....24 hour service! :lol: Off to bed now (10.47pm here) so I can be bright and breezy in the morning. Night all.[/quote]

NIght night Kate, see you when you get up.
Breakfast time for me- I've been up long enough to be hungry now.


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> Designer here! Do you have to do anything to join here? I see a couple of my friends here 5mmdpns, and darowil. I have never visited the tea parties, but it looks like fun. What do I have to do, if anything?. Shirley designer1234


No Shirley you just join in as you have done. In fact I was going to send you the link- the bunnies will be perfect for your (granduaghter I think it was) learning to knit!


----------



## darowil

Just trying to catch up and I saw I said happy birthday to Sam when I meant Fale! Sorry. I had already said happy birthday to Sam last week. Anyway it is correct now.


----------



## darowil

LadyBecket said:


> Here's hoping everyone is having a great time at the tea this week. This is only my second time at a tea even though I've been here a few months. That Lemon Tart looks yummy! Thank you for the recipe!!


Welcome Lady Becket- feel free to drop in more often as Sam always says there is plenty of room, and always a cuppa on the go. Especially for the next 3 weeks with 3 of us. And you choose your country. New Zealand, Scotland or AUstralia.


----------



## darowil

preston said:


> my olympia portion of my trip will not happen - priscilla's crones has flared up and she feels she cannot host at this time - i will miss seeing her.


Thats a shame Sam. But Crohns is a nasty thing especially when it flares up so can well understand why she doesn't feel up to being a hostess. Will it have much impact on your plans?


----------



## preston

designer - drop in as often as you like - there is nothing you have to do - just join in the conversation or introduce a new subject - if you have read any of the tea party you will notice we share our ups and downs - our concerns - we offer support - prayers - to anyone that needs it - but be careful - the tea party can be quite adicting. hope to see you real soon.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Designer here! Do you have to do anything to join here? I see a couple of my friends here 5mmdpns, and darowil. I have never visited the tea parties, but it looks like fun. What do I have to do, if anything?. Shirley designer1234


----------



## preston

not really - it just means i will spend all of my time with wendell in seattle. i will miss visiting priscilla - we always have a good time. will see what happens next year.

sam



darowil said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> my olympia portion of my trip will not happen - priscilla's crones has flared up and she feels she cannot host at this time - i will miss seeing her.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a shame Sam. But Crohns is a nasty thing especially when it flares up so can well understand why she doesn't feel up to being a hostess. Will it have much impact on your plans?
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

purl2diva said:


> I spent the afternoon looking for yarn for a prayer shawl for my DIL who is having knee replacement surgery on Tuesday. I had to go to all three stores to find enough--will be dealing with different dye lots so I hope I can work through that. Before I can start the shawl I need to finish a scarf that is part of my swap package. I'm watching the Ryder Cup-- good background for knitting.
> 
> Wisconsin Joy


Hi Wisconsin Joy, do you know to work on alternating rows of the different dye lots to stop the dye lot differences showing? Usually work two rows of one and then move to the next. Guess you could do the same with three (or even 1 row at a time as you can always have one ball at the other end of a row).


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like something went wrong with our working out of times- I see Myfanwy's was posted at 1418 and mine at 1710. And I got specially! Well here I am with a coffee. (actually isn't my posting time when we were aiming for? Isn't this Sams time?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry Darowil- I was getting very nervous of losing all I had typed up- quite often KP does this to me- so I did start out early, I hope you are enjoying that cup of coffee- I got to bed past 11pm, because I was worrying- and up again just after 4am- so it has seemed a very long morning!!!...
Click to expand...

Thats fine- but next week will NOT be early! I kept waking up to!


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> 
> 
> So many replies already that I will reply to myself so that the photos make sense and I can post them both together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the little brown one! Wasn't sure if it was a 'herd' of rabbits, but according to t'internet you can have a colony, a bury, a drove, a flick (like that one best! :lol: ), a kindle, a leash, a nest, a trace, a warren or a wrack of rabbits!!
Click to expand...

The brown one is sock yarn. I had two lots of letover of the yarn so I worked two strands together and it worked out really well. A number of my squares are 2 strands of sock yarn. Can't say it has made any impact on my stash of left over socks yarn.
5mmdpns what do you do with all your leftover sock yarn?


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> 
> 
> So many replies already that I will reply to myself so that the photos make sense and I can post them both together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the little brown one! Wasn't sure if it was a 'herd' of rabbits, but according to t'internet you can have a colony, a bury, a drove, a flick (like that one best! :lol: ), a kindle, a leash, a nest, a trace, a warren or a wrack of rabbits!!
Click to expand...

I really like wrack.


----------



## oddball

Good start Myfanwy. Like the lemon tart especially. happy birthday to Fale, hope you both enjoy your day.


----------



## Designer1234

I have had such wonderful visits from Alberta Canada to Adelaide and Auckland. I lived in Auckland in the 70's and then moved up to Whangaparaoa on the Sunshine coast (HIbiscus Coast). one of the happiest experiences of our life!

this person from 'up over' really liked being 'downunder' still keep in touch with my New Zealand friends. 

Do I get a cuppa?


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I have had such wonderful visits from Alberta Canada to Adelaide and Auckland. I lived in Auckland in the 70's and then moved up to Whangaparaoa on the Sunshine coast (HIbiscus Coast). one of the happiest experiences of our life!
> 
> this person from 'up over' really liked being 'downunder' still keep in touch with my New Zealand friends.
> 
> Do I get a cuppa?


I hope all have had a cuppa! this is one of the advantages of being 'virtual'!


----------



## Designer1234

I have so many things going on right now - teaching my waterfall top and organizing classes for next year - in fact emailed you today. 

I have heard about the tea party and I see lots of friends here. I will definitely join in. Not sure I can make a bunny now, but will soon. 

Great group these KPers


----------



## Sandy

Happy Birthday to Fale! I doesn't matter what time the tea party starts as long as it does! Great recipes myfanwy! Sam are you all packed? I'm just doing a quick stop in and will finish last week's TP along with this week's later tonight. It has been a very long week for me and I'll catch everyone up later. Bye for now!


----------



## budasha

myfanwy said:


> We may be beginning the Tea Party a little late this week, because for both me and Darowil, in particular, who lives in Adelaide, Australia and who is helping us with hosting, it is the early morning, about 6-30am for Darowil, 9am for me. Kate B in Largs, Scotland who is also helping us with the tea kettle, is in the same time zone as Dave in London, so for her it is rather late in the evening! About ten, ten- thirty pm. Also we are having to learn how to post the link.
> Sam will be taking a well- earned break, in Seattle, and Hickory and her pups will be missing him, but the puppies are still small enough to be contained.
> Wishing you lots of lovely autumn/fall days for your trip Sam. It sounds as though you will meet up with a lot of old friends, and maybe even a few from the TP.
> 
> Darowil, Kate B, and I will be boiling the kettle, and preparing the treats, for three weeks, [Sam had mis-calculated the days he will be away] tea or coffee, or whatever you prefer, and in time honoured Tea Party manner we will start with a recipe or few, as all keen knitters need to eat!
> 
> In former years I cooked vegetarian meals at the request of both my daughters, and I am going to start with a few favourites for entertaining - they are suitable for, or can easily be adjusted for those of us who are gluten-intolerant.
> I have a second theme of oranges and lemons, because they are a fruit more likely to be available in both hemispheres. The receipts are suitable for when you have company/visitors.
> 
> Pineapple with orange:
> 1 large pineapple, [or one large can pineapple chunks]
> Fresh mint leaves or angelica,
> Juice of two oranges.
> Prepare the pineapple, or drain off the juice from the can, divide into serving dishes, and cover with orange juice- leave somewhere cool until required, garnish with the fresh leaves or angelica. Some will like this sweetened.
> 
> Minted Grapefruit with orange:
> 2 oranges,
> 2 grapefruit
> 4 sprigs fresh mint
> 1 drop peppermint oil [optional]
> Caster sugar: to taste.
> Peel the oranges and chop the flesh into small pieces. Cut the grapefruits in half and scoop out the flesh. Chop finely removing pith and pips. Mix oranges and grapefruit add caster sugar to taste, and add a drop of peppermint oil. Pile this mixture into the grapefruit halves, and sprinkle with chopped mint leaves. Leave in a cool place until required.
> 
> Nutmeat with Mushroom Stuffing
> 1 large onion
> 2 oz butter
> 1 level tsp mixed herbs
> 1 heaped Tbs plain flour
> ¼ pint milk
> 8 oz grated cashew nuts, ground almonds, or grated walnuts
> ¼ tsp mace
> ¼ tsp nutmeg
> 2 oz fresh breadcrumbs
> Juice and rind of ½ lemon
> 1 egg white
> Salt and pepper
> 
> Peel and chop the onion and cook gently in the butter with the herbs for 10 minutes until soft but not browned. Add the flour and milk and stir until thickened. Add the rest of the ingredients and mix well. Season to taste.
> Grease a pound loaf tin or casserole with butter and put in half the mixture, spread the stuffing, then add the rest of the nut mixture.
> Cover with foil and bake in a moderate oven, 350F for 1 hour. Turn out carefully onto a large plate and serve surrounded by roast potatoes and garnished with parsley and slices of lemon. This nutmeat can be prepared ahead and left in a cool place for several hours, covered with foil, ready for baking.
> 
> Mushroom Stuffing:
> ½ lb mushrooms
> 2 oz butter
> 1 heaped teaspoon nutritional yeast [the recipe states Marmite, which I think is not generally available in the US]
> 6 oz brown breadcrumbs
> 1 egg yolk
> Salt and pepper
> 
> Prepare mushrooms, by chopping roughly, and fry in the butter until tender- about 5 minutes. Stir in all the other ingredients, season to taste. Spread over the half mixture of Nutmeat in the tin.
> Continue with recipe, as above.
> 
> These three recipes are from Simply Delicious vegetarian cookery, by Rose Elliot, which is a classic of British Vegetarian cooking. ISBN 0 85487 036 9. I bought my copy in 1977.
> 
> Lemon Tart
> 
> Sweet shortcrust pastry:
> 1 cup all-purpose flour
> 3oz butter [75g]
> ¼ cup sugar
> 1 egg yolk
> 1 tablespoon water
> 
> To make the pastry, sift flour. Cut in butter until it resembles fine breadcrumbs. Stir in the sugar. Add yolk and water. Mix to a stiff dough.
> Cover with plastic wrap and chill for 30 minutes before using. Roll pastry out on a lightly floured surface, to line an 8 inch [20cm] round flan tin.
> Refrigerate for 10 minutes.
> Bake blind at 375F ( 190C), for 15 minutes. (To bake blind, cut out a circle of baking paper to cover the pastry. Fill with dried beans or rice.)
> Remove baking blind material and cook for a further 3 minutes.
> 
> FILLING:
> 4 eggs
> ¼ cup lemon juice
> 1 Tbsp grated lemon zest
> ½ cup caster sugar
> ¾ cup cream
> 
> Crystalised lemon zest and tiny
> Citrus flowers and leaves to garnish
> Whipped cream to serve.
> 
> To make the filling, beat eggs, lemon juice, lemon zest and sugar until combined.
> Lightly beat in cream. Pour into pastry shell.
> Bake at 375F (190C) for 5 minutes, then reduce temperature to 300F (150C) and cook for a further 20 -25 minutes or until tart is set.
> Serve warm or cold.
> Garnish with crystallised lemon zest and tiny citrus leaves and flowers. Accompany with whipped cream.
> From the Edmonds mini series : 'Summer Fare'- ISBN 1-86958-771-5
> 
> Darowill has been working on an idea for a stocking filler, [knitted] and she will be posting that.
> Both Darowil and Kate B are involved with Weight Watchers, and are working up some favourites with the approved count!
> [I am hoping to learn something from that too!]
> 
> As I type this I am waiting for a phonecall from my cousin in Scotland- it is 8-30 in the morning, and as Karen keeps late hours it is a good time to connect!
> I tricked the dogs into being outside- the puppy likes to be where ever I am, but he has disgraced himself and I have to get out with the disinfectant.
> 
> Today is Fales 69th birthday, so I have made a
> German Chocolate Cake
> 
> Dry mix : 2 cups flour
> 2 cups sugar
> ½ cup cocoa
> 2 heaped tsp baking powder
> 
> Wet mix: 1 cup milk
> 1 dsp vinegar
> 2 eggs
> 4 oz melted butter
> 1 cup lukewarm water
> Mix in 1 ½ tsp baking soda
> 
> Combine and beat well. Bake in a greased tin at 355F till cooked 35 -45 minutes
> 
> Topping: ½ can evaporated milk
> 3 yolks of egg
> ½ cup sugar
> 
> Cook on low heat till thick, add
> 
> 1 cup coconut
> 
> Spread over cake when cool
> 
> 	I adjust the Topping to 1 can of evaporated milk, 2 eggs, 1 cup sugar and 2 cups coconut, which makes enough to use as a filling as well, if you bake the cake in two smaller tins.
> 
> The Weight Watchers idea seems to be catching on- Darowil will be working on this for next week's tea party, which she will be hosting. Week three will be the turn of Kate B in Scotland.
> 
> I had a moment of absolute panic, when I thought I had lost all my work, I hope I have mastered getting the link posted. I have to write it out- the laptop refuses to copy it, however I have tried!
> 
> Day has dawned grey again and damp! The nieces and nephews are gathering for a graduation on Tuesday- we may be going to the Casino to eat- the Sky Tower which dominates the city skyline apparently has several good restaurants. Daylight saving tonight, so tomorrow this will be 7am instead of 6am [I am typing this now on Saturday morning 29th September]
> I got a bit behind with my schedule, but Fale's cake is in the oven, and I sang him happy birthday half an hour ago. He is very pleased to have his new pack of cards- they have peacocks on the reverse.


All your recipes sound great but I particularly like the lemon tart. Best wishes to Fale on his birthday.

Thanks for taking on the tea party along with Darowil and KateB.


----------



## budasha

darowil said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> 
> 
> So many replies already that I will reply to myself so that the photos make sense and I can post them both together.
Click to expand...

Your herd of bunnies is absolutely charming. I'm sure they'll be very welcome Christmas gifts.


----------



## purl2diva

Darowil,

Yes, I did know about alternating skeins of yarn when dealing with different dye lots. I did thatmany years ago. Thanks for the reminder.

WI Joy


----------



## Jilze

I'm having wine instead of tea or coffee! It's been a long week! I've been away from the weekend parties for a bit. Good to catch up with what is happening! I LOVE the bunnies! Very cute!! The recipes look delicious as well! The mushroom one I will definitely try!


----------



## jheiens

Designer1234 said:


> I have had such wonderful visits from Alberta Canada to Adelaide and Auckland. I lived in Auckland in the 70's and then moved up to Whangaparaoa on the Sunshine coast (HIbiscus Coast). one of the happiest experiences of our life!
> 
> this person from 'up over' really liked being 'downunder' still keep in touch with my New Zealand friends.
> 
> Do I get a cuppa?


If you bring snacks/dessert recipes to share, you can have two!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Dreamweaver

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, FALE....... I know it is probably almost over, but it is only the first day of a new year so I day keep on celebrating...... 

Thanks to all the lovely ladies taking over hostessing duties.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Rookie Retiree..... Fluffy is wonderful and Bryce looks so happy.... I'll bet he was the envy of the class when he could say that you knit it for him.......

Daralene..... I have not see that yarn for the ruffle scarves.... It is beautiful and the scarf looks so warm and soft....


----------



## patocenizo

Hi myfawny, well right now it is 4:47 pm in Southern California and we are in for another heat wave....uugghh. The temperatures promise to be in the 100 + degrees by Monday and Tuesday of next week and we will not be using our ovens at all. Seafood cocktails for us or green salads with lots of fruit will be in order. Thanks for hosting the tea pary and I hope that Sam has a wonderful trip in Seattle with cooler weather.


----------



## darowil

Jilze said:


> I'm having wine instead of tea or coffee! It's been a long week! I've been away from the weekend parties for a bit. Good to catch up with what is happening! I LOVE the bunnies! Very cute!! The recipes look delicious as well! The mushroom one I will definitely try!


Welcome back- bit early fo rme to have wine I guess! Only 9.30 in the morning.
Well you can make one of the bunnies and post it later in the week. They really don't long at all, one square of 36 stitches gets the knitting finished. And like Gypseycreams bears they all take on their own life and character.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pammie...... so glad all went well. I am definitely doing the exercise/good eats thing myself. Glad to see so many here are in the trying as well. I have lost 10, but would like to loose another 20... or at least 15..... We have not done the gym this week.. I spent Mon. on the phone, Tues. at Dr. and lab and Wed., Thurs. and this morning babysitting and dealing with 16 year old's car problems and 12 year old's volleyball..... Today was also mom's hair and grocery shopping and bills. I'm TIRED.... We will get back on track tomorrow.

Dinnner tonight was a salad and now having Romaine leaves filled with a pulled pork tenderloin/veggie Asian flavored filling.... My neighbor does WW very successfully. I like a high protein, fruit, veggie diet myself.... but the dietician wants Gerry to count carbs so I have to go along with that, since he is the cook!!!!! It doesn't let me have as much fruit as I would like... but I don't miss the breads, etc....


----------



## Designer1234

jheiens said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had such wonderful visits from Alberta Canada to Adelaide and Auckland. I lived in Auckland in the 70's and then moved up to Whangaparaoa on the Sunshine coast (HIbiscus Coast). one of the happiest experiences of our life!
> 
> this person from 'up over' really liked being 'downunder' still keep in touch with my New Zealand friends.
> 
> Do I get a cuppa?
> 
> 
> 
> If you bring snacks/dessert recipes to share, you can have two!
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...

I will have to get out my Mom's recipes. Just finished 6 banana nut loaves - would one of them do?? I am wandering around here, not sure what I am doing but I will figure it out. I am tired so need a cup of tea and a nice snack. Shirley


----------



## Southern Gal

I am definitely doing the exercise/good eats thing myself. Glad to see so many here are in the trying as well. I have lost 10
Dinnner tonight was a salad and now having Romaine leaves filled with a pulled pork tenderloin/veggie Asian flavored filling.... My neighbor does WW very successfully. I like a high protein, fruit, veggie diet myself.... but the dietician wants Gerry to count carbs so I have to go along with that, since he is the cook!!!!! It doesn't let me have as much fruit as I would like... but I don't miss the breads, etc....[/quote]

i have done WW on my own since june, bj and i both eat about the same, well, he has to have his hot dog fixes every couple wks or so. we steam alot and use spray pam instead of butter. i fix plain pasta wkly and then have diff. types of veggies to eat with it. i usually have bj some type of meat with his, me i put some cheese and call it good. for instance someone posted the tomato gratin recipe a couple wks ago, love that with pasta and i used the last tomatoes on my turkey burger. for breakfast i use egg whites, i fix a big omlette and fill it with all sorts of veggies, some protein some cheese, i eat breakfast around 9-10, and i really pump up the omlette with veggies to make it hold me till i eat a early supper. idon't do this all the time, just when i sleep late. in ww one egg is 2 pts, where a cup of egg whites is 1. i don't miss the old way of eating, i do splurge every so often. but i do't beat myself up i just start right back eating right. i like that so many of us are doing this and can share tips. 
sam, have a good trip and enjoy your visit. fale happy birthday, welcome to anyone new this wk. 
i got around and bj and i visited with mom and dad in nursing home, she was so much more at herself. i figure they will weine her off the good pain stuff as the wk goes. but her knee is looking good and they started the pt there today. dad had went to see her and was back in his room watching bonanza when bj went to see him. i swiped one of his diet dr. peppers. its hot and humid here, glad when this front goes through and cool weather returns here. everyone have a good day/nite


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had such wonderful visits from Alberta Canada to Adelaide and Auckland. I lived in Auckland in the 70's and then moved up to Whangaparaoa on the Sunshine coast (HIbiscus Coast). one of the happiest experiences of our life!
> 
> this person from 'up over' really liked being 'downunder' still keep in touch with my New Zealand friends.
> 
> Do I get a cuppa?
> 
> 
> 
> If you bring snacks/dessert recipes to share, you can have two!
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will have to get out my Mom's recipes. Just finished 6 banana nut loaves - would one of them do?? I am wandering around here, not sure what I am doing but I will figure it out. I am tired so need a cup of tea and a nice snack. Shirley
Click to expand...

Simply join in any conversation thread that appeals to you. As with any group of friends it will take time to learn what we are talking about sometimes- we have gained a lot of background behind some of the converstions so that at times you will feel lost. Some of us have been friends for over a year now- but others are very new. And new comers are always welcome so don't feel threatened. There are also always new things coming up which can be joined in without prior knowledge. 
And feel free to share any recipes you feel like such as your bannana nut loaf. Some of us call them receipts reflecting the influence of our original host who has since handed over the reins to Sam, who is himself now having a short well earned break. He has been very busy having 9 babies (well Hickory his dog has) as well as the TP.


----------



## Pup lover

Daralene, (contd from last weeks tp) My step-father is a retire doctor and my mom was an xray technician who now teaches yoga. I will see if she has any of the pictures from their trip. Just from looking at the pictures of your niece and the kids, the house looks alot nicer than what they had back then, though they traveled to different major areas and people walked from all over to get to them to get medicines and that. They would bring empty coke bottles or whatever kind of container they could find to have their medicine put in to take back home.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Southern Gal.... You are just doing such a wonderful job with your folks. Redoing your dad's room surely made him happy and you are visiting so often.... You are doing so much for your mom and it is great that she can rehab in the same facvility. I just hope your dad doesn't get too upset when she is able to go home.... I know she will visit often, but it will take a bit before she is back to a normal routine. 

When DD and I were challenging each other to some weight loss, we would cook on the week-ends and my favorite was doing frittatas full of veggies. We wrapped them idividually and then I could just pop them in the microwve for breakfast.... I need to dig out those recipes. DD tells me you have to eat to lose and I am not big on breakfast and lunch. A handful of nuts and a couple dried apricots is a good breakfast for me or some trail mix (1/4 cup) or some yogurt. Cheese and crackers, some grapes is what I like for lunch, if I remember to eat..... I'm looking forward to the cooler weather because we do like soups and that should help with the weight loss...


----------



## Pup lover

I would like to join you all in the weight loss group. I have done very well at cutting back on the snacking and am doing better at portion size and havent lost a pound. I know I need more exercise its just hard to find the time. DH will not eat fish (unless its fish sticks) he is a red meat kind of guy. With his school and work hours I cook a couple of big things on the weekends for him to have to take to work or grab quick between work and school (he will eat chili, goulash and a couple of other things with hamburger over and over and over) I cant do that. I prefer chicken and will do fish when I can. I like to buy the frozen fish from Trader Joe's and then bake it. I eat oatmeal and yogurt every day for breakfast lunch is always a toss up of soup, sandwich or left overs. And when I get home from work if I feel like cooking will make chicken something or fish for myself. Some nights its cereal or left overs. I have to start getting up earlier to walk on the treadmill I have on the porch. I was swimming but my friend quit going and if I dont have someone to meet there I just have no motivation to go.


----------



## darowil

Southern Gal glad your mother is more settled today. I remeber after my last surgery I had people in my room doing thinfs, including walking behind the bed- which as in all good hospitlas was against the wall. And I knew that they weren't really there and yet I could see and hear them.

After a couple of warm days we are back to colder days. Rained a bit last night looks sunny but cold out there now. Will go out for my walk soon. Want to get yet another needle! After looking for a needle in a woolstack earleir in the week with no result I have tried again but with the same result. I've decided to give Designer1234s Waterfall top a go, but don't have the right size so off to the shops I will go soon. As least gives a reason to get out.
Talking of needles reminds that last night I finally got around to finishing off my circular needle storage. I now have all those I 'm not using on the back of the door and labelled the sections. As well I have hung up my thing to tell what size the needles are (surely it must have a name but I have had a blank on it). I have had some on the door for months at least, but not marked so I never knew where to put them and only as I finished with them- which meant I needed to go to 2 different places to find one.


----------



## Lurker 2

thought I would include a photo of the German Chocolate cake[ after we had cut into it- did not think of it before] Fale loves having his photo taken so here is the cake and the 'birthday boy'
We expect to have lots of visitors this week- so that is good- I had actually forgotten how large the cake ends up!


----------



## Pup lover

Welcome Designer 1234, you do not need to do a thing but join us!



Designer1234 said:


> Designer here! Do you have to do anything to join here? I see a couple of my friends here 5mmdpns, and darowil. I have never visited the tea parties, but it looks like fun. What do I have to do, if anything?. Shirley designer1234


----------



## darowil

I live in the city centre so there are many places around for coffee. Exercising simpy for the sack of exercising doesn't work for me. Many things are within 30-40 minutes walk here so I walk most places I go (I will walk into town soon to look for the needles for example). And if I have nothing else to do I walk to somewhere and have a coffee over a book (well actually over an ereader now as it stays open without hands holding it). I went into the corner coffee place one day and commented that rarely go there because they are too close. Normally I want to walk a minimum of 15 minutes to get a coffee.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Myfanwy, you are doing just fine! The rest of us will all help out as required. I like that you have posted some recipes that are nutritious and commoner in your part of the world. Perhaps we will learn a little more about your world!
> The lemon tart does look delicious but at the moment, it is not on my menu for tonight!
> 
> 
> BTW, you are not late in posting the Tea Party, you are only a couple of hours early and that is totally ok! We are on Friday, Sept 28 and it is 2pm Central Daylight Saving Time. Sam's time is 3pm EDT.


When I typed that bit I was very nervous of sorting out the posting of the link- envisioning trying for hours! The really important information seems to come after the # symbol!
thanks 5mm's!


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> thought I would include a photo of the German Chocolate cake[ after we had cut into it- did not think of it before] Fale loves having his photo taken so here is the cake and the 'birthday boy'
> We expect to have lots of visitors this week- so that is good- I had actually forgotten how large the cake ends up!


Wow it is big. Might try it for the next family do- but not before because I don't think it fits weight watching somehow! Certainly looks big enough to do as two so can add some filling to it.
Is that Fales crutch in the background?


----------



## Pup lover

Happy belated birthday Fale! Thanks for sharing the cake.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Well done Julie, we're off! Love your recipes, especially the lemon tart. My mum used to make a gorgeous and very fattening (sorry all you weight watchers!  ) lemon meringue pie, I'll see if I can find the recipe.
> Best wishes to Fale on his birthday, I hope he enjoys his cake - it sounds delicious.


I love a good lemon meringue pie- have not made it in years- because I know who would eat most- and I also need to get some weight off!!!...
Thank you for the birthday wishes!


----------



## 81brighteyes

I didn't go to my knitting group tonight because we were supposed to have thunderstorms. Well, no storms, but you can bet that had I gone, storms would have developed. I don't mind; I always have the Tea Party, my knitting, dvd's to watch, etc. and for those of you who are WWs, a Skinny Cow with mint ice cream. They are yummy. (Very much the same as WWs, but perhaps a wee bit less pricewise.) I didn't compare. Knitting a second pair of warm fingerless gloves. These have cables and are a breeze to knit. I did the first ones to match a newsboy hat I knitted for a friend and then decided I would make another pair for a still another friend. I finished a lacy scarf (with sequins) the other evening and have also begun a hat. Remember when ladies wore hostess aprons? I'm wondering if our hostesses are wearing theirs tonight?


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> myfamwy, your lemon tart looks delicious.
> Glad Sam is off on a mini vacation, he sure does deserve it.
> 
> I am off to work in a few minutes but saw the tea party posting.
> It is 3:00pm here and I will be home later. Check in then.
> 
> Happy Friday and Happy Tea Party everyone. :-D


that was very clever of you! because I think you found it before I had managed to post the correct link!
The photo of the tart is from the book, BTW. [not my work]


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Love the receipts Julie.
> Tell Fale Happy Birthday! Today is also one of the grandsons birthday.


Thank you NanaCaren! September is the right arithmetic for a Christmas conception!!! So many of my family birthdays fall around the next 4 months! I have passed on the birthday wishes!


----------



## Lurker 2

LadyBecket said:


> Here's hoping everyone is having a great time at the tea this week. This is only my second time at a tea even though I've been here a few months. That Lemon Tart looks yummy! Thank you for the recipe!!


It is great to have you join us Lady Becket! I can assure you the tart is a real 'cut and come again'!!!


----------



## mjs

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> thought I would include a photo of the German Chocolate cake[ after we had cut into it- did not think of it before] Fale loves having his photo taken so here is the cake and the 'birthday boy'
> We expect to have lots of visitors this week- so that is good- I had actually forgotten how large the cake ends up!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow it is big. Might try it for the next family do- but not before because I don't think it fits weight watching somehow! Certainly looks big enough to do as two so can add some filling to it.
> Is that Fales crutch in the background?
Click to expand...

The original German chocolate cake recipe is three layers, if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## BarbaraSD

Phew. I thought maybe Sam had given up the helm of the ship. Glad to see he is rewarding himself with a well deserved vacation. 

It is still hot here in San Diego. Okay. I simply cannot type with this borrowed keyboard. I keep having to correct my mistakes way too many times. I think I may have fried my very favorite, very old keyboard by getting a few drops of water into it. I set it outside in the sun and hoping it will repair itself. I don't know what I'll do if I can't fix it.


----------



## Lurker 2

KatyNora said:


> Thanks for starting us off, myfanwy. Your recipes all look good. I especially want to try the nutmeat and mushroom stuffing. Please wish Fale a happy birthday for me. I hope the German chocolate cake is perfect!!


The nutmeat is scrumptious, although my favourite variation is the walnut- if you can source fresh walnuts- they are not grown locally, and usually rancid by the time they get here- so I would probably use the Cashew nuts, or the ground almonds- which I can get in bulk from the Indian suppliers.
Thank you for the birthday wish!
The German Chocolate cake has lived up to my memories of it- although I knocked back on the sugar by half- Fale does not like a sweet cake!


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> a happy birthday to fale myfanwy - saturday 29 september is also my youngest grandson't avery's birthday - he will be five. i spent over an hour last night printing out coloring pages of power rangers which they are both into - and they love coloring and for their ages their coloring is excellent - much better than mine - lol. need to go to town tomorrow and see what i can find for a birthday present that is power ranger themed.
> 
> was trying to remember when i was five - we were living in lanark, illinois - dad was preaching there - and i was in first grade. a really small town - 12 grades in a three story building - four grades on each floor. wish we had stayed there.
> 
> sam
> 
> and thank you to myfanwy - darowil and kate b for taking the reins for me - i appreciate it big time. i think i leave you all in very capable hands.
> 
> my olympia portion of my trip will not happen - priscilla's crones has flared up and she feels she cannot host at this time - i will miss seeing her.


Thank you Sam for the birthday wishes- Darowil is doing a sterling job of keeping up with the postings! Kate ofcourse should be sound asleep!
Not many days now and you will be on your way. I will wish you an incident free journey- and a wonderful time with your friends- sorry to hear your friend is afflicted with Chrones [sp?] 
Bon Voyage!


----------



## Marianne818

myfanwy said:


> The bunnies are lovely- will be great to take to Christchurch when I go in November!
> 
> It is rather a busy morning here- Fale wants to go out for eats- Samoan custom is that it is his shout- I explained how so many have wished him Happy Birthday- especially Kate! but he is a bit distracted- had actually forgotten why it is an auspicious day! I don't expect to get much time on the computer until rather later in the day- Have a lovely Day/ Evening/ Morning All!!!


Myfanwy, first off, thank you for being one of the wonderful hosts for the Tea Party!!! Second please wish Fale a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY from my house to his!! German Chocolate cake is my very favorite, but I'm the only one in my entire family that likes coconut!!! So, I never have it unless I find a single slice at a bakery. Wishing him many happy returns of the day and have a slice for me ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2

inishowen said:


> Good evening from Northern Ireland. Good luck to the new hosts. I'm sure we'll have a pleasant tea party.


Lovely to hear from you Inishowen, and thank you for the good wishes- I think Sam was right when he told me the Tea Party would have it's own momentum!


----------



## Marianne818

darowil said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> 
> 
> So many replies already that I will reply to myself so that the photos make sense and I can post them both together.
Click to expand...

Darowil, thank you for hosting also, I love the idea of the knit along, I'll go in a few and try to find some yarn .. any idea of what size needles I should use? I'm using Caron it's a 4 on the scale.. I'm sorry, I don't know that much about yarns, what is a DK, I know that is double knit, hate to be a stooge here.. but brain is not in gear at all. I'll look it up, I'm sure I can find the info... DUH! 
(I love bunny rabbits, this will be cool with my bear.. he needs another friend ;-) )


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> Love the recipes and can't wait to try them. Never thought of orange juice on pineapple. Mmmmmm.
> 
> We have the one grandson tonight and perhaps I will get some orange juice. Already have the mint and pineapple. This is fun having you help Sam out and with your partners too.
> 
> I always find this new TP by pulling up Preston on the user list, going to his topics created and then clicking on the newest TP. Hope you saw that we wished Fale Happy Birthday in Samoan on the last TP thanks to Kate.
> 
> Gotta go..
> Hugs


'Fa'afetai lava' or 'thank you very much'. Hope you are [have had] having a lovely time with the DGS. It is already 1-30pm here- Fale has chosen to go and rest- he enjoyed his outing this morning!


----------



## Lurker 2

purl2diva said:


> Greetings from Wisconsin at 4 pm.
> We've had a wonderful fall day-sunny and temps in the mid-60s. Had a ice walk this morning and noticed that the colors are increasing rapidly -- really some beautiful sights.
> 
> I spent the afternoon looking for yarn for a prayer shawl for my DIL who is having knee replacement surgery on Tuesday. I had to go to all three stores to find enough--will be dealing with different dye lots so I hope I can work through that. Before I can start the shawl I need to finish a scarf that is part of my swap package. I'm watching the Ryder Cup-- good background for knitting.
> 
> Thank you to our new hostesses. I admire your willingness to take us on despite the time differences. Bravo!
> 
> Wisconsin Joy


I think our consensus is that the time differences come to our advantage! We wanted to be there for Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> And a very happy birthday to Fale to. Expect you to spend of the day pf this tp with Fale (although if it was David he wouldn't care if I ignored it).
> Burthdays mean so little to him that over 20 years ago now he gave my present early. Along came my birthday, and not a word from him. Day went along normally- well other than me getting more and more irritable, but that wasn't particulary unusual at that time either. Finally after I had prepeared the maincourse for tea visiotrs arrived. Sue said Happy Birthday and I said Thank you Sue, youre the first person to say that to me today. Hasn't David she asked? NO- so she tore strips off him. She is one of these people who can it nicely. Well since then he has been very good- better than me in fact.
> 
> Just noticed that I said birthdays mean so little to us- I meant Him! which I have now changed.


Thanks Darowil! How has your day been? Unexpectedly I have computer time!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Love the picture of Fale and the yummy cake.... Sounds like he is having a good day.


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bunnies are lovely- will be great to take to Christchurch when I go in November!
> 
> It is rather a busy morning here- Fale wants to go out for eats- Samoan custom is that it is his shout- I explained how so many have wished him Happy Birthday- especially Kate! but he is a bit distracted- had actually forgotten why it is an auspicious day! I don't expect to get much time on the computer until rather later in the day- Have a lovely Day/ Evening/ Morning All!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, first off, thank you for being one of the wonderful hosts for the Tea Party!!! Second please wish Fale a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY from my house to his!! German Chocolate cake is my very favorite, but I'm the only one in my entire family that likes coconut!!! So, I never have it unless I find a single slice at a bakery. Wishing him many happy returns of the day and have a slice for me ;-)
Click to expand...

I just gave away a large slice, to our kind JW neighbours nextdoor- how unfortunate that no-one else likes the coconut- personally I find it very 'more-ish'.
Birthday wishes will be forwarded!
There was more anxiety waiting for the day to occur- now we are under way, it seems not so scary!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Maianne.... DK in our country is a smaller yarn... but Darawil is referring to double knitting..... or the equivalent of our regular knitting worsted #4. I like Caron and use the Simply Soft a lot and it is a #4... but I think it is a smidge on the thinner side, more like a #3. I use an 8 needle for most knitting worsted, but you might want to try a 7 for a firmer fabric.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> thought I would include a photo of the German Chocolate cake[ after we had cut into it- did not think of it before] Fale loves having his photo taken so here is the cake and the 'birthday boy'
> We expect to have lots of visitors this week- so that is good- I had actually forgotten how large the cake ends up!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow it is big. Might try it for the next family do- but not before because I don't think it fits weight watching somehow! Certainly looks big enough to do as two so can add some filling to it.
> Is that Fales crutch in the background?
Click to expand...

Definitely big enough for family do's! I baked it in a 9inch [24cm] tin, to give you an idea- I would seriously suggest two tins if you want it filled.
Yes Fale uses the crutch a lot of the time- won't use his 'moon boot'. Have to keep reminding him that he has the broken leg!
By the way I think I would now find it a bit sweet if I had made the cake with the full 2 cups of sugar!


----------



## Marianne818

Love the recipes!!!! Now I'm torn between the Lemon or the German Chocolate :shock: But no fear, tomorrow is a major day for festivals in our area, 3 churches are having them, the County (3 town in the entire county :roll: ) are having the annual Agrifest and and Pottery show, lots of farm raised foods to be there, I hope to stock up!! Helen is having it's annual Arts Festival, supposed to be 100 vendors there.. It's also State Park weekend, so Unicoi is having vendors and music and craft demo's. Clarksville is having it's Taste of Clarksville and the LYS is having a huge sale plus they are having a huge BBQ, guess I know what will be for dinner tomorrow night ;-) 
While we are in Helen, I'm going to the Bakery (German) they have wonderful breads and I can get a slice of the cake I'm now craving! 

Speaking of WW, :lol: I can't walk very far but I ride my bike and I bought a Hula Hoop, I'm also not very good at it but it's fun! I vary my workouts also with my Wii, I have the Zumba game it's a lot of work to do those dances, but it's fun to try to keep up. I have a high protein diet, but I don't care for breads or sweets that much, I'm a soda drinker but have changed to Coke Zero and so far that is working for me. I have lost 20 lbs in the past 2 months, I need to loose 40 more at least... I'd love to get back to 125.. but that will never happen again, I am too thin at that weight! When I was 32 I weighed 327 lbs, I am 5'9" I saw a picture of myself and that was a wake up call. In a year and half I had dropped to 125 lbs. At the end of that time I was walking 10 miles 2 times a day, swimming 150 laps 2 times a day, 7 days a week. I had no food in my home, Ben ate his meals with my Mom, we ate our evening meals at a cafeteria style place and I had the reduced portions. I had a salad for lunch and breakfast was 2 hard boiled eggs. I was determined and it worked. I wish I could get that devoted again, but age and the arthritis has taken it's toll.
I wish you all the best in your goals, I'll be doing all that I can also! C has lost 15 lbs also so we are on the right track!


----------



## Marianne818

Dreamweaver said:


> Maianne.... DK in our country is a smaller yarn... but Darawil is referring to double knitting..... or the equivalent of our regular knitting worsted #4. I like Caron and use the Simply Soft a lot and it is a #4... but I think it is a smidge on the thinner side, more like a #3. I use an 8 needle for most knitting worsted, but you might want to try a 7 for a firmer fabric.


Thank you Dreamweaver, that is what I was thinking.. I'll give that a try.. Walmart has some of the Caron yarns on clearance for $1.50 a skein, C bought me like 8 skeins :lol: Guess I've got plenty to choose from!


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Myfanwy, you are doing just fine! The rest of us will all help out as required. I like that you have posted some recipes that are nutritious and commoner in your part of the world. Perhaps we will learn a little more about your world!
> The lemon tart does look delicious but at the moment, it is not on my menu for tonight!
> 
> 
> BTW, you are not late in posting the Tea Party, you are only a couple of hours early and that is totally ok! We are on Friday, Sept 28 and it is 2pm Central Daylight Saving Time. Sam's time is 3pm EDT.
> 
> 
> 
> When I typed that bit I was very nervous of sorting out the posting of the link- envisioning trying for hours! The really important information seems to come after the # symbol!
> thanks 5mm's!
Click to expand...

The old 4-H motto is great: Learn to do by doing.
I always needed a hand in learning how to do something and it is great to pass on stuff. Anyone else finding that the knitting and crochet people just love to share!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfamwy, your lemon tart looks delicious.
> Glad Sam is off on a mini vacation, he sure does deserve it.
> 
> I am off to work in a few minutes but saw the tea party posting.
> It is 3:00pm here and I will be home later. Check in then.
> 
> Happy Friday and Happy Tea Party everyone. :-D
> 
> 
> 
> that was very clever of you! because I think you found it before I had managed to post the correct link!
> The photo of the tart is from the book, BTW. [not my work]
Click to expand...

I had posted it to the "old" tea party when you sent me the distress PM! no worries!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sam..... Sorry your friend is not feeling well. Maybe she will improve enough for just a day visit? I don't know the distances involved... I'm so glad you are takingthis trip.... I call it a "mental health" break and it will be great to see old friends and haunts.... Hope you find your books... and they cam always be shipped home... no need to carry.. Enjoy, enjoy.... 

Gerry really wants us to go to Portland the week mom is gone... I think that is a lot of money to spend right before the holidays... but it would be nice..... Maybe.


----------



## pammie1234

Yea! A new tea party! I can't wait to see what happens this week! Now to get caught up. 7 pages! I'm also in "catch-up" mode!


----------



## 5mmdpns

pammie1234 said:


> Yea! A new tea party! I can't wait to see what happens this week! Now to get caught up. 7 pages! I'm also in "catch-up" mode!


I hear the spark in your steps now that the doc has pronounced your heart is good and not ailing! I love that!


----------



## jheiens

Yeah for the good report, Pammie!! Hoping for equally good news from the pulmonolgist (?). 

Ohio Joy


----------



## ChocolatePom

Goodevening All ! I have missed out on a few tea parties. This evening I am back on the east coast of the state and in my own house for a change. While I have been takIng care of my sister unti Monday past, I have been working on four afghans for a couple of my sisters friends. I had some news yesterday, I am going to be a great grandma again soon and again in a aproximately 22 weeks. So, anyone have a super sized energy pill or drink , because I need to be a speed crocheter and then knitter as well !!! I love the receipts everyone has supplied. 
I can't wait to get started on the baby things. I was amazed that I knit the sweater and then made matching pants for my youngest grandchild. So far I don't know the sex of either of the soon to be. But, should know one of them Monday after doctors appointment.


----------



## 5mmdpns

ChocolatePom said:


> Goodevening All ! I have missed out on a few tea parties. This evening I am back on the east coast of the state and in my own house for a change. While I have been takIng care of my sister unti Monday past, I have been working on four afghans for a couple of my sisters friends. I had some news yesterday, I am going to be a great grandma again soon and again in a aproximately 22 weeks. So, anyone have a super sized energy pill or drink , because I need to be a speed crocheter and then knitter as well !!! I love the receipts everyone has supplied.
> I can't wait to get started on the baby things. I was amazed that I knit the sweater and then made matching pants for my youngest grandchild. So far I don't know the sex of either of the soon to be. But, should know one of them Monday after doctors appointment.


Your house must seem like a long lost friend who you have just found and gotten reacquainted with! Welcome home and nice to have you back at the TP!


----------



## Althea

Hi, folks. It's 12.20 p.m. Saturday in Adelaide, and Darowil is probably on her walk into the city centre to buy the needles she needs. Thank you Myfanwy, Kate & Darowil for a brilliant start to the new TP. My best wishes also to Fale for his birthday. What with German chocolate cake and Lemon Tart, I can only dream of losing weight - or maybe I should just dream of cake and pie and get on with the diet. Sam, have an enjoyable break: stay well and know we're in good hands with our temporary hosts. I also need to lose some weight - what I call my 'winter coat'. Always find it easier in the warm weather, though I have to watch that I don't 'pig out' on icecream. But always put on a few pounds/kgs in winter with all the comfort food. And I don't eat seafood or poultry/game, which are the healthier alternative foods. But the warmer weather will mean more incentive for exercise - gardening and walking, so I'll get off my backside now, have a sandwich and coffee for lunch, and get out into the garden. The bunnies look very cute, but I'm determined to finish my 'wretched' Ashton shawlette before I start anything else, and I seem to be spending more time tinking than knitting at present. Will call in tomorrow morning for a cuppa.


----------



## ChocolatePom

Forgot to wish all those celebrating Birthdays or Any other events a wonderful day!
I will run off now as I need to get some sleep so I can hunt down the miracle energy fix I need tomorrow. 
Good night/ day or whatever,


Hugs to All
Cat


----------



## preston

you can have a cuppa anytime you like designer - there is always fresh tea under the cosy and we never run out of room at the table.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I have had such wonderful visits from Alberta Canada to Adelaide and Auckland. I lived in Auckland in the 70's and then moved up to Whangaparaoa on the Sunshine coast (HIbiscus Coast). one of the happiest experiences of our life!
> 
> this person from 'up over' really liked being 'downunder' still keep in touch with my New Zealand friends.
> 
> Do I get a cuppa?


----------



## darowil

81brighteyes said:


> and for those of you who are WWs, a Skinny Cow with mint ice cream. They are yummy. (Very much the same as WWs, but perhaps a wee bit less pricewise.) I didn't compare. Knitting a second pair of warm fingerless gloves. These have cables and are a breeze to knit. I did the first ones to match a newsboy hat I knitted for a friend and then decided I would make another pair for a still another friend. I finished a lacy scarf (with sequins) the other evening and have also begun a hat. Remember when ladies wore hostess aprons? I'm wondering if our hostesses are wearing theirs tonight?


Well no I am not wearing an apron. The closest I get to matching your posting is that I am knitting a pair of fingerless mittens.!
I rarely wear an apron wheneI am cooking. I don't need one, I rarely drop food on my clothes- it goes on the floor instead.
And I love the Skinny Cow icecream especially the mint. I think they are slightly cheaper here, but partly depends on whether they have one on sale or not.


----------



## preston

i have been thinking what i want to pack but haven't started yet. probably not until monday.

sam



Sandy said:


> Happy Birthday to Fale! I doesn't matter what time the tea party starts as long as it does! Great recipes myfanwy! Sam are you all packed? I'm just doing a quick stop in and will finish last week's TP along with this week's later tonight. It has been a very long week for me and I'll catch everyone up later. Bye for now!


----------



## darowil

BarbaraSD said:


> Phew. I thought maybe Sam had given up the helm of the ship. Glad to see he is rewarding himself with a well deserved vacation.
> 
> It is still hot here in San Diego. Okay. I simply cannot type with this borrowed keyboard. I keep having to correct my mistakes way too many times. I think I may have fried my very favorite, very old keyboard by getting a few drops of water into it. I set it outside in the sun and hoping it will repair itself. I don't know what I'll do if I can't fix it.


Hi Barabara. Isn't it funny how we get to know our keyboards? Although all the keys are in the same place they seem to move!


----------



## pammie1234

The new hots are already off to a great start! Rhe recipes sound delicious, and the bunny is really cute. I did knitted a bunny for a baby gift. I think it may have been knit in one piece and then sewn in for the parts. I'll have to find it, but I do think I will start the KAL one.

Welcome designer! We love having new people. This is a fun, educational, and friendly group. I know you will enjoy your time here!

Happy Birthday, Fale!

Sam, be safe and have a great time! We will miss you!


----------



## darowil

Marianne818 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> 
> 
> So many replies already that I will reply to myself so that the photos make sense and I can post them both together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Darowil, thank you for hosting also, I love the idea of the knit along, I'll go in a few and try to find some yarn .. any idea of what size needles I should use? I'm using Caron it's a 4 on the scale.. I'm sorry, I don't know that much about yarns, what is a DK, I know that is double knit, hate to be a stooge here.. but brain is not in gear at all. I'll look it up, I'm sure I can find the info... DUH!
> (I love bunny rabbits, this will be cool with my bear.. he needs another friend ;-) )
Click to expand...

Your yarn is a worsted (slightly heavier than DK) and the recommended needle size is 3.75-5.5 mm. This is US5-9 but I would head to the smaller end of the range for the firmer gauge.
Definitely easier than the bears! But I still intend finishing my started bear and doing others.
I see Dreamweaver has given you the info already. I think we agreed.u


----------



## preston

patocenizo - i would be glad to take thirty degrees off your handss - that way i would be nice and warm and you would have a break from the heat.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Hi myfawny, well right now it is 4:47 pm in Southern California and we are in for another heat wave....uugghh. The temperatures promise to be in the 100 + degrees by Monday and Tuesday of next week and we will not be using our ovens at all. Seafood cocktails for us or green salads with lots of fruit will be in order. Thanks for hosting the tea pary and I hope that Sam has a wonderful trip in Seattle with cooler weather.


----------



## preston

don't wonder anymore shirley - you just did what we all do - posted something - that is all you need to do.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had such wonderful visits from Alberta Canada to Adelaide and Auckland. I lived in Auckland in the 70's and then moved up to Whangaparaoa on the Sunshine coast (HIbiscus Coast). one of the happiest experiences of our life!
> 
> this person from 'up over' really liked being 'downunder' still keep in touch with my New Zealand friends.
> 
> Do I get a cuppa?
> 
> 
> 
> If you bring snacks/dessert recipes to share, you can have two!
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will have to get out my Mom's recipes. Just finished 6 banana nut loaves - would one of them do?? I am wandering around here, not sure what I am doing but I will figure it out. I am tired so need a cup of tea and a nice snack. Shirley
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Althea said:


> Hi, folks. It's 12.20 p.m. Saturday in Adelaide, and Darowil is probably on her walk into the city centre to buy the needles she needs. Thank you Myfanwy, Kate & Darowil for a brilliant start to the new TP. My best wishes also to Fale for his birthday. What with German chocolate cake and Lemon Tart, I can only dream of losing weight - or maybe I should just dream of cake and pie and get on with the diet. Sam, have an enjoyable break: stay well and know we're in good hands with our temporary hosts. I also need to lose some weight - what I call my 'winter coat'. Always find it easier in the warm weather, though I have to watch that I don't 'pig out' on icecream. But always put on a few pounds/kgs in winter with all the comfort food. And I don't eat seafood or poultry/game, which are the healthier alternative foods. But the warmer weather will mean more incentive for exercise - gardening and walking, so I'll get off my backside now, have a sandwich and coffee for lunch, and get out into the garden. The bunnies look very cute, but I'm determined to finish my 'wretched' Ashton shawlette before I start anything else, and I seem to be spending more time tinking than knitting at present. Will call in tomorrow morning for a cuppa.


BUt Althea it takes no time to knit a 36 stitch square- your Ashton won't even notice your absence! One evening I finished of f2 started ones and did another one while following KP. And there is no way you will need to tink the rabbit (well unless you forget to check its size).


----------



## preston

go dreamweaver - christmas will sort itself out - besides - you are not supposed to think about christmas until after thanksgiving unless you are knitting christmas presents.

take some lovely pictures to share.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Sam..... Sorry your friend is not feeling well. Maybe she will improve enough for just a day visit? I don't know the distances involved... I'm so glad you are takingthis trip.... I call it a "mental health" break and it will be great to see old friends and haunts.... Hope you find your books... and they cam always be shipped home... no need to carry.. Enjoy, enjoy....
> 
> Gerry really wants us to go to Portland the week mom is gone... I think that is a lot of money to spend right before the holidays... but it would be nice..... Maybe.


----------



## preston

good to see you pammie - great news from the doctor - you should be walking on cloud nine.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Yea! A new tea party! I can't wait to see what happens this week! Now to get caught up. 7 pages! I'm also in "catch-up" mode!


----------



## preston

it is so good to see you chocolatepom - you were missed greatly - hope life will start to settle down and we will have a chance to see you more often - inbetween knitting for the "greats".

sam



ChocolatePom said:


> Goodevening All ! I have missed out on a few tea parties. This evening I am back on the east coast of the state and in my own house for a change. While I have been takIng care of my sister unti Monday past, I have been working on four afghans for a couple of my sisters friends. I had some news yesterday, I am going to be a great grandma again soon and again in a aproximately 22 weeks. So, anyone have a super sized energy pill or drink , because I need to be a speed crocheter and then knitter as well !!! I love the receipts everyone has supplied.
> I can't wait to get started on the baby things. I was amazed that I knit the sweater and then made matching pants for my youngest grandchild. So far I don't know the sex of either of the soon to be. But, should know one of them Monday after doctors appointment.


----------



## darowil

The biggest day of the year for Aussie Rules is on today. The grandfinal for the national level of the game. See which bird is stronger- the swan or the hawk. Might watch it I do enjoy watchin gthe game. Don't know who I will end up barracking for (I think the Sydney Swans but sometimes when I don't care I find myself going for the team I didn't expect to). Sounds like the weather is OK currently but not a good forecast for Melbourne, probably be very ewet and cold by hte end of hte game.
Monday is a public holiday for us (don't know about the rest of the country) for Labour Day. But for the majority of us it means nothing but a day off work. For most of us many of our Public holidays are much the same- an excuse for a day off. And here in South Australia it is the middle of school holidays so many people could well go away. The last public holiday before Christmas, usually a good weekend for camping- weather is usually ideal at this time of the year. Cool but dry today.
Got a needle- not long enough but I will see if it is working and if so spend more money on a longer needle.


----------



## darowil

well I did watch the grandfinal. The Swans beat the Hawks in a very close- and it wasn't until right near the end that I was clear on who I was going for! My daughter rang me when with less than 10 minutes to scores were level and she was like me. Thofught she was going of rth eswans but wasn't too sure. Very good game, which really the Hawks lost- they kicked poorly they had 5 more scoring shots and still lost.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like something went wrong with our working out of times- I see Myfanwy's was posted at 1418 and mine at 1710. And I got specially! Well here I am with a coffee. (actually isn't my posting time when we were aiming for? Isn't this Sams time?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry Darowil- I was getting very nervous of losing all I had typed up- quite often KP does this to me- so I did start out early, I hope you are enjoying that cup of coffee- I got to bed past 11pm, because I was worrying- and up again just after 4am- so it has seemed a very long morning!!!...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats fine- but next week will NOT be early! I kept waking up to!
Click to expand...

I'm sure no one will mind if you post a bit later than usual? Wouldn't want you getting up in the middle of the night! :lol:


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> thought I would include a photo of the German Chocolate cake[ after we had cut into it- did not think of it before] Fale loves having his photo taken so here is the cake and the 'birthday boy'
> We expect to have lots of visitors this week- so that is good- I had actually forgotten how large the cake ends up!


Both looking good, Julie! Love the idea of a cake that you eat with a spoon! :lol:


----------



## KateB

BarbaraSD said:


> Phew. I thought maybe Sam had given up the helm of the ship. Glad to see he is rewarding himself with a well deserved vacation.
> 
> It is still hot here in San Diego. Okay. I simply cannot type with this borrowed keyboard. I keep having to correct my mistakes way too many times. I think I may have fried my very favorite, very old keyboard by getting a few drops of water into it. I set it outside in the sun and hoping it will repair itself. I don't know what I'll do if I can't fix it.


Hope it dries out successfully, Barbara.


----------



## KateB

Marianne818 said:


> Love the recipes!!!! Now I'm torn between the Lemon or the German Chocolate :shock: But no fear, tomorrow is a major day for festivals in our area, 3 churches are having them, the County (3 town in the entire county :roll: ) are having the annual Agrifest and and Pottery show, lots of farm raised foods to be there, I hope to stock up!! Helen is having it's annual Arts Festival, supposed to be 100 vendors there.. It's also State Park weekend, so Unicoi is having vendors and music and craft demo's. Clarksville is having it's Taste of Clarksville and the LYS is having a huge sale plus they are having a huge BBQ, guess I know what will be for dinner tomorrow night ;-)
> While we are in Helen, I'm going to the Bakery (German) they have wonderful breads and I can get a slice of the cake I'm now craving!
> 
> Speaking of WW, :lol: I can't walk very far but I ride my bike and I bought a Hula Hoop, I'm also not very good at it but it's fun! I vary my workouts also with my Wii, I have the Zumba game it's a lot of work to do those dances, but it's fun to try to keep up. I have a high protein diet, but I don't care for breads or sweets that much, I'm a soda drinker but have changed to Coke Zero and so far that is working for me. I have lost 20 lbs in the past 2 months, I need to loose 40 more at least... I'd love to get back to 125.. but that will never happen again, I am too thin at that weight! When I was 32 I weighed 327 lbs, I am 5'9" I saw a picture of myself and that was a wake up call. In a year and half I had dropped to 125 lbs. At the end of that time I was walking 10 miles 2 times a day, swimming 150 laps 2 times a day, 7 days a week. I had no food in my home, Ben ate his meals with my Mom, we ate our evening meals at a cafeteria style place and I had the reduced portions. I had a salad for lunch and breakfast was 2 hard boiled eggs. I was determined and it worked. I wish I could get that devoted again, but age and the arthritis has taken it's toll.
> I wish you all the best in your goals, I'll be doing all that I can also! C has lost 15 lbs also so we are on the right track!


Wow, Marianne that was some weight loss! I'm 5'9'' too, so I agree 125lbs is way too skinny. When I got married at 20 (child bride! :lol: ) I weighed 146lbs and I was considered skinny. Now, almost 40 yars later, I'm up to 201lbs (that looks so much worse than in stones and pounds!   ) and I would like to go down to about 170, or I'd even be happy with 176. My downfall is a love of crisps (chips) and I don't say no to chocolate.  I've started chewing sugar free gum and that seems to help - keeps the mouth occupied!


----------



## KateB

Dreamweaver said:


> Sam..... Sorry your friend is not feeling well. Maybe she will improve enough for just a day visit? I don't know the distances involved... I'm so glad you are takingthis trip.... I call it a "mental health" break and it will be great to see old friends and haunts.... Hope you find your books... and they cam always be shipped home... no need to carry.. Enjoy, enjoy....
> 
> Gerry really wants us to go to Portland the week mom is gone... I think that is a lot of money to spend right before the holidays... but it would be nice..... Maybe.


Jynx, it's only money - GO! My gran used to say, "Always go where you're asked or you might not get asked again!"


----------



## KateB

ChocolatePom said:


> Goodevening All ! I have missed out on a few tea parties. This evening I am back on the east coast of the state and in my own house for a change. While I have been takIng care of my sister unti Monday past, I have been working on four afghans for a couple of my sisters friends. I had some news yesterday, I am going to be a great grandma again soon and again in a aproximately 22 weeks. So, anyone have a super sized energy pill or drink , because I need to be a speed crocheter and then knitter as well !!! I love the receipts everyone has supplied.
> I can't wait to get started on the baby things. I was amazed that I knit the sweater and then made matching pants for my youngest grandchild. So far I don't know the sex of either of the soon to be. But, should know one of them Monday after doctors appointment.


Welcome, Chocolate Pom and congratulations on your soon-to-be new great grands. As everyone else on here is probably sick of hearing, I'm going to be a first time Grandma in November. It's a boy and I think I'm more excited about this baby than I was about my own two! :lol: I'm sure your needle/s must be red hot by now!


----------



## KateB

pammie1234 said:


> The new hots are already off to a great start!
> 
> That's us, real hotties!!
> :lol:


----------



## KateB

I don't know why, but I don't seem to be getting any notification of post from this week's TP. Anyone else got this problem? I know I can still find you all through the Watched Topics, but it's not as easy.
*Having just written that, I just got 4 posts in my in-box! Sod's law.
Going out for lunch today with my oldest friend - in friendship years, not age! :lol: We've been pals since we met at college in 1969. She's just come back from a trip to the States - Boston, New York, Cape Cod - and no doubt has loads of photos, as do I of our recent Adriatic cruise..... talking of which, here are a few more pics.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> I've started chewing sugar free gum and that seems to help - keeps the mouth occupied!


Chewing gum does help doesn't it?


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new hots are already off to a great start!
> 
> That's us, real hotties!!
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I missed that one- definitely real hotties! giving me a good chuckle.
Click to expand...


----------



## Anita H

Hi Everyone. Thanks to the ladies for hosting the tea party this week. Sam, I hope you have a wonderful relaxing trip to Seattle. The lemon tart sounds wonderful, I love anything lemon.

It has been quite a stressful day here. About 5pm DH (Bob) began having trouble breathing and his muscles began to twitch so he actually ask me to call 911. That is amazing in itself since he never wants to go to the hospital but they came, loaded him into the ambulance and headed 65 miles to the hospital. I ran around getting the dogs all settled then left for the drive to Springfield. When I arrived in the emergency room Bob was feeling better but after all the tests they suspected he had thrown a blood clot so he was off to have a CT scan. Nothing was seen so they let him come home. My new wheelchair ramp is not going to be installed until Wednesday and the one I have now is to steep and I don't have the strength to push him and the wheelchair up it. I had to call 911 for a medical assist at 2am. By the time we got him in the house he was hungery so I made him some soup and finally got him in bed at 3:15am. I am so shakey, tired and wound up that I likely won't be able to get to sleep anytime soon and can't knit with my hands trembling so much.I almost wished they had kept him at least overnight because he just doesn't seem right somehow, maybe I am just overly worried. I just got the poor dogs fed, they usually get fed at about 7pm so they were really anxious to eat. I hope they sleep late in the morning. I might try to rest on the couch in DH's bedroom tonight in case he has any problems.

I need to let the dogs out for the last time so I will check in when I can. Hope you all have a good weekend. BTW Happy Birthday to Fale, I'm glad he enjoyed the cake and his special day. Anita


----------



## KateB

Anita H said:


> Hi Everyone. Thanks to the ladies for hosting the tea party this week. Sam, I hope you have a wonderful relaxing trip to Seattle. The lemon tart sounds wonderful, I love anything lemon.
> 
> It has been quite a stressful day here. About 5pm DH (Bob) began having trouble breathing and his muscles began to twitch so he actually ask me to call 911. That is amazing in itself since he never wants to go to the hospital but they came, loaded him into the ambulance and headed 65 miles to the hospital. I ran around getting the dogs all settled then left for the drive to Springfield. When I arrived in the emergency room Bob was feeling better but after all the tests they suspected he had thrown a blood clot so he was off to have a CT scan. Nothing was seen so they let him come home. My new wheelchair ramp is not going to be installed until Wednesday and the one I have now is to steep and I don't have the strength to push him and the wheelchair up it. I had to call 911 for a medical assist at 2am. By the time we got him in the house he was hungery so I made him some soup and finally got him in bed at 3:15am. I am so shakey, tired and wound up that I likely won't be able to get to sleep anytime soon and can't knit with my hands trembling so much.I almost wished they had kept him at least overnight because he just doesn't seem right somehow, maybe I am just overly worried. I just got the poor dogs fed, they usually get fed at about 7pm so they were really anxious to eat. I hope they sleep late in the morning. I might try to rest on the couch in DH's bedroom tonight in case he has any problems.
> 
> I need to let the dogs out for the last time so I will check in when I can. Hope you all have a good weekend. BTW Happy Birthday to Fale, I'm glad he enjoyed the cake and his special day. Anita


Oh Anita, what a night! I hope things are better for you in the morning, try to get some rest. We'll all be thinking of you and DH.


----------



## darowil

Anita so sorry for your terrible evening- when you get to the point you are at you can't really do anything. What about something midless on TV? I well understand your need to be close to him for the night. You may well be overlly worriewd, but also you know him and so could be sensing something that is not visible for others. So don't ignore your gut instinct, but realise that they have done tests and so gthey coul dwell be correct. I will be around for a few hours yet if you want to 'talk' more. But hope you can get some sleep.


----------



## patocenizo

Where can I ship those extra 30 degrees???I'll gladly send them your way...


preston said:


> patocenizo - i would be glad to take thirty degrees off your handss - that way i would be nice and warm and you would have a break from the heat.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi myfawny, well right now it is 4:47 pm in Southern California and we are in for another heat wave....uugghh. The temperatures promise to be in the 100 + degrees by Monday and Tuesday of next week and we will not be using our ovens at all. Seafood cocktails for us or green salads with lots of fruit will be in order. Thanks for hosting the tea pary and I hope that Sam has a wonderful trip in Seattle with cooler weather.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## sassafras123

Dreamweaver I went veggie this summer and my cholesterol is down 60, that's sixty points. A bit of a pain learning new way of cooking but not hard. Even made sweet potato/black bean burritos! If I can find recipe I will post. Recipe made huge quantity so I wrapped individually and can nuke for lunch or dinner.


----------



## sassafras123

Anita, I am so sorry and I hope all returns to normal soon. My DH was diagnosed with aortic aneurysm last Fri. He will have nuclear stress test Mon. And we go (3 hours) to Los Angeles on Friday for consult with cardiologist.
Seuss was right about old age.
Sam, have a wonderful and well deserved vacation.
Desert Joy


----------



## Anita H

darowil said:


> Anita so sorry for your terrible evening- when you get to the point you are at you can't really do anything. What about something midless on TV? I well understand your need to be close to him for the night. You may well be overlly worriewd, but also you know him and so could be sensing something that is not visible for others. So don't ignore your gut instinct, but realise that they have done tests and so gthey coul dwell be correct. I will be around for a few hours yet if you want to 'talk' more. But hope you can get some sleep.


I keep going in to check and make sure he is breathing, I know is sounds silly but I probably won't feel comfortable again until tomorrow morning when he is awake and up having coffee. I know if he gets any worse than he is now, I might not be able to care for him by myself any longer and I am just not ready to put him in a nursing home. I tried to lay down but my mind is just going crazy and can't shut it down. I hope I can get some sleep while he is watching his NASCAR races tomorrow. He has a little therapy dog that I'm sure will bark if he stops breathing or is having issues, I'm just nervous that if I do go to sleep with being so tired that I wouldn't hear her. I think I will ask my girlfriend to come over and spend a couple of hours so I can sleep just knowing someone is here might help me relax a bit. He has been through so much and I'm usually not this worried but I just have a strange feeling this time and because of his history of heart issues and strokes they usually keep him in the hospital for a couple of days. I'm just surprised they sent him home since he was complaining of headaches and chest pressure. I just have to trust that after reviewing the tests that they felt it was safe for him to come home. I just pray that he feels better after a few hours of sleep.


----------



## darowil

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113653-1.html don't know if your saw this on todays newsletter. I think we can all relate to that. While we learn lots from kp it also takes away from our knitting time! But then I can't imagine being without the TP- I woul dmiss al my friends.


----------



## bellestarr12

Thanks to our hostesses, who are doing a splendid job! Delicious looking recipes, Myfanwy, and a very happy birthday to Fale! German chocolate is my mom's favorite cake, and I expect I'll make one for her 90th in April (she's expecting a big party - and will get it)

Darowil, the bunnies are adorable!

Sam, hope you enjoy Seattle - my husband lived there for a few years and I think he'd really like to go back (though we both love Tucson and the sunshine is better for his occasional SADS)

I'm in Phoenix this weekend helping DD paint her new apartment and it's turning out very nicely. Not the whole place, just a long wall in the living/dining room area, a nice gold that we're also using halfway up the walls in the boys' room, to be topped by a stripe or 2 of Martha Stewarts metallic gold in there, and then a sort of orchid color for a couple of walls in her bathroom. I'd been dreading it but the work's going quickly and the boys (ages 7 and 13) have turned out to be very good painters and willing helpers! I really thought we'd have to send Eli (the 7 year old) off to a friend's house or just tie him up and shove him in a closet - after the colors were decided and plans made, he threw a fit in Home Depot, saying he hated gold! Now, of course, he loves it, and has been behaving very well. Have to go to his football game far too early this morning and then come back and finish up, do a little of the moving, and I hope to be back on the road to Tucson by late afternoon. Expect I'll be pretty exhausted and catatonic tomorrow - Joe said I can sleep all day if I want  ! He didn't come with me b/c he worked his way through grad school as a professional house painter (and I learned a lot from painting our house with him) and the boys (and probably DD) would have driven him nuts and it might have gotten ugly. He can be quite a perfectionist. So it's best he's home with the cats this time - I think he'll be quite pleased at what we've accomplished.


----------



## darowil

Anita the idea of getting someone to sit with your DH for a couple of hours sounds a good idea. You need to sleep if you are to keep caring for him- but no way are you going to sleep while you are so concerned with the responsibilty that you feel. How about family? Are any of them near enough to come and help you out- especially if he remains unwell?


----------



## bellestarr12

Oh, Anita, I hope you can get some rest! I agree with Darowil that having someone take over for a few hours is an excellent idea. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## inishowen

Thought I'd tell you about my day from hell yesterday! Started off good, husband had some business to do, so I went with him. It was a sunny day so after he'd finished we thought we'd drive to the town of Larne and get some lunch. Suddenly hubby pulls on to the hard shoulder and told me to get out of the car. We both jumped out as there was smoke billowing around us! He looked at the engine and asked me to get him the bottle of water I keep to drink. However all the doors had automatically locked. We were at the side of a busy road, with no coats, phones, or money, and miles from any houses. For an hour we stood helplessly wondering what to do, then in the distance we saw two ladies walking towards us. I approached them and asked to borrow their phone. Thankfully they had one, and hubby called the AA. The ladies said they had got off the bus early and decided to walk as it was a nice day. The chances of anyone walking along a busy road is very slim. Then a car pulled up and it was a friend of my husbands. He was with his wife and 3 year old son. They let us sit in their car for another hour until the AA turned up. It took the AA man a while to get the car doors open and then to patch up a pipe which had cracked and let all the water out. He told us that the doors automatically locking is a safety feature. Some safety feature, when you're locked out with all your possessions inside! On the positive side, the two ladies were like angels appearing out of nowhere, the friend who stopped his car, and the AA man who fixed it, all made us feel there is a lot of good in the world.


----------



## Anita H

darowil said:


> Anita the idea of getting someone to sit with your DH for a couple of hours sounds a good idea. You need to sleep if you are to keep caring for him- but no way are you going to sleep while you are so concerned with the responsibilty that you feel. How about family? Are any of them near enough to come and help you out- especially if he remains unwell?


We have no family in the area but I've been blessed with very good friends who are always willing to help out. I just try not to use them unless it is really necessary and I think that tomorrow it will be one of those times. Thanks for all your good thoughts.


----------



## bellestarr12

Myfanwy, what a nice picture of Fale and the cake!


----------



## darowil

bellestarr be careful driving back after such an exhausting day. Glad the painting went so well- the boys will so proud of what they have achieved. Mind you you all should be. I'm glad you didn't have to shut the 7yo in the closet- I'm sure he would been noisy!


----------



## rpuhrmann

LOL Hmmm...I wonder if a "wrack" of rabbits means they are on the BBQ.... 



KateB said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> 
> 
> So many replies already that I will reply to myself so that the photos make sense and I can post them both together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the little brown one! Wasn't sure if it was a 'herd' of rabbits, but according to t'internet you can have a colony, a bury, a drove, a flick (like that one best! :lol: ), a kindle, a leash, a nest, a trace, a warren or a wrack of rabbits!!
Click to expand...


----------



## rpuhrmann

Nice to see you drop in Sam! That's too bad you can't make it to Olympia. It's a very pretty place. I live about 35 minutes from there, in a small city named Puyallup. The buildings here almost look like they've never changed from when the city was first built! It's a very cozy place.

Roberta



preston said:


> a happy birthday to fale myfanwy - saturday 29 september is also my youngest grandson't avery's birthday - he will be five. i spent over an hour last night printing out coloring pages of power rangers which they are both into - and they love coloring and for their ages their coloring is excellent - much better than mine - lol. need to go to town tomorrow and see what i can find for a birthday present that is power ranger themed.
> 
> was trying to remember when i was five - we were living in lanark, illinois - dad was preaching there - and i was in first grade. a really small town - 12 grades in a three story building - four grades on each floor. wish we had stayed there.
> 
> sam
> 
> and thank you to myfanwy - darowil and kate b for taking the reins for me - i appreciate it big time. i think i leave you all in very capable hands.
> 
> my olympia portion of my trip will not happen - priscilla's crones has flared up and she feels she cannot host at this time - i will miss seeing her.


----------



## rpuhrmann

Darowil, those are really adorable bunnies! I'm going to try to follow along with the KAL, so I can give my new niece her first toy. They look so soft and cuddly.
Roberta



darowil said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> 
> 
> So many replies already that I will reply to myself so that the photos make sense and I can post them both together.
Click to expand...


----------



## bellestarr12

Darowil, I will be careful. It's almost a 2 hour drive. I'll make sure I have plenty of coffee and, if I can time it right, Prairie Home Companion will be on the radio to keep me awake and alert.

Inishowen, what a frightening experience! I'm so glad it all turned out well! That first hour must have been truly harrowing!


----------



## rpuhrmann

Wow! I'm sure glad I don't live there anymore! When I left, the summers were just in the 90's. lol
Roberta



patocenizo said:


> Hi myfawny, well right now it is 4:47 pm in Southern California and we are in for another heat wave....uugghh. The temperatures promise to be in the 100 + degrees by Monday and Tuesday of next week and we will not be using our ovens at all. Seafood cocktails for us or green salads with lots of fruit will be in order. Thanks for hosting the tea pary and I hope that Sam has a wonderful trip in Seattle with cooler weather.


----------



## Mary Cardiff

It all sound lovely, Must try the Nutmeat with mushroom stuffing,


----------



## darowil

rpuhrmann said:


> LOL Hmmm...I wonder if a "wrack" of rabbits means they are on the BBQ....


Don'think you want to try eating these ones. Would rabbits BBQ? I think we only stew them here- and not very often. They are a pest here so I wonder why we don't eat them?
Some states don't allow rabbits to be kept as pets. But much to my daughters relief ours is not one of them. She has a pet rabbit- who many of you will remember is currently living with us. She seems to have settled in, and, at least until the weather gets too hot she is out in the back yard. As it is all tiled she can't dig her way out. She has been mainly an indoor rabbit so is not used to running round on grass often. She has spent most of her life on tiles. She has a hutch outside which she wanders in and out of all day, until we shut her in at night. Myxamatosis is a fatal diesease for rabbits (it was in fact introduced into Australia in an effort to control the rabbit numbers.) and it is carried by mosquitos so she needs to be shut up before evening.


----------



## darowil

What a day yeaterday was-Inishowen, but as you said it showed that are still people out their willing to help. Sometimes the things there for our benefit are a hinderance thats for sure.


----------



## MawMaw12

Just got caught up! Ten pages already. Seems like it has been a lot going on all round. As you know I have not been coming to the TP long, but feel like something is missing if I don't pop in and check on everyone all ready. Sam I hope you have a great time and thank you ladies for helping him out.


----------



## PauletteB.

Happy birthday to all and that lemon tart looks so special.


----------



## BarbaraSD

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> 
> 
> So many replies already that I will reply to myself so that the photos make sense and I can post them both together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the little brown one! Wasn't sure if it was a 'herd' of rabbits, but according to t'internet you can have a colony, a bury, a drove, a flick (like that one best! :lol: ), a kindle, a leash, a nest, a trace, a warren or a wrack of rabbits!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I looked it up last night too, and decided to use a herd because one said that herd especially applied to domestic rabbits- and figured this lot must be domestic! Some said warren was a group and others just that it was where a group of rabbits lived. Didn't notice the flick or wrack last night they are rather good. The things we learn on the TP!
Click to expand...

I think a group of rabbits should be called a "hopper" of bunnies. Like for boys would be boisterous of boys and a giggle of girls. I think it is fun to but ones own name to a group of things.


----------



## darowil

My herd wouldn't hop too well so I might leave them as a herd but a hopper does sound good for most froups of rabbits. It is such fun watching rabbits hop- sit there at times watching Pepper hop roind the back yard. Then she hops up to the door and looks in. But I won't let her in- she loves to chew electical cords!


----------



## rpuhrmann

Barbara SD , LOL I like those titles! Very fitting!

Roberta
******************
I think a group of rabbits should be called a "hopper" of bunnies. Like for boys would be boisterous of boys and a giggle of girls. I think it is fun to but ones own name to a group of things.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new hots are already off to a great start!
> 
> That's us, real hotties!!
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: glad you think so Kate- just curious- I may be the shorty out of the three of us at no longer 5ft 8in! I have always put size issues down to 'heavy bones' even at my slenderest I was a size 16, and 154 lbs [I was working as a postie and studying for my art history degree- had changed major one time too many, and run out of govt assistance! consequently was extremely fit- I think I pay the price now with the arthritic hips/knees/left shoulder!]
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

darowil said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> 
> 
> So many replies already that I will reply to myself so that the photos make sense and I can post them both together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Darowil, thank you for hosting also, I love the idea of the knit along, I'll go in a few and try to find some yarn .. any idea of what size needles I should use? I'm using Caron it's a 4 on the scale.. I'm sorry, I don't know that much about yarns, what is a DK, I know that is double knit, hate to be a stooge here.. but brain is not in gear at all. I'll look it up, I'm sure I can find the info... DUH!
> (I love bunny rabbits, this will be cool with my bear.. he needs another friend ;-) )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your yarn is a worsted (slightly heavier than DK) and the recommended needle size is 3.75-5.5 mm. This is US5-9 but I would head to the smaller end of the range for the firmer gauge.
> Definitely easier than the bears! But I still intend finishing my started bear and doing others.
> I see Dreamweaver has given you the info already. I think we agreed.u
Click to expand...

Thank you Darowil, yes, she answered last night and I have already made good progress.. a bit over half way done on the square. (I am a slow knitter, but go as fast as my hands allow) Since I woke to pouring down rain, I will probably have lots of time to finish this part at least.


----------



## rpuhrmann

Well, I have to start packing up my things. It's almost time to get off work. LOL I have such a great job! It's the only place I have time to be on KP, and do all my knitting! 
Great TP ladies! Thanks for being willing to take over for Sam, although I keep seeing him pop in here from tiem to time. lol He said he's not leaving until Monday, so he's probably checking up on us. hahha
Myfanwy-Thanks for the delicious looking recipes! Definitely not WW worthy, but propbably well worth at least one Cheat Day. 
To everyone with health issues (which is pretty much all of us), I pray you receive God's blessing of healing and contentment.
Have a great Day (& night)!

Roberta


----------



## wannabear

I missed last week, and what a surprise this morning! Three hostesses!

Here's what I think about starting times: all this time we've been having tea parties, they've started off very much at a convenient time for us over here. I would be perfectly happy if you started the party more on your schedule - whoever is starting. It wouldn't mean getting lost. As long as we are reading along in one week's party we'll see the link when the next one starts. It's way too much to expect folks to be up in the middle of the night. 

Thank you, ladies, for looking out for everybody in Sam's absence.


----------



## BarbaraSD

darowil said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phew. I thought maybe Sam had given up the helm of the ship. Glad to see he is rewarding himself with a well deserved vacation.
> 
> It is still hot here in San Diego. Okay. I simply cannot type with this borrowed keyboard. I keep having to correct my mistakes way too many times. I think I may have fried my very favorite, very old keyboard by getting a few drops of water into it. I set it outside in the sun and hoping it will repair itself. I don't know what I'll do if I can't fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Barabara. Isn't it funny how we get to know our keyboards? Although all the keys are in the same place they seem to move!
Click to expand...

I was looking at new keyboards on line and there is an Apple keyboard with the price of $9,969.00. No, I didn't type that incorrectly but wondering if the company did. I cannot imagine why a keyboard could possibly be that expensive. For that price it better come with a very tiny person to do the typing.


----------



## Marianne818

Wow, Marianne that was some weight loss! I'm 5'9'' too, so I agree 125lbs is way too skinny. When I got married at 20 (child bride! :lol: ) I weighed 146lbs and I was considered skinny. Now, almost 40 yars later, I'm up to 201lbs (that looks so much worse than in stones and pounds!   ) and I would like to go down to about 170, or I'd even be happy with 176. My downfall is a love of crisps (chips) and I don't say no to chocolate.  I've started chewing sugar free gum and that seems to help - keeps the mouth occupied![/quote]

I'm shooting for 140 but will be happy at 150.. LOL... but then I'd get to buy a whole new wardrobe as none of my clothes would fit :XD: I'm already down 2 sizes in my jeans, but I have so many different sizes due to weight gains and losses. I am determined that this time I WILL keep it off, will toss the bigger sizes to the church thrift stores!! 
I wish I could chew gum.. I've had dentures since I was 23, (long story that one) broken jaw in 3 places and more teeth knocked out than left in. I tried the Freedent, but it is just way to sweet, I used the little Dum-Dum pops when I quit smoking. I also am a "crisps" craver.. I found some from Kellogg that are pretty tasty and satisfies my craving for the crunch and the salt!


----------



## Pup lover

Dreamweaver you and DH are definitely in need of the time away and a nice relaxing trip before the stress of the holidays would be wonderful! Go and enjoy.


----------



## Marianne818

Anita H said:


> Hi Everyone. Thanks to the ladies for hosting the tea party this week. Sam, I hope you have a wonderful relaxing trip to Seattle. The lemon tart sounds wonderful, I love anything lemon.
> 
> It has been quite a stressful day here. About 5pm DH (Bob) began having trouble breathing and his muscles began to twitch so he actually ask me to call 911. That is amazing in itself since he never wants to go to the hospital but they came, loaded him into the ambulance and headed 65 miles to the hospital. I ran around getting the dogs all settled then left for the drive to Springfield. When I arrived in the emergency room Bob was feeling better but after all the tests they suspected he had thrown a blood clot so he was off to have a CT scan. Nothing was seen so they let him come home. My new wheelchair ramp is not going to be installed until Wednesday and the one I have now is to steep and I don't have the strength to push him and the wheelchair up it. I had to call 911 for a medical assist at 2am. By the time we got him in the house he was hungery so I made him some soup and finally got him in bed at 3:15am. I am so shakey, tired and wound up that I likely won't be able to get to sleep anytime soon and can't knit with my hands trembling so much.I almost wished they had kept him at least overnight because he just doesn't seem right somehow, maybe I am just overly worried. I just got the poor dogs fed, they usually get fed at about 7pm so they were really anxious to eat. I hope they sleep late in the morning. I might try to rest on the couch in DH's bedroom tonight in case he has any problems.
> 
> I need to let the dogs out for the last time so I will check in when I can. Hope you all have a good weekend. BTW Happy Birthday to Fale, I'm glad he enjoyed the cake and his special day. Anita


Oh Anita, I hope you have been able to sleep and rest. I am surprised that they let him come home, especially living so far from the hospital!! Keeping you and yours in our prayers for sure!


----------



## Pup lover

Sam, its always hard to figure out what to take on vacation. With the weather being so strange all over this year makes it even harder, and I always wonder about how many books to take with me. I usually end up taking 2 or 3 and a magazine or two and figure I can always buy another book if necessary. Ive only been knitting for a year so havent had that issue yet as to what wip to take with.


----------



## Pup lover

Anita so sorry to hear about your late night troubles. Hope DH is doing well and that you are able to get some rest today. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Pup lover

Angels are everywhere and tend to show up when needed. Isnt that wonderful! If the car locking is a safety feature and you had been inside you would have been able to unlock it to get out correct? That thought is kind of scary, sorry for the turn my mind takes sometimes. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Marianne818

inishowen said:


> Thought I'd tell you about my day from hell yesterday! Started off good, husband had some business to do, so I went with him. It was a sunny day so after he'd finished we thought we'd drive to the town of Larne and get some lunch. Suddenly hubby pulls on to the hard shoulder and told me to get out of the car. We both jumped out as there was smoke billowing around us! He looked at the engine and asked me to get him the bottle of water I keep to drink. However all the doors had automatically locked. We were at the side of a busy road, with no coats, phones, or money, and miles from any houses. For an hour we stood helplessly wondering what to do, then in the distance we saw two ladies walking towards us. I approached them and asked to borrow their phone. Thankfully they had one, and hubby called the AA. The ladies said they had got off the bus early and decided to walk as it was a nice day. The chances of anyone walking along a busy road is very slim. Then a car pulled up and it was a friend of my husbands. He was with his wife and 3 year old son. They let us sit in their car for another hour until the AA turned up. It took the AA man a while to get the car doors open and then to patch up a pipe which had cracked and let all the water out. He told us that the doors automatically locking is a safety feature. Some safety feature, when you're locked out with all your possessions inside! On the positive side, the two ladies were like angels appearing out of nowhere, the friend who stopped his car, and the AA man who fixed it, all made us feel there is a lot of good in the world.


I would definitely say that you had Angels watching over you in this ordeal!! So glad that you had a happy ending!


----------



## gclemens

The recipes sound awesome, especially the lemon tart!


----------



## Marianne818

bellestarr12 said:


> Thanks to our hostesses, who are doing a splendid job! Delicious looking recipes, Myfanwy, and a very happy birthday to Fale! German chocolate is my mom's favorite cake, and I expect I'll make one for her 90th in April (she's expecting a big party - and will get it)
> 
> Darowil, the bunnies are adorable!
> 
> Sam, hope you enjoy Seattle - my husband lived there for a few years and I think he'd really like to go back (though we both love Tucson and the sunshine is better for his occasional SADS)
> 
> I'm in Phoenix this weekend helping DD paint her new apartment and it's turning out very nicely. Not the whole place, just a long wall in the living/dining room area, a nice gold that we're also using halfway up the walls in the boys' room, to be topped by a stripe or 2 of Martha Stewarts metallic gold in there, and then a sort of orchid color for a couple of walls in her bathroom. I'd been dreading it but the work's going quickly and the boys (ages 7 and 13) have turned out to be very good painters and willing helpers! I really thought we'd have to send Eli (the 7 year old) off to a friend's house or just tie him up and shove him in a closet - after the colors were decided and plans made, he threw a fit in Home Depot, saying he hated gold! Now, of course, he loves it, and has been behaving very well. Have to go to his football game far too early this morning and then come back and finish up, do a little of the moving, and I hope to be back on the road to Tucson by late afternoon. Expect I'll be pretty exhausted and catatonic tomorrow - Joe said I can sleep all day if I want  ! He didn't come with me b/c he worked his way through grad school as a professional house painter (and I learned a lot from painting our house with him) and the boys (and probably DD) would have driven him nuts and it might have gotten ugly. He can be quite a perfectionist. So it's best he's home with the cats this time - I think he'll be quite pleased at what we've accomplished.


Hope you get a well deserved rest after this! The colors sound wonderful! I'd love to paint the walls of this house, they are all the same drab brownish tone. But as it is a temporary rental will leave as is. Hope to find our forever home soon, keep looking but so far there have been too many fixer's in our price range. Then again, I am thinking our "wish" list is just too high in expectations for this area. Have no idea why the home builders in the south don't have garages added to the houses and so many are just 2 bedrooms.. or built on a slope with no flat land save what the house is sitting on. Oh well, the forever house is out there.. it will be found when the time is right.


----------



## Marianne818

darowil said:


> My herd wouldn't hop too well so I might leave them as a herd but a hopper does sound good for most froups of rabbits. It is such fun watching rabbits hop- sit there at times watching Pepper hop roind the back yard. Then she hops up to the door and looks in. But I won't let her in- she loves to chew electical cords!


We have a family of rabbits in our wood thicket behind the house, when I'm out mowing they have made a game of running out and making a big circle around me then running back in to hide. So cute to see them, I'm surprised that the fox haven't cleared them out, I toss some veggies from the garden out to them during the summer, in the winter I'll take greens and such and toss in the area where their den is. I also have deer corn that I put out in the winter, love seeing them in the early mornings. I checked with the officials and it is fine to feed them, I wasn't sure he did suggest to limit the amount and to not feed on a schedule, more or less as an accidental find for them.


----------



## nan.0803

1st Great Grandchild born September 27th. Her mane is Keziah (Biblical - Job's 2nd daughter) What a blessing. I'm knitting like crazy! Sam, this is "little Bobby's" first grandchild.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new hots are already off to a great start!
> 
> That's us, real hotties!!
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: glad you think so Kate- just curious- I may be the shorty out of the three of us at no longer 5ft 8in! I have always put size issues down to 'heavy bones' even at my slenderest I was a size 16, and 154 lbs [I was working as a postie and studying for my art history degree- had changed major one time too many, and run out of govt assistance! consequently was extremely fit- I think I pay the price now with the arthritic hips/knees/left shoulder!]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you have 4" on me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

I'm guessing that the rain will hang around all day now, which means no festivals for me. I don't do well on the wet grounds especially since it's rare around here to find level ground to begin with :lol: 
Everyone is doing fine this morning, the front has brought pain back to Mom but her new medicines are really helping ease her through the days now. 
My computer is demanding a full security scan so will shut down for a few hours while it cleans and refreshes itself. At least it cleans and takes care of itself, one less to deal with ;-) 
Have a wonderful day.. our hostesses are doing a wonderful job, will miss you Sam but you have handed the reins over to a fantastic group! I do so love all my friends here on the tea party!! 
Hugs and prayers.. will check back in after the lap top does it's weekly routine! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

wannabear said:


> I missed last week, and what a surprise this morning! Three hostesses!
> 
> Here's what I think about starting times: all this time we've been having tea parties, they've started off very much at a convenient time for us over here. I would be perfectly happy if you started the party more on your schedule - whoever is starting. It wouldn't mean getting lost. As long as we are reading along in one week's party we'll see the link when the next one starts. It's way too much to expect folks to be up in the middle of the night.
> 
> Thank you, ladies, for looking out for everybody in Sam's absence.


Good to see you back Wannabear- especially as you won't mind if I don't start at 6.30am my time next week. Mind you I got up at 6.30 this morning and I am still here at 11.10 pm. But not much longer- I will finish the posts here now and head off to bed. My turn to sleep, probably won't be back until tomorrow afternoon my time. By the time I get up in the morning I will probably only have time to get ready for church. And then I will show to change the squares into bunnies (have plenty of squares but I will need to do some work on htem, but thats good it will get more finished).


----------



## darowil

rpuhrmann said:


> Well, I have to start packing up my things. It's almost time to get off work. LOL I have such a great job! It's the only place I have time to be on KP, and do all my knitting!
> 
> Roberta


Now that the type of job I want!


----------



## darowil

BarbaraSD said:


> I was looking at new keyboards on line and there is an Apple keyboard with the price of $9,969.00. No, I didn't type that incorrectly but wondering if the company did. I cannot imagine why a keyboard could possibly be that expensive. For that price it better come with a very tiny person to do the typing.


A pesron you didn't need to feed at that price. HOw on earth could a keyboard be worth that much. You'd want it to be a computer plus more for that price.


----------



## joyceann

Hello to all:

I love all the comments and recipes. I have a question....what does it mean when you use 8 ply yarn? Is that 2strands put together? My yarn is either 3 ply or 4 ply.

Oh... I thought of another question. I like Sam am not growing old gracefully. Many digestion problems. I am to stick to a low to no fat diet. If I eat too much fat I end up in the hospital with pancreatitis . Any recipes for low fat dishes?

Thanks

Joyce


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Sam, its always hard to figure out what to take on vacation. With the weather being so strange all over this year makes it even harder, and I always wonder about how many books to take with me. I usually end up taking 2 or 3 and a magazine or two and figure I can always buy another book if necessary. Ive only been knitting for a year so havent had that issue yet as to what wip to take with.


Going away is one of the main reasons I got an ereader. Th eother one was to keep my husband happy- he decided he didn't like the sound of me turning pages of the paper books. And now I have 2! ONe by my bed- which cost me the huge sum of $15. But while he's away I go back to paper books. ANd I carry one in my handbag- lighter but very handy when you go out without glasses like I did today (reminds me I should find them) because you can increase the font so can read without glasses. Oh and when having a coffee out the pages don't need to be kept down. So they have many advantages- but they are not books.


----------



## darowil

Marianne818 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> My herd wouldn't hop too well so I might leave them as a herd but a hopper does sound good for most froups of rabbits. It is such fun watching rabbits hop- sit there at times watching Pepper hop roind the back yard. Then she hops up to the door and looks in. But I won't let her in- she loves to chew electical cords!
> 
> 
> 
> We have a family of rabbits in our wood thicket behind the house, when I'm out mowing they have made a game of running out and making a big circle around me then running back in to hide. So cute to see them, I'm surprised that the fox haven't cleared them out, I toss some veggies from the garden out to them during the summer, in the winter I'll take greens and such and toss in the area where their den is. I also have deer corn that I put out in the winter, love seeing them in the early mornings. I checked with the officials and it is fine to feed them, I wasn't sure he did suggest to limit the amount and to not feed on a schedule, more or less as an accidental find for them.
Click to expand...

I was going to ask if you take a photo and then remembered that you had given your camera a wash the other day.
Rabbits are sweet looking things- we would not be allowed to feed them here, only pets.


----------



## darowil

nan.0803 said:


> 1st Great Grandchild born September 27th. Her mane is Keziah (Biblical - Job's 2nd daughter) What a blessing. I'm knitting like crazy! Sam, this is "little Bobby's" first grandchild.


Is she a lion with a mane? Sorry I am always amused when we spell something wrong, but is a word.
How exciting for you- is she any where near you so you can see her?


----------



## 5mmdpns

Good morning everyone! today when I walked a bit outside, the sun was shining and I saw gold everywhere on the poplar trees. Their leaves had all turned a golden color overnight and it is beautiful to see. My apple tree leaves are turning deep wine colored. Fall colors are really coming out now. My Mom's sugar maple is all a brilliant flame red. God sure knows how to paint nature in stunning colors!


----------



## 5mmdpns

I love my Kobo ereader and it was given to me by my son and his gf for my last birthday. I do love to read and the books were becoming more difficult to hold as I was having a lot of problems with strength in my hand, thumb, and fingers. I am able to carry it with me where ever I want when I want to. It is nice and light and fits nicely into my purse.


----------



## Ask4j

I have seen these and they are really cute! considering how simple they are to make--looking forward to your stitch up instructions. thanks.



darowil said:


> Wow here I am 6.38 our time and already a number of posts . I haven't actually read the posts yet.
> 
> Good morning/evening/night to you all.
> 
> We decided that it was time we all knitted something together! Lets how many of us can make a bunny this week- and then post them so we can all see them.
> The pattern I have in mind is very easy- one that can be used by ANY knitter and is great to learn on. So if any of you are teaching others to knit get them to join in. My bible study group has been making these and we got together the other day to put them together (managed 12, need to work finishing more as we had about 24 squares). Those with children there now have something to get the kids to do over the school holidays- everyone of the children wanted a bunny. The bunnies can be used as stocking fillers etc. I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> Bunny KAL
> Materials
> Yarn. I have used 8ply, which is about a DK. The same pattern applies whatever yarn you use- it simply changes the size of the bunny. Any scrap yarn will do the ones I have used about 17gms or ½ oz of the 8 ply. One in a heavier weight took about 24gms or ¾ oz.
> 
> Needles. A pair of needles to make a slightly firm tension/gauge (simply because if you make it loose the stuffing will show through).
> 
> Stuffing. Anything to stuff the bunny with- even left over yarn should work if you dont have any stuffing around.
> 
> Cast on 36 stitches, leaving about 30cm/12inch tail of yarn for putting bunny together.
> Knit (either garter or stocking/stockinet stitch) until a square (simply fold the side edge along the top until they are the same size). Leaving a 30cm/12inch end cut the yarn and thread through the 36 stitches on the needle.
> 
> This is the knitting finished!
> 
> And tomorrow I will post the sewing up instructions.
> 
> Have fun.


----------



## Ask4j

I know the feeling. Yesterday was one of those "yes!" moments, the ash tree in front of my balcony has become golden and the grape vines along the bridge fence overlooking the freeway are a beautiful red with sunlight shining on them. Sunlight will soon be nearly non-existent.



5mmdpns said:


> Good morning everyone! today when I walked a bit outside, the sun was shining and I saw gold everywhere on the poplar trees. Their leaves had all turned a golden color overnight and it is beautiful to see. My apple tree leaves are turning deep wine colored. Fall colors are really coming out now. My Mom's sugar maple is all a brilliant flame red. God sure knows how to paint nature in stunning colors!


----------



## darowil

joyceann said:


> Hello to all:
> 
> I love all the comments and recipes. I have a question....what does it mean when you use 8 ply yarn? Is that 2strands put together? My yarn is either 3 ply or 4 ply.
> 
> Oh... I thought of another question. I like Sam am not growing old gracefully. Many digestion problems. I am to stick to a low to no fat diet. If I eat too much fat I end up in the hospital with pancreatitis . Any recipes for low fat dishes?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joyce


Over here, in New Zealand and the UK (what about Canada 5mmdpns?) ply refers to the weight of the yarn NOT the number of strands making up the yarn. So all 4 plys should be the same weight, all 3 plys should be slightly lighter than 4ply. 4 ply is fingering weight, 8 ply is your DK (and in fact 2 strands of our 4 ply makes 8ply). And just to confuse things I don't think the UK use ply for the heavier yarns. But before you mix two of your 4 plys together you need to check where it is from (or at least how heavy it is remembering that our 4 ply is your fingering).


----------



## Ask4j

Totally agree with you wannabear--we are here when we can be. It was wonderful opening and seeing the lemon tart--definitely something I will try. And Sam have an enjoyable break--Seattle is beautiful anytime of year.



wannabear said:


> I missed last week, and what a surprise this morning! Three hostesses!
> 
> Here's what I think about starting times: all this time we've been having tea parties, they've started off very much at a convenient time for us over here. I would be perfectly happy if you started the party more on your schedule - whoever is starting. It wouldn't mean getting lost. As long as we are reading along in one week's party we'll see the link when the next one starts. It's way too much to expect folks to be up in the middle of the night.
> 
> Thank you, ladies, for looking out for everybody in Sam's absence.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> I love my Kobo ereader and it was given to me by my son and his gf for my last birthday. I do love to read and the books were becoming more difficult to hold as I was having a lot of problems with strength in my hand, thumb, and fingers. I am able to carry it with me where ever I want when I want to. It is nice and light and fits nicely into my purse.


My main one is a Kobo as well.


----------



## nan.0803

Sorry about the typo! 
Yes. I've only seen pictures so far. I can't make it to the hospital. They will bring her over when they get home. Can't wait!


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Fall colors are really coming out now. My Mom's sugar maple is all a brilliant flame red. God sure knows how to paint nature in stunning colors!


In 15 minutes I will be able to say Good Morning as well- just a different morning.
Isn't autumn wonderful for colours, even here where we don't muc. I love your statement about God knowwing how to paint nature in stunning colours. I'm sure he enjoys watching it as much as we do.


----------



## darowil

nan.0803 said:


> Sorry about the typo!
> Yes. I've only seen pictures so far. I can't make it to the hospital. They will bring her over when they get home. Can't wait!


That's great that they are close enough to bring her over. You never know she might have lots of hair!


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> joyceann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to all:
> 
> I love all the comments and recipes. I have a question....what does it mean when you use 8 ply yarn? Is that 2strands put together? My yarn is either 3 ply or 4 ply.
> 
> Oh... I thought of another question. I like Sam am not growing old gracefully. Many digestion problems. I am to stick to a low to no fat diet. If I eat too much fat I end up in the hospital with pancreatitis . Any recipes for low fat dishes?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joyce
> 
> 
> 
> Over here, in New Zealand and the UK (what about Canada 5mmdpns?) ply refers to the weight of the yarn NOT the number of strands making up the yarn. So all 4 plys should be the same weight, all 3 plys should be slightly lighter than 4ply. 4 ply is fingering weight, 8 ply is your DK (and in fact 2 strands of our 4 ply makes 8ply). And just to confuse things I don't think the UK use ply for the heavier yarns. But before you mix two of your 4 plys together you need to check where it is from (or at least how heavy it is remembering that our 4 ply is your fingering).
Click to expand...

Our Canadian and American yarns are labeled in weights instead of ply. Of course the ply and weights all refer to the thickness/thinness of the yarn strand. Here are a couple of charts to use for comparison purposes.
http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/weight.html

Yarn Type------------ Gauge over 10cms---Average Needle Size 
2Ply-----------------------30-32sts----------2.25mm-2.75mm 
3Ply------------------------7-30sts-----------2.75mm-3.25mm 
4Ply-----------------------23-26sts----------3.25mm-3.75mm 
Double Knitting (DK)------21-24sts----------3.75mm-4.5mm 
Aran----------------------16-20sts-----------4.5mm-5.5mm 
Chunky-------------------12-15sts-----------5.5mm-8mm 
Super Chunky-------------6-11sts------------8mm or Bigger


----------



## darowil

Thanks for the link 5mmdpns - I will add it to my knitting links so I can post it. Ages ago i printed it off, but I need to be able to post it for people. 
As you see I didn't get off the computer quick enough!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Darowil, you can explain a troop of kangaroos!


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> Thanks for the link 5mmdpns - I will add it to my knitting links so I can post it. Ages ago i printed it off, but I need to be able to post it for people.
> As you see I didn't off the computer quick enough!


The little chart is one that I just copied from a UK site but had to do it manually as their chart would not copy and paste. Another good sourse for yarn comparisons can be found on wikipedia, you just have to scroll down the page a bit to see these charts.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yarn_weight

These are all good handy things to have for when you are teaching your sock workshops in the new year. For those who are not aware of what you will be doing, please fill us in!


----------



## margewhaples

mjs said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> 
> 
> So many replies already that I will reply to myself so that the photos make sense and I can post them both together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the little brown one! Wasn't sure if it was a 'herd' of rabbits, but according to t'internet you can have a colony, a bury, a drove, a flick (like that one best! :lol: ), a kindle, a leash, a nest, a trace, a warren or a wrack of rabbits!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really like wrack.
Click to expand...

I always thought that wrack referred to the cleaned and dressed rabbits ready for cooking. Marlark Marge


----------



## 5mmdpns

margewhaples said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> 
> 
> So many replies already that I will reply to myself so that the photos make sense and I can post them both together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the little brown one! Wasn't sure if it was a 'herd' of rabbits, but according to t'internet you can have a colony, a bury, a drove, a flick (like that one best! :lol: ), a kindle, a leash, a nest, a trace, a warren or a wrack of rabbits!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really like wrack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always thought that wrack referred to the cleaned and dressed rabbits ready for cooking. Marlark Marge
Click to expand...

Wrack is actually the word used to describe a grouping of _young_ rabbits. ie. There was a wrack of rabbits born in the spring and now eating the clover in the field. 
Rack of lamb is the uncooked or cooked cut of meat in which the lamb ribcage is part of.


----------



## margewhaples

Dreamweaver: I would hope that you supplement with lots of fruit and vegs. These are important in view of your immune system.
Marlark marge.


----------



## Gabriell

I will be thinking about that lemon tart all day. I don't 
plan to get out today but if I do I'm buying lemons. Yum!


----------



## margewhaples

Yes Jynx exactly what is needed and what is money for. There will
always be other ways to spend it, but perhaps not another opportunity. Live every day.


----------



## inishowen

Pup lover said:


> Angels are everywhere and tend to show up when needed. Isnt that wonderful! If the car locking is a safety feature and you had been inside you would have been able to unlock it to get out correct? That thought is kind of scary, sorry for the turn my mind takes sometimes. :shock: :shock:


I think it would have opened from the inside (hopefully)!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Awwwwwwwwwwww, Auckland, New Zealand, my 14 year old granddaughter arrived there two days ago. She's a skater and the Roller Sports World Meet is occurring right now. She's the United States Champion in the Junior Ladies Free Skating (free style) World event and in Auckland to skate against the World Skaters. It's the biggest competition of her life!


----------



## purl2diva

Dreamweaver,
You deserve a break and Portland is a great city. The money probably won't even be missed and even if you do have to cut back on something else,I think it would be worth it to have a carefree week.

Anita,

Take advantage of your friends offers of help. They wouldn't offer if they weren't sincere. Friends REALLY appreciate being taken up on their offers.

WI Joy


----------



## pammie1234

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new hots are already off to a great start!
> 
> That's us, real hotties!!
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I missed that one- definitely real hotties! giving me a good chuckle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always proofread what I write and I missed that! Or was it a Freudian slip?
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

sassafras123 said:


> Dreamweaver I went veggie this summer and my cholesterol is down 60, that's sixty points. A bit of a pain learning new way of cooking but not hard. Even made sweet potato/black bean burritos! If I can find recipe I will post. Recipe made huge quantity so I wrapped individually and can nuke for lunch or dinner.


My eldest GD is vegetarian and my niece is vegan. I would never sell the cook on that but do try to do an occasional meatless night. We both love sweet potatoes and black beans so that would be a great recipe. 60 points..... yeah for you. When they first put me on a statin, I dropped over 90 points. Now I can't seem to get even the slightest budge.... body has decided where it wants to be... but I do know that exercise helps mine some. Need to get moving more.....


----------



## Ask4j

margewhaples said:


> Dreamweaver: I would hope that you supplement with lots of fruit and vegs. These are important in view of your immune system.
> Marlark marge.


and yogurt especially after taking antibiotics gets you back on track. This is my great-grandmothers advise.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Anita H said:


> We have no family in the area but I've been blessed with very good friends who are always willing to help out. I just try not to use them unless it is really necessary and I think that tomorrow it will be one of those times. Thanks for all your good thoughts.


Anita... while I appreciate you not wanting to wear out your welcome with your friends,,,, they WANT to help and NEED to be asked. You are walking a thin line now. You see Bob getting worse and you are trying to keep him home as long as possible. Remember that your own health has to be part of the equation. After a night like that, you need to rest and regroup. Hope you are doing just that today.... Breathe deep. Between a friend and the service dog you CAN let go for a few hours...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Inishowen, so glad it all worked out.... but what a day. I was not aware of that feature on the cars. Mine is about 6 years old and does not do that..... even so... I always double check that the keys are actually *in* my bag or hand. When i was having chemo brain problems, I would forget to take them out of the ignition and I often lock with hthe door button. Only having the one set of keys, this is not good..... So glad your angels came along and that the car did not sustain more damage from drying out...


----------



## pammie1234

There has been mentioned concerns over the time the TP starts. I don't care when it starts, just so we have it every week! Thank you, hostesses, I really appreciate your help while Sam is on vacation. You are tops in my book!


----------



## KateB

sassafras123 said:


> Anita, I am so sorry and I hope all returns to normal soon. My DH was diagnosed with aortic aneurysm last Fri. He will have nuclear stress test Mon. And we go (3 hours) to Los Angeles on Friday for consult with cardiologist.
> Seuss was right about old age.
> Sam, have a wonderful and well deserved vacation.
> Desert Joy


Hope all goes well with your DH's tests, Joy. It's true, old age doesn't come itself.


----------



## KateB

Anita H said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anita so sorry for your terrible evening- when you get to the point you are at you can't really do anything. What about something midless on TV? I well understand your need to be close to him for the night. You may well be overlly worriewd, but also you know him and so could be sensing something that is not visible for others. So don't ignore your gut instinct, but realise that they have done tests and so gthey coul dwell be correct. I will be around for a few hours yet if you want to 'talk' more. But hope you can get some sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> I keep going in to check and make sure he is breathing, I know is sounds silly but I probably won't feel comfortable again until tomorrow morning when he is awake and up having coffee. I know if he gets any worse than he is now, I might not be able to care for him by myself any longer and I am just not ready to put him in a nursing home. I tried to lay down but my mind is just going crazy and can't shut it down. I hope I can get some sleep while he is watching his NASCAR races tomorrow. He has a little therapy dog that I'm sure will bark if he stops breathing or is having issues, I'm just nervous that if I do go to sleep with being so tired that I wouldn't hear her. I think I will ask my girlfriend to come over and spend a couple of hours so I can sleep just knowing someone is here might help me relax a bit. He has been through so much and I'm usually not this worried but I just have a strange feeling this time and because of his history of heart issues and strokes they usually keep him in the hospital for a couple of days. I'm just surprised they sent him home since he was complaining of headaches and chest pressure. I just have to trust that after reviewing the tests that they felt it was safe for him to come home. I just pray that he feels better after a few hours of sleep.
Click to expand...

Anita, that sounds like a good idea to get your friend to sit with your DH while you try to sleep. You need to look after yourself too, you'll be no use to him if you're not well. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Ask4j said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver: I would hope that you supplement with lots of fruit and vegs. These are important in view of your immune system.
> Marlark marge.
> 
> 
> 
> and yogurt especially after taking antibiotics gets you back on track. This is my great-grandmothers advise.
Click to expand...

Thanks..... we eat lots of veggies.... and I love fruits. DH will only eat berries. I would eat more, but they do hinder the carb counting the dietician has ordered for him. I do try to eat a yogurt for breakfast every other day. I do go in spurts though, as I tire of it easily.

There were a couple of things I learned from the dietician that surprised me. Coffee and tea are now allowed in the liquid counting consumption and there is no diet found to be advantageous to either the fungal infection I have or for gout. I had thought she would lay down the law for DH and the gout but not the case. His is very atypical anyhow... He has occasional acid build-up and feels it in his shoulders, not feet. I have only had to rush him to hospital once... He can usually tell when a flare-up is coming and take some additional meds.


----------



## KateB

rpuhrmann said:


> LOL Hmmm...I wonder if a "wrack" of rabbits means they are on the BBQ....
> 
> :shock: :shock: :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bellstarr12 - I'm off to make your hat today... Though I have all colors of the glow-in-the-dark, GD asked for white. (the one I have the least of, hope I make it.) Your painting sounds great. I love to paint. We have done so much and als done a lot at the kids. Our spoiler is DD...We do put her in the closet to paint.... or send her for pizza... she is willing but just can't get the hang of it...... Then again, I always told the girls, think hard before you do something in the house (paint, electrical work, yard work, etc.) because you will have that job forever..... Actually, SIL is great at doing all sorts of things and is a neatnick.... then there is *my* DH...


----------



## KateB

nan.0803 said:


> 1st Great Grandchild born September 27th. Her mane is Keziah (Biblical - Job's 2nd daughter) What a blessing. I'm knitting like crazy! Sam, this is "little Bobby's" first grandchild.


Congratulations! (See, managed not to mention my coming soon grandson........oops!  :lol: )


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

Greetings Everyone ! 

I'm so very late in joining,(it's 1:30PM EDT here in NJ) but I hope everyone is well & doing as best as possible. 

I told Sam I would be taking a couple of weeks off, as our younger son was married on September 9th amid much celebrating, which has been going on for 5 months !! I have never been to so many parties in my life for one couple !! Now that this is all a memory, I am able to return to a few regular activities for a bit....

As promised to Sam, I will post a couple of wedding photos,(as soon as I figure out how to do so on the Tea Party ) as we're just beginning to sort thru them all. The wedding was in Philadelphia, PA. 

Of course, I have missed the arrival of Hickory's puppies, so please, someone send me a link if there are photos. I missed reading the Tea Party as well, so I need to get back up to speed soon.

Sam, glad to hear that you did decide to take the trip after all. I hope you have a wonderful time & no doubt will regale us with your new knowledge of Power Rangers!

Myfanwy, Darowil, et al, thank you so much for being such gracious hostesses to keep the tea cart rolling.
Have a wonderful weekend, everyone.


----------



## jheiens

KateB said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Hmmm...I wonder if a "wrack" of rabbits means they are on the BBQ....
> 
> :shock: :shock: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought of grilling rabbit but have made delicious pot pies from rabbits and squirrels with either pie crusts or biscuits.
> DH has hearing aids (the new digital ones) now and came in from the woods today after having heard squirrels all around him for the first time in decades. His first question was , "If I bring you a couple of squirrels, will you make me a pot pie? Please?" It has been many years and many relocations ago that he even thought of such. So, I guess they will be on the menu one day soon since squirrel season is is now.
> 
> Managed to put up 6 1/2 pints of pear honey yesterday and the same amount of spiced tomato jam the day before. The 1/2 bushel of pears has been culled down to several in the fruit drawer of the fridge for eating out of hand. However, the table is still half full of tomatoes ripening up.
> 
> This appears to be about the end of this year's garden. Did manage to put a gallon bag of fresh parsley into the freezer this week.
> 
> Today I'm taking it easy--knitting and preparing to lead my adult Bible study tomorrow.
> 
> Today is now sunny and bright but cool, with the colors changing quickly on the maples.
> 
> Best wishes to all for the weekend. Ohio Joy
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwww, Auckland, New Zealand, my 14 year old granddaughter arrived there two days ago. She's a skater and the Roller Sports World Meet is occurring right now. She's the United States Champion in the Junior Ladies Free Skating (free style) World event and in Auckland to skate against the World Skaters. It's the biggest competition of her life!


How exciting for her! Bet you're really proud of her too. Hope she does well - let us know.


----------



## KateB

Ask4j said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver: I would hope that you supplement with lots of fruit and vegs. These are important in view of your immune system.
> Marlark marge.
> 
> 
> 
> and yogurt especially after taking antibiotics gets you back on track. This is my great-grandmothers advise.
Click to expand...

My friend (a physio and an aromatherapist) always says you should take vitamin C whilst taking antibiotics as they strip the body of this vital vitamin.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Hi Kate B, yes indeedy, we're so very proud of her the buttons are popping off our shirts. It's her first time ever to compete in the World category, so you can imagine the excitement when she won the United States Regional and National competitions this past July and August. We're rooting for her. She skates the short program on the 4th and the long program on the 5th, bless her heart; she's worked very hard for this exciting time in her life. Thank you for acknowledging her.


KateB said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwww, Auckland, New Zealand, my 14 year old granddaughter arrived there two days ago. She's a skater and the Roller Sports World Meet is occurring right now. She's the United States Champion in the Junior Ladies Free Skating (free style) World event and in Auckland to skate against the World Skaters. It's the biggest competition of her life!
> 
> 
> 
> How exciting for her! Bet you're really proud of her too. Hope she does well - let us know.
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

2CatsinNJ said:


> Greetings Everyone !
> 
> I'm so very late in joining,(it's 1:30PM EDT here in NJ) but I hope everyone is well & doing as best as possible.
> 
> I told Sam I would be taking a couple of weeks off, as our younger son was married on September 9th amid much celebrating, which has been going on for 5 months !! I have never been to so many parties in my life for one couple !! Now that this is all a memory, I am able to return to a few regular activities for a bit....
> 
> As promised to Sam, I will post a couple of wedding photos,(as soon as I figure out how to do so on the Tea Party ) as we're just beginning to sort thru them all. The wedding was in Philadelphia, PA.
> 
> Of course, I have missed the arrival of Hickory's puppies, so please, someone send me a link if there are photos. I missed reading the Tea Party as well, so I need to get back up to speed soon.
> 
> Sam, glad to hear that you did decide to take the trip after all. I hope you have a wonderful time & no doubt will regale us with your new knowledge of Power Rangers!
> 
> Myfanwy, Darowil, et al, thank you so much for being such gracious hostesses to keep the tea cart rolling.
> Have a wonderful weekend, everyone.


Beautiful pictures of a beautiful couple!


----------



## Southern Gal

Dreamweaver said:


> Southern Gal.... You are just doing such a wonderful job with your folks. Redoing your dad's room surely made him happy and you are visiting so often.... You are doing so much for your mom and it is great that she can rehab in the same facvility. I just hope your dad doesn't get too upset when she is able to go home.... I know she will visit often, but it will take a bit before she is back to a normal routine.
> 
> When DD and I were challenging each other to some weight loss, we would cook on the week-ends and my favorite was doing frittatas full of veggies. We wrapped them idividually and then I could just pop them in the microwve for breakfast.... I need to dig out those recipes. DD tells me you have to eat to lose and I am not big on breakfast and lunch. A handful of nuts and a couple dried apricots is a good breakfast for me or some trail mix (1/4 cup) or some yogurt. Cheese and crackers, some grapes is what I like for lunch, if I remember to eat..... I'm looking forward to the cooler weather because we do like soups and that should help with the weight loss...


i know i have thought about if dad gets used to them both being there and has to go through the seperation thing again, but i am hoping since they are not in anyway close by, and she did see him every day, before her surgury, that he will get used to that routine. i tell him, pretty often, that its till she is better. we will see as it goes along, as for doing for them, that part is easy, they were always there for us. i hung a sign near dads deer horns yesterday, that said Deer tremble at the sound of my name, dad read it, and said i used to make them tremble, i told him yep back in his day he did. so that was the old dad. i think if we keep up and watch if he needs anti depressants or not, i think dad will be fine. now when mom goes home, just convincing her not to use the wood heat in her basement and use the gas heaters upstairs, we can always put another heater on the wall at the end of hall near the bedrooms. she has a washer and dryer in basement along with a ton of junk. Horders are you missing anyone :? 
You need to dig out your fitata recipes, they sound good to me. i weighed and after the wk we had last wk with no real routine, i lost a lb i hadn't weighed in 3 wks but that puts me at 30 lbs. i will be glad when i don't have to slide the scale down to that big number again...... not telling :shock: suffice it to say i am vertially challanged according to my weight. but we are working on it. i hope for 50lbs by new yr. thats my goal.but not beating myself up if i don't make it either :wink:


----------



## KateB

Inishowen, what a dreadful experience! However it does restore your faith in human nature when you're helped by strangers.


----------



## KateB

Southern Gal said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal.... You are just doing such a wonderful job with your folks. Redoing your dad's room surely made him happy and you are visiting so often.... You are doing so much for your mom and it is great that she can rehab in the same facvility. I just hope your dad doesn't get too upset when she is able to go home.... I know she will visit often, but it will take a bit before she is back to a normal routine.
> 
> When DD and I were challenging each other to some weight loss, we would cook on the week-ends and my favorite was doing frittatas full of veggies. We wrapped them idividually and then I could just pop them in the microwve for breakfast.... I need to dig out those recipes. DD tells me you have to eat to lose and I am not big on breakfast and lunch. A handful of nuts and a couple dried apricots is a good breakfast for me or some trail mix (1/4 cup) or some yogurt. Cheese and crackers, some grapes is what I like for lunch, if I remember to eat..... I'm looking forward to the cooler weather because we do like soups and that should help with the weight loss...
> 
> 
> 
> i know i have thought about if dad gets used to them both being there and has to go through the seperation thing again, but i am hoping since they are not in anyway close by, and she did see him every day, before her surgury, that he will get used to that routine. i tell him, pretty often, that its till she is better. we will see as it goes along, as for doing for them, that part is easy, they were always there for us. i hung a sign near dads deer horns yesterday, that said Deer tremble at the sound of my name, dad read it, and said i used to make them tremble, i told him yep back in his day he did. so that was the old dad. i think if we keep up and watch if he needs anti depressants or not, i think dad will be fine. now when mom goes home, just convincing her not to use the wood heat in her basement and use the gas heaters upstairs, we can always put another heater on the wall at the end of hall near the bedrooms. she has a washer and dryer in basement along with a ton of junk. Horders are you missing anyone :?
> You need to dig out your fitata recipes, they sound good to me. i weighed and after the wk we had last wk with no real routine, i lost a lb i hadn't weighed in 3 wks but that puts me at 30 lbs. i will be glad when i don't have to slide the scale down to that big number again...... not telling :shock: suffice it to say i am vertially challanged according to my weight. but we are working on it. i hope for 50lbs by new yr. thats my goal.
Click to expand...

30lbs! Wow, you're doing brilliantly! :thumbup: I keep saying I'm going to start watching what I eat......


----------



## afoster

The lemon tart looks wonderful. Would love a slice but alas I am on a diet. Anyway, here's wishing Sam a very safe and funfilled holiday and hoping he returns safely as well.


----------



## BarbaraSD

Hallelujuah! My beloved (can one say that about a keyboard) keyboard is back and working just fine. I'm going to take a picture of it, but it may take some time because I will need to clean off my desk first so I won't embarrass myself and that may take some time. There are so many things to distract me.

p.s. BTW, does anyone know why we still have all those "F" keys? I know they used to have a purpose, but do they still?


----------



## Southern Gal

myfanwy said:


> thought I would include a photo of the German Chocolate cake[ after we had cut into it- did not think of it before] Fale loves having his photo taken so here is the cake and the 'birthday boy'
> We expect to have lots of visitors this week- so that is good- I had actually forgotten how large the cake ends up!


i gotta say myfanwy, you gotta fine looking man there. Fale looks really handsome.


----------



## 5mmdpns

BarbaraSD said:


> Hallelujuah! My beloved (can one say that about a keyboard) keyboard is back and working just fine. I'm going to take a picture of it, but it may take some time because I will need to clean off my desk first so I won't embarrass myself and that may take some time. There are so many things to distract me.
> 
> p.s. BTW, does anyone know why we still have all those "F" keys? I know they used to have a purpose, but do they still?


The "F" keys are extra important function keys. On my toshiba laptop I use them to set the screen displays, for sleep mode, for locking the computer, for turning off/on the keyboard mouse. They are activated by pressing the Fn key and the corresponding F key together. For my desktop keyboard and computer they had different functions, some of which are used to play video games. The laptop F keys are also used in some of my video games. So, yes, they do serve a purpose.


----------



## DollieD

Fabulous recipes: copy, copy, copy!
Thank you for your great job of hosting the tea party!

I'm a tad extra happy because I got 50% off Liat Gat's Magic Loop videos. Hoo de hoo!
Doing my happy dance!
I really like the way she explains things!


----------



## 5mmdpns

2CatsinNJ said:


> Greetings Everyone !
> Of course, I have missed the arrival of Hickory's puppies, so please, someone send me a link if there are photos. I missed reading the Tea Party as well, so I need to get back up to speed soon.
> Have a wonderful weekend, everyone.


----------



## 81brighteyes

DollieD said:


> Fabulous recipes: copy, copy, copy!
> Thank you for your great job of hosting the tea party!
> 
> I'm a tad extra happy because I got 50% off Liat Gat's Magic Loop videos. Hoo de hoo!
> Doing my happy dance!
> I really like the way she explains things!


I love her site and she is so good with explaining. I printed the copy of her sock since I always use Magic Loop when knitting socks. The only trouble with that pattern is that it calls for a size 2 and that is the one size I don't have in my circulars. I will have to use a 3. I'm not sure I could see the stitches if I used a size 2! I have not knitted a sock from the toe-up before, but her pattern sounds interesting. And I like that you can use either 1 or 2 ciculars. She gives a good choice.


----------



## preston

hope you get a good nights sleep anita and that bob is good as new when you get up - healing energy to you both.

sam



Anita H said:


> Hi Everyone. Thanks to the ladies for hosting the tea party this week. Sam, I hope you have a wonderful relaxing trip to Seattle. The lemon tart sounds wonderful, I love anything lemon.
> 
> It has been quite a stressful day here. About 5pm DH (Bob) began having trouble breathing and his muscles began to twitch so he actually ask me to call 911. That is amazing in itself since he never wants to go to the hospital but they came, loaded him into the ambulance and headed 65 miles to the hospital. I ran around getting the dogs all settled then left for the drive to Springfield. When I arrived in the emergency room Bob was feeling better but after all the tests they suspected he had thrown a blood clot so he was off to have a CT scan. Nothing was seen so they let him come home. My new wheelchair ramp is not going to be installed until Wednesday and the one I have now is to steep and I don't have the strength to push him and the wheelchair up it. I had to call 911 for a medical assist at 2am. By the time we got him in the house he was hungery so I made him some soup and finally got him in bed at 3:15am. I am so shakey, tired and wound up that I likely won't be able to get to sleep anytime soon and can't knit with my hands trembling so much.I almost wished they had kept him at least overnight because he just doesn't seem right somehow, maybe I am just overly worried. I just got the poor dogs fed, they usually get fed at about 7pm so they were really anxious to eat. I hope they sleep late in the morning. I might try to rest on the couch in DH's bedroom tonight in case he has any problems.
> 
> I need to let the dogs out for the last time so I will check in when I can. Hope you all have a good weekend. BTW Happy Birthday to Fale, I'm glad he enjoyed the cake and his special day. Anita


----------



## 81brighteyes

2CatsinNJ: Lovely photos; handsome groom and beautiful bride. Her gown is absolutely gorgeous. What a happy day for all. May they have many years together.


----------



## KateB

Now that we are on the subject of puppies, I'm dog sitting tonight for my friend. Her dog, Mirren, is a beautiful golden retriever who's now about 8 years old, and is not one bit of trouble to look after. We used to have a goldie called Tarqui (Short for Tarqin of Brisbane, his kennel name), the best dog in the world IMHO. :lol:


----------



## preston

have them hang around northwest ohio - would appreciate the warmth.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Where can I ship those extra 30 degrees???I'll gladly send them your way...
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> patocenizo - i would be glad to take thirty degrees off your handss - that way i would be nice and warm and you would have a break from the heat.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi myfawny, well right now it is 4:47 pm in Southern California and we are in for another heat wave....uugghh. The temperatures promise to be in the 100 + degrees by Monday and Tuesday of next week and we will not be using our ovens at all. Seafood cocktails for us or green salads with lots of fruit will be in order. Thanks for hosting the tea pary and I hope that Sam has a wonderful trip in Seattle with cooler weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

sassafras - good to see you at the tea party - hope you are having a good time and will come back real soon - think i would like living in the mojave desert - warm - i love the warm.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Anita, I am so sorry and I hope all returns to normal soon. My DH was diagnosed with aortic aneurysm last Fri. He will have nuclear stress test Mon. And we go (3 hours) to Los Angeles on Friday for consult with cardiologist.
> Seuss was right about old age.
> Sam, have a wonderful and well deserved vacation.
> Desert Joy


----------



## preston

it is always good to be reminded of the good that happns in the world especially when it seems the whole world has gone crazy - thanks for sharing.

sam



inishowen said:


> Thought I'd tell you about my day from hell yesterday! Started off good, husband had some business to do, so I went with him. It was a sunny day so after he'd finished we thought we'd drive to the town of Larne and get some lunch. Suddenly hubby pulls on to the hard shoulder and told me to get out of the car. We both jumped out as there was smoke billowing around us! He looked at the engine and asked me to get him the bottle of water I keep to drink. However all the doors had automatically locked. We were at the side of a busy road, with no coats, phones, or money, and miles from any houses. For an hour we stood helplessly wondering what to do, then in the distance we saw two ladies walking towards us. I approached them and asked to borrow their phone. Thankfully they had one, and hubby called the AA. The ladies said they had got off the bus early and decided to walk as it was a nice day. The chances of anyone walking along a busy road is very slim. Then a car pulled up and it was a friend of my husbands. He was with his wife and 3 year old son. They let us sit in their car for another hour until the AA turned up. It took the AA man a while to get the car doors open and then to patch up a pipe which had cracked and let all the water out. He told us that the doors automatically locking is a safety feature. Some safety feature, when you're locked out with all your possessions inside! On the positive side, the two ladies were like angels appearing out of nowhere, the friend who stopped his car, and the AA man who fixed it, all made us feel there is a lot of good in the world.


----------



## preston

good one rpuhrmann - good one.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> LOL Hmmm...I wonder if a "wrack" of rabbits means they are on the BBQ....
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> 
> 
> So many replies already that I will reply to myself so that the photos make sense and I can post them both together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the little brown one! Wasn't sure if it was a 'herd' of rabbits, but according to t'internet you can have a colony, a bury, a drove, a flick (like that one best! :lol: ), a kindle, a leash, a nest, a trace, a warren or a wrack of rabbits!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

roberta - puyallup - the western washington state fair - pleasant memories. the first time i tried to pronounce puyallup i pronounced it "pallyup" - thought the friend i was with was going to drive off the road he was laughing so hard - never made that mistake again. lol

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> Nice to see you drop in Sam! That's too bad you can't make it to Olympia. It's a very pretty place. I live about 35 minutes from there, in a small city named Puyallup. The buildings here almost look like they've never changed from when the city was first built! It's a very cozy place.
> 
> Roberta
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> a happy birthday to fale myfanwy - saturday 29 september is also my youngest grandson't avery's birthday - he will be five. i spent over an hour last night printing out coloring pages of power rangers which they are both into - and they love coloring and for their ages their coloring is excellent - much better than mine - lol. need to go to town tomorrow and see what i can find for a birthday present that is power ranger themed.
> 
> was trying to remember when i was five - we were living in lanark, illinois - dad was preaching there - and i was in first grade. a really small town - 12 grades in a three story building - four grades on each floor. wish we had stayed there.
> 
> sam
> 
> and thank you to myfanwy - darowil and kate b for taking the reins for me - i appreciate it big time. i think i leave you all in very capable hands.
> 
> my olympia portion of my trip will not happen - priscilla's crones has flared up and she feels she cannot host at this time - i will miss seeing her.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

good to see you again mawmaw - we are always here with fresh tea for you so drop in anytime.

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> Just got caught up! Ten pages already. Seems like it has been a lot going on all round. As you know I have not been coming to the TP long, but feel like something is missing if I don't pop in and check on everyone all ready. Sam I hope you have a great time and thank you ladies for helping him out.


----------



## Lurker 2

oddball said:


> Good start Myfanwy. Like the lemon tart especially. happy birthday to Fale, hope you both enjoy your day.


It was a good day, oddball! thank you- glad you like the idea of the tart- I have made it three or four times now.


----------



## preston

i usually take a book and some knitting to do on travel day - and several wips to work on while i am there. i figure if i run out of things to do there are enough lys in seattle that i can buy some yarn if i need to.

think it will be all long pants and long sleeve shirts - and a jacket. i learned while living there never to go out in the evening without some kind of wrap - it always cools down regardless of the temperature of the day. and i will be spending a lot of time indoors. if i find the books i want i will ship them home - can't have the suitcase too heavy.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Sam, its always hard to figure out what to take on vacation. With the weather being so strange all over this year makes it even harder, and I always wonder about how many books to take with me. I usually end up taking 2 or 3 and a magazine or two and figure I can always buy another book if necessary. Ive only been knitting for a year so havent had that issue yet as to what wip to take with.


----------



## BarbaraSD

5mmdpns said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hallelujuah! My beloved (can one say that about a keyboard) keyboard is back and working just fine. I'm going to take a picture of it, but it may take some time because I will need to clean off my desk first so I won't embarrass myself and that may take some time. There are so many things to distract me.
> 
> p.s. BTW, does anyone know why we still have all those "F" keys? I know they used to have a purpose, but do they still?
> 
> 
> 
> The "F" keys are extra important function keys. On my toshiba laptop I use them to set the screen displays, for sleep mode, for locking the computer, for turning off/on the keyboard mouse. They are activated by pressing the Fn key and the corresponding F key together. For my desktop keyboard and computer they had different functions, some of which are used to play video games. The laptop F keys are also used in some of my video games. So, yes, they do serve a purpose.
Click to expand...

Thank you for explaining this. I didn't realize they still had so many uses. If I wasn't afraid of messing up my computer, I would try them all out. The only one I use at the top is the escape key. Don't you wish we had one of those (escape) keys in our knitting?


----------



## preston

very cool nancy - hard to think "little bobby" is old enough to have a granddaughter - congrats to both of you.

sam


nan.0803 said:


> 1st Great Grandchild born September 27th. Her mane is Keziah (Biblical - Job's 2nd daughter) What a blessing. I'm knitting like crazy! Sam, this is "little Bobby's" first grandchild.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sandy said:


> Happy Birthday to Fale! I doesn't matter what time the tea party starts as long as it does! Great recipes myfanwy! Sam are you all packed? I'm just doing a quick stop in and will finish last week's TP along with this week's later tonight. It has been a very long week for me and I'll catch everyone up later. Bye for now!


thank you Sandy! Hope you are feeling more rested!


----------



## BarbaraSD

5mmdpns said:


> 2CatsinNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings Everyone !
> Of course, I have missed the arrival of Hickory's puppies, so please, someone send me a link if there are photos. I missed reading the Tea Party as well, so I need to get back up to speed soon.
> Have a wonderful weekend, everyone.
Click to expand...

How many puppies are in the litter? My sister's mini-labradoodle was just recently bred so she will hopefully soon have the tiny pitter-patter of a whole lot of feets.


----------



## 5mmdpns

BarbaraSD said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hallelujuah! My beloved (can one say that about a keyboard) keyboard is back and working just fine. I'm going to take a picture of it, but it may take some time because I will need to clean off my desk first so I won't embarrass myself and that may take some time. There are so many things to distract me.
> 
> p.s. BTW, does anyone know why we still have all those "F" keys? I know they used to have a purpose, but do they still?
> 
> 
> 
> The "F" keys are extra important function keys. On my toshiba laptop I use them to set the screen displays, for sleep mode, for locking the computer, for turning off/on the keyboard mouse. They are activated by pressing the Fn key and the corresponding F key together. For my desktop keyboard and computer they had different functions, some of which are used to play video games. The laptop F keys are also used in some of my video games. So, yes, they do serve a purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for explaining this. I didn't realize they still had so many uses. If I wasn't afraid of messing up my computer, I would try them all out. The only one I use at the top is the escape key. Don't you wish we had one of those (escape) keys in our knitting?
Click to expand...

"No escape for you but to ribbit" says my frog hanging out with my knitting! lol 

Because an accidental touch of any of those keys can produce some disasterous results, you have to use the Fn key at the same time. This is certainly a great safety feature and well appreciated (by me anyways).


----------



## 5mmdpns

BarbaraSD said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2CatsinNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings Everyone !
> Of course, I have missed the arrival of Hickory's puppies, so please, someone send me a link if there are photos. I missed reading the Tea Party as well, so I need to get back up to speed soon.
> Have a wonderful weekend, everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many puppies are in the litter? My sister's mini-labradoodle was just recently bred so she will hopefully soon have the tiny pitter-patter of a whole lot of feets.
Click to expand...

She has nine. Sam can tell you more about them as they are soon going to be discovering all sorts of things in his home!!


----------



## preston

joyce - glad to see you at the tea party - you came to the right place to ask for recipes - think we like to eat as much as we like to knit - hope to see you back real soon.

sam



joyceann said:


> Hello to all:
> 
> I love all the comments and recipes. I have a question....what does it mean when you use 8 ply yarn? Is that 2strands put together? My yarn is either 3 ply or 4 ply.
> 
> Oh... I thought of another question. I like Sam am not growing old gracefully. Many digestion problems. I am to stick to a low to no fat diet. If I eat too much fat I end up in the hospital with pancreatitis . Any recipes for low fat dishes?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joyce


----------



## Lurker 2

thank you liz [budasha] hope you are feeling well, despite medical issues.


----------



## preston

i so agree darowil - i love the feel of the pages - the physical act of turning the page - there is just something about it that keeps me buying books instead of an ereader. i also tend to reread books that i have really enjoyed.

your husband must have sensitive hearing to be bothered by the sound of a page turning - i don't hear it and i'm the one turning the page.

sam



darowil said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, its always hard to figure out what to take on vacation. With the weather being so strange all over this year makes it even harder, and I always wonder about how many books to take with me. I usually end up taking 2 or 3 and a magazine or two and figure I can always buy another book if necessary. Ive only been knitting for a year so havent had that issue yet as to what wip to take with.
> 
> 
> 
> Going away is one of the main reasons I got an ereader. Th eother one was to keep my husband happy- he decided he didn't like the sound of me turning pages of the paper books. And now I have 2! ONe by my bed- which cost me the huge sum of $15. But while he's away I go back to paper books. ANd I carry one in my handbag- lighter but very handy when you go out without glasses like I did today (reminds me I should find them) because you can increase the font so can read without glasses. Oh and when having a coffee out the pages don't need to be kept down. So they have many advantages- but they are not books.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Jilze said:


> I'm having wine instead of tea or coffee! It's been a long week! I've been away from the weekend parties for a bit. Good to catch up with what is happening! I LOVE the bunnies! Very cute!! The recipes look delicious as well! The mushroom one I will definitely try!


I love Darowil's 'herd'- wine with the nutmeat would go well- but you won't mind if I stick to the grape juice?!


----------



## preston

gabriel - good to see you at the tea party - hope you had a good time and will be back real soon.

sam



Gabriell said:


> I will be thinking about that lemon tart all day. I don't
> plan to get out today but if I do I'm buying lemons. Yum!


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, FALE....... I know it is probably almost over, but it is only the first day of a new year so I day keep on celebrating......
> 
> Thanks to all the lovely ladies taking over hostessing duties.


Thank you, Jynx! IMHO Darowil and Kate are doing a terrific job- it has coincided with a very busy time for me- ending with my possible stint as a juror- good thing one can pick and choose times with the computer- unlike telephone calls- if we all met in one room we probably could not hear there is so many of us now- as Sam says with the virtual tea table- the more the merrier!


----------



## preston

sugar and spice's mom - hope you enjoyed having tea with us and that you will return real soon - there is always fresh tea under the cosy and plenty of room at the table.

sam



Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwww, Auckland, New Zealand, my 14 year old granddaughter arrived there two days ago. She's a skater and the Roller Sports World Meet is occurring right now. She's the United States Champion in the Junior Ladies Free Skating (free style) World event and in Auckland to skate against the World Skaters. It's the biggest competition of her life!


----------



## Lurker 2

patocenizo said:


> Hi myfawny, well right now it is 4:47 pm in Southern California and we are in for another heat wave....uugghh. The temperatures promise to be in the 100 + degrees by Monday and Tuesday of next week and we will not be using our ovens at all. Seafood cocktails for us or green salads with lots of fruit will be in order. Thanks for hosting the tea pary and I hope that Sam has a wonderful trip in Seattle with cooler weather.


It is funny [odd] how scared I got before we started out- but people have been so generous, and it is great that Sam is on board with us still- of course it is only Saturday for so many on the TP! I am glad I do not live in a desert- even though one can get tired of rain!


----------



## preston

great pictures 2cats - thanks for sharing. sounds like a good time was had by all.

sam



2CatsinNJ said:


> Greetings Everyone !
> 
> I'm so very late in joining,(it's 1:30PM EDT here in NJ) but I hope everyone is well & doing as best as possible.
> 
> I told Sam I would be taking a couple of weeks off, as our younger son was married on September 9th amid much celebrating, which has been going on for 5 months !! I have never been to so many parties in my life for one couple !! Now that this is all a memory, I am able to return to a few regular activities for a bit....
> 
> As promised to Sam, I will post a couple of wedding photos,(as soon as I figure out how to do so on the Tea Party ) as we're just beginning to sort thru them all. The wedding was in Philadelphia, PA.
> 
> Of course, I have missed the arrival of Hickory's puppies, so please, someone send me a link if there are photos. I missed reading the Tea Party as well, so I need to get back up to speed soon.
> 
> Sam, glad to hear that you did decide to take the trip after all. I hope you have a wonderful time & no doubt will regale us with your new knowledge of Power Rangers!
> 
> Myfanwy, Darowil, et al, thank you so much for being such gracious hostesses to keep the tea cart rolling.
> Have a wonderful weekend, everyone.


----------



## preston

i always watch what i eat kateb - as is goes from the fork to my mouth.

sam



KateB said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal.... You are just doing such a wonderful job with your folks. Redoing your dad's room surely made him happy and you are visiting so often.... You are doing so much for your mom and it is great that she can rehab in the same facvility. I just hope your dad doesn't get too upset when she is able to go home.... I know she will visit often, but it will take a bit before she is back to a normal routine.
> 
> When DD and I were challenging each other to some weight loss, we would cook on the week-ends and my favorite was doing frittatas full of veggies. We wrapped them idividually and then I could just pop them in the microwve for breakfast.... I need to dig out those recipes. DD tells me you have to eat to lose and I am not big on breakfast and lunch. A handful of nuts and a couple dried apricots is a good breakfast for me or some trail mix (1/4 cup) or some yogurt. Cheese and crackers, some grapes is what I like for lunch, if I remember to eat..... I'm looking forward to the cooler weather because we do like soups and that should help with the weight loss...
> 
> 
> 
> i know i have thought about if dad gets used to them both being there and has to go through the seperation thing again, but i am hoping since they are not in anyway close by, and she did see him every day, before her surgury, that he will get used to that routine. i tell him, pretty often, that its till she is better. we will see as it goes along, as for doing for them, that part is easy, they were always there for us. i hung a sign near dads deer horns yesterday, that said Deer tremble at the sound of my name, dad read it, and said i used to make them tremble, i told him yep back in his day he did. so that was the old dad. i think if we keep up and watch if he needs anti depressants or not, i think dad will be fine. now when mom goes home, just convincing her not to use the wood heat in her basement and use the gas heaters upstairs, we can always put another heater on the wall at the end of hall near the bedrooms. she has a washer and dryer in basement along with a ton of junk. Horders are you missing anyone :?
> You need to dig out your fitata recipes, they sound good to me. i weighed and after the wk we had last wk with no real routine, i lost a lb i hadn't weighed in 3 wks but that puts me at 30 lbs. i will be glad when i don't have to slide the scale down to that big number again...... not telling :shock: suffice it to say i am vertially challanged according to my weight. but we are working on it. i hope for 50lbs by new yr. thats my goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 30lbs! Wow, you're doing brilliantly! :thumbup: I keep saying I'm going to start watching what I eat......
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

love the dog afoster.

sam



afoster said:


> The lemon tart looks wonderful. Would love a slice but alas I am on a diet. Anyway, here's wishing Sam a very safe and funfilled holiday and hoping he returns safely as well.


----------



## Bulldog

Hello My Sweet Friends!
It has been a while since I have been able to drop in. It is so hectic here in Southern Mississippi. I have two grandchildren in soccer, one in volleyball, and one in football. We are going to two doctors for DH on Tuesday and to preadmit him for his parathyroidectomy on Wednesday. I am going to drive to my daughters house when I am sure he is doing o.k. and spend the night. Hopefully, I will be able to bring him home the morning after the procedure. Never know if we are going to end up major or minor. I am really concerned about him. He is a heart patient and a diabetic. His vision in his left eye has gotten really bad and his feet continure to hurt and go numb (he does have neuropathy). He also continues to stumble .

InishowenI am so sorry you had such a harrowing experience. I remember when Mom was alive, I made a trip to spend the week and clean and cook for her. I was headed back home aand the car stopped on the interstate. I did not have a cell phone at the time. I pulled over on the side of the road and raised the hood. I then got back in the car and locked the doors and started praying that God would send me a Christian man. A short while later a truck pulled up in front of me and stopped. A big burly man got out and my heart started racing. He told me he was on his way to a meeting and noticed a woman was in trouble. He said he didnt know much about cars but he did have a cell phone. He gave it to me and told me to sit in the cab of his truck so I could hear and he stood by the door. I felt so comfortable that I did (my Mom later told me never to do that again). When I finished my call, he helped me down and told me to lock up and not let anyone in and gave me his card. He was a minister!
AnitaI so pray for you and Bob. You must get your rest, so let your family help. They would not offer if they didnt want to. Dont rob them of a blessing.
Dreamweavertake the trip. There may come a time when you cant travel and wish you had. I dont know of two people that need & deserve a break more than you and G
Sassafrassensed healing thoughts your DHs way as well as comfort and rest for you
DaralenI love the way your scarf turned out and the color is so very rich. Loved the picture of your niece and so admire her work
Falehappy birthday sweet man
Bellestar.my daughter helped me paint our entire house. We had such good mother/daughter time doing this
SamI pray you have a wonderful trip bringing home lots of good memories and pictures
Darowillove the bunnies and will follow along. Sis & I have been concentrating on hairbands, scrunchies, and hats for Samaritans purse

I for got to tell you all my good news. My daughter passed her teachers assistant test. Now lets pray she gets a job in one of schools so my 14 year old grandaughter can move back home and I can get my sewing room back!


----------



## preston

dollied - so good to see you at the tea party - hope you come back real soon.

sam



DollieD said:


> Fabulous recipes: copy, copy, copy!
> Thank you for your great job of hosting the tea party!
> 
> I'm a tad extra happy because I got 50% off Liat Gat's Magic Loop videos. Hoo de hoo!
> Doing my happy dance!
> I really like the way she explains things!


----------



## Bulldog

Forgive the typing errors. I have to type to word and cut and paste, which is no problem. For some reason;however, it shrinks it down so small as I am typing that I can't read and type at the same time.


----------



## preston

hickory had nine - five females - four males - six black - three white to pale tan.

sam



BarbaraSD said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2CatsinNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings Everyone !
> Of course, I have missed the arrival of Hickory's puppies, so please, someone send me a link if there are photos. I missed reading the Tea Party as well, so I need to get back up to speed soon.
> Have a wonderful weekend, everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many puppies are in the litter? My sister's mini-labradoodle was just recently bred so she will hopefully soon have the tiny pitter-patter of a whole lot of feets.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

don't remind me 5mmdpns - last time i had to hang my yarn from the ceiling and then it wasn't totally safe. lol

sam



5mmdpns said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2CatsinNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings Everyone !
> Of course, I have missed the arrival of Hickory's puppies, so please, someone send me a link if there are photos. I missed reading the Tea Party as well, so I need to get back up to speed soon.
> Have a wonderful weekend, everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many puppies are in the litter? My sister's mini-labradoodle was just recently bred so she will hopefully soon have the tiny pitter-patter of a whole lot of feets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has nine. Sam can tell you more about them as they are soon going to be discovering all sorts of things in his home!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Hi Sam, I always have tea with all of you great people, just usually don't comment. I love the Tea Party and all the recipes. I'll have to post some also, except today is a busy day for me. Have a super weekend all you KPers. Thanks Sam. Eileen


preston said:


> sugar and spice's mom - hope you enjoyed having tea with us and that you will return real soon - there is always fresh tea under the cosy and plenty of room at the table.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwww, Auckland, New Zealand, my 14 year old granddaughter arrived there two days ago. She's a skater and the Roller Sports World Meet is occurring right now. She's the United States Champion in the Junior Ladies Free Skating (free style) World event and in Auckland to skate against the World Skaters. It's the biggest competition of her life!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ms. Tess

Happy Birthday to Fale and anyone else celebrating today, I hope you have the most delightful day =) Sorry I haven't been around for the last couple tea parties, after getting my head bitten off I decided to take a break and hide for a little while. I have decided that until all the election stuff for the US is finished I will scarcely go near the regular forum pages and just stick to the nice people who enjoy the tea party every week! I was going to comment on the rabbit name thing, but then got started knitting my square (which is almost finished) so I wouldn't get left behind. This reminds me of a boo boo bunny I made out of a terrycloth washcloth when my kids were little. We never went anywhere without the boo boo bunny. Sam, so sorry to hear that some of your visit won't be possible this year, and even more sorry for your friend that her Chrons is flaring. Very painful and very unpleasant. Glad you are an understanding friend I am sure she appreciates that too.
We all fight aging to some degree. Some of us more aggressively than others. Whether we get there in immaculate condition or come skidding in sideways tattered and torn, it's all about how we got there, not how we arrived that matters. Each grey hair, wrinkle, stress line all makes us who we are. It's like reading a great book. Nobody else can tell us the story of our lives, we own that story. =) Your story is one to be proud of. Smile all, have a great day and I'll be watching for the "constructions" to make this cute lil bunny. Thanks for having a KAL just for the tea party. It came at a time where I needed a break from my other stuff and something to make just because that could be done in one day. You all amaze me and make me so proud that I am welcomed with open arms here. Hugsssssssss to all my friends here and all the new ones that will come along too!


----------



## preston

mstess - it worries me - i hope your "getting your head bitten off" di not happen at the tea party - at least i can't thing it would have been anyone here. we love having you come and join us - always room for one more around our table - the more the merrier.

sam



Ms. Tess said:


> Happy Birthday to Fale and anyone else celebrating today, I hope you have the most delightful day =) Sorry I haven't been around for the last couple tea parties, after getting my head bitten off I decided to take a break and hide for a little while. I have decided that until all the election stuff for the US is finished I will scarcely go near the regular forum pages and just stick to the nice people who enjoy the tea party every week! I was going to comment on the rabbit name thing, but then got started knitting my square (which is almost finished) so I wouldn't get left behind. This reminds me of a boo boo bunny I made out of a terrycloth washcloth when my kids were little. We never went anywhere without the boo boo bunny. Sam, so sorry to hear that some of your visit won't be possible this year, and even more sorry for your friend that her Chrons is flaring. Very painful and very unpleasant. Glad you are an understanding friend I am sure she appreciates that too.
> We all fight aging to some degree. Some of us more aggressively than others. Whether we get there in immaculate condition or come skidding in sideways tattered and torn, it's all about how we got there, not how we arrived that matters. Each grey hair, wrinkle, stress line all makes us who we are. It's like reading a great book. Nobody else can tell us the story of our lives, we own that story. =) Your story is one to be proud of. Smile all, have a great day and I'll be watching for the "constructions" to make this cute lil bunny. Thanks for having a KAL just for the tea party. It came at a time where I needed a break from my other stuff and something to make just because that could be done in one day. You all amaze me and make me so proud that I am welcomed with open arms here. Hugsssssssss to all my friends here and all the new ones that will come along too!


----------



## Bulldog

Chocolate Eclair:
1 cup powdered (confectioners) sugar
1 large carton cool whip (may use light or sugar free) 
2 small boxes vanilla instant pudding (may use light or 
sugar free)
3 cups milk
1 box graham crackers
1 can chocolate icing (may use sugar free)
Mix vanilla pudding with cold milk. Add cool whip and mix together. Add powdered sugar and mix. Line bottom of 9x13x2" pan with graham crackers. pour half of pudding mix over crackers. Place another layer of graham crackers. Pour rest of pudding mix over crackers. Add another layer of crackers. Heat chocolate icing in microwave 20 seconds. Spread over graham crackers. Refrigerate.

Since WE all are trying to get pounds off, searched for diet friendly recipe. I have few of these but will share! LOL


----------



## Ms. Tess

preston said:


> mstess - it worries me - i hope your "getting your head bitten off" di not happen at the tea party - at least i can't thing it would have been anyone here. we love having you come and join us - always room for one more around our table - the more the merrier.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Tess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to Fale and anyone else celebrating today, I hope you have the most delightful day =) Sorry I haven't been around for the last couple tea parties, after getting my head bitten off I decided to take a break and hide for a little while. I have decided that until all the election stuff for the US is finished I will scarcely go near the regular forum pages and just stick to the nice people who enjoy the tea party every week! I was going to comment on the rabbit name thing, but then got started knitting my square (which is almost finished) so I wouldn't get left behind. This reminds me of a boo boo bunny I made out of a terrycloth washcloth when my kids were little. We never went anywhere without the boo boo bunny. Sam, so sorry to hear that some of your visit won't be possible this year, and even more sorry for your friend that her Chrons is flaring. Very painful and very unpleasant. Glad you are an understanding friend I am sure she appreciates that too.
> We all fight aging to some degree. Some of us more aggressively than others. Whether we get there in immaculate condition or come skidding in sideways tattered and torn, it's all about how we got there, not how we arrived that matters. Each grey hair, wrinkle, stress line all makes us who we are. It's like reading a great book. Nobody else can tell us the story of our lives, we own that story. =) Your story is one to be proud of. Smile all, have a great day and I'll be watching for the "constructions" to make this cute lil bunny. Thanks for having a KAL just for the tea party. It came at a time where I needed a break from my other stuff and something to make just because that could be done in one day. You all amaze me and make me so proud that I am welcomed with open arms here. Hugsssssssss to all my friends here and all the new ones that will come along too!
Click to expand...

Absolutely not Sam. I cannot imagine some of the stuff that happens outside the tea party but on the regular forum happening in here. I didn't think it would happen outside of here either, but it did and as a result there are lots of people that left KP and won't be back. Very sad. I love the tea party as there is such a warmth and lovely friendship here. Makes me feel so nice when I am here =) Its KP's "warm and fuzzy" for sure! I was debating on making one of those bunnies in eyelash yarn, but wanted to see how they are "constructed" before I venture into the furry world. I love the look of that torte and when I get a little more mobile I will definitely try one of those. I am sure hubby won't have any complaints. =)


----------



## Karena

Thanks for hosting. That lemon tart is the most beautiful thing, perfect browing on the crust, lovely. 
Still too hot in Californai to think about stuffing and rossting anything, but the recipes look great. 
Karen in Los Angeles area


----------



## Karena

Enjoy your vacation time. 
Did that lemon tart look beautiful, or what. 
K


----------



## KateB

BarbaraSD said:


> Thank you for explaining this. I didn't realize they still had so many uses. If I wasn't afraid of messing up my computer, I would try them all out. The only one I use at the top is the escape key. Don't you wish we had one of those (escape) keys in our knitting?


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Karena

Yeah, let's see a picture of the pups.


----------



## KateB

preston said:


> i always watch what i eat kateb - as is goes from the fork to my mouth.
> 
> sam
> 
> Sounds like you're on the same 'seefood' diet (no, it's not a typo, it's a funny :lol: ) as me Sam - only difference is you don't need to lose weight and I do!


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> don't remind me 5mmdpns - last time i had to hang my yarn from the ceiling and then it wasn't totally safe. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2CatsinNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings Everyone !
> Of course, I have missed the arrival of Hickory's puppies, so please, someone send me a link if there are photos. I missed reading the Tea Party as well, so I need to get back up to speed soon.
> Have a wonderful weekend, everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many puppies are in the litter? My sister's mini-labradoodle was just recently bred so she will hopefully soon have the tiny pitter-patter of a whole lot of feets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has nine. Sam can tell you more about them as they are soon going to be discovering all sorts of things in his home!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

As I recall this was a precious rare yarn cause it was in "purple". :lol:


----------



## KateB

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Friends!
> It has been a while since I have been able to drop in. It is so hectic here in Southern Mississippi. I have two grandchildren in soccer, one in volleyball, and one in football. We are going to two doctors for DH on Tuesday and to preadmit him for his parathyroidectomy on Wednesday. I am going to drive to my daughters house when I am sure he is doing o.k. and spend the night. Hopefully, I will be able to bring him home the morning after the procedure. Never know if we are going to end up major or minor. I am really concerned about him. He is a heart patient and a diabetic. His vision in his left eye has gotten really bad and his feet continure to hurt and go numb (he does have neuropathy). He also continues to stumble .
> 
> InishowenI am so sorry you had such a harrowing experience. I remember when Mom was alive, I made a trip to spend the week and clean and cook for her. I was headed back home aand the car stopped on the interstate. I did not have a cell phone at the time. I pulled over on the side of the road and raised the hood. I then got back in the car and locked the doors and started praying that God would send me a Christian man. A short while later a truck pulled up in front of me and stopped. A big burly man got out and my heart started racing. He told me he was on his way to a meeting and noticed a woman was in trouble. He said he didnt know much about cars but he did have a cell phone. He gave it to me and told me to sit in the cab of his truck so I could hear and he stood by the door. I felt so comfortable that I did (my Mom later told me never to do that again). When I finished my call, he helped me down and told me to lock up and not let anyone in and gave me his card. He was a minister!
> AnitaI so pray for you and Bob. You must get your rest, so let your family help. They would not offer if they didnt want to. Dont rob them of a blessing.
> Dreamweavertake the trip. There may come a time when you cant travel and wish you had. I dont know of two people that need & deserve a break more than you and G
> Sassafrassensed healing thoughts your DHs way as well as comfort and rest for you
> DaralenI love the way your scarf turned out and the color is so very rich. Loved the picture of your niece and so admire her work
> Falehappy birthday sweet man
> Bellestar.my daughter helped me paint our entire house. We had such good mother/daughter time doing this
> SamI pray you have a wonderful trip bringing home lots of good memories and pictures
> Darowillove the bunnies and will follow along. Sis & I have been concentrating on hairbands, scrunchies, and hats for Samaritans purse
> 
> I for got to tell you all my good news. My daughter passed her teachers assistant test. Now lets pray she gets a job in one of schools so my 14 year old grandaughter can move back home and I can get my sewing room back!


Glad to have you back, Bulldog and I hope all goes well with your DH's operation. Well done and good luck to your DD with her search for a job.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Karena said:


> Yeah, let's see a picture of the pups.


I reposted Sam's Hickory's puppies on page 15, it is the last post of that page.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Hi Kate B, yes indeedy, we're so very proud of her the buttons are popping off our shirts. It's her first time ever to compete in the World category, so you can imagine the excitement when she won the United States Regional and National competitions this past July and August. We're rooting for her. She skates the short program on the 4th and the long program on the 5th, bless her heart; she's worked very hard for this exciting time in her life. Thank you for acknowledging her.
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwww, Auckland, New Zealand, my 14 year old granddaughter arrived there two days ago. She's a skater and the Roller Sports World Meet is occurring right now. She's the United States Champion in the Junior Ladies Free Skating (free style) World event and in Auckland to skate against the World Skaters. It's the biggest competition of her life!
> 
> 
> 
> How exciting for her! Bet you're really proud of her too. Hope she does well - let us know.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

How exciting for her and what an accomplishment.... Gosh, such a trip at such a young age. I hope she has time to soak it all in.... No wonder you are bursting....


----------



## Bulldog

Thanks, Kate. I forgot to mention how good it is you are "home". I get to travel through your pictures.
I don't know what recipes to post since everyone including myself are trying to drop pounds. I am in a 16 and would just like to be back to a comfortable 12 or 14. I wore a 12 all my life.


----------



## 5mmdpns

I just thought I would tell you about Designer1234. She has a section on the Home page. In this section she has listed workshops/kals that are happening and are upcoming. Here is the http link for them. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

(She has just had some eye surgery done so she asked me to post these for her for everyone's information).


----------



## wannabear

Ms. Tess, I'm thinking it was something political your head got bitten off about. If that's going on in other threads I just won't read them. We all want the same thing when you get down to it. Nobody wants wars, nobody wants sickness, everybody wants to see the kids do well. Elections are not unifying, they are polarizing, and I'm always glad when they're over.

And no head-biting here, isn't it nice?


----------



## KateB

wannabear said:


> Ms. Tess, I'm thinking it was something political your head got bitten off about. If that's going on in other threads I just won't read them. We all want the same thing when you get down to it. Nobody wants wars, nobody wants sickness, everybody wants to see the kids do well. Elections are not unifying, they are polarizing, and I'm always glad when they're over.
> 
> And no head-biting here, isn't it nice?


It is, and also nice to see you back, Wannabear.


----------



## Dreamweaver

MsTess.... So sorry you had a bad experience and I so wish that each and every one of you that was attacked, etc. would have used the Report Button so that Admin might get common sense back and reinstate the rule against politics and religion. I cannot believe that there is even a section for the progressive women now. I guess I really am getting old, but I find that a real step backwards for KP. General Chic-Chat should be somewhat light and the threads not go on forever. 

Hope you are doing well with your knee. Rehab is not fun but well worth it. (Sorry I've not gotten back to you on PM. TV problems. DH had taped for me so I could do some research and we had to have box changed, losing everything.)


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bulldog.... Congrats to daughter and good luck with all that is coming up. Yes, your GD belongs with mom in their own place. You have enough on your plate... not that we all don't try to help out our kids...


----------



## KateB

Just realised it was my first 'joining KP' Day yesterday and I missed it! A whole year on KP - what did I do with my time before........certainly know where I spend a lot of it now! :lol:


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

@ 5mmdpns-Thank you for the photo of the puppies...good grief nine !!! That's quite a litter ! I can hardly wait until the adoption process begins....all those interviews, etc.

Sam, the wedding was a wonderful celebration unto itself.The weather was gorgeous,especially after rain during the week, & the humidity finally went way down, so it was mostly comfortable, especially outside for the photos of the group.The new Dr.& Mrs have moved to NC, only an hour away from older brother/family, so when we visit, we get to see everyone in one trip, which is good, since they're not in our area anymore. And that's been a bit difficult to adjust to....having both of the children move away. DH & I are 'only' children & didn't like it, which is one reason we had 2 of our own, so they would have each other, & they've been close all their lives.

Thank you to those who have commented about the wedding photos. We're thrilled with our new daughter-in-law & wish them a lifetime of happiness.


----------



## orcagrandma

What a joy we get some recipes from down under. YEa! Okay, I must have missed how many puppies Hickory had, please tell me. Sam I'm with you, I'm not growing old gracefully at all, in fact I'm kicking and screaming all the way. Hope everyone is okay for now. Can't wait to try the recipes. Oh, is castor sugar equal to pure cane sugar in measure?


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, I love warm too. A lizard I guess. 
Dreamweaver and one other person (fibrofog sorry) can,t find sweet potato black bean burrito recipe but put out request for repost to my Facebook friends.. Will post later. Made a huge amount and I froze them and nuke for lunch or dinner.
Sassafras


----------



## knittycritter

Hello and you have started off very well! Your recipes look wonderful and I think I will try the Nutmeat and Mushroom. Sounds really yummy.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## Anita H

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love my Kobo ereader and it was given to me by my son and his gf for my last birthday. I do love to read and the books were becoming more difficult to hold as I was having a lot of problems with strength in my hand, thumb, and fingers. I am able to carry it with me where ever I want when I want to. It is nice and light and fits nicely into my purse.
> 
> 
> 
> My main one is a Kobo as well.
Click to expand...

I'm just curious, does the Kobo read outloud to you? I want to get an ebook so I can knit and listen to a book. I haven't checked them out much but am hoping that will be my B-day and Christmas present to myself.


----------



## Ms. Tess

wannabear said:


> Ms. Tess, I'm thinking it was something political your head got bitten off about. If that's going on in other threads I just won't read them. We all want the same thing when you get down to it. Nobody wants wars, nobody wants sickness, everybody wants to see the kids do well. Elections are not unifying, they are polarizing, and I'm always glad when they're over.
> 
> And no head-biting here, isn't it nice?


Actually Wannabear, it wasn't political at all. I am from Canada and avoid US politics like a virus! Apparently I am not qualified to have an opinion and having one nearly lost me my head! I prefer to be amongst nice and kind people and don't miss the rest of the forum much at all. Occasionally I see something that makes me shudder because just by the title I can see the negativity and back biting starting up and I am just so glad to NOT be a part of it! =)


----------



## BarbaraSD

Bulldog said:


> Forgive the typing errors. I have to type to word and cut and paste, which is no problem. For some reason;however, it shrinks it down so small as I am typing that I can't read and type at the same time.


Do you mean the print is small when you are in Word and typing? You can change the font and size


----------



## preston

i am planning on lemon tart when i get home.



Karena said:


> Enjoy your vacation time.
> Did that lemon tart look beautiful, or what.
> K


----------



## preston

oh so right 5mmdpns - for my sleveless cartigan - which i am still working on - and will go with me as a wip to work on.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't remind me 5mmdpns - last time i had to hang my yarn from the ceiling and then it wasn't totally safe. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2CatsinNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings Everyone !
> Of course, I have missed the arrival of Hickory's puppies, so please, someone send me a link if there are photos. I missed reading the Tea Party as well, so I need to get back up to speed soon.
> Have a wonderful weekend, everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many puppies are in the litter? My sister's mini-labradoodle was just recently bred so she will hopefully soon have the tiny pitter-patter of a whole lot of feets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has nine. Sam can tell you more about them as they are soon going to be discovering all sorts of things in his home!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I recall this was a precious rare yarn cause it was in "purple". :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Ms. Tess

Dreamweaver said:


> MsTess.... So sorry you had a bad experience and I so wish that each and every one of you that was attacked, etc. would have used the Report Button so that Admin might get common sense back and reinstate the rule against politics and religion. I cannot believe that there is even a section for the progressive women now. I guess I really am getting old, but I find that a real step backwards for KP. General Chic-Chat should be somewhat light and the threads not go on forever.
> 
> Hope you are doing well with your knee. Rehab is not fun but well worth it. (Sorry I've not gotten back to you on PM. TV problems. DH had taped for me so I could do some research and we had to have box changed, losing everything.)


Jynx, being Canadian, I have no interest in US politics and sure don't appreciate having someone stomp on my head trying to push their political beliefs into my brain when it won't have anything to do with me. On a global level, there is some small bit that would filter down as all countries on the planet eventually do, but on a day to day basis, I don't think so. If there is something that is posted that I ask questions about or offer my opinion on, or just plain try to help someone out, then I get very hurt when someone tells me that I have no right to say anything to anyone. I didn't realize that my breathing was such an offense to some people. I am sure you saw some of the horribly cruel things that happened here in the last month. It went well beyond a thread or two and I had one of those individuals actually follow me around and try to start up an attack every time I posted something. It was ridiculous. The personality type that took great delight in attacking me made the rest of the readers think twice about reporting them lest they should end up in my shoes. There is a post going on right now that is completely ridiculous and has been started up by someone just spoiling for a fight. Thankfully there is someone on there that has had enough of the stupidity and has challenged the one causing the trouble and telling them to either put up or shut up with their one sided thought process and attacking everyone for being pet lovers. I understand that there is a geographic aspect to this equation, but being rude is being rude, no matter where one comes from. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113491-10.html
The knee is dealing with the weather changes and being cranky when the barometer gets doing funky things. Just another joy I have learned to live with. Only two choices there, either let it get to you and bring you down, or try and live with it as best you can and have the best day you can. I choose the latter =)
That other matter, its the last one of the season this week coming up so see if your DH can catch it for you. I do appreciate your help with this. Thanks again, you are a very special lady and I do appreciate all you do to help everyone on KP. =)


----------



## Ms. Tess

Sam, 
Those puppies are so adorable!! I can just smell the puppy breath! I love them when they are so tiny and when you raise them from little, they are a family member. Hickory is a beautiful dog too, and looks to be a fantastic mom. You should be proud of her =)


----------



## preston

hickory had nine pups orcagrandma.

sam



orcagrandma said:


> What a joy we get some recipes from down under. YEa! Okay, I must have missed how many puppies Hickory had, please tell me. Sam I'm with you, I'm not growing old gracefully at all, in fact I'm kicking and screaming all the way. Hope everyone is okay for now. Can't wait to try the recipes. Oh, is castor sugar equal to pure cane sugar in measure?


----------



## preston

i live in the us ms tess and i avoid us politics like a virus also - i am so sick and tired of the ad on television and on my computer - guess nothing is sacred anymore. stick with us - we are a swell group.

sam




Ms. Tess said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Tess, I'm thinking it was something political your head got bitten off about. If that's going on in other threads I just won't read them. We all want the same thing when you get down to it. Nobody wants wars, nobody wants sickness, everybody wants to see the kids do well. Elections are not unifying, they are polarizing, and I'm always glad when they're over.
> 
> And no head-biting here, isn't it nice?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Wannabear, it wasn't political at all. I am from Canada and avoid US politics like a virus! Apparently I am not qualified to have an opinion and having one nearly lost me my head! I prefer to be amongst nice and kind people and don't miss the rest of the forum much at all. Occasionally I see something that makes me shudder because just by the title I can see the negativity and back biting starting up and I am just so glad to NOT be a part of it! =)
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

thank you ms tess - right now she is nursing them - i can hear the little sucks going on - they are getting so fat - very cute.

sam



Ms. Tess said:


> Sam,
> Those puppies are so adorable!! I can just smell the puppy breath! I love them when they are so tiny and when you raise them from little, they are a family member. Hickory is a beautiful dog too, and looks to be a fantastic mom. You should be proud of her =)


----------



## BarbaraSD

preston said:


> hickory had nine pups orcagrandma.
> 
> sam
> 
> wow, 9 puppies. That is going to be fun when they start running around.


----------



## preston

lexi has spent the day getting ready for the homecoming dance tonight. had a date with the hairdresser this afternoon - and then all the things girls do when they are sixteen. she is a pretty girl - i love her to pieces. but tomorrow when she gets up i will try and get her over here to take some new pictures of the puppies. 

tomorrow is also avery's fifth birthday party - is actual birthday is today i think i mentioned earlier - but with all the goings on - between ayden's socker game - bailee's cheerleader duties at the elementary football game - lexi's homecoming dance - also alex - whose girlfriend is a freshman where lexi goes to school so he was getting ready -think he takes longer than lexi - no longer can one say "vanity - woman is thy name+ - lol.

sam


----------



## preston

barbara - i hope it is still warm enough so they can spend part of the day outside - don't know what i will do with them in the house - i see shampooing carpets again after they are gone. it gets to the point where i just don't worry about it - what gets on the carpet will eventually get shampooed out. how is when i wish i had the hardwood floors down.

sam



BarbaraSD said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> hickory had nine pups orcagrandma.
> 
> sam
> 
> wow, 9 puppies. That is going to be fun when they start running around.
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

Just dropping by to say hello and already 20 pages. I won't get to use the computer till late tomorrow. DH stepped away for a minute, Well he's back. Bye for now. Hugs


----------



## mjs

preston said:


> i live in the us ms tess and i avoid us politics like a virus also - i am so sick and tired of the ad on television and on my computer - guess nothing is sacred anymore. stick with us - we are a swell group.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Tess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Tess, I'm thinking it was something political your head got bitten off about. If that's going on in other threads I just won't read them. We all want the same thing when you get down to it. Nobody wants wars, nobody wants sickness, everybody wants to see the kids do well. Elections are not unifying, they are polarizing, and I'm always glad when they're over.
> 
> And no head-biting here, isn't it nice?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Wannabear, it wasn't political at all. I am from Canada and avoid US politics like a virus! Apparently I am not qualified to have an opinion and having one nearly lost me my head! I prefer to be amongst nice and kind people and don't miss the rest of the forum much at all. Occasionally I see something that makes me shudder because just by the title I can see the negativity and back biting starting up and I am just so glad to NOT be a part of it! =)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I record everything I watch and fast forward through politics including on the news. I need to hear nothing more.


----------



## pammie1234

We have had rain all day! Good for us, the grass, trees, etc. but very bad for DD who is trying to move! She is about to have a nervous breakdown! First, she thought she had hardwood floors, opened the doors to carpet, and a bad smell! Someone finally came and they think it was inside the refrigerator so they took it out. She said it did smell better, but she has been crying off and on all day! I really hate that she is getting off to such a rocky start in her new apartment! I am keeping quiet!


----------



## preston

i do the same thing.

sam



mjs said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i live in the us ms tess and i avoid us politics like a virus also - i am so sick and tired of the ad on television and on my computer - guess nothing is sacred anymore. stick with us - we are a swell group.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Tess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Tess, I'm thinking it was something political your head got bitten off about. If that's going on in other threads I just won't read them. We all want the same thing when you get down to it. Nobody wants wars, nobody wants sickness, everybody wants to see the kids do well. Elections are not unifying, they are polarizing, and I'm always glad when they're over.
> 
> And no head-biting here, isn't it nice?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Wannabear, it wasn't political at all. I am from Canada and avoid US politics like a virus! Apparently I am not qualified to have an opinion and having one nearly lost me my head! I prefer to be amongst nice and kind people and don't miss the rest of the forum much at all. Occasionally I see something that makes me shudder because just by the title I can see the negativity and back biting starting up and I am just so glad to NOT be a part of it! =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I record everything I watch and fast forward through politics including on the news. I need to hear nothing more.
Click to expand...


----------



## knittycritter

Hi Ms Tess, sorry to hear you had a negative experience on the other conversations. I viewed one that was speaking offensively about politics and I got involved. I found myself quickly in an offensive conversation. I quickly seen that this was where I did not need to be. I will not go back to that either. I will stay where it is kind and lots of good friendly conversation. The KP should be about knitting and good things. The Tea Party is a good place to enjoy good friendship and great recipes. 

Happy Knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2

orcagrandma said:


> What a joy we get some recipes from down under. YEa! Okay, I must have missed how many puppies Hickory had, please tell me. Sam I'm with you, I'm not growing old gracefully at all, in fact I'm kicking and screaming all the way. Hope everyone is okay for now. Can't wait to try the recipes. Oh, is castor sugar equal to pure cane sugar in measure?


just finer ground- but not an icing sugar! good to 'see' you orcagrandma!


----------



## knittycritter

Ms. Tess said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> MsTess.... So sorry you had a bad experience and I so wish that each and every one of you that was attacked, etc. would have used the Report Button so that Admin might get common sense back and reinstate the rule against politics and religion. I cannot believe that there is even a section for the progressive women now. I guess I really am getting old, but I find that a real step backwards for KP. General Chic-Chat should be somewhat light and the threads not go on forever.
> 
> Hope you are doing well with your knee. Rehab is not fun but well worth it. (Sorry I've not gotten back to you on PM. TV problems. DH had taped for me so I could do some research and we had to have box changed, losing everything.)
> 
> 
> 
> Jynx, being Canadian, I have no interest in US politics and sure don't appreciate having someone stomp on my head trying to push their political beliefs into my brain when it won't have anything to do with me. On a global level, there is some small bit that would filter down as all countries on the planet eventually do, but on a day to day basis, I don't think so. If there is something that is posted that I ask questions about or offer my opinion on, or just plain try to help someone out, then I get very hurt when someone tells me that I have no right to say anything to anyone. I didn't realize that my breathing was such an offense to some people. I am sure you saw some of the horribly cruel things that happened here in the last month. It went well beyond a thread or two and I had one of those individuals actually follow me around and try to start up an attack every time I posted something. It was ridiculous. The personality type that took great delight in attacking me made the rest of the readers think twice about reporting them lest they should end up in my shoes. There is a post going on right now that is completely ridiculous and has been started up by someone just spoiling for a fight. Thankfully there is someone on there that has had enough of the stupidity and has challenged the one causing the trouble and telling them to either put up or shut up with their one sided thought process and attacking everyone for being pet lovers. I understand that there is a geographic aspect to this equation, but being rude is being rude, no matter where one comes from. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113491-10.html
> The knee is dealing with the weather changes and being cranky when the barometer gets doing funky things. Just another joy I have learned to live with. Only two choices there, either let it get to you and bring you down, or try and live with it as best you can and have the best day you can. I choose the latter =)
> That other matter, its the last one of the season this week coming up so see if your DH can catch it for you. I do appreciate your help with this. Thanks again, you are a very special lady and I do appreciate all you do to help everyone on KP. =)
Click to expand...

Hi Ms Tess, sorry to hear you had a negative experience on the other conversations. I viewed one that was speaking offensively about politics and I got involved. I found myself quickly in an offensive conversation. I quickly seen that this was where I did not need to be. I will not go back to that either. I will stay where it is kind and lots of good friendly conversation. The KP should be about knitting and good things. The Tea Party is a good place to enjoy good friendship and great recipes.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## 5mmdpns

BarbaraSD said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> hickory had nine pups orcagrandma.
> 
> sam
> 
> wow, 9 puppies. That is going to be fun when they start running around.
> 
> 
> 
> haha, and following/chasing Sam's roomba!!!! :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

I owe people an apology- I started out to do as Sam does and respond to every one who posted, especially the many who have wished Fale a happy birthday- I am tired and feel like going and dozing in my room, but at the rate people are contributing I am going to get seriously behind. Please accept this as an acknowledgement even though I have not mentioned everyone by name. I have read your posts! My thoughts are with all who are going through trials- ageing seems to be a common issue, and caring for partners, parents, something so many confront. 
It is a beautiful spring afternoon here, already the warmth is in the sun. My tomato plants are growing apace!...


----------



## BarbaraSD

5mmdpns said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> hickory had nine pups orcagrandma.
> 
> sam
> 
> wow, 9 puppies. That is going to be fun when they start running around.
> 
> 
> 
> haha, and following/chasing Sam's roomba!!!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as they don't pounce on it! And thank you. Just today I was trying to remember what that robot vacuum's name was.
Click to expand...


----------



## BarbaraSD

I don't know, Sam. Stains on hardwood floors would be harder to remove. One can always replace the carpet if it gets too bad, but expensive and difficult to replace/refinish hardwood floors. I live with my niece and she has hardwood floors throughout her kitchen, dining room and living room. Twice she's had to have the floors refinished because of her refrigerator leaking and pulling up the wood floor. Had to have all the floors redone so the floor color would match. Thankfully, her home insurance paid for it but it was still a huge mess.



preston said:


> barbara - i hope it is still warm enough so they can spend part of the day outside - don't know what i will do with them in the house - i see shampooing carpets again after they are gone. it gets to the point where i just don't worry about it - what gets on the carpet will eventually get shampooed out. how is when i wish i had the hardwood floors down.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> hickory had nine pups orcagrandma.
> 
> sam
> 
> wow, 9 puppies. That is going to be fun when they start running around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

2CatsinNJ said:


> Greetings Everyone !
> 
> I'm so very late in joining,(it's 1:30PM EDT here in NJ) but I hope everyone is well & doing as best as possible.
> 
> I told Sam I would be taking a couple of weeks off, as our younger son was married on September 9th amid much celebrating, which has been going on for 5 months !! I have never been to so many parties in my life for one couple !! Now that this is all a memory, I am able to return to a few regular activities for a bit....
> 
> As promised to Sam, I will post a couple of wedding photos,(as soon as I figure out how to do so on the Tea Party ) as we're just beginning to sort thru them all. The wedding was in Philadelphia, PA.
> 
> Of course, I have missed the arrival of Hickory's puppies, so please, someone send me a link if there are photos. I missed reading the Tea Party as well, so I need to get back up to speed soon.
> 
> Sam, glad to hear that you did decide to take the trip after all. I hope you have a wonderful time & no doubt will regale us with your new knowledge of Power Rangers!
> 
> Myfanwy, Darowil, et al, thank you so much for being such gracious hostesses to keep the tea cart rolling.
> Have a wonderful weekend, everyone.


Beautiful couple.. wonderful pictures!!!! Glad you are back with us to share your joy!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> I owe people an apology- I started out to do as Sam does and respond to every one who posted, especially the many who have wished Fale a happy birthday- I am tired and feel like going and dozing in my room, but at the rate people are contributing I am going to get seriously behind. Please accept this as an acknowledgement even though I have not mentioned everyone by name. I have read your posts! My thoughts are with all who are going through trials- ageing seems to be a common issue, and caring for partners, parents, something so many confront.
> It is a beautiful spring afternoon here, already the warmth is in the sun. My tomato plants are growing apace!...


Myfanwy, Sam does an excellent job of being host. He has his own style. You will find yours and no one will take offence if you do not respond to every post! We know that you are busy and you have your life too. We dont expect you to hang out at the Tea Party 24/7. Goodness, none of us would get any knitting done! (housework does not count, it gets done on as needed basis, unless we roomba like Sam! LOL)

Do you plant a large garden every year?

Well, I am off to bed early tonight. Today has been the fibro hurt day from hell! Tomorrow has to be better! :thumbup:


----------



## connieconstance

I am interested in the tea party.
How does it work?, is it world wide?.

I have printed out the recipes, they sound very nice

hope you all had fun 
Connie


----------



## Pup lover

darowil said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, its always hard to figure out what to take on vacation. With the weather being so strange all over this year makes it even harder, and I always wonder about how many books to take with me. I usually end up taking 2 or 3 and a magazine or two and figure I can always buy another book if necessary. Ive only been knitting for a year so havent had that issue yet as to what wip to take with.
> 
> 
> 
> Going away is one of the main reasons I got an ereader. Th eother one was to keep my husband happy- he decided he didn't like the sound of me turning pages of the paper books. And now I have 2! ONe by my bed- which cost me the huge sum of $15. But while he's away I go back to paper books. ANd I carry one in my handbag- lighter but very handy when you go out without glasses like I did today (reminds me I should find them) because you can increase the font so can read without glasses. Oh and when having a coffee out the pages don't need to be kept down. So they have many advantages- but they are not books.
Click to expand...

Where and what kind of ereader did you find for $15?!


----------



## margewhaples

Definitely polarizing and divisive in the name of national pride and personal greed. Marlark Marge.


----------



## margewhaples

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I owe people an apology- I started out to do as Sam does and respond to every one who posted, especially the many who have wished Fale a happy birthday- I am tired and feel like going and dozing in my room, but at the rate people are contributing I am going to get seriously behind. Please accept this as an acknowledgement even though I have not mentioned everyone by name. I have read your posts! My thoughts are with all who are going through trials- ageing seems to be a common issue, and caring for partners, parents, something so many confront.
> It is a beautiful spring afternoon here, already the warmth is in the sun. My tomato plants are growing apace!...
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, Sam does an excellent job of being host. He has his own style. You will find yours and no one will take offence if you do not respond to every post! We know that you are busy and you have your life too. We dont expect you to hang out at the Tea Party 24/7. Goodness, none of us would get any knitting done! (housework does not count, it gets done on as needed basis, unless we roomba like Sam! LOL)
> 
> Do you plant a large garden every year?
> 
> Well, I am off to bed early tonight. Today has been the fibro hurt day from hell! Tomorrow has to be better! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Fibro ruled the day with me as well. Woke up with back pain and when I sat up I could not put my right foot down and would not take any wt. Disappeared in the afternoon and returned at nightfall. How does it tell the weather and the time of day?
Marlark Marge. Of note who else with Fibro was suffering today?


----------



## Ms. Tess

knittycritter said:


> Hi Ms Tess, sorry to hear you had a negative experience on the other conversations. I viewed one that was speaking offensively about politics and I got involved. I found myself quickly in an offensive conversation. I quickly seen that this was where I did not need to be. I will not go back to that either. I will stay where it is kind and lots of good friendly conversation. The KP should be about knitting and good things. The Tea Party is a good place to enjoy good friendship and great recipes.
> 
> Happy Knitting!


Knittycritter I love your avatar!! My hubby refers to me as his little orange cat all the time and I burst out laughing when I saw that avatar because I have a cattish habit of getting caught up in my knitting just like that little one! Thanks for the laugh =)


----------



## Marianne818

I wish it was garden planting time here.. would love to be anticipating more homegrown tomatoes!! Myfanwy, Darowil, KateB, I think each of you are doing a fabulous job!! Sam is our special guy, but you three are giving him a well deserved vacation and we all appreciate the sacrifice of time that you are giving. I sincerely do not know how Sam can keep up the way he does, my hat goes off to him and to all that help host such a wonderful tea party! 
I've had a wonderful day, talked with DS and he is done with his heparin (or something that starts with an L) he has to have another scan done on Wednesday, that will determine how the clots are shrinking. He's doing okay, said that he is just always tired, says that he tries to do some work and he just falls asleep. His job is fantastic, they are paying his regular salary and will continue no matter how long he has to be out. 
I'm outta here for the night.. I'm almost done with my square, can't wait to find out how to put it together! C is going to let me borrow her camera to post my picture. Oh and Darowil, If I can get a picture of the rabbits I'll post it.. but usually they are moving high speed when I see them :lol: 
Keeping all in prayers.. lots of hugs to those that need or want them..(always need and want a hug myself ;-) ) sweet dreams or have a wonderful day.. whichever fits :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

preston said:


> i so agree darowil - i love the feel of the pages - the physical act of turning the page - there is just something about it that keeps me buying books instead of an ereader. i also tend to reread books that i have really enjoyed.
> 
> your husband must have sensitive hearing to be bothered by the sound of a page turning - i don't hear it and i'm the one turning the page.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, its always hard to figure out what to take on vacation. With the weather being so strange all over this year makes it even harder, and I always wonder about how many books to take with me. I usually end up taking 2 or 3 and a magazine or two and figure I can always buy another book if necessary. Ive only been knitting for a year so havent had that issue yet as to what wip to take with.
> 
> 
> 
> Going away is one of the main reasons I got an ereader. Th eother one was to keep my husband happy- he decided he didn't like the sound of me turning pages of the paper books. And now I have 2! ONe by my bed- which cost me the huge sum of $15. But while he's away I go back to paper books. ANd I carry one in my handbag- lighter but very handy when you go out without glasses like I did today (reminds me I should find them) because you can increase the font so can read without glasses. Oh and when having a coffee out the pages don't need to be kept down. So they have many advantages- but they are not books.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sam, you are I think the only other person I know that rereads books like I do. My aunt says she has never done that, I said its just like watching a movie for a second time. Some of my books i have read 4 o r 5 times, its like visiting an old friend.


----------



## Ms. Tess

BarbaraSD said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> hickory had nine pups orcagrandma.
> 
> sam
> 
> wow, 9 puppies. That is going to be fun when they start running around.
> 
> 
> 
> haha, and following/chasing Sam's roomba!!!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as they don't pounce on it! And thank you. Just today I was trying to remember what that robot vacuum's name was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL Now THAT is a vision I will carry with me for a while and it will cause me to laugh and giggle hysterically! The antics of puppies and kittens are hilarious although I would think that kittens would be slightly more timid when it comes to Roomba....Puppies however remind me of little boys and would be all over it barking and biting and sliding all over the floor!! One word comes to mind....video....ROFL....just too funny!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Pup lover

What is a parathyroidectomy? Does he has a hyper or hypo thyroid? I have hypothyroidism and fight constantly with trying to keep tsh levels to where I feel good (not what is considered "normal") My Dr. is very good that way thankfully!



Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Friends!
> It has been a while since I have been able to drop in. It is so hectic here in Southern Mississippi. I have two grandchildren in soccer, one in volleyball, and one in football. We are going to two doctors for DH on Tuesday and to preadmit him for his parathyroidectomy on Wednesday. I am going to drive to my daughters house when I am sure he is doing o.k. and spend the night. Hopefully, I will be able to bring him home the morning after the procedure. Never know if we are going to end up major or minor. I am really concerned about him. He is a heart patient and a diabetic. His vision in his left eye has gotten really bad and his feet continure to hurt and go numb (he does have neuropathy). He also continues to stumble .
> 
> InishowenI am so sorry you had such a harrowing experience. I remember when Mom was alive, I made a trip to spend the week and clean and cook for her. I was headed back home aand the car stopped on the interstate. I did not have a cell phone at the time. I pulled over on the side of the road and raised the hood. I then got back in the car and locked the doors and started praying that God would send me a Christian man. A short while later a truck pulled up in front of me and stopped. A big burly man got out and my heart started racing. He told me he was on his way to a meeting and noticed a woman was in trouble. He said he didnt know much about cars but he did have a cell phone. He gave it to me and told me to sit in the cab of his truck so I could hear and he stood by the door. I felt so comfortable that I did (my Mom later told me never to do that again). When I finished my call, he helped me down and told me to lock up and not let anyone in and gave me his card. He was a minister!
> AnitaI so pray for you and Bob. You must get your rest, so let your family help. They would not offer if they didnt want to. Dont rob them of a blessing.
> Dreamweavertake the trip. There may come a time when you cant travel and wish you had. I dont know of two people that need & deserve a break more than you and G
> Sassafrassensed healing thoughts your DHs way as well as comfort and rest for you
> DaralenI love the way your scarf turned out and the color is so very rich. Loved the picture of your niece and so admire her work
> Falehappy birthday sweet man
> Bellestar.my daughter helped me paint our entire house. We had such good mother/daughter time doing this
> SamI pray you have a wonderful trip bringing home lots of good memories and pictures
> Darowillove the bunnies and will follow along. Sis & I have been concentrating on hairbands, scrunchies, and hats for Samaritans purse
> 
> I for got to tell you all my good news. My daughter passed her teachers assistant test. Now lets pray she gets a job in one of schools so my 14 year old grandaughter can move back home and I can get my sewing room back!


----------



## Pup lover

Ms. Tess said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> mstess - it worries me - i hope your "getting your head bitten off" di not happen at the tea party - at least i can't thing it would have been anyone here. we love having you come and join us - always room for one more around our table - the more the merrier.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Tess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to Fale and anyone else celebrating today, I hope you have the most delightful day =) Sorry I haven't been around for the last couple tea parties, after getting my head bitten off I decided to take a break and hide for a little while. I have decided that until all the election stuff for the US is finished I will scarcely go near the regular forum pages and just stick to the nice people who enjoy the tea party every week! I was going to comment on the rabbit name thing, but then got started knitting my square (which is almost finished) so I wouldn't get left behind. This reminds me of a boo boo bunny I made out of a terrycloth washcloth when my kids were little. We never went anywhere without the boo boo bunny. Sam, so sorry to hear that some of your visit won't be possible this year, and even more sorry for your friend that her Chrons is flaring. Very painful and very unpleasant. Glad you are an understanding friend I am sure she appreciates that too.
> We all fight aging to some degree. Some of us more aggressively than others. Whether we get there in immaculate condition or come skidding in sideways tattered and torn, it's all about how we got there, not how we arrived that matters. Each grey hair, wrinkle, stress line all makes us who we are. It's like reading a great book. Nobody else can tell us the story of our lives, we own that story. =) Your story is one to be proud of. Smile all, have a great day and I'll be watching for the "constructions" to make this cute lil bunny. Thanks for having a KAL just for the tea party. It came at a time where I needed a break from my other stuff and something to make just because that could be done in one day. You all amaze me and make me so proud that I am welcomed with open arms here. Hugsssssssss to all my friends here and all the new ones that will come along too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely not Sam. I cannot imagine some of the stuff that happens outside the tea party but on the regular forum happening in here. I didn't think it would happen outside of here either, but it did and as a result there are lots of people that left KP and won't be back. Very sad. I love the tea party as there is such a warmth and lovely friendship here. Makes me feel so nice when I am here =) Its KP's "warm and fuzzy" for sure! I was debating on making one of those bunnies in eyelash yarn, but wanted to see how they are "constructed" before I venture into the furry world. I love the look of that torte and when I get a little more mobile I will definitely try one of those. I am sure hubby won't have any complaints. =)
Click to expand...

Im very glad that I stuck around KP long enough to find the tea party no one ever took my head off or anything however there are quite a few negative and unpleasant folks in the main forums. I tend to avoid most of the discussions about things that are not knitting related. I got rid of my ex because he was abusive and negative dont want it back in my life. Everyone here at the tp is wonderfully warm, positive and welcoming and I am very grateful that you all are willing to accept new friends! Marianne I can always use and need a hug also, {hugs} to you!


----------



## Pup lover

Myfawny you owe no apology - all of you ladies are doing a wonderful job! Sam is a superhero when it comes to hosting (must be all that puppy breath) dont know where he finds the time or how he keeps everyone straight to comment back. We are/will be quite pleased to have you ladies hostess during his vacation.



myfanwy said:


> I owe people an apology- I started out to do as Sam does and respond to every one who posted, especially the many who have wished Fale a happy birthday- I am tired and feel like going and dozing in my room, but at the rate people are contributing I am going to get seriously behind. Please accept this as an acknowledgement even though I have not mentioned everyone by name. I have read your posts! My thoughts are with all who are going through trials- ageing seems to be a common issue, and caring for partners, parents, something so many confront.
> It is a beautiful spring afternoon here, already the warmth is in the sun. My tomato plants are growing apace!...


----------



## purl2diva

I also like to reread favorite books. That is why it is so hard for me to give them away. I have an e reader which I like very much especially when traveling. But I still love real books and I especially like to be able to share with my friends. I love to browse in bookstores and lament the passing of the independent ones. I've always thought the ideal job would be to own a combined book and yarn shop. Wow!

There are also certain movies that I can watch again and again. I especially like the old black and white ones from the 30s and 40 s.

WI Joy


----------



## mjs

purl2diva said:


> I also like to reread favorite books. That is why it is so hard for me to give them away. I have an e reader which I like very much especially when traveling. But I still love real books and I especially like to be able to share with my friends. I love to browse in bookstores and lament the passing of the independent ones. I've always thought the ideal job would be to own a combined book and yarn shop. Wow!
> 
> There are also certain movies that I can watch again and again. I especially like the old black and white ones from the 30s and 40 s.
> 
> WI Joy


To the shop I would add chocolate and an animal boarding place.


----------



## Althea

Good grief! page 22 already and its only 12.45 a.m. Sunday (in Adelaide). You hostesses must be doing something right: everyone's talking up a storm. Guess Darowil will be back from church shortly to contribute more - I've spent the last couple of hours catching up with everyone's comings and goings: time to stop for a sandwich and coffee and get out in the garden, though it's been sprinkling with rain earlier: hope it's gone away now. Plan to make a caramelised onion quiche tonight. If it turns out okay I'll post the recipe tomorrow. Wishing all TPers a happy & healthy weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2

connieconstance said:


> I am interested in the tea party.
> How does it work?, is it world wide?.
> 
> I have printed out the recipes, they sound very nice
> 
> hope you all had fun
> Connie


that seems to be exactly it! we are a world wide community, brought together originally by Fireball Dave in London- who loves to design egg cosies and other little pieces, and is a bit of an expert on World War ll rationing in Britain. Sam, who is also known as Preston- largely because of a glitch in the KP program- took over when Dave needed out- we have many viewers who don't necessarily contribute, over 5000 now have 'hit' on this TP for instance, and this is early days for us- we are inclined to talk all week!
We do have a rule- or two- no religion, no politics and avoid controversy, but beyond that just whatever you wish to raise, or comment on.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful spring afternoon here, already the warmth is in the sun. My tomato plants are growing apace!...
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, Sam does an excellent job of being host. He has his own style. You will find yours and no one will take offence if you do not respond to every post! We know that you are busy and you have your life too. We dont expect you to hang out at the Tea Party 24/7. Goodness, none of us would get any knitting done! (housework does not count, it gets done on as needed basis, unless we roomba like Sam! LOL)
> 
> Do you plant a large garden every year?
> 
> Well, I am off to bed early tonight. Today has been the fibro hurt day from hell! Tomorrow has to be better! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

It is ruled by how big a pot I have available- I have been slow to get into composting- because of having the dogs- the potting mix is being re-cycled, tomatoes are a must- it is a bit hot here for peas- unless you get them started in the winter- have done potatoes in plastic bags- I want to get some capsicums started, and must get onto the lettuce- I like the sort you cut individual leaves from- then I always have herbs coming away. If today is any thing to judge by we may be in for a hot summer- I don't water at night because it encourages slugs and snails- but in the early morning- another reason for my early rising!


----------



## KatyNora

Good evening, one and all (or whatever time is appropriate  ). I've just finished catching up with the day's postings. I've been pretty non-productive today as far as knitting is concerned, but had a lovely afternoon at the birthday party of an adorable young lady. She's my DD's god-daughter, so does that make her my grand god-daughter? She's 4 now and is quite the champion of pink and bling! One of the grandmas even found a pink soccer ball for her. How cute is that?

I have to say that I'm a re-reader too, for some books. I have, however, started trying to make myself pass on the ones I'm not so likely to re-read. There are more books right now than I have shelf space for, so I really do need to let go of a few once in a while. And like others here, I've also recently acquired a Nook. I'm in the process of loading in some of the standards - Dickens, Austen, Mark Twain, etc. - so I can free up a bit of shelf footage. I have found that it's nice for reading in bed or while knitting, but the printed book is still a must for curling up in my big chair with a cup of tea. Come to think of it, a cup of tea and a book sounds pretty good about now. Guess I'll see you all tomorrow.


----------



## darowil

Good afternoon everyone. I haven't looked at any of the posts since I went to bed last night on page 13 and now page 22. I have come straight here to post the final section of the buuny. It was delayed a little first by me stopping off on my way home from churcha nd getting some Greek food for lunch. They had part of a road closed and being a stickybeak I went to see why- it didn't look like roadworks, they don't usually put up a large tent in the middle of the road. IThere was a small Greek festival on so I got some lunch- and picked up some delicious Greek sweets- not quite what the doctor ordered for my weight.
And then came home finished off my writing for this , turned around and knocked my glass of wine over. And can't even blame the wine- I had only had about 2 sips! Cleaned that up and now here I am.
I will post the instructions and then the photos, so anyone watching now be patient as the photos arrive.

Well I almost forgot to put the instructions in- that would have been helpful.


Well now for the hardest part of the bunny- giving him a head.
1.	Using the tail from the cast on thread the tail down one side of the square to the middle. Photo 1 shows it with a few loops to show where-abouts to thread it. Put a couple of small anchoring stitches.
2.	The needle in photo 1 is pointing in the direction for the next step. Using the same yarn make the triangle shape as seen in photo2 (note that I have done this with a contrast colour so it can be seen). (For sewers this is a gathering stitch) Move straight across the middle on the inside of the bunny, then up on a 45 degree angle to the middle of the cast on edge, then down from here at the same 45degree angle to the point where began the triangle, (dont sew this part into place anywhere). Dont make the stitches too big or it doesnt pull in well and try to avoid going through to the front. (you may need to start on step 3 as you do this depending on the length of your tail- but that is fine.
3.	Now comes from the WOW moment. Pull on the thread firmly and voila you can see his head forming. Photo 3 shows the head and ears after gathering on this thread, prestuffing.
4.	Stuff the head with whatever stuffing you have to hand. Using the thread put small stitches in to join the cast on edge to the section where you have the gathering thread and use small stitches to pull the bottom of the ears in and then fill in the gaps. Photo 4 shows how easy the gaps are to see, simply use any stitch to pull them together.
5.	If you haven't already pulled the bottom stitches (from the last knitted row) tight do so now. Then using the bottom thread stitch about half way up the back, stuff the body and finish sewing up the back.
6.	If desired add a ribbon round the neck- helps hide any defects! Embroider on a nose and two eyes and there is the finished bunny. Whoops, mearly forgot he needs a tail. I used a pom-pom from Pom-Pom yarn. I cut of one close to the yarn part and discarded it and then used the two yarn parts to sew the pom-pom between them on as a tail. You could do it with only one of the yarn parts - and then it would actually be like a rabbit tail, but as I dont know what age kids it will go to I figured double attachment was the better option. But other options are to make a small pom-pom or using a fluffy yarn wind it around two fingers about 10 times, tie it off through the middle and attach to the bunny.


To finish off the two thread I do a couple of stitches to hold it and then put the needle right through the rabbit, squash it and cut the thread near the bunny. When you let go of the bunny the thread disappears inside and should stay there.


----------



## pammie1234

connie, welcome to the tea party! There is nothing you need to do; everyone is welcome here. We are a friendly group that love and respect each other. We share recipes, patterns, projects, our troubles, our concerns, and our successes. Please come often.

myfanwy, you do not need to apologize at all. I loved what you said and I feel it is true. I don't always respond, but that doesn't mean I don't care or not thinking of my friends on TP. We just appreciate everything you do.

Still raining and I'm doing DD's laundry. She has a ton! Wish she had asked me to do this earlier! I may be checking in a lot tonight!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

I agree with the readers who re-read their favorite books. I've read Louisa Mae Alcott's "Little Women" at least 4 times, just to name one that we all might recognize. 

As for films, ah, there's a subject for favorites ! I have seen "Ben Hur" at least 35 times (7X in theatres), wore out 2 video tapes of it & now own a CD. Another film, "A Gathering of Eagles" is still an enormous favorite after all these years as well.Part of that, IMHO, is the all-star cast along with a great story line, good screen writing, & fantastic film-editing.

Oddly enough, at least 25 years ago, our two sons(then 8 & 10) became huge fans of an old B/W film "Topper Returns", done sometime in the 1930s.....not sure if the title character was played by Leo G. Carroll. We had to tape it when it was featured on the TV again so they could watch it again....and again, and again !! I still have the tape, which is probably still viewable, tho the quality surely is not up to today's standards. But I, too enjoyed watching it with them many times, & would enjoy it again now, I'm sure.


----------



## darowil

after that long post of mine I will go back to page 13 and start reading. Myfnawy I think I saw you apologising for not answering everyone- there are three hostesses and many others willing to fill in. You don't need to feel you must acknowledge everyone personally. I did yesterday because I was around all day, today I'm half way through the day and just made it so I will be more selective- but I will keep notes and comment if others haven't or I have something specfic to say. So don't feel guilty. Fales birthday was inportant, and we all have lives which interfere at times/ The TP isn't the only thing in our lives even if we wish it was. And if it was the only thing in our lives what would we have to talk about? I've been helped this weekend by being alone.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> Darowil, you can explain a troop of kangaroos!


no idea why it is a troop- maybe they look like soldiers standing in line when they are in a group? Some of the roos are the height of a tall man afterall. And others are small and cute. There is a big variation in the size of the different types of roos.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link 5mmdpns - I will add it to my knitting links so I can post it. Ages ago i printed it off, but I need to be able to post it for people.
> As you see I didn't off the computer quick enough!
> 
> 
> 
> The little chart is one that I just copied from a UK site but had to do it manually as their chart would not copy and paste. Another good sourse for yarn comparisons can be found on wikipedia, you just have to scroll down the page a bit to see these charts.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yarn_weight
> 
> These are all good handy things to have for when you are teaching your sock workshops in the new year. For those who are not aware of what you will be doing, please fill us in!
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm thinking about it- its in the back of my mind all the time as I it is something I have never done before. Ideas there- now that have got the bunny out the way time to think of something a little more complex and start getting it out of my head and onto paper (well the computer). Maybe wait till after next weeks TP.
As 5mmdpns is doing a workshop on knitting cuff down socks currently I will be doing a toe-up one in January. It will be in two parts as I will be doing them on magic loop (but only one sock at a time- tried two at once and didn't like it ). So in early January I will doing a hat on magic loop and then mid to late January the socks. The reason for starting with the hat is that I figure learning to do magic loop on a ribbed section (or even ss for a rolled brim) is much easier than trying to learn that as well as how to do a toe with the totally different caston needed as well as increasing right from the start. Therefore a prerequisite for the toe-up socks is being to use the magic loop. 
He is the link to all the different workshops running or to run on KP http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html This is being organised by Shirley (designer1234 who has popped in for a cuppa this weekend). While it can be helpful to start when the workshop starts the idea is that people can start when they want once it is going- and work at their own speed. So any one who wants to learn to knit socks before Christmas now is your chance with 5mmdpns cuffdown. And then you can join me after Christmas to go toe-up.

Just seen a posting of 5mmdpns giving a link which I assume is the same one (although I didn't actually check out hers).


----------



## Bulldog

Just checking in sweet friends before I turn in
You ladies are doing a terrific job. No need to respond every time. You will ever get anything done. It will become a chore instead of a pleasure. I do not respond to every post. It doesnt mean that I care less for the individual nor does it mean that I dont take their situations to heart. Sometimes I am so busy, it is all I can do to read TP and post what I do.
Miss TessI am so sorry you had a bad experience in the main forum. I dont read all the postings as I have seen some unkind comments and that is not for me. I read what is interesting to me and look at the pictures posted.
Barbara, I have tried enlarging font and for some reason on my laptop it keeps shrinking until I cant watch what I am typing. I have to cut and paste from word or else I lose everything I try to type. DH made a living in IT and doesnt have time to look at it right now.
DaraleneDH surprised me with my own laptop after my foot surgery. I had to be in bed for eight weeks and couldnt get to his. He loves that I dont use his now. Even bought me a printer.
2 CatsnNJwonderful wedding photos. Meat to tell you earlier.
Marianneso glad Ben is better. Lovinox is the name of the injections to the abdomen and they are so painful. Ben will have to go once a month to have his blood monitored since the clot and bloof thinners. Sometimes more often if it is too thick or thin. Dont be alarmed if this happens as the blood thinner never keeps it at a routine level. Small price to pay.
Southern Girlso glad Dad is settling in. You are doing such a good job of caring for your parents. We will all continue to follow in our prayers when Mom comes home.
Gotta turn in. It is almost midnight and got to get up by six a.m. to turn crockpots on for the potluck lunch at church tomorrow.
I love you all so much. It is such a joy to me to check in here and feel the love that is shared in this group. I forget stresses and feel like I am surrounded by angels.


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver: I would hope that you supplement with lots of fruit and vegs. These are important in view of your immune system.
> Marlark marge.
> 
> 
> 
> and yogurt especially after taking antibiotics gets you back on track. This is my great-grandmothers advise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks..... we eat lots of veggies.... and I love fruits. DH will only eat berries. I would eat more, but they do hinder the carb counting the dietician has ordered for him. I do try to eat a yogurt for breakfast every other day. I do go in spurts though, as I tire of it easily.
> 
> There were a couple of things I learned from the dietician that surprised me. Coffee and tea are now allowed in the liquid counting consumption and there is no diet found to be advantageous to either the fungal infection I have or for gout. I had thought she would lay down the law for DH and the gout but not the case. His is very atypical anyhow... He has occasional acid build-up and feels it in his shoulders, not feet. I have only had to rush him to hospital once... He can usually tell when a flare-up is coming and take some additional meds.
Click to expand...

Hadn't caught up on coffee and tea being counted as part of the fluid intake (although in hosptials it always included, but then qwe are balancing it with the output). Sure make it much easier. But then if half your coffee is milk does it still count? or does milk count? or... sureI could think of more if I tried hard enough.


----------



## darowil

BarbaraSD said:


> The only one I use at the top is the escape key. Don't you wish we had one of those (escape) keys in our knitting?


Or the undo last action would be easier than frogging- especially picking the stitchs up after.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> Because an accidental touch of any of those keys can produce some disasterous results, you have to use the Fn key at the same time. This is certainly a great safety feature and well appreciated (by me anyways).


Wish I had that for my eject disk button- it is right above the delete button which I use often and so I keep hitting eject instead- a real pest when I am playing CDs on the computer.


----------



## preston

and we are so lucky that you decided to join us for tea and good conversation knittycritter- we look forward to your next visit.

sam



knittycritter said:


> Hi Ms Tess, sorry to hear you had a negative experience on the other conversations. I viewed one that was speaking offensively about politics and I got involved. I found myself quickly in an offensive conversation. I quickly seen that this was where I did not need to be. I will not go back to that either. I will stay where it is kind and lots of good friendly conversation. The KP should be about knitting and good things. The Tea Party is a good place to enjoy good friendship and great recipes.
> 
> Happy Knitting!


----------



## preston

between the cats and the puppies roomba doesn't stand a chance.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> hickory had nine pups orcagrandma.
> 
> sam
> 
> wow, 9 puppies. That is going to be fun when they start running around.
> 
> 
> 
> haha, and following/chasing Sam's roomba!!!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

hadn't thought of that barbara - guess i will just put up with the carpet until they are gone - i do intend to have hardwood floors eventually.

sam



BarbaraSD said:


> I don't know, Sam. Stains on hardwood floors would be harder to remove. One can always replace the carpet if it gets too bad, but expensive and difficult to replace/refinish hardwood floors. I live with my niece and she has hardwood floors throughout her kitchen, dining room and living room. Twice she's had to have the floors refinished because of her refrigerator leaking and pulling up the wood floor. Had to have all the floors redone so the floor color would match. Thankfully, her home insurance paid for it but it was still a huge mess.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> barbara - i hope it is still warm enough so they can spend part of the day outside - don't know what i will do with them in the house - i see shampooing carpets again after they are gone. it gets to the point where i just don't worry about it - what gets on the carpet will eventually get shampooed out. how is when i wish i had the hardwood floors down.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> hickory had nine pups orcagrandma.
> 
> sam
> 
> wow, 9 puppies. That is going to be fun when they start running around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

preston said:


> i so agree darowil - i love the feel of the pages - the physical act of turning the page - there is just something about it that keeps me buying books instead of an ereader. i also tend to reread books that i have really enjoyed.
> 
> your husband must have sensitive hearing to be bothered by the sound of a page turning - i don't hear it and i'm the one turning the page.
> 
> sam


Believe it or not he wears hearing aids! But he has trouble sleeping and expects to sleep as soon as he turns off the light. And if he doesn't he becomes sensitive to anything that might be keeping him awake. So he doesn't like light either. The cheap ereader I got the other day is a backlit one which means I don't need a light either- but it is not touch screen so I am waiting for him to complain about the slight sound the button makes when I push it. I point out that we have a spare room, but he doesn't like that idea.


----------



## preston

connie - you just drop by - post what you want to say - read what the rest of have had to say - share any recipes you would like - if you read enough of the tea party you will see we talk a lot about our lives and our families and our ups and downs. we are always offering prayers and energy to those of us who need it.

just stop by - we would love to share a cup of tea with you anytime.

sam



connieconstance said:


> I am interested in the tea party.
> How does it work?, is it world wide?.
> 
> I have printed out the recipes, they sound very nice
> 
> hope you all had fun
> Connie


----------



## darowil

Ms Tess. Good to see you back- Hopefully everone will behave for the next few weeks- Sam has a wonderful way of telling people to pull their heads in if they are going a bit far- and he won't around for a while soon.
I actually have one square knitted in a fluffy yarn but it hasn't yet become a bunny. When it becomes a bunny I will post it so you can see what they are like.


----------



## preston

sending you bushels of hugs marianne

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I wish it was garden planting time here.. would love to be anticipating more homegrown tomatoes!! Myfanwy, Darowil, KateB, I think each of you are doing a fabulous job!! Sam is our special guy, but you three are giving him a well deserved vacation and we all appreciate the sacrifice of time that you are giving. I sincerely do not know how Sam can keep up the way he does, my hat goes off to him and to all that help host such a wonderful tea party!
> I've had a wonderful day, talked with DS and he is done with his heparin (or something that starts with an L) he has to have another scan done on Wednesday, that will determine how the clots are shrinking. He's doing okay, said that he is just always tired, says that he tries to do some work and he just falls asleep. His job is fantastic, they are paying his regular salary and will continue no matter how long he has to be out.
> I'm outta here for the night.. I'm almost done with my square, can't wait to find out how to put it together! C is going to let me borrow her camera to post my picture. Oh and Darowil, If I can get a picture of the rabbits I'll post it.. but usually they are moving high speed when I see them :lol:
> Keeping all in prayers.. lots of hugs to those that need or want them..(always need and want a hug myself ;-) ) sweet dreams or have a wonderful day.. whichever fits :thumbup:


----------



## preston

i do that alot with my ludlum and leclare' books - love them so much and they never get old.

sam



Pup lover said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i so agree darowil - i love the feel of the pages - the physical act of turning the page - there is just something about it that keeps me buying books instead of an ereader. i also tend to reread books that i have really enjoyed.
> 
> your husband must have sensitive hearing to be bothered by the sound of a page turning - i don't hear it and i'm the one turning the page.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, its always hard to figure out what to take on vacation. With the weather being so strange all over this year makes it even harder, and I always wonder about how many books to take with me. I usually end up taking 2 or 3 and a magazine or two and figure I can always buy another book if necessary. Ive only been knitting for a year so havent had that issue yet as to what wip to take with.
> 
> 
> 
> Going away is one of the main reasons I got an ereader. Th eother one was to keep my husband happy- he decided he didn't like the sound of me turning pages of the paper books. And now I have 2! ONe by my bed- which cost me the huge sum of $15. But while he's away I go back to paper books. ANd I carry one in my handbag- lighter but very handy when you go out without glasses like I did today (reminds me I should find them) because you can increase the font so can read without glasses. Oh and when having a coffee out the pages don't need to be kept down. So they have many advantages- but they are not books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam, you are I think the only other person I know that rereads books like I do. My aunt says she has never done that, I said its just like watching a movie for a second time. Some of my books i have read 4 o r 5 times, its like visiting an old friend.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

ms tess - survivor kitty refuses to budge - so roomba just bounces itself around her and goes on his way - hickory will just lay there also - puff kitty will only take so much and then she will swipe at it then jump up on the counter and go pout - hugs kitty doesn't give roomba a moments rest - she is constantly harrassing it - swiping at it - jumping at it - she certainly isn't afraid of it. so it will be interesting to see what the pups think of it.

sam



Ms. Tess said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> hickory had nine pups orcagrandma.
> 
> sam
> 
> wow, 9 puppies. That is going to be fun when they start running around.
> 
> 
> 
> haha, and following/chasing Sam's roomba!!!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as they don't pounce on it! And thank you. Just today I was trying to remember what that robot vacuum's name was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL Now THAT is a vision I will carry with me for a while and it will cause me to laugh and giggle hysterically! The antics of puppies and kittens are hilarious although I would think that kittens would be slightly more timid when it comes to Roomba....Puppies however remind me of little boys and would be all over it barking and biting and sliding all over the floor!! One word comes to mind....video....ROFL....just too funny!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

I'm a book re-reader, too. Of course, as a teacher I re-read tons of children's books. Never got tired of them either! But I also re-read adult books. I enjoy reading, but between KP and knitting, I haven't done a lot lately. I need to learn to balance my time, or as teachers say, use my time wisely!


----------



## preston

sending you bushels of hugs also pup lover.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Ms. Tess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> mstess - it worries me - i hope your "getting your head bitten off" di not happen at the tea party - at least i can't thing it would have been anyone here. we love having you come and join us - always room for one more around our table - the more the merrier.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Tess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to Fale and anyone else celebrating today, I hope you have the most delightful day =) Sorry I haven't been around for the last couple tea parties, after getting my head bitten off I decided to take a break and hide for a little while. I have decided that until all the election stuff for the US is finished I will scarcely go near the regular forum pages and just stick to the nice people who enjoy the tea party every week! I was going to comment on the rabbit name thing, but then got started knitting my square (which is almost finished) so I wouldn't get left behind. This reminds me of a boo boo bunny I made out of a terrycloth washcloth when my kids were little. We never went anywhere without the boo boo bunny. Sam, so sorry to hear that some of your visit won't be possible this year, and even more sorry for your friend that her Chrons is flaring. Very painful and very unpleasant. Glad you are an understanding friend I am sure she appreciates that too.
> We all fight aging to some degree. Some of us more aggressively than others. Whether we get there in immaculate condition or come skidding in sideways tattered and torn, it's all about how we got there, not how we arrived that matters. Each grey hair, wrinkle, stress line all makes us who we are. It's like reading a great book. Nobody else can tell us the story of our lives, we own that story. =) Your story is one to be proud of. Smile all, have a great day and I'll be watching for the "constructions" to make this cute lil bunny. Thanks for having a KAL just for the tea party. It came at a time where I needed a break from my other stuff and something to make just because that could be done in one day. You all amaze me and make me so proud that I am welcomed with open arms here. Hugsssssssss to all my friends here and all the new ones that will come along too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely not Sam. I cannot imagine some of the stuff that happens outside the tea party but on the regular forum happening in here. I didn't think it would happen outside of here either, but it did and as a result there are lots of people that left KP and won't be back. Very sad. I love the tea party as there is such a warmth and lovely friendship here. Makes me feel so nice when I am here =) Its KP's "warm and fuzzy" for sure! I was debating on making one of those bunnies in eyelash yarn, but wanted to see how they are "constructed" before I venture into the furry world. I love the look of that torte and when I get a little more mobile I will definitely try one of those. I am sure hubby won't have any complaints. =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im very glad that I stuck around KP long enough to find the tea party no one ever took my head off or anything however there are quite a few negative and unpleasant folks in the main forums. I tend to avoid most of the discussions about things that are not knitting related. I got rid of my ex because he was abusive and negative dont want it back in my life. Everyone here at the tp is wonderfully warm, positive and welcoming and I am very grateful that you all are willing to accept new friends! Marianne I can always use and need a hug also, {hugs} to you!
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

joy - my grandchildren wonder how grandpa can sit and watch something in black and white - too funny.

sam



purl2diva said:


> I also like to reread favorite books. That is why it is so hard for me to give them away. I have an e reader which I like very much especially when traveling. But I still love real books and I especially like to be able to share with my friends. I love to browse in bookstores and lament the passing of the independent ones. I've always thought the ideal job would be to own a combined book and yarn shop. Wow!
> 
> There are also certain movies that I can watch again and again. I especially like the old black and white ones from the 30s and 40 s.
> 
> WI Joy


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Just realised it was my first 'joining KP' Day yesterday and I missed it! A whole year on KP - what did I do with my time before........certainly know where I spend a lot of it now! :lol:


Mines easy to remember- it was my birthday so now idea what I was doing 2 birthdays ago that I spent enough time deciding to join KP. Aad yes- what did I do? Actually I just realsied it was only about a month or after I finished my masters- maybe that is what I did with my time before KP. And 6 months after my sisters died which also freed me up a lot.

I might go out for another walk- I've just realsied I have a Mars Bar wrapper in my hand bag that can be exchanged for another one- but today is the last day! Can't miss out on a free Mars Bar. And the Mars Bar was given to me in a swap- so 2 free Mars Bars.


----------



## preston

hear - hear!!

sam



mjs said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also like to reread favorite books. That is why it is so hard for me to give them away. I have an e reader which I like very much especially when traveling. But I still love real books and I especially like to be able to share with my friends. I love to browse in bookstores and lament the passing of the independent ones. I've always thought the ideal job would be to own a combined book and yarn shop. Wow!
> 
> There are also certain movies that I can watch again and again. I especially like the old black and white ones from the 30s and 40 s.
> 
> WI Joy
> 
> 
> 
> To the shop I would add chocolate and an animal boarding place.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Anita H said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love my Kobo ereader and it was given to me by my son and his gf for my last birthday. I do love to read and the books were becoming more difficult to hold as I was having a lot of problems with strength in my hand, thumb, and fingers. I am able to carry it with me where ever I want when I want to. It is nice and light and fits nicely into my purse.
> 
> 
> 
> My main one is a Kobo as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just curious, does the Kobo read outloud to you? I want to get an ebook so I can knit and listen to a book. I haven't checked them out much but am hoping that will be my B-day and Christmas present to myself.
Click to expand...

Mine doesn't. I know some do, but make sure you listen to them. I have heard that they are computer voices unlike audiobooks which are human voices. But you can download audiobooks onto some, or onto other portable devices. I borrow audiobooks from the from the library for the complicated knitting and play them on the CD player. (actually I think I can borrow audiobooks and download them straight onto the computer.)But I am one of those who can read while I knit so I mainly use paper books for this. By my computer I have a varity of knitting projects, and a book on a bookstand. Move between the book and computer. As well as a CD player and a radio.Now what i would like would to be able to use the computer without using my hands- so I could keep knitting all the time I am on KP instead of having to keep putting it down!


----------



## darowil

daralene said:


> Just dropping by to say hello and already 20 pages. I won't get to use the computer till late tomorrow. DH stepped away for a minute, Well he's back. Bye for now. Hugs


Pesty creatures aren't they thinking they should be able to use something that is shared between you? Or is my case while we were away thinking he should be able to use his own computer to do his work when I wanted to be on the TP- what are they thinking? (I've a feeling yours is actually a similar situation isn't it?)


----------



## darowil

daralene said:


> Just dropping by to say hello and already 20 pages. I won't get to use the computer till late tomorrow. DH stepped away for a minute, Well he's back. Bye for now. Hugs


Pesty creatures aren't they thinking they should be able to use something that is shared between you? Or is my case while we were away thinking he should be able to use his own computer to do his work when I wanted to be on the TP- what are they thinking? (I've a feeling yours is actually a similar situation isn't it?)


----------



## Dreamweaver

Two Cats.... the wedding pictures are wonderful.... so glad that the boys will be somewhat near each other in NC. I know you will miss them, but NC is such a pretty place to visit. I have a SIL and nephews in Charlotte.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, its always hard to figure out what to take on vacation. With the weather being so strange all over this year makes it even harder, and I always wonder about how many books to take with me. I usually end up taking 2 or 3 and a magazine or two and figure I can always buy another book if necessary. Ive only been knitting for a year so havent had that issue yet as to what wip to take with.
> 
> 
> 
> Going away is one of the main reasons I got an ereader. Th eother one was to keep my husband happy- he decided he didn't like the sound of me turning pages of the paper books. And now I have 2! ONe by my bed- which cost me the huge sum of $15. But while he's away I go back to paper books. ANd I carry one in my handbag- lighter but very handy when you go out without glasses like I did today (reminds me I should find them) because you can increase the font so can read without glasses. Oh and when having a coffee out the pages don't need to be kept down. So they have many advantages- but they are not books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where and what kind of ereader did you find for $15?!
Click to expand...

its called Smash and I got it from Officeworks. It was orginally more, but it is one of the backlit ones so no good for long term battery life and it seems limited to what I can get on it. It was marked down to $37 when I was buying my Kobo. Then thought I might see if they still had them so went back a few weeks later and the only one left was the display model so he sold it to me for $15- and then for $5 more I extended the warranty to 3 years from one. As it is only for in bed I figured that It didn't matter toomuch what it was like. Means I'm reading older books- Coral Island currently. Many of these I never read so now is the chance.
That was a bargain- and it is quicker at 'turning' the page than my touch Kobo and doesn't need a light at night. But hard to read in the morning if I want to read in bed because of the backlight.


----------



## preston

now that is what i call multitasking.

sam



darowil said:


> Anita H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love my Kobo ereader and it was given to me by my son and his gf for my last birthday. I do love to read and the books were becoming more difficult to hold as I was having a lot of problems with strength in my hand, thumb, and fingers. I am able to carry it with me where ever I want when I want to. It is nice and light and fits nicely into my purse.
> 
> 
> 
> My main one is a Kobo as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just curious, does the Kobo read outloud to you? I want to get an ebook so I can knit and listen to a book. I haven't checked them out much but am hoping that will be my B-day and Christmas present to myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine doesn't. I know some do, but make sure you listen to them. I have heard that they are computer voices unlike audiobooks which are human voices. But you can download audiobooks onto some, or onto other portable devices. I borrow audiobooks from the from the library for the complicated knitting and play them on the CD player. (actually I think I can borrow audiobooks and download them straight onto the computer.)But I am one of those who can read while I knit so I mainly use paper books for this. By my computer I have a varity of knitting projects, and a book on a bookstand. Move between the book and computer. As well as a CD player and a radio.Now what i would like would to be able to use the computer without using my hands- so I could keep knitting all the time I am on KP instead of having to keep putting it down!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sam, I am laughing just thinking about the cats and the Roomba.... that must be a sight. 

We will be going through homecoming in a week or two. The drill team girls must go regardless of dates or not to show school spirit. We've already had 3 dresses brought home and returned. The kids do wear us out. 

Had to laugh at DD. She posted on Facebook a picture of Livey's knee pads from volleyball.... not quite 2 weeks old and there is already a hole through the padding. All the activities and expenses make getting them through school a real challenge these days. 

I so agree with you on the homework.... There really is too much. GD's school also strongly suggests that each student have their own laptop and now we are seraching for a graphing computer that is less than $150.00. GD is in so many AP classes, she will have to go to summer school or on the computer to take Health and one other required class. In my day and even the DD's, you got your requirements in.... period. THEN you could take the accelerated classes. I think it odd that she can get college credits and NOT graduate from HS for lack of these classes. 

I also re-read favorite books... Mom has never disposed of a book.... that is why it took me several days to unpack and set up her library. DH has a reader and it is nice that he can read in the dark... but his is not one of the popular ones so I don't know how successful he is at being able to download books he wants.


----------



## darowil

purl2diva said:


> I also like to reread favorite books. That is why it is so hard for me to give them away. I have an e reader which I like very much especially when traveling. But I still love real books and I especially like to be able to share with my friends. I love to browse in bookstores and lament the passing of the independent ones. I've always thought the ideal job would be to own a combined book and yarn shop. Wow!
> 
> There are also certain movies that I can watch again and again. I especially like the old black and white ones from the 30s and 40 s.
> 
> What a shame we live so far away- I would love to run a yarn shop and my husband loves books! But then again, if we had a book and yarn store we would quickly go broke- we would keep buying our own stock instead of selling it!
> WI Joy


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pammie.... The rain is wonderful, but not so much for DD and moving day.... I remember when mine moved and had hired a truck to do the furniture.... all new. Well, there was rain and a leak in the truck and it ruined some of her furniture.... We had to have a specialist out to fix the cherry bedroom pieces. The couches did dry out without staining, but it was touch and go for awhile. I think the rain is supposed to be gone my noon tomorrow. Sorry that the apartment was not as she expected or in top shape. Usually, they are inspected before a new tenant, the old tenant being charged for any damage etc. You are wise to stay out of it. It is a learning experience.


----------



## darowil

Well made it to the end. Think I actually commented on all I wanted to or else others already had so I don't need to say any more. Be back in about an hour or so.
BTW Sam I have got some knitting done while on the TP this afternoon, but no reading- but it is ready for me when I'm find a gap in the TP. If I don't go and do the puzzles instead. But the puzzles are good for us- they keep our brain active and surely help prevent Alzheimer's.
Now to go and get my Mars Bar- might have a coffee while I am out- especially as it now a part of my daily fluid intake. Might help get me up near where I should be. Do you think the half glass of wine that didn't end up on the desk counts?

See you all later.


----------



## Strawberry4u

myfanwy said:


> We may be beginning the Tea Party a little late this week, because for both me and Darowil, in particular, who lives in Adelaide, Australia and who is helping us with hosting, it is the early morning, about 6-30am for Darowil, 9am for me. Kate B in Largs, Scotland who is also helping us with the tea kettle, is in the same time zone as Dave in London, so for her it is rather late in the evening! About ten, ten- thirty pm. Also we are having to learn how to post the link.
> Sam will be taking a well- earned break, in Seattle, and Hickory and her pups will be missing him, but the puppies are still small enough to be contained.
> Wishing you lots of lovely autumn/fall days for your trip Sam. It sounds as though you will meet up with a lot of old friends, and maybe even a few from the TP.
> 
> Darowil, Kate B, and I will be boiling the kettle, and preparing the treats, for three weeks, [Sam had mis-calculated the days he will be away] tea or coffee, or whatever you prefer, and in time honoured Tea Party manner we will start with a recipe or few, as all keen knitters need to eat!
> 
> In former years I cooked vegetarian meals at the request of both my daughters, and I am going to start with a few favourites for entertaining - they are suitable for, or can easily be adjusted for those of us who are gluten-intolerant.
> I have a second theme of oranges and lemons, because they are a fruit more likely to be available in both hemispheres. The receipts are suitable for when you have company/visitors.
> 
> Thank you for the wonderful recipes.
> 
> That is wonderful that Sam decided to go on his trip to Seattle. Yes, he needed a break and he always has such a nice time.
> Again Thank You for sharing all the recipes. Take care and to all the other TPers. I'm going back to bed and trying once again to get some sleep.


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> I owe people an apology- I started out to do as Sam does and respond to every one who posted, especially the many who have wished Fale a happy birthday- I am tired and feel like going and dozing in my room, but at the rate people are contributing I am going to get seriously behind. Please accept this as an acknowledgement even though I have not mentioned everyone by name. I have read your posts! My thoughts are with all who are going through trials- ageing seems to be a common issue, and caring for partners, parents, something so many confront.
> It is a beautiful spring afternoon here, already the warmth is in the sun. My tomato plants are growing apace!...


You're doing fine! :thumbup: Remember there are three of us doing this together (four right now because Sam's not away yet) However, it does make me really appreciate the time and effort that Sam must put into this forum as it's taking THREE of us to keep up! :lol:


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I owe people an apology- I started out to do as Sam does and respond to every one who posted, especially the many who have wished Fale a happy birthday- I am tired and feel like going and dozing in my room, but at the rate people are contributing I am going to get seriously behind. Please accept this as an acknowledgement even though I have not mentioned everyone by name. I have read your posts! My thoughts are with all who are going through trials- ageing seems to be a common issue, and caring for partners, parents, something so many confront.
> It is a beautiful spring afternoon here, already the warmth is in the sun. My tomato plants are growing apace!...
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing fine! :thumbup: Remember there are three of us doing this together (four right now because Sam's not away yet) However, it does make me really appreciate the time and effort that Sam must put into this forum as it's taking THREE of us to keep up! :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes it does take a lot of time- but I am enjoying it. Helped by knowing that it is only for a short while. Back again- and didn't miss too much. Got my free Mars Bar but the coffee I got cost more than the Mars Bar would have! But I got in an extra walk and some calcium.


----------



## Southern Gal

connieconstance said:


> I am interested in the tea party.
> How does it work?, is it world wide?.
> 
> I have printed out the recipes, they sound very nice
> 
> hope you all had fun
> Connie


yes we are world wide, and it works cause folks like you and i like to talk & share about our lives, foods, family, vacation, critters we love, agrivations. we avoid things that are controvercial. ya know were all over so why go on a tangent about US politics when folks are from everywhere, go put your own site out and then folks that are like minded can talk with you there. so think of a neighbor coming to your back door to chit chat or show you something they have made. thats us.
since i may or maynot get back today per church, then seeing mom and dad in nursing home, gonna chat a moment. 
it seemed mom was not doing well as far as the N home and them controling her pain from her recent knee surgury, i was busy saturday, with bjs family in from Indiana and a big get together, so i had to rely on my neices to see to moms needs and report back to me. i found out from my spies, mom was doing more for herself than she should have been and also she could have more pain meds at a time to control discomfort, so with their help we got that straightened out. now mom is resting more comfortably. she has gotten herself down to dads hall and visited with him. he has a new roomie, i suspect the other guy wanted a room where he didn't have to watch westerns all the time, or he may have gone back home, don't know. now dads roomie is one who just exists. sad. 
so today after church i will go see the parents, first got to make a pit stop at moms to get more clothes, who knew she was gonna be a fashionista while in the N home :mrgreen: the capri pants i took, are not the right shade for the floral shirt, :shock: so i gotta make that right :wink: 
we are excited cause after church the men folk will be unloading the furniture from our new pastor into the newly remodled parsonage. yeah pastor mike and family. so no cooking today, pizza ordered in for helpers, i plan to slip on to the n. home and stay there, i take my knitting along and if dad is in his recliner, then i lay on his bed, while john wayne wins the west all over again. everyone have a good day :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Hope your mothers pain stays under control- so important to do so. And it needs to be kept up regularly- less is needed this way than if it is only given when there is pain. With something else for when the pain gets bad. Good that she is able to get herself to your fathers room- as long as she is not overdoing it at this early stage.


----------



## Deb1007

I hope your tea party was a success, sounds wonderful! Thank you for the recipes too... good luck with WW, as always food & my weight is a work in progress. I am in New England, and the fall and all it's colors are here. My favorite time of year...tea, comfort foods, knitting and sewing...and then the holidays!


----------



## darowil

Hi Deb Don't think I've seen you here before- and you haven't been round long. The Tea Party goes all week and a new one begins Friday evening/night for those in North America and the UK or Saturday morning for those of us in Australia and New Zealand. Feel free to return and join in when you want. The great thing with this TP is that no matter how many come we can still hear evryone! As you can see we cover many topics all at the same time if we can keep up with them all.
New England in fall is meant to be beutiful- maybe one day I can get there. As with so many people I love the colours.


----------



## Lurker 2

Deb1007 said:


> I hope your tea party was a success, sounds wonderful! Thank you for the recipes too... good luck with WW, as always food & my weight is a work in progress. I am in New England, and the fall and all it's colors are here. My favorite time of year...tea, comfort foods, knitting and sewing...and then the holidays!


The nice thing with the Tea Party is that it really is rather long lived, OK we have a new opening each Friday for the US/UK, Saturday morning for those of us in NZ and AUS, but the conversations have been going for rather longer than a year- I am not sure exactly when Dave started out- 5mmdpn's probably knows that one! Over that sort of time frame you get to know people's ups and downs- and there are people whom you are aware have not been around for a while, like wannabear has an ongoing computer problem, and poledra I think is just busy, and that may be the case for Sorlenna as well. Siouxann has not been around for a very long time, but has just a few months and she will have retired.
Southern Gal I am very aware that I have not responded to the very fine compliment you paid to Faleupolu- you should see him when he is doing his Orator's bit -he really cuts a fine figure!
Anita- I sincerely hope things are working out for you, you have a really tough road at present.
Inishowen: thank goodness you survived your ordeal, and I gather the car did too- even if it was the real problem. I have always said I don't want battery operated door opening systems- ie, I prefer windows that wind down with a handle, and now they are talking of cars that will drive themselves....
Marianne, I do hope things with your boy continue to improve, and that the fishing trip may become a reality!
hilary4 and kiwi11, hope you are enjoying the spring weather. The forecast for the north island is not good but the night is quite pleasant, with an even fuller moon. I did take a shot, but the clouds did not show up much.
Daralene is obviously very busy at present, I know there has been more than 5,000 [that figure is now well over 6,000!] drop in to 'see' us! but that is the figure for Friday evening and Saturday- it will be interesting to see how many have 'dropped in' by the end of the week. 
Hope you are enjoying your Sunday Sam, it is time I headed back to bed! The bread is going to have to wait for a little- I started one batch yesterday without the yeast, because I was tired while doing it. Fortunately it was a dough and retrievable!
God Bless everyone, enjoy your day!


----------



## Lurker 2

Strawberry4u said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We may be beginning the Tea Party a little late this week, because for both me and Darowil, in particular, who lives in Adelaide, Australia and who is helping us with hosting, it is the early morning, about 6-30am for Darowil, 9am for me. Kate B in Largs, Scotland who is also helping us with the tea kettle, is in the same time zone as Dave in London, so for her it is rather late in the evening! About ten, ten- thirty pm. Also we are having to learn how to post the link.
> Sam will be taking a well- earned break, in Seattle, and Hickory and her pups will be missing him, but the puppies are still small enough to be contained.
> Wishing you lots of lovely autumn/fall days for your trip Sam. It sounds as though you will meet up with a lot of old friends, and maybe even a few from the TP.
> 
> Darowil, Kate B, and I will be boiling the kettle, and preparing the treats, for three weeks, [Sam had mis-calculated the days he will be away] tea or coffee, or whatever you prefer, and in time honoured Tea Party manner we will start with a recipe or few, as all keen knitters need to eat!
> 
> In former years I cooked vegetarian meals at the request of both my daughters, and I am going to start with a few favourites for entertaining - they are suitable for, or can easily be adjusted for those of us who are gluten-intolerant.
> I have a second theme of oranges and lemons, because they are a fruit more likely to be available in both hemispheres. The receipts are suitable for when you have company/visitors.
> 
> Thank you for the wonderful recipes.
> 
> That is wonderful that Sam decided to go on his trip to Seattle. Yes, he needed a break and he always has such a nice time.
> Again Thank You for sharing all the recipes. Take care and to all the other TPers. I'm going back to bed and trying once again to get some sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> I must follow your example Strawberry! Hope that back of yours is not causing you too much pain!
Click to expand...


----------



## MawMaw12

margewhaples said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I owe people an apology- I started out to do as Sam does and respond to every one who posted, especially the many who have wished Fale a happy birthday- I am tired and feel like going and dozing in my room, but at the rate people are contributing I am going to get seriously behind. Please accept this as an acknowledgement even though I have not mentioned everyone by name. I have read your posts! My thoughts are with all who are going through trials- ageing seems to be a common issue, and caring for partners, parents, something so many confront.
> It is a beautiful spring afternoon here, already the warmth is in the sun. My tomato plants are growing apace!...
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, Sam does an excellent job of being host. He has his own style. You will find yours and no one will take offence if you do not respond to every post! We know that you are busy and you have your life too. We dont expect you to hang out at the Tea Party 24/7. Goodness, none of us would get any knitting done! (housework does not count, it gets done on as needed basis, unless we roomba like Sam! LOL)
> 
> Do you plant a large garden every year?
> 
> Well, I am off to bed early tonight. Today has been the fibro hurt day from hell! Tomorrow has to be better! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fibro ruled the day with me as well. Woke up with back pain and when I sat up I could not put my right foot down and would not take any wt. Disappeared in the afternoon and returned at nightfall. How does it tell the weather and the time of day?
> Marlark Marge. Of note who else with Fibro was suffering today?
> 
> I had a bad Fibro day on the 29th also sad to say the 30th isn't starting out much better. Isn't it odd that although we all live far apart so many have bad days on the same day?
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Is anyone from the cricketing nations following hte T20 World Cup? I'm stitting here reading the cricket as my daughter put it. We don't have any paid TV and the game is not free to air until after it actually finishes so following it on the computer. Most of our games ahve been late games staring at around 11pm our time so I haven't followed to many of our games.


----------



## Pup lover

I like the old black and white movies also, I also have a small 10 inch black and white tv that still works! Of course we dont use it its stored in the attic.



preston said:


> joy - my grandchildren wonder how grandpa can sit and watch something in black and white - too funny.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also like to reread favorite books. That is why it is so hard for me to give them away. I have an e reader which I like very much especially when traveling. But I still love real books and I especially like to be able to share with my friends. I love to browse in bookstores and lament the passing of the independent ones. I've always thought the ideal job would be to own a combined book and yarn shop. Wow!
> 
> There are also certain movies that I can watch again and again. I especially like the old black and white ones from the 30s and 40 s.
> 
> WI Joy
Click to expand...


----------



## MawMaw12

purl2diva said:


> I also like to reread favorite books. That is why it is so hard for me to give them away. I have an e reader which I like very much especially when traveling. But I still love real books and I especially like to be able to share with my friends. I love to browse in bookstores and lament the passing of the independent ones. I've always thought the ideal job would be to own a combined book and yarn shop. Wow!
> 
> There are also certain movies that I can watch again and again. I especially like the old black and white ones from the 30s and 40 s.
> 
> WI Joy


I too love to read many books again and again. However some I read and pass on. Speaking of the combined book and yarn shop, our little town has a second hand book/lunch place. It is an old home and the tables are sat around in the different reading rooms. People look for books,read,talk to each other and eat. It is wonderful. They also have tables outside in the flower gardens.


----------



## darowil

MawMaw12 said:


> Speaking of the combined book and yarn shop, our little town has a second hand book/lunch place. It is an old home and the tables are sat around in the different reading rooms. People look for books,read,talk to each other and eat. It is wonderful. They also have tables outside in the flower gardens.


Imagine if you also had yarn and people could sit round and knit in one room with others reading in another room over coffee and food. Bliss


----------



## MawMaw12

darowil said:


> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the combined book and yarn shop, our little town has a second hand book/lunch place. It is an old home and the tables are sat around in the different reading rooms. People look for books,read,talk to each other and eat. It is wonderful. They also have tables outside in the flower gardens.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if you also had yarn and people could sit round and knit in one room with others reading in another room over coffee and food. Bliss
Click to expand...

Yes I would probably spend most of my time there.


----------



## daralene

2CatsinNJ said:


> Greetings Everyone !
> 
> I'm so very late in joining,(it's 1:30PM EDT here in NJ) but I hope everyone is well & doing as best as possible.
> 
> I told Sam I would be taking a couple of weeks off, as our younger son was married on September 9th amid much celebrating, which has been going on for 5 months !! I have never been to so many parties in my life for one couple !! Now that this is all a memory, I am able to return to a few regular activities for a bit....
> 
> As promised to Sam, I will post a couple of wedding photos,(as soon as I figure out how to do so on the Tea Party ) as we're just beginning to sort thru them all. The wedding was in Philadelphia, PA.
> ______________________________________
> 
> Welcome back. What a gorgeous young couple. Thank you so much for sharing with us and wishing many happy, healthy, wonderful years for your youngest son and his wife. Just beautiful.


----------



## Marianne818

Southern Gal said:


> yes we are world wide, and it works cause folks like you and i like to talk & share about our lives, foods, family, vacation, critters we love, agrivations. we avoid things that are controvercial. ya know were all over so why go on a tangent about US politics when folks are from everywhere, go put your own site out and then folks that are like minded can talk with you there. so think of a neighbor coming to your back door to chit chat or show you something they have made. thats us.
> since i may or maynot get back today per church, then seeing mom and dad in nursing home, gonna chat a moment.
> it seemed mom was not doing well as far as the N home and them controling her pain from her recent knee surgury, i was busy saturday, with bjs family in from Indiana and a big get together, so i had to rely on my neices to see to moms needs and report back to me. i found out from my spies, mom was doing more for herself than she should have been and also she could have more pain meds at a time to control discomfort, so with their help we got that straightened out. now mom is resting more comfortably. she has gotten herself down to dads hall and visited with him. he has a new roomie, i suspect the other guy wanted a room where he didn't have to watch westerns all the time, or he may have gone back home, don't know. now dads roomie is one who just exists. sad.
> so today after church i will go see the parents, first got to make a pit stop at moms to get more clothes, who knew she was gonna be a fashionista while in the N home :mrgreen: the capri pants i took, are not the right shade for the floral shirt, :shock: so i gotta make that right :wink:
> we are excited cause after church the men folk will be unloading the furniture from our new pastor into the newly remodled parsonage. yeah pastor mike and family. so no cooking today, pizza ordered in for helpers, i plan to slip on to the n. home and stay there, i take my knitting along and if dad is in his recliner, then i lay on his bed, while john wayne wins the west all over again. everyone have a good day :thumbup:


SouthernGal, you sure have a full plate sweetie! I thought I was busy, you my dear friend are scattered in places more so than I am. Please take care of yourself in the bustle of your days and nights. Your Mom sounds like mine when she was in for rehabilitation after her knee surgery, blue capri's had to have this particular shade of blue top, green the same way.. she had so many clothes it was hard to find what she wanted. I solved that problem when she moved in with me. I organized her closet and drawer spaces so that they are coordinated by outfits. We donated most of her clothes that she wore when singing at church services, funerals and weddings. I still have a bedroom closet full of her "special" clothes that she just hasn't been able to part with. And we won't even go into the shoes.. :shock:


----------



## daralene

Ms. Tess...I too found refuge at the TP from all the strange goings on where people are mean to one another. Using their words like knives. A lovely refuge at the TP and I use the pictures section for inspiration. It truly is filled with wonderful people from all over the world. We support each other and care about each other. Sam keeps us on track with great recipes and wonderful stories of puppies and family along with some patterns for knitting/crochet and then he found a fabulous trio for hosting the party while he vacations. Keep coming back.
Hugs


----------



## Marianne818

I love B&W movies, westerns, war hero, musicals.. heck just enjoy the classy way they made the movies back then. No bad language, the violence was minimal if at all. I rarely go to a theater now, besides the high cost, I find that most films are so full even on my Kindle Fire! My younger DS will recommend movies for me as he knows how much I will tolerate with the words and the violence. 
I also re-read books... when I moved they counted 14 boxes of books, but realize that the boxes were small so they wouldn't be heavy to lift  I just thought, I hadn't started collecting the knitting books at that time.. ooops :roll: . 
I hope everyone has a wonderful day.. sun is out so we may try to go to the Arts festival in Helen today. If not, will be watching the football games that are on the entire day.. :lol: C loves her football, she and her late hubby were devoted fans of the game.. I told her I liked watching it also.. just didn't realize she watched every broadcast game :shock: Oh well, I knit right through it!!
Hugs and prayers.. and thank you everyone for the hugs you all sent back.. love them :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone -- Designer here - I have been reading this forum and have quite a few friends here so I think I will introduce myself. I am from Calgary, Alberta, 
Lived in New Zealand for 3 years in the 70's (On Coronation Road) North Shore, shopped in Takapuna, moved to Whangaparaoa where my dh was the first non Kiwi in the volunteer fire Brigade at Silverdale! We fell in love with it, and still are in touch with the lifelong friends we made there. I have been in crafts all my life and taught watercolors to seniors for 25 years in Calgary. Have done so many different craft-art things over the years it is ridiculous !

I started knitting and crochet again 3 years ago I lost my son- up to then I had been doing art, landscape quilts. I love designing and teaching -

I have an 8 year old grand daughter who lights up our lives, and have been married to my husband for 57 years (knew him 3 days when we decided to marry) better every year.

(I am not sure whether I am supposed to introduce myself this way) but I 
haven't visited the tea party-until this week- I thought it was a more private forum.

I recently opened Knitting and Crochet workshops with designer1234 -

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html
and 
5mmdpns is teaching a wonderful sock workshop and darowil will be teaching two in the New Year. I hope you will check it out. Just go to the home page and click on the section.

That is about it for me -- I am glad to be here and look forward to getting to know you all. I think I saw a post from Jessica Jean too- and likely others I know.

Hearing from an Auckland member brought back many happy feelings. I loved New Zealand and have visited Oz many times.

I hope to join in and get to know you all . Shirley (designer)


----------



## Lurker 2

Lovely to hear your story! Designer 1234, you talk of some lovely parts of our country- and being here three years obviously got to know us rather well! Sorry to hear of your boy- been through that one too with my elder one [girl]
I do hope you enjhoy 'popping in' we will look forward to hearing from you again!


----------



## darowil

As usual Myfanwy is up at strange hours- bread? And I am heading off to bed soon as it is now Monday morning- and has been for a whole minute. Two now!


----------



## Lurker 2

yes -bread but I went to bed about 7-30pm- I was quite exhausted- Fale was being very difficult!

the other excuse is that I like to catch up with the BBC news


----------



## budasha

darowil said:


> Southern Gal glad your mother is more settled today. I remeber after my last surgery I had people in my room doing thinfs, including walking behind the bed- which as in all good hospitlas was against the wall. And I knew that they weren't really there and yet I could see and hear them.
> 
> After a couple of warm days we are back to colder days. Rained a bit last night looks sunny but cold out there now. Will go out for my walk soon. Want to get yet another needle! After looking for a needle in a woolstack earleir in the week with no result I have tried again but with the same result. I've decided to give Designer1234s Waterfall top a go, but don't have the right size so off to the shops I will go soon. As least gives a reason to get out.
> Talking of needles reminds that last night I finally got around to finishing off my circular needle storage. I now have all those I 'm not using on the back of the door and labelled the sections. As well I have hung up my thing to tell what size the needles are (surely it must have a name but I have had a blank on it). I have had some on the door for months at least, but not marked so I never knew where to put them and only as I finished with them- which meant I needed to go to 2 different places to find one.


Great way to store your needles. I'd better think about doing the same because I can't find the one I want.


----------



## budasha

myfanwy said:


> thought I would include a photo of the German Chocolate cake[ after we had cut into it- did not think of it before] Fale loves having his photo taken so here is the cake and the 'birthday boy'
> We expect to have lots of visitors this week- so that is good- I had actually forgotten how large the cake ends up!


Happy belated birthday to Fale. I'm sure he enjoyed his cake :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

jheiens said:


> Yeah for the good report, Pammie!! Hoping for equally good news from the pulmonolgist (?).
> 
> Ohio Joy


Me too :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

KateB said:


> I don't know why, but I don't seem to be getting any notification of post from this week's TP. Anyone else got this problem? I know I can still find you all through the Watched Topics, but it's not as easy.
> *Having just written that, I just got 4 posts in my in-box! Sod's law.
> Going out for lunch today with my oldest friend - in friendship years, not age! :lol: We've been pals since we met at college in 1969. She's just come back from a trip to the States - Boston, New York, Cape Cod - and no doubt has loads of photos, as do I of our recent Adriatic cruise..... talking of which, here are a few more pics.


Love your pictures - I would so like to visit Venice.


----------



## budasha

Anita H - sorry to read about your DH's problem and then yours after getting him home. You would have thought they'd keep him overnight just to make sure he was okay. Sometimes I wonder about hospitals pushing patients out so fast. Hope you have calmed down and are okay.


----------



## darowil

budasha said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal glad your mother is more settled today. I remeber after my last surgery I had people in my room doing thinfs, including walking behind the bed- which as in all good hospitlas was against the wall. And I knew that they weren't really there and yet I could see and hear them.
> 
> After a couple of warm days we are back to colder days. Rained a bit last night looks sunny but cold out there now. Will go out for my walk soon. Want to get yet another needle! After looking for a needle in a woolstack earleir in the week with no result I have tried again but with the same result. I've decided to give Designer1234s Waterfall top a go, but don't have the right size so off to the shops I will go soon. As least gives a reason to get out.
> Talking of needles reminds that last night I finally got around to finishing off my circular needle storage. I now have all those I 'm not using on the back of the door and labelled the sections. As well I have hung up my thing to tell what size the needles are (surely it must have a name but I have had a blank on it). I have had some on the door for months at least, but not marked so I never knew where to put them and only as I finished with them- which meant I needed to go to 2 different places to find one.
> 
> 
> 
> Great way to store your needles. I'd better think about doing the same because I can't find the one I want.
Click to expand...

Hunting for the dreaded needle in the woolstack.


----------



## budasha

inishowen - how fortunate that those two ladies came along. So glad that there was nothing more seriously wrong with your vehicle although that was bad enough. Isn't it great that there are still some thoughtful and caring people in this world.


----------



## budasha

2CatsinNJ said:


> Greetings Everyone !
> 
> I'm so very late in joining,(it's 1:30PM EDT here in NJ) but I hope everyone is well & doing as best as possible.
> 
> I told Sam I would be taking a couple of weeks off, as our younger son was married on September 9th amid much celebrating, which has been going on for 5 months !! I have never been to so many parties in my life for one couple !! Now that this is all a memory, I am able to return to a few regular activities for a bit....
> 
> Lovely bride and handsome groom. They look so happy.
> As promised to Sam, I will post a couple of wedding photos,(as soon as I figure out how to do so on the Tea Party ) as we're just beginning to sort thru them all. The wedding was in Philadelphia, PA.
> 
> Of course, I have missed the arrival of Hickory's puppies, so please, someone send me a link if there are photos. I missed reading the Tea Party as well, so I need to get back up to speed soon.
> 
> Sam, glad to hear that you did decide to take the trip after all. I hope you have a wonderful time & no doubt will regale us with your new knowledge of Power Rangers!
> 
> Myfanwy, Darowil, et al, thank you so much for being such gracious hostesses to keep the tea cart rolling.
> Have a wonderful weekend, everyone.


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hallelujuah! My beloved (can one say that about a keyboard) keyboard is back and working just fine. I'm going to take a picture of it, but it may take some time because I will need to clean off my desk first so I won't embarrass myself and that may take some time. There are so many things to distract me.
> 
> p.s. BTW, does anyone know why we still have all those "F" keys? I know they used to have a purpose, but do they still?
> 
> 
> 
> The "F" keys are extra important function keys. On my toshiba laptop I use them to set the screen displays, for sleep mode, for locking the computer, for turning off/on the keyboard mouse. They are activated by pressing the Fn key and the corresponding F key together. For my desktop keyboard and computer they had different functions, some of which are used to play video games. The laptop F keys are also used in some of my video games. So, yes, they do serve a purpose.
Click to expand...

I have yet to figure out the F keys but it sounds like they are very helpful.


----------



## redriet60

I'm in, sounds like fun. Thank you three for hosting the TP. Your recipes, Myfanwy (pg.1) sound delicious and Darowil good idea a KAL, now I have to catch up with 25 pages. See you later.



darowil said:


> Wow here I am 6.38 our time and already a number of posts . I haven't actually read the posts yet.
> 
> Good morning/evening/night to you all.
> 
> We decided that it was time we all knitted something together! Lets how many of us can make a bunny this week- and then post them so we can all see them.
> The pattern I have in mind is very easy- one that can be used by ANY knitter and is great to learn on. So if any of you are teaching others to knit get them to join in. My bible study group has been making these and we got together the other day to put them together (managed 12, need to work finishing more as we had about 24 squares). Those with children there now have something to get the kids to do over the school holidays- everyone of the children wanted a bunny. The bunnies can be used as stocking fillers etc. I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> Bunny KAL
> Materials
> Yarn. I have used 8ply, which is about a DK. The same pattern applies whatever yarn you use- it simply changes the size of the bunny. Any scrap yarn will do the ones I have used about 17gms or ½ oz of the 8 ply. One in a heavier weight took about 24gms or ¾ oz.
> 
> Needles. A pair of needles to make a slightly firm tension/gauge (simply because if you make it loose the stuffing will show through).
> 
> Stuffing. Anything to stuff the bunny with- even left over yarn should work if you dont have any stuffing around.
> 
> Cast on 36 stitches, leaving about 30cm/12inch tail of yarn for putting bunny together.
> Knit (either garter or stocking/stockinet stitch) until a square (simply fold the side edge along the top until they are the same size). Leaving a 30cm/12inch end cut the yarn and thread through the 36 stitches on the needle.
> 
> This is the knitting finished!
> 
> And tomorrow I will post the sewing up instructions.
> 
> Have fun.


----------



## daralene

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- Designer here - I have been reading this forum and have quite a few friends here so I think I will introduce myself. I am from Calgary, Alberta,
> Lived in New Zealand for 3 years in the 70's (On Coronation Road) North Shore, shopped in Takapuna, moved to Whangaparaoa where my dh was the first non Kiwi in the volunteer fire Brigade at Silverdale! We fell in love with it, and still are in touch with the lifelong friends we made there. I have been in crafts all my life and taught watercolors to seniors for 25 years in Calgary. Have done so many different craft-art things over the years it is ridiculous !
> _____________________________________________
> 
> How fabulous to see you on here. I have admired your work on KP and am hoping to get my HOlbrook shawl started. I'm behind in everything right now, but love your work so much and can't tell you how pleased I am to see you on here and to learn a little more about your life.
> 
> Yes, we share our joys and sorrows and ask for support, knitting wise and life wise. Hope you keep coming back and so nice that you know our 5mmdpns and Darowil already. They mean a lot to us. Hope some people find your site to see some of your special work that you have done. If I remember correctly you have some very special quilts. Hmmmm, will have to refresh my memory.
> Hugs,
> Daralene


----------



## daralene

budasha said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal glad your mother is more settled today. I remeber after my last surgery I had people in my room doing thinfs, including walking behind the bed- which as in all good hospitlas was against the wall. And I knew that they weren't really there and yet I could see and hear them.
> 
> After a couple of warm days we are back to colder days. Rained a bit last night looks sunny but cold out there now. Will go out for my walk soon. Want to get yet another needle! After looking for a needle in a woolstack earleir in the week with no result I have tried again but with the same result. I've decided to give Designer1234s Waterfall top a go, but don't have the right size so off to the shops I will go soon. As least gives a reason to get out.
> Talking of needles reminds that last night I finally got around to finishing off my circular needle storage. I now have all those I 'm not using on the back of the door and labelled the sections. As well I have hung up my thing to tell what size the needles are (surely it must have a name but I have had a blank on it). I have had some on the door for months at least, but not marked so I never knew where to put them and only as I finished with them- which meant I needed to go to 2 different places to find one.
> 
> 
> 
> Great way to store your needles. I'd better think about doing the same because I can't find the one I want.
Click to expand...

Darowil...Any chance of a photo of your needle storage. If you already posted one I will find it eventually, just not caught up yet.


----------



## budasha

BarbaraSD said:


> I don't know, Sam. Stains on hardwood floors would be harder to remove. One can always replace the carpet if it gets too bad, but expensive and difficult to replace/refinish hardwood floors. I live with my niece and she has hardwood floors throughout her kitchen, dining room and living room. Twice she's had to have the floors refinished because of her refrigerator leaking and pulling up the wood floor. Had to have all the floors redone so the floor color would match. Thankfully, her home insurance paid for it but it was still a huge mess.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> barbara - i hope it is still warm enough so they can spend part of the day outside - don't know what i will do with them in the house - i see shampooing carpets again after they are gone. it gets to the point where i just don't worry about it - what gets on the carpet will eventually get shampooed out. how is when i wish i had the hardwood floors down.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> hickory had nine pups orcagrandma.
> 
> sam
> 
> wow, 9 puppies. That is going to be fun when they start running around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam, you might be better to have tile down. Our little guy has an accident once in a while and the tile is so easy to clean. Occasionally, he thinks it's a good idea to use the bathmat - not a good idea - but I can throw it in the washer. The kitty on the other hand, loves to barf on the hardwood or the carpet . It's easier to wipe up the hardwood than the carpet though.
Click to expand...


----------



## budasha

myfanwy said:


> I owe people an apology- I started out to do as Sam does and respond to every one who posted, especially the many who have wished Fale a happy birthday- I am tired and feel like going and dozing in my room, but at the rate people are contributing I am going to get seriously behind. Please accept this as an acknowledgement even though I have not mentioned everyone by name. I have read your posts! My thoughts are with all who are going through trials- ageing seems to be a common issue, and caring for partners, parents, something so many confront.
> It is a beautiful spring afternoon here, already the warmth is in the sun. My tomato plants are growing apace!...


I don't know how you, Darowil and Sam manage to read all the posts - *hats off to you*. Takes me days to get through them all. Sam and, now the two of  you , do a marvellous job.


----------



## inishowen

budasha said:


> inishowen - how fortunate that those two ladies came along. So glad that there was nothing more seriously wrong with your vehicle although that was bad enough. Isn't it great that there are still some thoughtful and caring people in this world.


Yes, those ladies were lovely. Wouldn't it be funny if they were on this forum and recognised themselves! If they hadn't come along I think we'd still be standing at the side of the road.


----------



## budasha

Strawberry4u said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We may be beginning the Tea Party a little late this week, because for both me and Darowil, in particular, who lives in Adelaide, Australia and who is helping us with hosting, it is the early morning, about 6-30am for Darowil, 9am for me. Kate B in Largs, Scotland who is also helping us with the tea kettle, is in the same time zone as Dave in London, so for her it is rather late in the evening! About ten, ten- thirty pm. Also we are having to learn how to post the link.
> Sam will be taking a well- earned break, in Seattle, and Hickory and her pups will be missing him, but the puppies are still small enough to be contained.
> Wishing you lots of lovely autumn/fall days for your trip Sam. It sounds as though you will meet up with a lot of old friends, and maybe even a few from the TP.
> 
> Darowil, Kate B, and I will be boiling the kettle, and preparing the treats, for three weeks, [Sam had mis-calculated the days he will be away] tea or coffee, or whatever you prefer, and in time honoured Tea Party manner we will start with a recipe or few, as all keen knitters need to eat!
> 
> In former years I cooked vegetarian meals at the request of both my daughters, and I am going to start with a few favourites for entertaining - they are suitable for, or can easily be adjusted for those of us who are gluten-intolerant.
> I have a second theme of oranges and lemons, because they are a fruit more likely to be available in both hemispheres. The receipts are suitable for when you have company/visitors.
> 
> Thank you for the wonderful recipes.
> 
> That is wonderful that Sam decided to go on his trip to Seattle. Yes, he needed a break and he always has such a nice time.
> Again Thank You for sharing all the recipes. Take care and to all the other TPers. I'm going back to bed and trying once again to get some sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Strawberry - I missed you and Kate B in my thanks for hostessing - not intentional. Appreciate what you ladies are doing. I know how much time it takes to read and reply to these posts.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer..... so glad to see you posting today. That must mean that you are recovering nicely from the eye surgery. You do so many things... Kudos to you for the workshops. That is one of the wonderful things about KP, the sharing spirit.


----------



## darowil

budasha said:


> ]
> 
> I don't know how you, Darowil and Sam manage to read all the posts - *hats off to you*. Takes me days to get through them all. Sam and, now the two of you , do a marvellous job.


By spending far too much time here! Or like now by not going to bed. And like Sam I am likely to get caught up with the puzzles that some nasty person posted the link to a week or so ago. They are so addictive. Thats what I've been doing this morning (1.30am here).


----------



## budasha

darowil said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> I don't know how you, Darowil and Sam manage to read all the posts - *hats off to you*. Takes me days to get through them all. Sam and, now the two of you , do a marvellous job.
> 
> 
> 
> By spending far too much time here! Or like now by not going to bed. And like Sam I am likely to get caught up with the puzzles that some nasty person posted the link to a week or so ago. They are so addictive. Thats what I've been doing this morning (1.30am here).
Click to expand...

That's one thing I'm not going to do here. It's bad enough that I'm addicted to crossword puzzles and carry them with me. My SIL encourages my habit by buying me more.

I'd better check out now. My DH is back on the bandwagon about the fish pond again so now I must go out and catch a few fish and return them to our local fish dealer.


----------



## Dori Sage

Hi all fellow KPers. This is my first time on this weekend. Haven't read the posts as yet. Went to the symphony on Fri nite w/a knitting friend and her son. While there I started itching. By the time I got home my upper arms and chest were covered in a rash. Went to Urgent Care yesterday and was given Zertex. I slept almost all afternoon. The MD says its hives. Not like the hives I've ever had. So I'm taking the Zertex and feeling better. Still have the rash. I had a Shingles vaccination nearly two weeks ago and wonder if this is a reaction from that. The MD says No. But I wonder.


----------



## bellestarr12

darowil said:


> bellestarr be careful driving back after such an exhausting day. Glad the painting went so well- the boys will so proud of what they have achieved. Mind you you all should be. I'm glad you didn't have to shut the 7yo in the closet- I'm sure he would been noisy!


darowil, it was one of the best and worst times I've had with the kids :roll: The 13 year old stepped right up and worked hard, not only painting but helping with the moving. He's a big, strapping lad and it was wonderful to work with him. My daughter, who, like many of us, has to go back to work tomorrow, gets herself very stressed out and wound up and decided to work very late last night getting everything put away so she could go back and clean the old place today. My husband thought I should stay over last night (wound up needing to help her disassemble and reassemble beds and some new IKEA furniture we bought yesterday morning - I'm good with IKEA stuff but seems like every new piece has some new bit of hardware that's tricky at first, as was the case with her new TV stand) - so, I would have stayed but there was nowhere I could close the door and be left alone. Thought of going to a motel! But I just drove back at 11 p.m. with BBC World News to keep me company - learned a few things about cricket and the history of the kibbutz movement in Israel (just turned 100 years old) and of course a whole lot of talk about how the financial crisis is affecting Europe - all of which kept me awake for the hour and 45 minutes from Phoenix to Tucson (not much traffic that time of night, fortunately) - and then was so wound up it took a shower and another 1/2 hour before I could get to sleep - I may just spend the rest of the day in my nightie watching videos :lol:


----------



## bellestarr12

Marianne818 said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to our hostesses, who are doing a splendid job! Delicious looking recipes, Myfanwy, and a very happy birthday to Fale! German chocolate is my mom's favorite cake, and I expect I'll make one for her 90th in April (she's expecting a big party - and will get it)
> 
> Darowil, the bunnies are adorable!
> 
> Sam, hope you enjoy Seattle - my husband lived there for a few years and I think he'd really like to go back (though we both love Tucson and the sunshine is better for his occasional SADS)
> 
> I'm in Phoenix this weekend helping DD paint her new apartment and it's turning out very nicely. Not the whole place, just a long wall in the living/dining room area, a nice gold that we're also using halfway up the walls in the boys' room, to be topped by a stripe or 2 of Martha Stewarts metallic gold in there, and then a sort of orchid color for a couple of walls in her bathroom. I'd been dreading it but the work's going quickly and the boys (ages 7 and 13) have turned out to be very good painters and willing helpers! I really thought we'd have to send Eli (the 7 year old) off to a friend's house or just tie him up and shove him in a closet - after the colors were decided and plans made, he threw a fit in Home Depot, saying he hated gold! Now, of course, he loves it, and has been behaving very well. Have to go to his football game far too early this morning and then come back and finish up, do a little of the moving, and I hope to be back on the road to Tucson by late afternoon. Expect I'll be pretty exhausted and catatonic tomorrow - Joe said I can sleep all day if I want  ! He didn't come with me b/c he worked his way through grad school as a professional house painter (and I learned a lot from painting our house with him) and the boys (and probably DD) would have driven him nuts and it might have gotten ugly. He can be quite a perfectionist. So it's best he's home with the cats this time - I think he'll be quite pleased at what we've accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get a well deserved rest after this! The colors sound wonderful! I'd love to paint the walls of this house, they are all the same drab brownish tone. But as it is a temporary rental will leave as is. Hope to find our forever home soon, keep looking but so far there have been too many fixer's in our price range. Then again, I am thinking our "wish" list is just too high in expectations for this area. Have no idea why the home builders in the south don't have garages added to the houses and so many are just 2 bedrooms.. or built on a slope with no flat land save what the house is sitting on. Oh well, the forever house is out there.. it will be found when the time is right.
Click to expand...

Marianne, it did turn out nicely - it's a rental also, but they don't mind. She's been there 5 1/2 years; this is a new apartment in the same complex, but 100 more square feet and a slight reduction in rent, perhaps because that area of the complex doesn't have a "water feature", i.e., artificial stream and koi ponds which look lovely when they're nice and clean but the management tends not to keep them that way. Instead there's lawn where the boys can throw the ball, which is better for them, and it's a quieter part of the complex, toward the back, which is much nicer. My daughter would love to buy a house but that's not in the cards right now - she's a public school teacher in Arizona. Need I say more?

I hope you too find a forever home. I'd never lived in anything but rental housing till 12 years ago when we bought this place - and I wasn't sure I ever would. My mom never did, except as a child, until she was in her late 70s. Our place isn't fancy or expensive or pretentious at all, but it means the world to me. (And one of the first things we did was paint it a lovely bright apricot color - no homeowners association to stop us, and now some of the neighbors have followed suit with yellow and a bright burnt orange and green, so we're no longer entirely awash in a sea of beige :thumbup: )


----------



## pammie1234

DD is mainly moved out! I have to admit, I got a little sad. She still has stuff here, but hopefully that will be gone or organized soon. The boys did move the sofa bed, probably the most difficult of things that need to be moved, into my new craft room! I'm tired so I probably won't work much today. Still doing laundry! Not all hers, but other stuff as well!


----------



## bellestarr12

nan.0803 said:


> 1st Great Grandchild born September 27th. Her mane is Keziah (Biblical - Job's 2nd daughter) What a blessing. I'm knitting like crazy! Sam, this is "little Bobby's" first grandchild.


Congratulations! What a lovely name! I found this on Wikipedia:
"The name has been taken to symbolize female equality, since all of Job's three daughters received an inheritance from their father, an unusual circumstance in a time period when women and men were not treated equally."


----------



## preston

good to see you deb - hope you had a good time and will be back real soon. there is always fresh tea under the cosy and plenty of room at the table.

sam



Deb1007 said:


> I hope your tea party was a success, sounds wonderful! Thank you for the recipes too... good luck with WW, as always food & my weight is a work in progress. I am in New England, and the fall and all it's colors are here. My favorite time of year...tea, comfort foods, knitting and sewing...and then the holidays!


----------



## preston

i've never quite understood the in and outs of cricket - think you need to grow up with it -

sam



darowil said:


> Is anyone from the cricketing nations following hte T20 World Cup? I'm stitting here reading the cricket as my daughter put it. We don't have any paid TV and the game is not free to air until after it actually finishes so following it on the computer. Most of our games ahve been late games staring at around 11pm our time so I haven't followed to many of our games.


----------



## bellestarr12

joyceann said:


> Hello to all:
> 
> I love all the comments and recipes. I have a question....what does it mean when you use 8 ply yarn? Is that 2strands put together? My yarn is either 3 ply or 4 ply.
> 
> Oh... I thought of another question. I like Sam am not growing old gracefully. Many digestion problems. I am to stick to a low to no fat diet. If I eat too much fat I end up in the hospital with pancreatitis . Any recipes for low fat dishes?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joyce


Joyce, I'm not an expert on no-fat or low-fat except as trying to lose weight :roll: but I know that if you like eggs, omelets from the fat-free eggbeaters are very good, with veggies or a little fat free cheese (if you drain fatfree cottage cheese in a colander or cheesecloth it's good in omelets). I like fatfree cottage cheese, yogurt, and sour cream, though some brands are better than others (the FF sour cream in the tub that's spotted black and white like a cow is what we like best). And you can drain FF yogurt to make "yogurt cheese" that you can then spread on a bagel or English muffin (also low- or no-fat) like cream cheese.

My whole family, including the grandkids (boys with big appetites) like my oven-fried potatoes. I scrub russet potatoes and cut each in about 8 wedges, more like "chips" than skinny French fries, put them in the oven on a baking sheet (in one layer and don't crowd them too much- and I like to line the sheet with parchment paper), spray them with Pam or a similar spray and sprinkle with seasoned salt or whatever and bake at 400 degrees for about half an hour or so, turning them once, till they're browning and are tender inside.

I like my salad dressings more vinaigrette than thick and creamy - though I'd like to find a FF ranch that actually tasted good - so this is the recipe I keep on hand. I usually make a double batch and keep it in a used wine bottle.

House Dressing (makes a good cup or more)
2 tsp. finely minced or pressed garlic
1 T. sugar
1 T. Dijon mustard
1 T. olive oil
1/2 cup balsamic vinegar (white or dark, or some of each)
1/4 cup hot water
pinch of salt
pepper to taste

Just pour it all into the blender and blend well, then decant into a clean bottle or jar. Store at room temperature; shake before using.

The hot water sounds strange but the originator of the recipe says don't question it, it works, so I don't, because it does.


----------



## preston

designer - we are so happy you decided to join us - we love having lots of people at the table drinking tea and talking. your introduction was perfect - hoping you come back real soon.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- Designer here - I have been reading this forum and have quite a few friends here so I think I will introduce myself. I am from Calgary, Alberta,
> Lived in New Zealand for 3 years in the 70's (On Coronation Road) North Shore, shopped in Takapuna, moved to Whangaparaoa where my dh was the first non Kiwi in the volunteer fire Brigade at Silverdale! We fell in love with it, and still are in touch with the lifelong friends we made there. I have been in crafts all my life and taught watercolors to seniors for 25 years in Calgary. Have done so many different craft-art things over the years it is ridiculous !
> 
> I started knitting and crochet again 3 years ago I lost my son- up to then I had been doing art, landscape quilts. I love designing and teaching -
> 
> I have an 8 year old grand daughter who lights up our lives, and have been married to my husband for 57 years (knew him 3 days when we decided to marry) better every year.
> 
> (I am not sure whether I am supposed to introduce myself this way) but I
> haven't visited the tea party-until this week- I thought it was a more private forum.
> 
> I recently opened Knitting and Crochet workshops with designer1234 -
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html
> and
> 5mmdpns is teaching a wonderful sock workshop and darowil will be teaching two in the New Year. I hope you will check it out. Just go to the home page and click on the section.
> 
> That is about it for me -- I am glad to be here and look forward to getting to know you all. I think I saw a post from Jessica Jean too- and likely others I know.
> 
> Hearing from an Auckland member brought back many happy feelings. I loved New Zealand and have visited Oz many times.
> 
> I hope to join in and get to know you all . Shirley (designer)


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hi Everybody!! Just finished up lasts weeks Tea Party and getting ready to start on Page 1 of this weeks - though I did see the recipes myfanwy and they look yummy. My DD has been a vegetarian for about 20 years...started when she was about 13. I always am on the look out for a new recipe to send her. Thanks for hostessing this week Julie- I hope Fale had a great birthday!! - Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## preston

there will be issues regardless of what i put down. i just think hardwood is easier to clean - although roombe does a good job on both.

sam



budasha said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, Sam. Stains on hardwood floors would be harder to remove. One can always replace the carpet if it gets too bad, but expensive and difficult to replace/refinish hardwood floors. I live with my niece and she has hardwood floors throughout her kitchen, dining room and living room. Twice she's had to have the floors refinished because of her refrigerator leaking and pulling up the wood floor. Had to have all the floors redone so the floor color would match. Thankfully, her home insurance paid for it but it was still a huge mess.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> barbara - i hope it is still warm enough so they can spend part of the day outside - don't know what i will do with them in the house - i see shampooing carpets again after they are gone. it gets to the point where i just don't worry about it - what gets on the carpet will eventually get shampooed out. how is when i wish i had the hardwood floors down.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> hickory had nine pups orcagrandma.
> 
> sam
> 
> wow, 9 puppies. That is going to be fun when they start running around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam, you might be better to have tile down. Our little guy has an accident once in a while and the tile is so easy to clean. Occasionally, he thinks it's a good idea to use the bathmat - not a good idea - but I can throw it in the washer. The kitty on the other hand, loves to barf on the hardwood or the carpet . It's easier to wipe up the hardwood than the carpet though.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bellestarr12

Dreamweaver said:


> Bellstarr12 - I'm off to make your hat today... Though I have all colors of the glow-in-the-dark, GD asked for white. (the one I have the least of, hope I make it.) Your painting sounds great. I love to paint. We have done so much and als done a lot at the kids. Our spoiler is DD...We do put her in the closet to paint.... or send her for pizza... she is willing but just can't get the hang of it...... Then again, I always told the girls, think hard before you do something in the house (paint, electrical work, yard work, etc.) because you will have that job forever..... Actually, SIL is great at doing all sorts of things and is a neatnick.... then there is *my* DH...


Jynx, if you see my earlier post - well, I did send DD for pizza and a couple of times for coffee. She's a lovely creature with a wonderful heart, but sometimes . . . . however, she did a great job with her part of the painting



And I hope you have fun with the hat


----------



## preston

dori - so glad to see you back - i was going to ask if anyone had heard from you - hadn't heard from you for a while. so sorry to hear about the rash - it is good that you have it under control - hope you enjoyed the symphony even with the itch. don't be away too long now.

sam



Dori Sage said:


> Hi all fellow KPers. This is my first time on this weekend. Haven't read the posts as yet. Went to the symphony on Fri nite w/a knitting friend and her son. While there I started itching. By the time I got home my upper arms and chest were covered in a rash. Went to Urgent Care yesterday and was given Zertex. I slept almost all afternoon. The MD says its hives. Not like the hives I've ever had. So I'm taking the Zertex and feeling better. Still have the rash. I had a Shingles vaccination nearly two weeks ago and wonder if this is a reaction from that. The MD says No. But I wonder.


----------



## bellestarr12

2CatsinNJ said:


> Greetings Everyone !
> 
> I'm so very late in joining,(it's 1:30PM EDT here in NJ) but I hope everyone is well & doing as best as possible.
> 
> I told Sam I would be taking a couple of weeks off, as our younger son was married on September 9th amid much celebrating, which has been going on for 5 months !! I have never been to so many parties in my life for one couple !! Now that this is all a memory, I am able to return to a few regular activities for a bit....
> 
> 2catsinNJ - what a lovely wedding! what a lovely couple! now you relax for a while!


----------



## preston

go for it bellestarr - i vote for the nightie - popcorn and videos.

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr be careful driving back after such an exhausting day. Glad the painting went so well- the boys will so proud of what they have achieved. Mind you you all should be. I'm glad you didn't have to shut the 7yo in the closet- I'm sure he would been noisy!
> 
> 
> 
> darowil, it was one of the best and worst times I've had with the kids :roll: The 13 year old stepped right up and worked hard, not only painting but helping with the moving. He's a big, strapping lad and it was wonderful to work with him. My daughter, who, like many of us, has to go back to work tomorrow, gets herself very stressed out and wound up and decided to work very late last night getting everything put away so she could go back and clean the old place today. My husband thought I should stay over last night (wound up needing to help her disassemble and reassemble beds and some new IKEA furniture we bought yesterday morning - I'm good with IKEA stuff but seems like every new piece has some new bit of hardware that's tricky at first, as was the case with her new TV stand) - so, I would have stayed but there was nowhere I could close the door and be left alone. Thought of going to a motel! But I just drove back at 11 p.m. with BBC World News to keep me company - learned a few things about cricket and the history of the kibbutz movement in Israel (just turned 100 years old) and of course a whole lot of talk about how the financial crisis is affecting Europe - all of which kept me awake for the hour and 45 minutes from Phoenix to Tucson (not much traffic that time of night, fortunately) - and then was so wound up it took a shower and another 1/2 hour before I could get to sleep - I may just spend the rest of the day in my nightie watching videos :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Everybody!! Just finished up lasts weeks Tea Party and getting ready to start on Page 1 of this weeks - though I did see the recipes myfanwy and they look yummy. My DD has been a vegetarian for about 20 years...started when she was about 13. I always am on the look out for a new recipe to send her. Thanks for hostessing this week Julie- I hope Fale had a great birthday!! - Sandi/AZ Sticks


My older girl was thirteen when she decided it was her path- which makes my Bronwen not quite 11 when she decided to follow suit! Fale enjoyed his birthday, thank you- and I have eaten nearly all the birthday cake- I am not going near the bathroom scales this week- until I have had a chance to do something about it!


----------



## AZ Sticks

darowil said:


> Wow here I am 6.38 our time and already a number of posts . I haven't actually read the posts yet.
> 
> Good morning/evening/night to you all.
> 
> We decided that it was time we all knitted something together! Lets how many of us can make a bunny this week- and then post them so we can all see them.
> The pattern I have in mind is very easy- one that can be used by ANY knitter and is great to learn on. So if any of you are teaching others to knit get them to join in. My bible study group has been making these and we got together the other day to put them together (managed 12, need to work finishing more as we had about 24 squares). Those with children there now have something to get the kids to do over the school holidays- everyone of the children wanted a bunny. The bunnies can be used as stocking fillers etc. I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> Bunny KAL
> Materials
> Yarn. I have used 8ply, which is about a DK. The same pattern applies whatever yarn you use- it simply changes the size of the bunny. Any scrap yarn will do the ones I have used about 17gms or ½ oz of the 8 ply. One in a heavier weight took about 24gms or ¾ oz.
> 
> Needles. A pair of needles to make a slightly firm tension/gauge (simply because if you make it loose the stuffing will show through).
> 
> Stuffing. Anything to stuff the bunny with- even left over yarn should work if you dont have any stuffing around.
> 
> Cast on 36 stitches, leaving about 30cm/12inch tail of yarn for putting bunny together.
> Knit (either garter or stocking/stockinet stitch) until a square (simply fold the side edge along the top until they are the same size). Leaving a 30cm/12inch end cut the yarn and thread through the 36 stitches on the needle.
> 
> This is the knitting finished!
> 
> And tomorrow I will post the sewing up instructions.
> 
> Have fun.


This is great darowil! I will go to my stash and see what I can find to make a bunny!!
:idea:


----------



## preston

thanks for the recipe bellestarr - it sounds really good

sam


----------



## AZ Sticks

Cute bunnies - I can hardly wait to get started - but first I am determined to catch up on the TP - Sandi


darowil said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> 
> 
> So many replies already that I will reply to myself so that the photos make sense and I can post them both together.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

very late to the tea party today - slept late - then had to shower - etc - and go to avery's fifth birthday party. he and his brother ayden are really into power ranger stuff so the majority of his presents were in that genre. avery has a killer smile - think that will allow him to get away with a lot as he moves through life. lol 

he and ayden love to color - they came over and asked if i could find some power ranger pictures online to color - we spent over an hour - think they each had almost 100 pages of power ranger coloring pages - should keep them busy for a while.

have we heard from doris or carol's gifts lately - just wondering where they are.

sam


----------



## AZ Sticks

You are so sweet to worry about kicking off the Tea Party!! There is no wrong time or wrong way to share with friends -


myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like something went wrong with our working out of times- I see Myfanwy's was posted at 1418 and mine at 1710. And I got specially! Well here I am with a coffee. (actually isn't my posting time when we were aiming for? Isn't this Sams time?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry Darowil- I was getting very nervous of losing all I had typed up- quite often KP does this to me- so I did start out early, I hope you are enjoying that cup of coffee- I got to bed past 11pm, because I was worrying- and up again just after 4am- so it has seemed a very long morning!!!...
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Have fun!!!


myfanwy said:


> The bunnies are lovely- will be great to take to Christchurch when I go in November!
> 
> It is rather a busy morning here- Fale wants to go out for eats- Samoan custom is that it is his shout- I explained how so many have wished him Happy Birthday- especially Kate! but he is a bit distracted- had actually forgotten why it is an auspicious day! I don't expect to get much time on the computer until rather later in the day- Have a lovely Day/ Evening/ Morning All!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

I don't know KateB - a wrack of rabbits sounds like dinner!!!!


KateB said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> 
> 
> So many replies already that I will reply to myself so that the photos make sense and I can post them both together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the little brown one! Wasn't sure if it was a 'herd' of rabbits, but according to t'internet you can have a colony, a bury, a drove, a flick (like that one best! :lol: ), a kindle, a leash, a nest, a trace, a warren or a wrack of rabbits!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> very late to the tea party today - slept late - then had to shower - etc - and go to avery's fifth birthday party. he and his brother ayden are really into power ranger stuff so the majority of his presents were in that genre. avery has a killer smile - think that will allow him to get away with a lot as he moves through life. lol
> 
> he and ayden love to color - they came over and asked if i could find some power ranger pictures online to color - we spent over an hour - think they each had almost 100 pages of power ranger coloring pages - should keep them busy for a while.
> 
> have we heard from doris or carol's gifts lately - just wondering where they are.
> 
> sam


I had an email from Carol a few days ago- she has been having trouble with her eyes I think it was- but will be following us when she is able


----------



## AZ Sticks

myfanwy said:


> thought I would include a photo of the German Chocolate cake[ after we had cut into it- did not think of it before] Fale loves having his photo taken so here is the cake and the 'birthday boy'
> We expect to have lots of visitors this week- so that is good- I had actually forgotten how large the cake ends up!


What a great picture of the Birthday Boy!!! and that cake looks yummy. German Chocolate is DH's favorite too - but he just get the box mix and canned frosting....better than a sharp stick as they say!! HA HA!! Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just realised it was my first 'joining KP' Day yesterday and I missed it! A whole year on KP - what did I do with my time before........certainly know where I spend a lot of it now! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Mines easy to remember- it was my birthday so now idea what I was doing 2 birthdays ago that I spent enough time deciding to join KP. Aad yes- what did I do? Actually I just realsied it was only about a month or after I finished my masters- maybe that is what I did with my time before KP. And 6 months after my sisters died which also freed me up a lot.
> 
> I might go out for another walk- I've just realsied I have a Mars Bar wrapper in my hand bag that can be exchanged for another one- but today is the last day! Can't miss out on a free Mars Bar. And the Mars Bar was given to me in a swap- so 2 free Mars Bars.
Click to expand...

I love Mars Bars! :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Myfanwy, you are doing just fine! The rest of us will all help out as required. I like that you have posted some recipes that are nutritious and commoner in your part of the world. Perhaps we will learn a little more about your world!
> The lemon tart does look delicious but at the moment, it is not on my menu for tonight!
> 
> 
> BTW, you are not late in posting the Tea Party, you are only a couple of hours early and that is totally ok! We are on Friday, Sept 28 and it is 2pm Central Daylight Saving Time. Sam's time is 3pm EDT.
> 
> 
> 
> When I typed that bit I was very nervous of sorting out the posting of the link- envisioning trying for hours! The really important information seems to come after the # symbol!
> thanks 5mm's!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The old 4-H motto is great: Learn to do by doing.
> I always needed a hand in learning how to do something and it is great to pass on stuff. Anyone else finding that the knitting and crochet people just love to share!!!
Click to expand...

Sharing is something this group does very well!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just realised it was my first 'joining KP' Day yesterday and I missed it! A whole year on KP - what did I do with my time before........certainly know where I spend a lot of it now! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Mines easy to remember- it was my birthday so now idea what I was doing 2 birthdays ago that I spent enough time deciding to join KP. Aad yes- what did I do? Actually I just realsied it was only about a month or after I finished my masters- maybe that is what I did with my time before KP. And 6 months after my sisters died which also freed me up a lot.
> 
> I might go out for another walk- I've just realsied I have a Mars Bar wrapper in my hand bag that can be exchanged for another one- but today is the last day! Can't miss out on a free Mars Bar. And the Mars Bar was given to me in a swap- so 2 free Mars Bars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Mars Bars! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

they are never quite what I recall from childhood!


----------



## AZ Sticks

pammie1234 said:


> Yea! A new tea party! I can't wait to see what happens this week! Now to get caught up. 7 pages! I'm also in "catch-up" mode!


Good news from the dr Pammie :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Congrats on the baby news!


ChocolatePom said:


> Goodevening All ! I have missed out on a few tea parties. This evening I am back on the east coast of the state and in my own house for a change. While I have been takIng care of my sister unti Monday past, I have been working on four afghans for a couple of my sisters friends. I had some news yesterday, I am going to be a great grandma again soon and again in a aproximately 22 weeks. So, anyone have a super sized energy pill or drink , because I need to be a speed crocheter and then knitter as well !!! I love the receipts everyone has supplied.
> I can't wait to get started on the baby things. I was amazed that I knit the sweater and then made matching pants for my youngest grandchild. So far I don't know the sex of either of the soon to be. But, should know one of them Monday after doctors appointment.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Anita - what a night - I hope Bob is feeling better and you have gotten some much needed rest - I will keep my eye out for updates - take care - Sandi/AZ Sticks


Anita H said:


> Hi Everyone. Thanks to the ladies for hosting the tea party this week. Sam, I hope you have a wonderful relaxing trip to Seattle. The lemon tart sounds wonderful, I love anything lemon.
> 
> It has been quite a stressful day here. About 5pm DH (Bob) began having trouble breathing and his muscles began to twitch so he actually ask me to call 911. That is amazing in itself since he never wants to go to the hospital but they came, loaded him into the ambulance and headed 65 miles to the hospital. I ran around getting the dogs all settled then left for the drive to Springfield. When I arrived in the emergency room Bob was feeling better but after all the tests they suspected he had thrown a blood clot so he was off to have a CT scan. Nothing was seen so they let him come home. My new wheelchair ramp is not going to be installed until Wednesday and the one I have now is to steep and I don't have the strength to push him and the wheelchair up it. I had to call 911 for a medical assist at 2am. By the time we got him in the house he was hungery so I made him some soup and finally got him in bed at 3:15am. I am so shakey, tired and wound up that I likely won't be able to get to sleep anytime soon and can't knit with my hands trembling so much.I almost wished they had kept him at least overnight because he just doesn't seem right somehow, maybe I am just overly worried. I just got the poor dogs fed, they usually get fed at about 7pm so they were really anxious to eat. I hope they sleep late in the morning. I might try to rest on the couch in DH's bedroom tonight in case he has any problems.
> 
> I need to let the dogs out for the last time so I will check in when I can. Hope you all have a good weekend. BTW Happy Birthday to Fale, I'm glad he enjoyed the cake and his special day. Anita


----------



## AZ Sticks

Great pics!!!!


KateB said:


> I don't know why, but I don't seem to be getting any notification of post from this week's TP. Anyone else got this problem? I know I can still find you all through the Watched Topics, but it's not as easy.
> *Having just written that, I just got 4 posts in my in-box! Sod's law.
> Going out for lunch today with my oldest friend - in friendship years, not age! :lol: We've been pals since we met at college in 1969. She's just come back from a trip to the States - Boston, New York, Cape Cod - and no doubt has loads of photos, as do I of our recent Adriatic cruise..... talking of which, here are a few more pics.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Will keep our fingers crossed for DS - that trip to Los Angeles will be tough. I see that you are in Mojave desert - I'm in Mohave Desert!! And my dad is in Landers.....outside of Yucca Valley. Sandi/AZ Sticks


sassafras123 said:


> Anita, I am so sorry and I hope all returns to normal soon. My DH was diagnosed with aortic aneurysm last Fri. He will have nuclear stress test Mon. And we go (3 hours) to Los Angeles on Friday for consult with cardiologist.
> Seuss was right about old age.
> Sam, have a wonderful and well deserved vacation.
> Desert Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks

I'm so glad you guys made it through with too much trouble - there is just nothing worse that feeling helpless like that!


inishowen said:


> Thought I'd tell you about my day from hell yesterday! Started off good, husband had some business to do, so I went with him. It was a sunny day so after he'd finished we thought we'd drive to the town of Larne and get some lunch. Suddenly hubby pulls on to the hard shoulder and told me to get out of the car. We both jumped out as there was smoke billowing around us! He looked at the engine and asked me to get him the bottle of water I keep to drink. However all the doors had automatically locked. We were at the side of a busy road, with no coats, phones, or money, and miles from any houses. For an hour we stood helplessly wondering what to do, then in the distance we saw two ladies walking towards us. I approached them and asked to borrow their phone. Thankfully they had one, and hubby called the AA. The ladies said they had got off the bus early and decided to walk as it was a nice day. The chances of anyone walking along a busy road is very slim. Then a car pulled up and it was a friend of my husbands. He was with his wife and 3 year old son. They let us sit in their car for another hour until the AA turned up. It took the AA man a while to get the car doors open and then to patch up a pipe which had cracked and let all the water out. He told us that the doors automatically locking is a safety feature. Some safety feature, when you're locked out with all your possessions inside! On the positive side, the two ladies were like angels appearing out of nowhere, the friend who stopped his car, and the AA man who fixed it, all made us feel there is a lot of good in the world.


----------



## AZ Sticks

rpuhrmann said:


> LOL Hmmm...I wonder if a "wrack" of rabbits means they are on the BBQ....
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> 
> 
> So many replies already that I will reply to myself so that the photos make sense and I can post them both together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the little brown one! Wasn't sure if it was a 'herd' of rabbits, but according to t'internet you can have a colony, a bury, a drove, a flick (like that one best! :lol: ), a kindle, a leash, a nest, a trace, a warren or a wrack of rabbits!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks

BarbaraSD said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> 
> 
> So many replies already that I will reply to myself so that the photos make sense and I can post them both together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the little brown one! Wasn't sure if it was a 'herd' of rabbits, but according to t'internet you can have a colony, a bury, a drove, a flick (like that one best! :lol: ), a kindle, a leash, a nest, a trace, a warren or a wrack of rabbits!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I looked it up last night too, and decided to use a herd because one said that herd especially applied to domestic rabbits- and figured this lot must be domestic! Some said warren was a group and others just that it was where a group of rabbits lived. Didn't notice the flick or wrack last night they are rather good. The things we learn on the TP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think a group of rabbits should be called a "hopper" of bunnies. Like for boys would be boisterous of boys and a giggle of girls. I think it is fun to but ones own name to a group of things.
Click to expand...

Now that is funny!!! and I love the boisterous of boys and giggle of girls.....I need to find a way to use those!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Congrats on the baby news - wonderful little name !!


nan.0803 said:


> 1st Great Grandchild born September 27th. Her mane is Keziah (Biblical - Job's 2nd daughter) What a blessing. I'm knitting like crazy! Sam, this is "little Bobby's" first grandchild.


----------



## Sandy

Sorry I didn't check in yesterday it took me most of the day to play catch-up. Took some time to do some knitting and I also started a bunny. Didn't get too far as I took a nap in the middle of it and when I woke up I had to fix dinner. So it was kind of an unproductive day. It's almost 2pm today very nice day and helping Glenn tear off old steps on deck to put new ones on. That is going to keep him busy for a while. Sam it looks like the weather is going to be nice while your here with some morning fog and near 70's during the day. I hope it stays till the end of the month. I know we need rain but I really hate to see it come. This weather is so pleasant. Better go help Glenn for a bit and then get back to my bunny.


----------



## NanaCaren

preston said:


> very late to the tea party today - slept late - then had to shower - etc - and go to avery's fifth birthday party. he and his brother ayden are really into power ranger stuff so the majority of his presents were in that genre. avery has a killer smile - think that will allow him to get away with a lot as he moves through life. lol
> 
> he and ayden love to color - they came over and asked if i could find some power ranger pictures online to color - we spent over an hour - think they each had almost 100 pages of power ranger coloring pages - should keep them busy for a while.
> 
> have we heard from doris or carol's gifts lately - just wondering where they are.
> 
> sam


Doris said they were heading for Wisconsin back on the 7th of Sept. She didn't say how long they'd be gone for.


----------



## AZ Sticks

See?? That's what I'm talking about!!!


margewhaples said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> 
> 
> So many replies already that I will reply to myself so that the photos make sense and I can post them both together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the little brown one! Wasn't sure if it was a 'herd' of rabbits, but according to t'internet you can have a colony, a bury, a drove, a flick (like that one best! :lol: ), a kindle, a leash, a nest, a trace, a warren or a wrack of rabbits!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really like wrack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always thought that wrack referred to the cleaned and dressed rabbits ready for cooking. Marlark Marge
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Best of luck to her!!! Let us know how she does - Sandi/AZ Sticks


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwww, Auckland, New Zealand, my 14 year old granddaughter arrived there two days ago. She's a skater and the Roller Sports World Meet is occurring right now. She's the United States Champion in the Junior Ladies Free Skating (free style) World event and in Auckland to skate against the World Skaters. It's the biggest competition of her life!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Darowil, a "troop" of kangaroos is what you call a group of kangaroos. Like a herd of cattle. A flock of sheep. A school of fish. A pod of whales. A pack of dogs. A pride of lions. etc.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Ha Ha!!!!


KateB said:


> nan.0803 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st Great Grandchild born September 27th. Her mane is Keziah (Biblical - Job's 2nd daughter) What a blessing. I'm knitting like crazy! Sam, this is "little Bobby's" first grandchild.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! (See, managed not to mention my coming soon grandson........oops!  :lol: )
Click to expand...


----------



## Sandy

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwww, Auckland, New Zealand, my 14 year old granddaughter arrived there two days ago. She's a skater and the Roller Sports World Meet is occurring right now. She's the United States Champion in the Junior Ladies Free Skating (free style) World event and in Auckland to skate against the World Skaters. It's the biggest competition of her life!


That is so exciting! I hope she does well! Keep us posted!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Just beautiful - both of them - wishing a long lifetime of happiness - Sandi/AZ Sticks


2CatsinNJ said:


> Greetings Everyone !
> 
> I'm so very late in joining,(it's 1:30PM EDT here in NJ) but I hope everyone is well & doing as best as possible.
> 
> I told Sam I would be taking a couple of weeks off, as our younger son was married on September 9th amid much celebrating, which has been going on for 5 months !! I have never been to so many parties in my life for one couple !! Now that this is all a memory, I am able to return to a few regular activities for a bit....
> 
> As promised to Sam, I will post a couple of wedding photos,(as soon as I figure out how to do so on the Tea Party ) as we're just beginning to sort thru them all. The wedding was in Philadelphia, PA.
> 
> Of course, I have missed the arrival of Hickory's puppies, so please, someone send me a link if there are photos. I missed reading the Tea Party as well, so I need to get back up to speed soon.
> 
> Sam, glad to hear that you did decide to take the trip after all. I hope you have a wonderful time & no doubt will regale us with your new knowledge of Power Rangers!
> 
> Myfanwy, Darowil, et al, thank you so much for being such gracious hostesses to keep the tea cart rolling.
> Have a wonderful weekend, everyone.


----------



## Strawberry4u

myfanwy said:


> yes -bread but I went to bed about 7-30pm- I was quite exhausted- Fale was being very difficult!
> 
> the other excuse is that I like to catch up with the BBC news


I Hope you were able to catch up on your news and sleep. How is Fale today? Sending prayers your way.


----------



## AZ Sticks

preston said:


> i always watch what i eat kateb - as is goes from the fork to my mouth.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal.... You are just doing such a wonderful job with your folks. Redoing your dad's room surely made him happy and you are visiting so often.... You are doing so much for your mom and it is great that she can rehab in the same facvility. I just hope your dad doesn't get too upset when she is able to go home.... I know she will visit often, but it will take a bit before she is back to a normal routine.
> 
> When DD and I were challenging each other to some weight loss, we would cook on the week-ends and my favorite was doing frittatas full of veggies. We wrapped them idividually and then I could just pop them in the microwve for breakfast.... I need to dig out those recipes. DD tells me you have to eat to lose and I am not big on breakfast and lunch. A handful of nuts and a couple dried apricots is a good breakfast for me or some trail mix (1/4 cup) or some yogurt. Cheese and crackers, some grapes is what I like for lunch, if I remember to eat..... I'm looking forward to the cooler weather because we do like soups and that should help with the weight loss...
> 
> 
> 
> i know i have thought about if dad gets used to them both being there and has to go through the seperation thing again, but i am hoping since they are not in anyway close by, and she did see him every day, before her surgury, that he will get used to that routine. i tell him, pretty often, that its till she is better. we will see as it goes along, as for doing for them, that part is easy, they were always there for us. i hung a sign near dads deer horns yesterday, that said Deer tremble at the sound of my name, dad read it, and said i used to make them tremble, i told him yep back in his day he did. so that was the old dad. i think if we keep up and watch if he needs anti depressants or not, i think dad will be fine. now when mom goes home, just convincing her not to use the wood heat in her basement and use the gas heaters upstairs, we can always put another heater on the wall at the end of hall near the bedrooms. she has a washer and dryer in basement along with a ton of junk. Horders are you missing anyone :?
> You need to dig out your fitata recipes, they sound good to me. i weighed and after the wk we had last wk with no real routine, i lost a lb i hadn't weighed in 3 wks but that puts me at 30 lbs. i will be glad when i don't have to slide the scale down to that big number again...... not telling :shock: suffice it to say i am vertially challanged according to my weight. but we are working on it. i hope for 50lbs by new yr. thats my goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 30lbs! Wow, you're doing brilliantly! :thumbup: I keep saying I'm going to start watching what I eat......
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

  me too!


----------



## Lurker 2

Strawberry4u said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes -bread but I went to bed about 7-30pm- I was quite exhausted- Fale was being very difficult!
> 
> the other excuse is that I like to catch up with the BBC news
> 
> 
> 
> I Hope you were able to catch up on your news and sleep. How is Fale today? Sending prayers your way.
Click to expand...

Thankyou for those prayers- Fale is in a better mood this mornin- rattling on abou t Christmas! Apart frm Syria and Afghanistan and an earthquake somewhere, there was not a lot to be concerned about. We are going to a restaurant tonight- so that will be a welcome change!


----------



## AZ Sticks

We miss you!!!!


daralene said:


> Just dropping by to say hello and already 20 pages. I won't get to use the computer till late tomorrow. DH stepped away for a minute, Well he's back. Bye for now. Hugs


----------



## AZ Sticks

5mmdpns said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> hickory had nine pups orcagrandma.
> 
> sam
> 
> wow, 9 puppies. That is going to be fun when they start running around.
> 
> 
> 
> haha, and following/chasing Sam's roomba!!!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: that we will need pictures of!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

You're doing a great job!! We all jump in and welcome new comers - and if you tried to comment on every post you would drive yourself nuts - I'm trying to catch up on all the news and I keep putting my 2 cents worth in --- I will never get caught up at this rate!!! Don't be hard on yourself - we're all doing just fine !!!


myfanwy said:


> I owe people an apology- I started out to do as Sam does and respond to every one who posted, especially the many who have wished Fale a happy birthday- I am tired and feel like going and dozing in my room, but at the rate people are contributing I am going to get seriously behind. Please accept this as an acknowledgement even though I have not mentioned everyone by name. I have read your posts! My thoughts are with all who are going through trials- ageing seems to be a common issue, and caring for partners, parents, something so many confront.
> It is a beautiful spring afternoon here, already the warmth is in the sun. My tomato plants are growing apace!...


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

connieconstance said:


> I am interested in the tea party.
> How does it work?, is it world wide?.
> 
> I have printed out the recipes, they sound very nice
> 
> hope you all had fun
> Connie


Hi Connie - Welcome to the Tea Party - we hang out when we can and share stories, recipes, pictures, troubles and joys - we keep it light and friendly. We are from all over the world and down the street - Our regular host Sam is getting ready for a little vacation so we have 3 great gals filling in for him to kick us off for the next 2 weeks on Friday afternoon/evening depending on your location. Please hang out and get to know us!! Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## BarbaraSD

Pup lover said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i so agree darowil - i love the feel of the pages - the physical act of turning the page - there is just something about it that keeps me buying books instead of an ereader. i also tend to reread books that i have really enjoyed.
> 
> your husband must have sensitive hearing to be bothered by the sound of a page turning - i don't hear it and i'm the one turning the page.
> 
> sam
> 
> I do the same thing, re-read favorite books.
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, its always hard to figure out what to take on vacation. With the weather being so strange all over this year makes it even harder, and I always wonder about how many books to take with me. I usually end up taking 2 or 3 and a magazine or two and figure I can always buy another book if necessary. Ive only been knitting for a year so havent had that issue yet as to what wip to take with.
> 
> 
> 
> Going away is one of the main reasons I got an ereader. Th eother one was to keep my husband happy- he decided he didn't like the sound of me turning pages of the paper books. And now I have 2! ONe by my bed- which cost me the huge sum of $15. But while he's away I go back to paper books. ANd I carry one in my handbag- lighter but very handy when you go out without glasses like I did today (reminds me I should find them) because you can increase the font so can read without glasses. Oh and when having a coffee out the pages don't need to be kept down. So they have many advantages- but they are not books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam, you are I think the only other person I know that rereads books like I do. My aunt says she has never done that, I said its just like watching a movie for a second time. Some of my books i have read 4 o r 5 times, its like visiting an old friend.
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

darowil said:


> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the combined book and yarn shop, our little town has a second hand book/lunch place. It is an old home and the tables are sat around in the different reading rooms. People look for books,read,talk to each other and eat. It is wonderful. They also have tables outside in the flower gardens.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if you also had yarn and people could sit round and knit in one room with others reading in another room over coffee and food. Bliss
Click to expand...

Sounds like my kind of place!!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## preston

thanks sandy - i was wondering what clothes i should bring. i remember the weather could change several times during the day - i think i will be layering a great deal.

sam



Sandy said:


> Sorry I didn't check in yesterday it took me most of the day to play catch-up. Took some time to do some knitting and I also started a bunny. Didn't get too far as I took a nap in the middle of it and when I woke up I had to fix dinner. So it was kind of an unproductive day. It's almost 2pm today very nice day and helping Glenn tear off old steps on deck to put new ones on. That is going to keep him busy for a while. Sam it looks like the weather is going to be nice while your here with some morning fog and near 70's during the day. I hope it stays till the end of the month. I know we need rain but I really hate to see it come. This weather is so pleasant. Better go help Glenn for a bit and then get back to my bunny.


----------



## Lurker 2

Darowil- I am working on an eyelash bunny- the only suitable yarn that I had- and on 2.75mm needles- just working it up to the square- glad you remembered the instructions- I was wondeering how to shape it from the photos!!!


----------



## charliesaunt

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm so glad you guys made it through with too much trouble - there is just nothing worse that feeling helpless like that!
> 
> 
> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd tell you about my day from hell yesterday! Started off good, husband had some business to do, so I went with him. It was a sunny day so after he'd finished we thought we'd drive to the town of Larne and get some lunch. Suddenly hubby pulls on to the hard shoulder and told me to get out of the car. We both jumped out as there was smoke billowing around us! He looked at the engine and asked me to get him the bottle of water I keep to drink. However all the doors had automatically locked. We were at the side of a busy road, with no coats, phones, or money, and miles from any houses. For an hour we stood helplessly wondering what to do, then in the distance we saw two ladies walking towards us. I approached them and asked to borrow their phone. Thankfully they had one, and hubby called the AA. The ladies said they had got off the bus early and decided to walk as it was a nice day. The chances of anyone walking along a busy road is very slim. Then a car pulled up and it was a friend of my husbands. He was with his wife and 3 year old son. They let us sit in their car for another hour until the AA turned up. It took the AA man a while to get the car doors open and then to patch up a pipe which had cracked and let all the water out. He told us that the doors automatically locking is a safety feature. Some safety feature, when you're locked out with all your possessions inside! On the positive side, the two ladies were like angels appearing out of nowhere, the friend who stopped his car, and the AA man who fixed it, all made us feel there is a lot of good in the world.
Click to expand...

God does sends us angels when they are needed. These 2 women and their decision to walk home because the weather was so nice was your gift for the day.


----------



## preston

puppies!


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> puppies!


quite adorable Sam! would love one my self- but the budget would not!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Beautiful puppies and for now, they are quiet too!!! haha, then the fun begins and you need to have some fast legs! This is the part where Hickory says, "Yes!! and look at my beloved puppies go!!"


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well it is 3:30 Sunday afternoon in Kingman, AZ- I have finally managed to catch up on the TP!! DH and I went to Flagstaff on Friday (150 mile trip) to see his foot surgeon - nothing has changed so we are good to go as long as there is no pain. That's a huge relief, I don't think I'm ready for the 8 weeks of him back in the wheelchair at the moment. We got there early so I was able to hit Jo-Anne's and Michael's both local chain hobby and craft stores. I picked up 5 skeins of yarn - each one different, on sale, and something I can't find locally. DH thought I would have bought more....but the truth of it is that I don't "need" any more yarn.... but I couldn't pass up the opportunity to feel new yarn....and you know where that leads!! I spent yesterday working on and off in the yard getting ready for Fall. I'm planning a garage sale soon and I needed to go through my potting shed - pots and plants are going on the chopping block. Today I finished up outside, did some laundry and gave DH a haircut - I'm headed for the shower and then we are going to go use our McDonald coupons before they expire tomorrow!!! I'm so glad that he's feeling like he can get out of the house a little bit more. Still on the tapering dose of Prednisone (sp) and we haven't heard about the "pill cam" test - but we see the gasto dr on the 9th so far so good on this course of drugs - but the side effects aren't fun.... I hope everyone has a great week - I am going to start my bunny tonight - I will check in when I can - Thanks again for hosting myfanwy, darowil and KateB - we all really appreciate it!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh my goodness puppy love!!!!! Thanks Sam for the pictures - or thank Lexi ha ha!!!


----------



## KatyNora

preston said:


> puppies!


They're adorable, Sam!! Think you could tuck a couple of them into your carry-on for the flight to Seattle? :roll:


----------



## 5mmdpns

KatyNora said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> puppies!
> 
> 
> 
> They're adorable, Sam!! Think you could tuck a couple of them into your carry-on for the flight to Seattle? :roll:
Click to expand...

One of those pull lugages on wheels with a handle!!!! But Sam, you would need a couple of formula bottles for hungry tummy-time feedings! haha


----------



## knittycritter

Ms. Tess said:


> knittycritter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ms Tess, sorry to hear you had a negative experience on the other conversations. I viewed one that was speaking offensively about politics and I got involved. I found myself quickly in an offensive conversation. I quickly seen that this was where I did not need to be. I will not go back to that either. I will stay where it is kind and lots of good friendly conversation. The KP should be about knitting and good things. The Tea Party is a good place to enjoy good friendship and great recipes.
> 
> Happy Knitting!
> 
> 
> 
> Knittycritter I love your avatar!! My hubby refers to me as his little orange cat all the time and I burst out laughing when I saw that avatar because I have a cattish habit of getting caught up in my knitting just like that little one! Thanks for the laugh =)
Click to expand...

Hi Ms Tess,

I love my Avatar too! I have three small dogs, a very old female Cockerspaniel, a male Jack Russell that drives my crazy, and a male chihuahua, so I can't have a cat but I just love cats.


----------



## Pup lover

AAWWW!!! PUPPIES!!! They are sooo cute!


----------



## Silverowl

Oh Sam havent they grown, what little cuties. I wish you where closer because I would certainly like the little white ones.


----------



## darowil

bellestarr12 said:


> I may just spend the rest of the day in my nightie watching videos :lol:


Hi Bellestarr I glad you made it back safely, and I think youve earnt a day wearing whatever you want and watching videos. Though I must say my choice would be a book and my needles (with yarn on them of course!).


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> DD is mainly moved out! I have to admit, I got a little sad. She still has stuff here, but hopefully that will be gone or organized soon. The boys did move the sofa bed, probably the most difficult of things that need to be moved, into my new craft room! I'm tired so I probably won't work much today. Still doing laundry! Not all hers, but other stuff as well!


My baby left home about 5 years ago and the top shelve of what is now my yarn cupboard still has her things on it- when her remind her she says she doesn't have room for them. Maybe I could take round to her place one day and leave them there for her to find in January when she gets back. Fortunately its the top shelf so hard to access.
Thats an advantage of kids moving out- we get somewhere to put our yarn etc! And we still have a spare room for visitors. Although now and then I find I need to clear the floor so I can put a mattress down when we end up with two people staying.


----------



## jheiens

Pup lover said:


> AAWWW!!! PUPPIES!!! They are sooo cute!


Exactly what I was about to say, Pup lover, but you beat me to it!!! Aren't they sweet? Thanks for posting, Sam and Lexi, so we could keep up with them.

Have a great trip, Sam. we'll miss you but know that you need and deserve the vacation.

Ohio Joy


----------



## knittycritter

Sam they are so adorable!! I would like to have the one with the white tip on its paw. I love dogs and have 3 now. There are all so cute! Thanks for posting.

Knittycritter!


----------



## pammie1234

DD is moved, but she told me she is going to have to move in a year to an apartment with a bigger bathroom! She was spoiled; her bathroom had a very long counter, a cabinet over the toilet, a cabinet under the sink and four drawers. I told her we would work on some creative ways to help her adjust. Only a female would feel this way!

I am considering leaving the TP until the puppies are gone. They are just too precious and I want one! I loved the pic with the tongue sticking out. Sam, you are so cruel to posts those darling pictures. I really shouldn't be tempted since I have 3 right by me now. But one will be moving out to live with DD. I don't need another baby! I just cannot look at those pictures without wanting to pick them up and get some cuddles! I love puppy breath!


----------



## redriet60

Yes thanks Bellestarr, I have been looking for a healthy salad dressing. I tried mixing olive oil and balsamic vinegar and herbs but never got it right. Maybe it's the hot water. Have to try again.



preston said:


> thanks for the recipe bellestarr - it sounds really good
> 
> sam


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> Darowil- I am working on an eyelash bunny- the only suitable yarn that I had- and on 2.75mm needles- just working it up to the square- glad you remembered the instructions- I was wondeering how to shape it from the photos!!!


I still find it amazing that the square so easily becomes a rabbit.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> puppies!
> 
> 
> 
> quite adorable Sam! would love one my self- but the budget would not!
Click to expand...

And if your quarantine laws are anything like ours it would 6 months before you got one.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> puppies!
> 
> 
> 
> quite adorable Sam! would love one my self- but the budget would not!
Click to expand...

And if your quarantine laws are anything like ours it would 6 months before you got one.

And I nearly forgot to saw how gorgeous the puppies are- they look like they have grown- which is of course a huge surprise. You sure will see a difference when you return home after your time away Sam.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> puppies!
> 
> 
> 
> They're adorable, Sam!! Think you could tuck a couple of them into your carry-on for the flight to Seattle? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of those pull lugages on wheels with a handle!!!! But Sam, you would need a couple of formula bottles for hungry tummy-time feedings! haha
Click to expand...

I can just imagine security trying to work out what the squirming mass showing on the xray was. 
No sleep without Hickory- I vote for leaving them home.


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darowil- I am working on an eyelash bunny- the only suitable yarn that I had- and on 2.75mm needles- just working it up to the square- glad you remembered the instructions- I was wondeering how to shape it from the photos!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I still find it amazing that the square so easily becomes a rabbit.
Click to expand...

It is like the "thing" you knit for the Baby Surprise Jacket, and when it is folded in the right manner, it becomes the BSJ! :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> puppies!
> 
> 
> 
> They're adorable, Sam!! Think you could tuck a couple of them into your carry-on for the flight to Seattle? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of those pull lugages on wheels with a handle!!!! But Sam, you would need a couple of formula bottles for hungry tummy-time feedings! haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can just imagine security trying to work out what the squirming mass showing on the xray was.
> No sleep without Hickory- I vote for leaving them home.
Click to expand...

Wise words from the land of Oz!!! Sam will definitely find a big difference when he gets back from Seattle! I do want the little black female! (I am such a sucker for the little black noses and black furry bodies!)


----------



## redriet60

Phew, finally caught up with all the post. Interesting conversations, good food, sweet puppies, nice people, what more do we want?
Better get to knitting so I can try that bunny, I have to finish a doggie sweater first, will take pictures when it's done.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darowil- I am working on an eyelash bunny- the only suitable yarn that I had- and on 2.75mm needles- just working it up to the square- glad you remembered the instructions- I was wondeering how to shape it from the photos!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I still find it amazing that the square so easily becomes a rabbit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is like the "thing" you knit for the Baby Surprise Jacket, and when it is folded in the right manner, it becomes the BSJ! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

And I want to try that sometime. Maybe February/March when Christmas and the workshop are over.


----------



## sassafras123

Anita, thank you for concern. We are about halfway bet. L.A. and Mammoth.
I know I will feel better after nuclear stress test. Do not do well with unknowns. Scared they will find something else. My DH was 81 yesterday.
SassafrasAKA Desert Joy


----------



## sassafras123

Anita,
I will pray for your DH too. 
Joy


----------



## margewhaples

Karena said:


> Thanks for hosting. That lemon tart is the most beautiful thing, perfect browing on the crust, lovely.
> Still too hot in Californai to think about stuffing and rossting anything, but the recipes look great.
> Karen in Los Angeles area


Karena" I noticed you are from Los Angeles area. Your avitar shows horses and I know there are many in outlying areas. Perhaps though we live near one another. I live in Hawthorne not far from the race tract at Inglewood. Marlark Marge. Feel free to pm me if you are going to be in the area.


----------



## bellestarr12

5mmdpns said:


> Darowil, a "troop" of kangaroos is what you call a group of kangaroos. Like a herd of cattle. A flock of sheep. A school of fish. A pod of whales. A pack of dogs. A pride of lions. etc.


a covey of quail, and another couple I remember: an exultation of larks, a murder of crows :roll:


----------



## bellestarr12

preston said:


> puppies!


awwww! how precious! I especially love the shot of the little white one with his tongue out :-D


----------



## bellestarr12

darowil said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may just spend the rest of the day in my nightie watching videos :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bellestarr I glad you made it back safely, and I think youve earnt a day wearing whatever you want and watching videos. Though I must say my choice would be a book and my needles (with yarn on them of course!).
Click to expand...

I wish I could read and knit simultaneously  but I can't - however I crocheted my way through "Slumdog Millionaire" and the first episode of the new (to the US) series "Call the Midwife" on PBS, which is just delightful!


----------



## Lurker 2

bellestarr12 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may just spend the rest of the day in my nightie watching videos :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bellestarr I glad you made it back safely, and I think youve earnt a day wearing whatever you want and watching videos. Though I must say my choice would be a book and my needles (with yarn on them of course!).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I could read and knit simultaneously  but I can't - however I crocheted my way through "Slumdog Millionaire" and the first episode of the new (to the US) series "Call the Midwife" on PBS, which is just delightful!
Click to expand...

Best television program I have seen for quite some time, I am very taken with Miranda.


----------



## margewhaples

At last I've come to the last post at 8:18. It has taken me since6:00 pm I am not not sure why this site keeps stalling sometimes every couple of characters. I have used CC cleaner and there are no issues. I have plenty of space. But it takes 2-10 min to go from one page to the other and often stalls in between. It will sometimes say mozilla not responding. Or
the script is not responding. What does that mean is it the browser or the site. Is anyone else having this problem? It has stalled 4 times while I am writing this message. So I am heading off to bed. Most of us seem to be doing better. So thank God for that.
Hope next week progresses with less hitches for our hostesses. We appreciate your efforts, but don't require your constant vigilance, 3-4 times a day is plenty sufficient and if that is not possible we all understand.
We'll catch you whenever we can and you can. Love to all Marlark Marge.


----------



## connieconstance

the puppies are lovely really cute

I would love to give them a cuddle

Connie


----------



## Sandy

bellestarr12 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> puppies!
> 
> 
> 
> awwww! how precious! I especially love the shot of the little white one with his tongue out :-D
Click to expand...

I love that one too! They are all so sweet!


----------



## pammie1234

sassafras123 said:


> Anita, thank you for concern. We are about halfway bet. L.A. and Mammoth.
> I know I will feel better after nuclear stress test. Do not do well with unknowns. Scared they will find something else. My DH was 81 yesterday.
> SassafrasAKA Desert Joy


Thinking of you! I hope your tests end up like mine-no sign of any problems!


----------



## preston

he was stretching.

sam




bellestarr12 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> puppies!
> 
> 
> 
> awwww! how precious! I especially love the shot of the little white one with his tongue out :-D
Click to expand...


----------



## Strawberry4u

Thankyou for those prayers- Fale is in a better mood this mornin- rattling on abou t Christmas! Apart frm Syria and Afghanistan and an earthquake somewhere, there was not a lot to be concerned about. We are going to a restaurant tonight- so that will be a welcome change![/quote]

I hope you had a nice time at the restaurant. That is great that Fale is thinking about Christmas and it put him in a better mood.

Our son just told us he is going to Afghanistan for a year and is suppose to leave a week after Thanksgiving. DH and I are really upset. He has two young boys one is autistic he really needs to be home with them. Our son is in the Sea Bees Navy reserves. His wife has some mental problems ( sorry to say ) so she doesn't bring the boys over because of some control or she only wants to be important in the boys life. Either way we don't get her thinking. Since my husband has been finished his education on becoming a Special Ed. teacher he said she shows definite characteristic signs of autism herself. So this means we won't see the boys for a year. I keep trying to get close to her but it just doesn't work. I worry about our son being over there with all the upheaval in these foreign countries against Americans. All I can do is keep him in my list of prayers daily.

Take care everyone and to those who need healing prayers I send them out, have a good day or night. Sam have a wonderful time you are in my thoughts and prayers too. I'm off to bed.


----------



## preston

thank you for all the comments on the puppies - they have really grown - the one picture shows them all spread out - they still pile up on top of each other and most of the time the like to be at least touching another puppy.

the white one is cute - it would be the one i would keep - heidi is being her usual controlling self in saying she would come out of my half and we are going to sell her anyhow. sometimes she is so like her mother.

tomorrow is clean a little and pack. that way tuesday morning i just have last minute stuff to throw in and i'm gone. i will be on off and on tomorrow.

sam


----------



## preston

strawberry - sending warm energy and hugs your way - will put your son up there on the prayer list - have you talked to him about his sons and that you are afraid you won't see them while he is gone?

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Thankyou for those prayers- Fale is in a better mood this mornin- rattling on abou t Christmas! Apart frm Syria and Afghanistan and an earthquake somewhere, there was not a lot to be concerned about. We are going to a restaurant tonight- so that will be a welcome change!


I hope you had a nice time at the restaurant. That is great that Fale is thinking about Christmas and it put him in a better mood.

Our son just told us he is going to Afghanistan for a year and is suppose to leave a week after Thanksgiving. DH and I are really upset. He has two young boys one is autistic he really needs to be home with them. Our son is in the Sea Bees Navy reserves. His wife has some mental problems ( sorry to say ) so she doesn't bring the boys over because of some control or she only wants to be important in the boys life. Either way we don't get her thinking. Since my husband has been finished his education on becoming a Special Ed. teacher he said she shows definite characteristic signs of autism herself. So this means we won't see the boys for a year. I keep trying to get close to her but it just doesn't work. I worry about our son being over there with all the upheaval in these foreign countries against Americans. All I can do is keep him in my list of prayers daily.

Take care everyone and to those who need healing prayers I send them out, have a good day or night. Sam have a wonderful time you are in my thoughts and prayers too. I'm off to bed.[/quote]


----------



## Dreamweaver

sassafras123 said:


> .
> I know I will feel better after nuclear stress test. Do not do well with unknowns. Scared they will find something else. My DH was 81 yesterday.
> SassafrasAKA Desert Joy


My DH had a 12" stent put in last year for an aortic aneurysm that was found on an MRI or CT Scan. He is due for re-scan in nov. to check for leaks.... . He had successfully passed the nuclear stress test. The unknown is always the hardest part. Once you know what you are dealing with, you can get on with a plan. I'll be thinking of you both tomorrow. Be sure and take some knitting. There is a lot of down time with that test if done the way DH's was....


----------



## Dreamweaver

bellestarr12 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> puppies!
> 
> 
> 
> awwww! how precious! I especially love the shot of the little white one with his tongue out :-D
Click to expand...

Me too and I usually prefer the darker animals.... (BTW... the hat came out great... I might make it a little deeper next time though.....)


----------



## Dreamweaver

Strawberry.... So sorry to hear that your son will be deploying when he does have an unusual home situation. it is really ashame that your DIL does not reach out because you and dh could be such a help with the boys when she is on her own.... Not easy for any mother. Unfortunately, you canonly leave the door open, she has to walk through it..... I will keep you all in my thoughts and am sending positive energy for safety and strength to eather the storm...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Being a sensible person..... Ha Ha.... I am going to bed. I have done nothing but sit in chair with computer and knitting today and must get up and move tomorrow. DH is leaving at 6 or so... I hope to sleep in until 9 or so.... Then I must take meds to mom and would like to get hair cut as well. It is goingto be a busy week.

Sam... have a wonderful trip.... A change of scenery always gives us a new perspective on things. Hope you come home refreshed and energized. You'll need it to do all that puppy wrangling......


----------



## preston

pictures jynx?

sam


----------



## preston

to bed to bed goes this sleepy head.

sam


----------



## darowil

Strawberry4u said:


> Thankyou for those prayers- Fale is in a better mood this mornin- rattling on abou t Christmas! Apart frm Syria and Afghanistan and an earthquake somewhere, there was not a lot to be concerned about. We are going to a restaurant tonight- so that will be a welcome change!


I hope you had a nice time at the restaurant. That is great that Fale is thinking about Christmas and it put him in a better mood.

Our son just told us he is going to Afghanistan for a year and is suppose to leave a week after Thanksgiving. DH and I are really upset. He has two young boys one is autistic he really needs to be home with them. Our son is in the Sea Bees Navy reserves. His wife has some mental problems ( sorry to say ) so she doesn't bring the boys over because of some control or she only wants to be important in the boys life. Either way we don't get her thinking. Since my husband has been finished his education on becoming a Special Ed. teacher he said she shows definite characteristic signs of autism herself. So this means we won't see the boys for a year. I keep trying to get close to her but it just doesn't work. I worry about our son being over there with all the upheaval in these foreign countries against Americans. All I can do is keep him in my list of prayers daily.

Take care everyone and to those who need healing prayers I send them out, have a good day or night. Sam have a wonderful time you are in my thoughts and prayers too. I'm off to bed.[/quote]

How terrible for you- worrying about your son while he is away and then knowing that you will not the GSs at all for that time.
As soon as you said about your DILs problems I thought Aspergers- because of hte history of son GS and it tends to go in families. My husband and play spot the Aspie in each other. 
And getting close to her could be very diffiucult in this situation. If you do manage to do so, assuming she is on the autism spectrum she will almost certainly remain very loyal to you. Try and keep some contact up- maybe with him away she will see the need for some help- and be prepared to give and give to her! Very very difficult to do- we want a relationship to be give and take but often people on the autism spectrum can't do this- they need to learn it. My daughter has learnt to give and has become a wonderfully responsive adult. But it is learnt- she knows what upsets people even if she can't tell they are upset. She will come up to me and give me a hug. And say I know hugs help, though I don't know why.


----------



## darowil

In case I don't see you tomorrow Sam have a lovely break- and don't worry about your TP- it has a life of its own it seems.


----------



## KateB

AZ Sticks said:


> Well it is 3:30 Sunday afternoon in Kingman, AZ- I have finally managed to catch up on the TP!! DH and I went to Flagstaff on Friday (150 mile trip) to see his foot surgeon - nothing has changed so we are good to go as long as there is no pain. That's a huge relief, I don't think I'm ready for the 8 weeks of him back in the wheelchair at the moment. We got there early so I was able to hit Jo-Anne's and Michael's both local chain hobby and craft stores. I picked up 5 skeins of yarn - each one different, on sale, and something I can't find locally. DH thought I would have bought more....but the truth of it is that I don't "need" any more yarn.... but I couldn't pass up the opportunity to feel new yarn....and you know where that leads!! I spent yesterday working on and off in the yard getting ready for Fall. I'm planning a garage sale soon and I needed to go through my potting shed - pots and plants are going on the chopping block. Today I finished up outside, did some laundry and gave DH a haircut - I'm headed for the shower and then we are going to go use our McDonald coupons before they expire tomorrow!!! I'm so glad that he's feeling like he can get out of the house a little bit more. Still on the tapering dose of Prednisone (sp) and we haven't heard about the "pill cam" test - but we see the gasto dr on the 9th so far so good on this course of drugs - but the side effects aren't fun.... I hope everyone has a great week - I am going to start my bunny tonight - I will check in when I can - Thanks again for hosting myfanwy, darowil and KateB - we all really appreciate it!!!!


So glad your DH's health is improving, Sandi. Hope you enjoyed your McDonald's!


----------



## rpuhrmann

Dreamweaver, my dad gets gout about once very two months. He buys Black Cherry juice, and that seems to get rid of the acid build up.
Roberta



Dreamweaver said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver: I would hope that you supplement with lots of fruit and vegs. These are important in view of your immune system.
> Marlark marge.
> 
> 
> 
> and yogurt especially after taking antibiotics gets you back on track. This is my great-grandmothers advise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks..... we eat lots of veggies.... and I love fruits. DH will only eat berries. I would eat more, but they do hinder the carb counting the dietician has ordered for him. I do try to eat a yogurt for breakfast every other day. I do go in spurts though, as I tire of it easily.
> 
> There were a couple of things I learned from the dietician that surprised me. Coffee and tea are now allowed in the liquid counting consumption and there is no diet found to be advantageous to either the fungal infection I have or for gout. I had thought she would lay down the law for DH and the gout but not the case. His is very atypical anyhow... He has occasional acid build-up and feels it in his shoulders, not feet. I have only had to rush him to hospital once... He can usually tell when a flare-up is coming and take some additional meds.
Click to expand...


----------



## rpuhrmann

That's OK Sam! When I first moved here from Oregon, I pronounced it Pooyallup. My sister gave me an instant pronunciation lesson, on ALL the words people misspell. lol

Roberta



preston said:


> roberta - puyallup - the western washington state fair - pleasant memories. the first time i tried to pronounce puyallup i pronounced it "pallyup" - thought the friend i was with was going to drive off the road he was laughing so hard - never made that mistake again. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you drop in Sam! That's too bad you can't make it to Olympia. It's a very pretty place. I live about 35 minutes from there, in a small city named Puyallup. The buildings here almost look like they've never changed from when the city was first built! It's a very cozy place.
> 
> Roberta
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> a happy birthday to fale myfanwy - saturday 29 september is also my youngest grandson't avery's birthday - he will be five. i spent over an hour last night printing out coloring pages of power rangers which they are both into - and they love coloring and for their ages their coloring is excellent - much better than mine - lol. need to go to town tomorrow and see what i can find for a birthday present that is power ranger themed.
> 
> was trying to remember when i was five - we were living in lanark, illinois - dad was preaching there - and i was in first grade. a really small town - 12 grades in a three story building - four grades on each floor. wish we had stayed there.
> 
> sam
> 
> and thank you to myfanwy - darowil and kate b for taking the reins for me - i appreciate it big time. i think i leave you all in very capable hands.
> 
> my olympia portion of my trip will not happen - priscilla's crones has flared up and she feels she cannot host at this time - i will miss seeing her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

Good morning everyone! It's 11am here and I haven't even managed to get dressed yet - not a pretty sight. :lol: We were at my friend's house yesterday for a lunch to celebrate her son's engagement, and, as usual the 'lunch' extended on until 9pm. I had a great time, but feeling a little delicate this morning!  I'll need to get moving because I promised my son I'd clean their stair carpet today (having already done their bedroom, the hall and the nursery for my soon-to-be-here grandson....just slipped that mention in :lol: ) Beginning to think that buying that carpet cleaning machine might not have been such a good idea!
Sam, those puppies just get more and more gorgeous. You will see a difference in them when you get back, they grow so fast. I hope you have a wonderful trip.


----------



## KateB

rpuhrmann said:


> That's OK Sam! When I first moved here from Oregon, I pronounced it Pooyallup. My sister gave me an instant pronunciation lesson, on ALL the words people misspell. lol
> 
> Roberta
> 
> Ok, put me out of my misery, how is it pronouced? We have one or two here - Milngavie, pronounced mill-guy, Culzean Castle pronounced Cull-ain, Kirkudbright pronounced kir-coo-bray. I'm sure there are loads more.


----------



## knittycritter

Hi KateB,

I am just curious what are those statues behind you I assume? They look so neat but I have no idea what they represent. Just curious.

Knittycritter


----------



## rpuhrmann

Sam, when my daughters helped me move into my present apartment, they started bagging up all my books to take to the Goodwill. I almost had a heart attack! I've only read them twice at the most! I still have 3-4 more times before I'd consider getting rid of them! lol My older daughter told me to buy an EReader. I'm the same as you; I like the feel of turning pages, marking my place to come back to, holding the book in my hands; even the smell of them! My girls tell me I'm getting old to be thinking like that. lolol We love our children, right???

Roberta



preston said:


> i so agree darowil - i love the feel of the pages - the physical act of turning the page - there is just something about it that keeps me buying books instead of an ereader. i also tend to reread books that i have really enjoyed.
> 
> your husband must have sensitive hearing to be bothered by the sound of a page turning - i don't hear it and i'm the one turning the page.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, its always hard to figure out what to take on vacation. With the weather being so strange all over this year makes it even harder, and I always wonder about how many books to take with me. I usually end up taking 2 or 3 and a magazine or two and figure I can always buy another book if necessary. Ive only been knitting for a year so havent had that issue yet as to what wip to take with.
> 
> 
> 
> Going away is one of the main reasons I got an ereader. Th eother one was to keep my husband happy- he decided he didn't like the sound of me turning pages of the paper books. And now I have 2! ONe by my bed- which cost me the huge sum of $15. But while he's away I go back to paper books. ANd I carry one in my handbag- lighter but very handy when you go out without glasses like I did today (reminds me I should find them) because you can increase the font so can read without glasses. Oh and when having a coffee out the pages don't need to be kept down. So they have many advantages- but they are not books.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

knittycritter said:


> Hi KateB,
> 
> I am just curious what are those statues behind you I assume? They look so neat but I have no idea what they represent. Just curious.
> 
> Knittycritter


The picture was taken when we were on holiday in Madeira. I think they were copies of the Terracotta Warriors from China.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> [
> 
> The picture was taken when we were on holiday in Madeira. I think they were copies of the Terracotta Warriors from China.


Thats certainly what they look like.


----------



## darowil

daralene said:


> I assume ypu found it as I had posted it which was prompted the comment
> Darowil...Any chance of a photo of your needle storage. If you already posted one I will find it eventually, just not caught up yet.


Daralene I assume you found it as I had posted it which was prompted the comment


----------



## knittycritter

Thank you KateB,

They look so neat I just had to ask. I hope you have a great day!


Happy knitting!


----------



## rpuhrmann

Ms. Tess, I think I know which Topic you are talking about. A lady posted a story from a newspaper?? I commented on it, and then a "person" came in and started attacking both of us. We had a couple of conversations back and forth, and then I just left. I too, am getting sick of all of these people purposely not getting the scope of the story, just to start arguments. I pretty much just stay on TP now, and nothing else. Oh, and I think I know who you are talking about, who was stalking you. I was on the beginning of that conversation too, but left in a hurry, and I watched her go from Topic to Topic that I was in also; which had you in them too. It may be, she was just going down the list, reading all the posts like most of us do, but there was no reason for her to start fights in them. I'm sorry this happened to you.

Roberta



Ms. Tess said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> MsTess.... So sorry you had a bad experience and I so wish that each and every one of you that was attacked, etc. would have used the Report Button so that Admin might get common sense back and reinstate the rule against politics and religion. I cannot believe that there is even a section for the progressive women now. I guess I really am getting old, but I find that a real step backwards for KP. General Chic-Chat should be somewhat light and the threads not go on forever.
> 
> Hope you are doing well with your knee. Rehab is not fun but well worth it. (Sorry I've not gotten back to you on PM. TV problems. DH had taped for me so I could do some research and we had to have box changed, losing everything.)
> 
> 
> 
> Jynx, being Canadian, I have no interest in US politics and sure don't appreciate having someone stomp on my head trying to push their political beliefs into my brain when it won't have anything to do with me. On a global level, there is some small bit that would filter down as all countries on the planet eventually do, but on a day to day basis, I don't think so. If there is something that is posted that I ask questions about or offer my opinion on, or just plain try to help someone out, then I get very hurt when someone tells me that I have no right to say anything to anyone. I didn't realize that my breathing was such an offense to some people. I am sure you saw some of the horribly cruel things that happened here in the last month. It went well beyond a thread or two and I had one of those individuals actually follow me around and try to start up an attack every time I posted something. It was ridiculous. The personality type that took great delight in attacking me made the rest of the readers think twice about reporting them lest they should end up in my shoes. There is a post going on right now that is completely ridiculous and has been started up by someone just spoiling for a fight. Thankfully there is someone on there that has had enough of the stupidity and has challenged the one causing the trouble and telling them to either put up or shut up with their one sided thought process and attacking everyone for being pet lovers. I understand that there is a geographic aspect to this equation, but being rude is being rude, no matter where one comes from. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113491-10.html
> The knee is dealing with the weather changes and being cranky when the barometer gets doing funky things. Just another joy I have learned to live with. Only two choices there, either let it get to you and bring you down, or try and live with it as best you can and have the best day you can. I choose the latter =)
> That other matter, its the last one of the season this week coming up so see if your DH can catch it for you. I do appreciate your help with this. Thanks again, you are a very special lady and I do appreciate all you do to help everyone on KP. =)
Click to expand...


----------



## northampton

I too love the idea of orange on pineapple. made pineapple and apple jam the other week but had a guinea pig show and all of it went well never mind did not need the weight will try the receips Suzanne UK


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Good morning everyone! It's 11am here and I haven't even managed to get dressed yet - not a pretty sight. :.


Bellastarr ws talking to staying in her nightie all day after an exhausting weekend- so you can join her. 
Bellastarr hope you managed a relaxing day.
Dori Sage how are the hives going? Should be settling by now I hope.


----------



## melyn

the puppies are sooooo adorable. I would love to cuddle them but just as well I am too far away cos I woul want to take them all home and I don't think my staffie molly would be too impressed, she just about tolerates my daughters dog visiting. She is definitely a people dog and adores children but other dogs are not welcome in her house lol


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam hope you have a wonderful trip. How long will you be away? Love the way the 3 ladies have picked up the TP torch; they've done a wonderful job. Like another posted the TP does seem to have a life of its own. Have always wanted to visit that part of the country. The puppies are wonderful. I'm partial t the blonde pup, though the black are also cute.


----------



## MawMaw12

Well I'm caught up again and enjoyed every post. Being new, I don't have a lot to say yet but want to let you all know how nice it is to be becoming a part of such a caring group. It is wonderful to see so many people, all over the world, with common interest connecting as friends. In these times it is very uplifting indeed. It also helps to know I'm not alone with fibro problem. No sleep last night so I spent my time on KP. Thanks.


----------



## jheiens

rpuhrmann said:


> Sam, when my daughters helped me move into my present apartment, they started bagging up all my books to take to the Goodwill. I almost had a heart attack! I've only read them twice at the most! I still have 3-4 more times before I'd consider getting rid of them! lol My older daughter told me to buy an EReader. I'm the same as you; I like the feel of turning pages, marking my place to come back to, holding the book in my hands; even the smell of them! My girls tell me I'm getting old to be thinking like that. lolol We love our children, right???
> 
> Roberta
> 
> Roberta--Perhaps when our children attain our years, they may come to realize that just because an adult child thinks she knows all there is to know on any given subject, it does not necessarily make it so. Besides which, they have never walked in our shoes in our own pathway, so they can't possibly know every nuance we've ever experienced.
> 
> On top of that, they still don't have permission to come in and make these decisions without consulting us, do they? We are still cognizant and able to speak our minds intelligently.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## rpuhrmann

Marge! Yes, I'm having the same problem! Not only on KP, but if I try to go onto FaceBook too. It's very irritating! I think it means there are a lot of people trying to access the internet.

Roberta



margewhaples said:


> At last I've come to the last post at 8:18. It has taken me since6:00 pm I am not not sure why this site keeps stalling sometimes every couple of characters. I have used CC cleaner and there are no issues. I have plenty of space. But it takes 2-10 min to go from one page to the other and often stalls in between. It will sometimes say mozilla not responding. Or
> the script is not responding. What does that mean is it the browser or the site. Is anyone else having this problem? It has stalled 4 times while I am writing this message. So I am heading off to bed. Most of us seem to be doing better. So thank God for that.
> Hope next week progresses with less hitches for our hostesses. We appreciate your efforts, but don't require your constant vigilance, 3-4 times a day is plenty sufficient and if that is not possible we all understand.
> We'll catch you whenever we can and you can. Love to all Marlark Marge.


----------



## rpuhrmann

LOL KateB! It's pronounced Pewallup. lol



KateB said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's OK Sam! When I first moved here from Oregon, I pronounced it Pooyallup. My sister gave me an instant pronunciation lesson, on ALL the words people misspell. lol
> 
> Roberta
> 
> Ok, put me out of my misery, how is it pronouced? We have one or two here - Milngavie, pronounced mill-guy, Culzean Castle pronounced Cull-ain, Kirkudbright pronounced kir-coo-bray. I'm sure there are loads more.
Click to expand...


----------



## rpuhrmann

jheiens! hahahaha My children think I am incapable of speaking intelligently anymore. Since I've had to go into the hospital a couple of times last year, they have now decided that I am week, old, and frail, and treat me that way most of the time. 
Hmmm, Guess who is going to be packing my things, and moving me when I finally buy a house?? Me! I will hire movers for the furniture, but I will be cleaning the new place, and the old place by myself. lol I'm thinking of moving, and not giving them my address for a while. LOLOL
I've often noticed, when a parent gets sick, or is hospitalized, the children start taking on the parent role, and treat the parent like a child. I asked my girls if they were going to start changing my diapers. hahaha I don't let them get away with it, don't worry.  
Roberta



jheiens said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, when my daughters helped me move into my present apartment, they started bagging up all my books to take to the Goodwill. I almost had a heart attack! I've only read them twice at the most! I still have 3-4 more times before I'd consider getting rid of them! lol My older daughter told me to buy an EReader. I'm the same as you; I like the feel of turning pages, marking my place to come back to, holding the book in my hands; even the smell of them! My girls tell me I'm getting old to be thinking like that. lolol We love our children, right???
> 
> Roberta
> 
> Roberta--Perhaps when our children attain our years, they may come to realize that just because an adult child thinks she knows all there is to know on any given subject, it does not necessarily make it so. Besides which, they have never walked in our shoes in our own pathway, so they can't possibly know every nuance we've ever experienced.
> 
> On top of that, they still don't have permission to come in and make these decisions without consulting us, do they? We are still cognizant and able to speak our minds intelligently.
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...


----------



## knittycritter

Hello rpuhrmann,

I can totally relate to what or how you may feel. I have 3 daughters and 2 sons. I am only 55 but in the last couple of years my oldest which is 35 thinks that I am getting to old to think for myself. She has on many occasions told me how to think and what to do as if my brain fails me! I told her not to long ago I can still think and do for myself and I am not going to roll over and play dead just because you think I don't do things in the way you think I should. She lives in Seattle, WA I live in Savannah, Ga and thank goodness for that. She has gotten so high and mighty to suddenly understand all as if I should be answering to her. That will be the day!!!!!! lol

Happy Knitting!


----------



## Marianne818

Marianne, it did turn out nicely - it's a rental also, but they don't mind. She's been there 5 1/2 years; this is a new apartment in the same complex, but 100 more square feet and a slight reduction in rent, perhaps because that area of the complex doesn't have a "water feature", i.e., artificial stream and koi ponds which look lovely when they're nice and clean but the management tends not to keep them that way. Instead there's lawn where the boys can throw the ball, which is better for them, and it's a quieter part of the complex, toward the back, which is much nicer. My daughter would love to buy a house but that's not in the cards right now - she's a public school teacher in Arizona. Need I say more?

I hope you too find a forever home. I'd never lived in anything but rental housing till 12 years ago when we bought this place - and I wasn't sure I ever would. My mom never did, except as a child, until she was in her late 70s. Our place isn't fancy or expensive or pretentious at all, but it means the world to me. (And one of the first things we did was paint it a lovely bright apricot color - no homeowners association to stop us, and now some of the neighbors have followed suit with yellow and a bright burnt orange and green, so we're no longer entirely awash in a sea of beige :thumbup: )[/quote]

I had bought a small place in Colorado, overlooking a canyon, it was in a subdivision but I was lucky to be on the back side on a cul-de-sac when I got laid off I managed to hold onto it for almost a year, but CO is a very expensive place to live and I got an offer I couldn't refuse on the home. Broke my heart to give it up  But I'm in a much better place now :thumbup: :thumbup:

Your home sounds wonderful!!! I've visited Phoenix many times when my DS and his family lived there, I admit it was too hot for me so only went in the winter :lol: I also will never buy in a HOA area, I do not want a group to tell me I have to do such and such, my late husband owned a home in an area that was HOA, when we married I wanted to plant flowers and update the landscape. You would have thought I was painting the house a neon green or something, had 4 cars pull up and tell me that I could not plant flowers, only shrubs, no trees in the front either. Needless to say they controlled everything so every lawn looked the same.. BORING!!! Was so glad when he sold and we moved ;-) 
Your Daughters place sounds wonderful for her and the children, a yard to play in is so much better than a water feature!! 
Home is where the heart is and I'm sure your home is full of love as ours is also ;-)


----------



## rpuhrmann

LOL Well, I am only 56 yrs old. My oldest lives in Vancouver, Washington, and the other lives about 10 minutes from me, in Tacoma. It is the youngest who is the most bossy! She has been with me the longest, and she and I have a very difficult relationship. We constantly fight. The problem is, with all my medical problems, she is scared to death that I will die soon, and she has told me, she needs me to be around for when she has, at least, her first child; she doesn't trust anyone else to advise her on what to do with it. lol But, as I've told her, it still doesn't give her the right to boss me around. I've been making my own decisions since I was 19, and I will keep making them until "I" decided I can't anymore. 
Moving to another state does sound inviting! lol
Good luck on your "adult kids"! lol
Roberta



knittycritter said:


> Hello rpuhrmann,
> 
> I can totally relate to what or how you may feel. I have 3 daughters and 2 sons. I am only 55 but in the last couple of years my oldest which is 35 thinks that I am getting to old to think for myself. She has on many occasions told me how to think and what to do as if my brain fails me! I told her not to long ago I can still think and do for myself and I am not going to roll over and play dead just because you think I don't do things in the way you think I should. She lives in Seattle, WA I live in Savannah, Ga and thank goodness for that. She has gotten so high and mighty to suddenly understand all as if I should be answering to her. That will be the day!!!!!! lol
> 
> Happy Knitting!


----------



## oddball

Knittycritter and rphurmann - I understand you both. I am 59 and my daughter is 19 going on 40. We have a brilliant relationship but I can see the signs of trying to tell (advise) me what to do. Starting with how the craft room should be, getting rid of things (I don't think so) and this one made me laugh, Mum I don't think you should read 50 shades, it's nothing but abuse. Did'nt tell her I had no inclination to read it anyway. Just going to keep my wits about me. lol


----------



## Marianne818

bellestarr12 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may just spend the rest of the day in my nightie watching videos :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bellestarr I glad you made it back safely, and I think youve earnt a day wearing whatever you want and watching videos. Though I must say my choice would be a book and my needles (with yarn on them of course!).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I could read and knit simultaneously  but I can't - however I crocheted my way through "Slumdog Millionaire" and the first episode of the new (to the US) series "Call the Midwife" on PBS, which is just delightful!
Click to expand...

I was able to see the last few minutes of "Call the Midwife" wish I could have seen it from the beginning! C was intent on the Giant's football game, if football is being broadcast she is watching!! :-( I managed to finish the square for the bunny, will try to get step 2 done today, also finished one of the scarfs, Mom saw it and somehow it ended up nicely displayed on her black blouse, hmmmm guess I lost that one :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Strawberry4u said:


> I hope you had a nice time at the restaurant. That is great that Fale is thinking about Christmas and it put him in a better mood.
> 
> Our son just told us he is going to Afghanistan for a year and is suppose to leave a week after Thanksgiving. DH and I are really upset. He has two young boys one is autistic he really needs to be home with them. Our son is in the Sea Bees Navy reserves. His wife has some mental problems ( sorry to say ) so she doesn't bring the boys over because of some control or she only wants to be important in the boys life. Either way we don't get her thinking. Since my husband has been finished his education on becoming a Special Ed. teacher he said she shows definite characteristic signs of autism herself. So this means we won't see the boys for a year. I keep trying to get close to her but it just doesn't work. I worry about our son being over there with all the upheaval in these foreign countries against Americans. All I can do is keep him in my list of prayers daily.
> 
> Take care everyone and to those who need healing prayers I send them out, have a good day or night. Sam have a wonderful time you are in my thoughts and prayers too. I'm off to bed.


Will keep him and the family in our prayers for sure!!!


----------



## Marianne818

I am lucky both my DS's are avid readers, they share my love for books and hold onto them as much as I do, so no worries other than they might have a disagreement on who gets a book when they both are here visiting :lol: We all have the ereaders but also love the feel of a "real" book in our hands also. I have a friend that has always plainly stated she would never have a reader, but when she was with me at the hospital, she admitted there are times that it would be much more convenient than lugging around her heavy books :lol: So, guess we will be getting her one as a Christmas gift this year :thumbup: 
I also have items of both boys that they "just don't have room for" now the oldest has been out of the home for 10 yrs, I still have 2 boxes of his memories stored for him, I did tell him last visit that he needs to make a decision as my closet space is very limited. The younger one still has clothes in my closet and his winter jackets, he does have a very small closet in his room so I really can't complain, but his 15 totes and boxes in the storage room are going to have to go, I am downsizing and between the 3 women that live here we need all the space we can get for our own memories that we can't let go of! Molding 3 households into one 3 bedroom home isn't easy, but so far we have made it work. Mom is the worst, she just won't let go of anything (even a plastic measuring cup she insist that she may need someday) gads!!! We laugh and keep trying is all that we can do ;-) 
It's a very raining cool morning, arthur is visiting Mom and I and we really wish he would move on about his business. So, I plan on a total knitting day. Going to look up a recipe for chicken in the crockpot so I won't have to worry about our dinner. 
Sam, I am so glad I don't live close by, I'd have to have one of those sweet puppies, my Toots had a horrible seizure on Saturday, thought I was going to loose her this time. But she seems fine this morning, her meds do help a lot, I think she got into her sister's food while Mom's gate was down, that always sends her into trouble.
Have a wonderful day.. prayers and lots of hugs all around.


----------



## daralene

Hi Everybody...I'm doing fine but forgot that even though DH is back in school he is home Fri., Sat., Sun., & Mon. Well didn't forget it but just that I wouldn't have the computer to use those days. He has been working on it from early am till 12am or later and I am exhausted by the time he is off. So sorry I am missing so much. 

Sounds like Inishowen had an adventure with her car and some nice people helped out but only after she had been locked out of the car a long time.

Pammie and Belle Starr helped their daughters with moving or painting. 

I've missed all of you and am trying to catch up. I think I read where Myfanwy posted a picture of the birthday cake. Can someone PM me about what page that is on? Searched a little but I hear DH waking up. Yes we were up till 3am. After he came to bed I was still awake so we watched House of Sand and Fog. Such a sad, sad story where people realized too late what really mattered. Love it if I can wake up earlier and get a little time on computer.

Have a lot of company coming this week and next. In laws and then a friend from Michigan a few days after they leave. The following week I have a reunion I arranged for my mother and her sisters. The one is turning 96 and she is such a great lady. I lived with her for a while when I was growing up. We will meet in Pa., as that is halfway between Ohio and Canada where they live. Sadly the aunt in Georgia won't be able to make it up but three of the four will be there. The oldest sister passed away a few years ago. I need to get to work on this house with the company coming!!!!

Sam...Have a fabulous trip. See you have lots going on even before you leave. Wish I could hug those sweet puppies.

Myfwany, Darowil, and Kate.....Thank you so much for doing such a great job. Sam must be so pleased and proud. I love all the things you are doing and a KAL. Wow! Fabulous.

I'd better quit posting and see if I can get a little more read before DH is up and at 'em.
Hugs


----------



## daralene

Strawberry47....Just saw Marianne's message quoting you, that your son is going to Afghanistan and other complications with his wife and children. Prayers, prayers, prayers for your DS. One of the ladies I just met in person from KP had two daughters that were in Afghanistan and our now safely home. Sending you loving wishes and prayers for your son and his family. Wish it was different with your DIL too so that you could at least see the granchildren. Will be thinking of you dear.
Hugs


----------



## daralene

darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume ypu found it as I had posted it which was prompted the comment
> Darowil...Any chance of a photo of your needle storage. If you already posted one I will find it eventually, just not caught up yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene I assume you found it as I had posted it which was prompted the comment
Click to expand...

Oh no, I haven't found it yet. I will search. Tells you I am way behind doesn't it. Thank you in advance for the photo and I'm going on the search now. Just not much time on the computer for keeping up.


----------



## knittycritter

oddball said:


> Knittycritter and rphurmann - I understand you both. I am 59 and my daughter is 19 going on 40. We have a brilliant relationship but I can see the signs of trying to tell (advise) me what to do. Starting with how the craft room should be, getting rid of things (I don't think so) and this one made me laugh, Mum I don't think you should read 50 shades, it's nothing but abuse. Did'nt tell her I had no inclination to read it anyway. Just going to keep my wits about me. lol


Hi oddball,

Thanks for your response and its nice to hear that someone can relate to this. I do love all my children very much, I used to have a wonderful relationship with my daughter but it has deteriorated in the last 5 to 6 years. Sad to say, I am glad there is 3000 miles between us, when I get tired of her telling me how to think and feel, and then somewhat demanding these things, I just hang up the phone. lol!!! I am still more than capable of thinking for myself, taking care of myself and making my own decisions without any help from her, but she acts if I am ready for the nursing home, geezz!! That is what I don't get!!! :roll: 
I always thought as my family ages we would grow closer, but honestly we grow further apart. We all love each other but I think there is too much type A personality going on in each of my children. lol, anyway good talking to you and have a wonderful day!

Knittycritter


----------



## 5mmdpns

rpuhrmann said:


> Marge! Yes, I'm having the same problem! Not only on KP, but if I try to go onto FaceBook too. It's very irritating! I think it means there are a lot of people trying to access the internet.
> 
> Roberta
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last I've come to the last post at 8:18. It has taken me since6:00 pm I am not not sure why this site keeps stalling sometimes every couple of characters. I have used CC cleaner and there are no issues. I have plenty of space. But it takes 2-10 min to go from one page to the other and often stalls in between. It will sometimes say mozilla not responding. Or
> the script is not responding. What does that mean is it the browser or the site. Is anyone else having this problem? It has stalled 4 times while I am writing this message. So I am heading off to bed. Most of us seem to be doing better. So thank God for that.
> Hope next week progresses with less hitches for our hostesses. We appreciate your efforts, but don't require your constant vigilance, 3-4 times a day is plenty sufficient and if that is not possible we all understand.
> We'll catch you whenever we can and you can. Love to all Marlark Marge.
Click to expand...

Nearly 100% of the time this problem is caused by the amount of internet speed one has purchased from their provider. Dial up is the slowest of all. Even if one has purchased high speed internet, if there are alot of people on the internet in your neighbourhood at the same time, your information coming to you across the "information highway wires" will be slower to reach your computer. The short term for this behaviour is called computer stutter. I only experience it rarely.

The other problem may be your internet browser. I always had trouble with mozilla and firefox. I switched to the Internet Explorer with Microsoft and have not had issues.


----------



## Ask4j

Dori Sage said:


> Hi all fellow KPers. This is my first time on this weekend. Haven't read the posts as yet. Went to the symphony on Fri nite w/a knitting friend and her son. While there I started itching. By the time I got home my upper arms and chest were covered in a rash. Went to Urgent Care yesterday and was given Zertex. I slept almost all afternoon. The MD says its hives. Not like the hives I've ever had. So I'm taking the Zertex and feeling better. Still have the rash. [bold]I had a Shingles vaccination nearly two weeks ago and wonder if this is a reaction from that. The MD says No. But I wonder.[/bold]


I would say yes it is a reaction--you would know if it was a food allergy or if it was environmental, it would have gone away when you left that area. Recently, I had a flu shot and after two or three days I had mild flu symptoms with a low fever but was gone when I had my usual cold/flu medication that evening. My doctor just says "it's possible", they don't know everything.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Books, books, and more books!!!! Love them all. I have boxes of books (who doesn't?) I have some boxes of my childhood books and yep, I re-read them too. I do have favorite books that I do return to. I have also put them on my Kobo. One thing I find, if I have downloaded a knitting book with patterns, I dont like to work off those patterns. I need the book/paper in front of me. I like to make notations in my patterns and Kobo does not let me do that. (hmmmmm, shall have to discuss this with Kobo if they decide to come visit me......)


----------



## 5mmdpns

Ask4j said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all fellow KPers. This is my first time on this weekend. Haven't read the posts as yet. Went to the symphony on Fri nite w/a knitting friend and her son. While there I started itching. By the time I got home my upper arms and chest were covered in a rash. Went to Urgent Care yesterday and was given Zertex. I slept almost all afternoon. The MD says its hives. Not like the hives I've ever had. So I'm taking the Zertex and feeling better. Still have the rash. [bold]I had a Shingles vaccination nearly two weeks ago and wonder if this is a reaction from that. The MD says No. But I wonder.[/bold]
> 
> 
> 
> I would say yes it is a reaction--you would know if it was a food allergy or if it was environmental, it would have gone away when you left that area. Recently, I had a flu shot and after two or three days I had mild flu symptoms with a low fever but was gone when I had my usual cold/flu medication that evening. My doctor just says "it's possible", they don't know everything.
Click to expand...

I agree. You had a reaction to something that you ingested into your body. You had an allergic response to it and your body tried to push it out of your system through the hives. I would go and see an allergy specialist and talk to him/her about it and the shingles vaccine.

I had an anaphalactic reaction to a flu vaccine a number of years ago. When I talked to the ER doc who received me from ambulance, he told me that I could never again have any vaccinations of any kind. I took this up with my allergy specialist and he agreed. He told me that in the vaccinations are so many similar and the same base ingredients that once you have had such a severe reaction, you are not to have any more vaccinations. Please go and see an allergy specialist. It may be something you ate and did not realize you reacted to it. :thumbup:


----------



## redriet60

I reread books too, I know when I move, I will have to get rid of some because books are heavy and that makes moving expensive. I dream of a house with a library room, I have to keep all my series and cookbooks and of course my knitting and craft books.

Strawberry, so sorry that your son has to leave and you wont be seeing your Gkids. Can you go to them? Try to call a few times during the week before you go, so you DIL can get use to the idea that you're coming. I will add you and your family to my prayer list and ask that everyone will be safe and healthy and happy and hope things will work out.



rpuhrmann said:


> Sam, when my daughters helped me move into my present apartment, they started bagging up all my books to take to the Goodwill. I almost had a heart attack! I've only read them twice at the most! I still have 3-4 more times before I'd consider getting rid of them! lol My older daughter told me to buy an EReader. I'm the same as you; I like the feel of turning pages, marking my place to come back to, holding the book in my hands; even the smell of them! My girls tell me I'm getting old to be thinking like that. lolol We love our children, right???
> 
> Roberta
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i so agree darowil - i love the feel of the pages - the physical act of turning the page - there is just something about it that keeps me buying books instead of an ereader. i also tend to reread books that i have really enjoyed.
> 
> your husband must have sensitive hearing to be bothered by the sound of a page turning - i don't hear it and i'm the one turning the page.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, its always hard to figure out what to take on vacation. With the weather being so strange all over this year makes it even harder, and I always wonder about how many books to take with me. I usually end up taking 2 or 3 and a magazine or two and figure I can always buy another book if necessary. Ive only been knitting for a year so havent had that issue yet as to what wip to take with.
> 
> 
> 
> Going away is one of the main reasons I got an ereader. Th eother one was to keep my husband happy- he decided he didn't like the sound of me turning pages of the paper books. And now I have 2! ONe by my bed- which cost me the huge sum of $15. But while he's away I go back to paper books. ANd I carry one in my handbag- lighter but very handy when you go out without glasses like I did today (reminds me I should find them) because you can increase the font so can read without glasses. Oh and when having a coffee out the pages don't need to be kept down. So they have many advantages- but they are not books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## redriet60

darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume ypu found it as I had posted it which was prompted the comment
> Darowil...Any chance of a photo of your needle storage. If you already posted one I will find it eventually, just not caught up yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene I assume you found it as I had posted it which was prompted the comment
Click to expand...

May I ask how you made your needle storage, I saw the picture, is it written down some where?


----------



## Southern Gal

Marianne818 said:


> Mom is the worst, she just won't let go of anything (even a plastic measuring cup she insist that she may need someday) gads!!! We laugh and keep trying is all that we can do ;-)
> :shock: so glad to know that my mom is not the only one to do this :hunf: we have a certain spoon for certain foods, cracks me up. i want while she is in the N. home for my neice and i to go through her junk and thin it out some, tons of butter dishes, i would like to get the stuff she digs for out of the bottom shelves and use some of the upper cabinets. i know mom, i don't dare get rid of anything precious, like a measuring cup, she might use... so i can relate.
> gotta hit the ground running, so as i slept late, i am fixing me a hubba bubba egg white omlette with all the veggies and cheese i am allowed. i will pass on lunch, so i gotta power up. gotta go check on mom and dad, some issue last night and neice took care of it, as she was on her way home from church and passes by there. (like i said it takes a village) mom was upset when she went to check on dad, he or his roomie could not reach their call lites, as they were in the floor, i clipped dads onto his sheets when i left at 3 and he was watching a western movie. but mom said he was wheezing badly, he as ocd, emphazema, and CHF, so anything to do with his breathing is very important. he does have good attendants there, its just they are so over worked and so many patients to see to. mom and older sister were in the medical field until retirement, so they are very crittical about stuff. i do think you need to be proactive when it comes to care of others, and i think it helps the staff to be on their toes, since htey know we are watching closely. but mom just doesn't handle stuff like that well, not when it comes to dad, i didn't realize how touchie she is about his care, i do think most of that comes from she still feel guilty about not careing for him at home, like i say we are still adjusting to all this.
> i would so love to live near sam, i would wool those puppies around, i just can't believe in the few wks how they have chubbed up. sam won't recognize them, and get ready, they are gonna be rambunchous :? is that a word :?: everyone have a great day, also the recipe for the dressing sounds like a must make and try. talk later and welcome to newbies, don't ya just love the folks here, everyone deals with the same stuff, just all over the world.


----------



## Pontuf

OK here is the smallest project I ever knitted. I knitted it on #0 or #1 size needles and then transferred to toothpicks and added beads then glued to card stock cards. I make these for the Boutique for the Boys & Girls Club Auxiliary in Scottsdale AZ charity. They sell for $4-$5 each! Nice short project for charity!

OK gotta figure out how to download the photo.


----------



## Pontuf

this is a great project for charity and use up that remaining yarn


----------



## redriet60

Pontuf said:


> OK here is the smallest project I ever knitted. I knitted it on #0 or #1 size needles and then transferred to toothpicks and added beads then glued to card stock cards. I make these for the Boutique for the Boys & Girls Club Auxiliary in Scottsdale AZ charity. They sell for $4-$5 each! Nice short project for charity!
> 
> OK gotta figure out how to download the photo.


That is so cute.


----------



## Silverowl

Can someone tell me please which page the sewing up of rabbit was on, as I seem to have missed it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Silverowl said:


> Can someone tell me please which page the sewing up of rabbit was on, as I seem to have missed it.


towards the bottom of page 22- thought that would come up- so I made note of it!!!... good luck- I have not yet got mine properly sorted out


----------



## Dori Sage

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone! It's 11am here and I haven't even managed to get dressed yet - not a pretty sight. :.
> 
> 
> 
> Bellastarr ws talking to staying in her nightie all day after an exhausting weekend- so you can join her.
> Bellastarr hope you managed a relaxing day.
> Dori Sage how are the hives going? Should be settling by now I hope.
Click to expand...

No, still have them. I really believe that this was caused by the Shingles vaccine. In fact, I now have some on the bottom of my legs in the back. They are not like normal hives.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dori Sage said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone! It's 11am here and I haven't even managed to get dressed yet - not a pretty sight. :.
> 
> 
> 
> Bellastarr ws talking to staying in her nightie all day after an exhausting weekend- so you can join her.
> Bellastarr hope you managed a relaxing day.
> Dori Sage how are the hives going? Should be settling by now I hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, still have them. I really believe that this was caused by the Shingles vaccine. In fact, I now have some on the bottom of my legs in the back. They are not like normal hives.
Click to expand...

Go and see your doctor asap!

The shingles vaccine may have triggered a total body break out of shingles/chicken pox and these are not hives. This is an adverse reaction to the vaccine and things like this need to be reported.
http://senior-health.emedtv.com/shingles-vaccine/shingles-vaccine-side-effects.html


----------



## Pontuf

I just jumped in so do not know what all has been said about shingles. My husband Rick got shingles from using the Nasonex inhaler for his allergies. Never again!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> I just jumped in so do not know what all has been said about shingles. My husband Rick got shingles from using the Nasonex inhaler for his allergies. Never again!


lovely to hear from you, pontuf, how have you been keeping?


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> I just jumped in so do not know what all has been said about shingles. My husband Rick got shingles from using the Nasonex inhaler for his allergies. Never again!


A couple of weeks ago DoriSage got a shingles vaccination. Afterwards (a few days) she came down with a body rash that at first appeared to be hives.

You dont get shingles from the Nasonex. The only way you get shingles is from having chicken pox in the first place. The virus then settles into your spinal column. When the body decides to have a shingles outbreak, then the virus activates along the nerve routes exiting from the spinal column.

Sometimes there are some things that will act as a trigger to start this outbreak (such as the Nasonex did for your DH). At times the vaccine that is intended to prevent the shingles outbreak will set off a total body outbreak. As I believe to have happened with DoriSage. Dori needs to get to the doctor to be given some specific medication/s to combat this.

Sometimes a person who has had an outbreak of shingles never gets another one. But there are others who keep on getting it every year.


----------



## bellestarr12

Strawberry4u said:


> Thankyou for those prayers- Fale is in a better mood this mornin- rattling on abou t Christmas! Apart frm Syria and Afghanistan and an earthquake somewhere, there was not a lot to be concerned about. We are going to a restaurant tonight- so that will be a welcome change!


I hope you had a nice time at the restaurant. That is great that Fale is thinking about Christmas and it put him in a better mood.

Our son just told us he is going to Afghanistan for a year and is suppose to leave a week after Thanksgiving. DH and I are really upset. He has two young boys one is autistic he really needs to be home with them. Our son is in the Sea Bees Navy reserves. His wife has some mental problems ( sorry to say ) so she doesn't bring the boys over because of some control or she only wants to be important in the boys life. Either way we don't get her thinking. Since my husband has been finished his education on becoming a Special Ed. teacher he said she shows definite characteristic signs of autism herself. So this means we won't see the boys for a year. I keep trying to get close to her but it just doesn't work. I worry about our son being over there with all the upheaval in these foreign countries against Americans. All I can do is keep him in my list of prayers daily.

Take care everyone and to those who need healing prayers I send them out, have a good day or night. Sam have a wonderful time you are in my thoughts and prayers too. I'm off to bed.[/quote]

Strawberry4U, my heart hurts for you - the military hasn't seemed to consider the needs of families much in our recent and current wars. My daughter's brother-in-law and his wife were both deployed to hazardous areas in Iraq when their daughter was a year old, so they didn't see her for a year (she was with other relatives). We have a difficult daughter-in-law but nothing like what you're facing. It's hard to be strong in such circumstances - maybe she'll relent a bit - I hope so.


----------



## bellestarr12

Marianne818 said:


> I had bought a small place in Colorado, overlooking a canyon, it was in a subdivision but I was lucky to be on the back side on a cul-de-sac when I got laid off I managed to hold onto it for almost a year, but CO is a very expensive place to live and I got an offer I couldn't refuse on the home. Broke my heart to give it up  But I'm in a much better place now :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Your home sounds wonderful!!! I've visited Phoenix many times when my DS and his family lived there, I admit it was too hot for me so only went in the winter :lol: I also will never buy in a HOA area, I do not want a group to tell me I have to do such and such, my late husband owned a home in an area that was HOA, when we married I wanted to plant flowers and update the landscape. You would have thought I was painting the house a neon green or something, had 4 cars pull up and tell me that I could not plant flowers, only shrubs, no trees in the front either. Needless to say they controlled everything so every lawn looked the same.. BORING!!! Was so glad when he sold and we moved ;-)
> Your Daughters place sounds wonderful for her and the children, a yard to play in is so much better than a water feature!!
> Home is where the heart is and I'm sure your home is full of love as ours is also ;-)


Marianne, we do think alike. I've actually heard of HOAs that won't let you put up a clothesline - even behind a fence! :roll:


----------



## Pontuf

Yes Rick did have chicken pox as a child like most of us. Nasonex just was the stimulous to set off shingles. Listen to the ad on TV. The TV ad for Nasonex states this. No more Nasonex for Rick. Tooooo dangerous!


----------



## bellestarr12

Marianne818 said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may just spend the rest of the day in my nightie watching videos :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bellestarr I glad you made it back safely, and I think youve earnt a day wearing whatever you want and watching videos. Though I must say my choice would be a book and my needles (with yarn on them of course!).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I could read and knit simultaneously  but I can't - however I crocheted my way through "Slumdog Millionaire" and the first episode of the new (to the US) series "Call the Midwife" on PBS, which is just delightful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was able to see the last few minutes of "Call the Midwife" wish I could have seen it from the beginning! C was intent on the Giant's football game, if football is being broadcast she is watching!! :-( I managed to finish the square for the bunny, will try to get step 2 done today, also finished one of the scarfs, Mom saw it and somehow it ended up nicely displayed on her black blouse, hmmmm guess I lost that one :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Go to http://video.pbs.org/video/2284744812 - you can watch the full episode online!


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks Nana. It's been a busy end of summer and we also lost our 15 year old English cocker Clarence. Very hard emotionally on us and our dear Pontuf, his best friend.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Nana. It's been a busy end of summer and we also lost our 15 year old English cocker Clarence. Very hard emotionally on us and our dear Pontuf, his best friend.


I am so sorry to hear that- it is hard to lose the four-legged ones!


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks Nana. Such a loss. Everytime we left the house Clarence was at the door and also there to greet us everytime we came home, most of the time with a toy gift in his mouth He slept at the foot of our bed for 15 years. Such a friend and he trained his own dog Pontuf to be a stellar example of himself. I've never seen a dog mourn before but now I see it in Pontuf.


----------



## bellestarr12

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Nana. Such a loss. Everytime we left the house Clarence was at the door and also there to greet us everytime we came home, most of the time with a toy gift in his mouth He slept at the foot of our bed for 15 years. Such a friend and he trained his own dog Pontuf to be a stellar example of himself. I've never seen a dog mourn before but now I see it in Pontuf.


I am so sorry for your loss. Dogs can be great friends. When we lived on a farm our Greta and our neighbors' dog Lady were best buddies. When Greta was attacked by coyotes and lost a lot of blood and was on a bed in the kitchen so I could be near her if she needed me, Lady followed me inside when I came back from the vet and refused to leave for 2 days, until Greta was up and moving a bit, and even then we let Lady stay, because it upset her so to be gone for long. She'd lie next to Greta and keep watch, barking for me to come if she thought help was needed.


----------



## Dori Sage

5mmdpns said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all fellow KPers. This is my first time on this weekend. Haven't read the posts as yet. Went to the symphony on Fri nite w/a knitting friend and her son. While there I started itching. By the time I got home my upper arms and chest were covered in a rash. Went to Urgent Care yesterday and was given Zertex. I slept almost all afternoon. The MD says its hives. Not like the hives I've ever had. So I'm taking the Zertex and feeling better. Still have the rash. [bold]I had a Shingles vaccination nearly two weeks ago and wonder if this is a reaction from that. The MD says No. But I wonder.[/bold]
> 
> 
> 
> I would say yes it is a reaction--you would know if it was a food allergy or if it was environmental, it would have gone away when you left that area. Recently, I had a flu shot and after two or three days I had mild flu symptoms with a low fever but was gone when I had my usual cold/flu medication that evening. My doctor just says "it's possible", they don't know everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. You had a reaction to something that you ingested into your body. You had an allergic response to it and your body tried to push it out of your system through the hives. I would go and see an allergy specialist and talk to him/her about it and the shingles vaccine.
> 
> I had an anaphalactic reaction to a flu vaccine a number of years ago. When I talked to the ER doc who received me from ambulance, he told me that I could never again have any vaccinations of any kind. I took this up with my allergy specialist and he agreed. He told me that in the vaccinations are so many similar and the same base ingredients that once you have had such a severe reaction, you are not to have any more vaccinations. Please go and see an allergy specialist. It may be something you ate and did not realize you reacted to it. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks - I have an appt w/MD at 1:50 pm.B/c I am so itchy, even w/Zertex, that I'm going nuts.


----------



## Pontuf

Doesn't it just break your heart.
Such loving animals. What a beautiful story.


----------



## tea4two

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Nana. Such a loss. Everytime we left the house Clarence was at the door and also there to greet us everytime we came home, most of the time with a toy gift in his mouth He slept at the foot of our bed for 15 years. Such a friend and he trained his own dog Pontuf to be a stellar example of himself. I've never seen a dog mourn before but now I see it in Pontuf.


So very sorry for your loss. I know how our pets become such a part of ourselves and our family. Some people just don't understand how interweaved into our lives they are.

Will offer prayers to St. Francis that he finds a special place in his garden for your friend.


----------



## Pontuf

Thank you tea.



tea4two said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Nana. Such a loss. Everytime we left the house Clarence was at the door and also there to greet us everytime we came home, most of the time with a toy gift in his mouth He slept at the foot of our bed for 15 years. Such a friend and he trained his own dog Pontuf to be a stellar example of himself. I've never seen a dog mourn before but now I see it in Pontuf.
> 
> 
> 
> So very sorry for your loss. I know how our pets become such a part of ourselves and our family. Some people just don't understand how interweaved into our lives they are.
> 
> Will offer prayers to St. Francis that he finds a special place in his garden for your friend.
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

So sorry about your dog, Pontuf. I suppose that is the price we pay for loving them, and being loved by them.


----------



## Pontuf

So true Kate
Thanks



KateB said:


> So sorry about your dog, Pontuf. I suppose that is the price we pay for loving them, and being loved by them.


----------



## oddball

knittycritter said:


> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knittycritter and rphurmann - I understand you both. I am 59 and my daughter is 19 going on 40. We have a brilliant relationship but I can see the signs of trying to tell (advise) me what to do. Starting with how the craft room should be, getting rid of things (I don't think so) and this one made me laugh, Mum I don't think you should read 50 shades, it's nothing but abuse. Did'nt tell her I had no inclination to read it anyway. Just going to keep my wits about me. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi oddball,
> 
> Thanks for your response and its nice to hear that someone can relate to this. I do love all my children very much, I used to have a wonderful relationship with my daughter but it has deteriorated in the last 5 to 6 years. Sad to say, I am glad there is 3000 miles between us, when I get tired of her telling me how to think and feel, and then somewhat demanding these things, I just hang up the phone. lol!!! I am still more than capable of thinking for myself, taking care of myself and making my own decisions without any help from her, but she acts if I am ready for the nursing home, geezz!! That is what I don't get!!! :roll:
> I always thought as my family ages we would grow closer, but honestly we grow further apart. We all love each other but I think there is too much type A personality going on in each of my children. lol, anyway good talking to you and have a wonderful day!
> 
> Knittycritter
Click to expand...

So sorry that you are being treated like that. I can remember my sister was like that with my mum, so bossy mum used to call her matron behind her back. She'd say to me, who does she think she is but she wouldn't say anything to my sister about it.I know my DS thought she was doing her best for her but there must be a better way. She does actually try it with me now but I just agree with her and go my own way. Don't like to upset anyone.


----------



## Marianne818

bellestarr1 said:


> Marianne, we do think alike. I've actually heard of HOAs that won't let you put up a clothesline - even behind a fence! :roll:


LOL, I know, that's the way mine was, I had to submit 6 shades of paint before I was allowed to paint my place. It was originally a shade of brown, but had turned many shades even to a red in some spots. I went before this stupid board 6 times with 6 different shades they rejected them all. Wanted me to use the original shade or switch to a green since the homes near mine were all some shade of green. I left it as it was, mainly because I didn't want a green house! Can you believe 3 months later they had the nerve to try to fine me because I refused to paint the color they chose for me? I didn't pay the fine either!!! NEVER a HOA period! That's one of the problems with finding our house, the nicer homes have some type of covenants and I will never deal with them again :!:


----------



## Marianne818

My prayers are with you on the loss of your sweet dog. Our Bear and Brandie were at the Rainbow Bridge waiting for him, he will be in good company, so many of our tea party have lost much loved pets. Our hearts go out to you at this time.


----------



## 5mmdpns

What is an HOA? I am not familiar with this term. I know that if a person rents an apartment or a house, they have to clear it with the landlord before making changes including painting the place. I did not think you had to do this when you owned your own house.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

bellestarr1 wrote:
Marianne, we do think alike. I've actually heard of HOAs that won't let you put up a clothesline - even behind a fence! 

Marianne wrote:
LOL, I know, that's the way mine was, I had to submit 6 shades of paint before I was allowed to paint my place. It was originally a shade of brown, but had turned many shades even to a red in some spots. I went before this stupid board 6 times with 6 different shades they rejected them all. Wanted me to use the original shade or switch to a green since the homes near mine were all some shade of green. I left it as it was, mainly because I didn't want a green house! Can you believe 3 months later they had the nerve to try to fine me because I refused to paint the color they chose for me? I didn't pay the fine either!!! NEVER a HOA period! That's one of the problems with finding our house, the nicer homes have some type of covenants and I will never deal with them again


----------



## bellestarr12

5mmdpns said:


> What is an HOA? I am not familiar with this term. I know that if a person rents an apartment or a house, they have to clear it with the landlord before making changes including painting the place. I did not think you had to do this when you owned your own house.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> bellestarr1 wrote:
> Marianne, we do think alike. I've actually heard of HOAs that won't let you put up a clothesline - even behind a fence!
> 
> Marianne wrote:
> LOL, I know, that's the way mine was, I had to submit 6 shades of paint before I was allowed to paint my place. It was originally a shade of brown, but had turned many shades even to a red in some spots. I went before this stupid board 6 times with 6 different shades they rejected them all. Wanted me to use the original shade or switch to a green since the homes near mine were all some shade of green. I left it as it was, mainly because I didn't want a green house! Can you believe 3 months later they had the nerve to try to fine me because I refused to paint the color they chose for me? I didn't pay the fine either!!! NEVER a HOA period! That's one of the problems with finding our house, the nicer homes have some type of covenants and I will never deal with them again


HOA = Homeowners' Association. The idea is to enforce certain regulations so people don't let their places get rundown and make the neighborhood look bad. Not a terrible idea but they can be rather overbearing. For instance, they often require you to submit paint color changes for approval by the HOA board.


----------



## tea4two

5mmdpns said:


> What is an HOA? I am not familiar with this term. I know that if a person rents an apartment or a house, they have to clear it with the landlord before making changes including painting the place. I did not think you had to do this when you owned your own house.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> bellestarr1 wrote:
> Marianne, we do think alike. I've actually heard of HOAs that won't let you put up a clothesline - even behind a fence!
> 
> Marianne wrote:
> LOL, I know, that's the way mine was, I had to submit 6 shades of paint before I was allowed to paint my place. It was originally a shade of brown, but had turned many shades even to a red in some spots. I went before this stupid board 6 times with 6 different shades they rejected them all. Wanted me to use the original shade or switch to a green since the homes near mine were all some shade of green. I left it as it was, mainly because I didn't want a green house! Can you believe 3 months later they had the nerve to try to fine me because I refused to paint the color they chose for me? I didn't pay the fine either!!! NEVER a HOA period! That's one of the problems with finding our house, the nicer homes have some type of covenants and I will never deal with them again


HOA is Home Owners Association. A group of people who set the "laws" of the community.


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks Marianne.
A friend of mine sent me a card that said 
"Until one has loved an animal, a part of one's soul remains unawakened". So painful but so true.



Marianne818 said:


> My prayers are with you on the loss of your sweet dog. Our Bear and Brandie were at the Rainbow Bridge waiting for him, he will be in good company, so many of our tea party have lost much loved pets. Our hearts go out to you at this time.


----------



## Sorlenna

I've long said the trouble with family pets is that the family outlives them...but what joys they are when they are with us, and we have memories. So very sorry to hear about your loss, Pontuf.

So, I'm just running through to say hey--bit busy at the moment and more to come this week--he has dr appts twice this week and DD has come down with something; she came home from work early today. 

Meanwhile, I am working on some projects and trying to get those done as soon as I can (we have a little show coming up on the 20th), and I have a new pattern in the works. But I will try to catch up and write more later in the week.

To the hostesses: you rock!

Sam, have a wonderful trip--we'll look forward to hearing about it!


----------



## Lurker 2

thank you, Sorlenna!


----------



## daralene

bellestarr12 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may just spend the rest of the day in my nightie watching videos :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bellestarr I glad you made it back safely, and I think youve earnt a day wearing whatever you want and watching videos. Though I must say my choice would be a book and my needles (with yarn on them of course!).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I could read and knit simultaneously  but I can't - however I crocheted my way through "Slumdog Millionaire" and the first episode of the new (to the US) series "Call the Midwife" on PBS, which is just delightful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was able to see the last few minutes of "Call the Midwife" wish I could have seen it from the beginning! C was intent on the Giant's football game, if football is being broadcast she is watching!! :-( I managed to finish the square for the bunny, will try to get step 2 done today, also finished one of the scarfs, Mom saw it and somehow it ended up nicely displayed on her black blouse, hmmmm guess I lost that one :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go to http://video.pbs.org/video/2284744812 - you can watch the full episode online!
Click to expand...

Thank you for this. I wanted to see this since it was mentioned here. I don't have cable tv or satellite tv so just do computer and videos. Now I can see what you are talking about. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KatyNora

Pontuf, I'm so sorry for your loss. Our pets are so much a part of our lives that losing one is a terrible bereavement. I hope you and Pontuf, the pup, will bring some comfort to each other.


----------



## Pontuf

Thank you Katy.



KatyNora said:


> Pontuf, I'm so sorry for your loss. Our pets are so much a part of our lives that losing one is a terrible bereavement. I hope you and Pontuf, the pup, will bring some comfort to each other.


----------



## daralene

Pontuf...So sorry to hear about the loss of your lovely dog. I know the pain is great as this was a member of your family. Sounds like you had a very special, loving dog and the memories will be with you always.

Also, thank you for mentioning that about Nasonex. I didn't know that. I had shingles once for 2 months and it was a real nightmare. Now the after effects. Just got the shingles shot and have been having no energy at all since and really bad pains. It still is ok though because it is nothing at all compared to the actual shingles and I think it will be temporary. No Nasonex for me thanks to you.


----------



## daralene

Have any of you seen the new site for designers. Sorlenna already saw it and posted there. Great to see your work on there and the other sites.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-107-1.html


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> Rookie Retiree..... Fluffy is wonderful and Bryce looks so happy.... I'll bet he was the envy of the class when he could say that you knit it for him.......
> 
> Daralene..... I have not see that yarn for the ruffle scarves.... It is beautiful and the scarf looks so warm and soft....


Thanks Dreamweaver...The yarn is like your name...woven dreams.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> thought I would include a photo of the German Chocolate cake[ after we had cut into it- did not think of it before] Fale loves having his photo taken so here is the cake and the 'birthday boy'
> We expect to have lots of visitors this week- so that is good- I had actually forgotten how large the cake ends up!


How wonderful to find the photo of Fale and his birthday cake that you made for him. He is such a handsome man and beautiful smile with a very young looking face. So sad that he has so many challenges now.

I finally quit reading and just went through looking for photos and found Darowil's needle organizer, your photo of Fale, and now to find Sam's photo of the puppies. I've given up on getting to read everything. DH was gone for 45 min. so I got on immediatly. Gotta get off again, but I will see if I can find the puppies before I let him on again.


----------



## daralene

KateB said:


> I don't know why, but I don't seem to be getting any notification of post from this week's TP. Anyone else got this problem? I know I can still find you all through the Watched Topics, but it's not as easy.
> *Having just written that, I just got 4 posts in my in-box! Sod's law.
> Going out for lunch today with my oldest friend - in friendship years, not age! :lol: We've been pals since we met at college in 1969. She's just come back from a trip to the States - Boston, New York, Cape Cod - and no doubt has loads of photos, as do I of our recent Adriatic cruise..... talking of which, here are a few more pics.


Oh thank you... So beautiful!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> thought I would include a photo of the German Chocolate cake[ after we had cut into it- did not think of it before] Fale loves having his photo taken so here is the cake and the 'birthday boy'
> We expect to have lots of visitors this week- so that is good- I had actually forgotten how large the cake ends up!
> 
> 
> 
> How wonderful to find the photo of Fale and his birthday cake that you made for him. He is such a handsome man and beautiful smile with a very young looking face. So sad that he has so many challenges now.
> 
> I finally quit reading and just went through looking for photos and found Darowil's needle organizer, your photo of Fale, and now to find Sam's photo of the puppies. I've given up on getting to read everything. DH was gone for 45 min. so I got on immediatly. Gotta get off again, but I will see if I can find the puppies before I let him on again.
Click to expand...

I really should make a note when photos crop up- I have spent ages scrolling through looking for things- it can be so helpful when someone has a distinctive avatar!
I must tell Fale you think he looks young- he consistently remembers his age a few years less than actual- bit of a Peter Pan at times! 
I have not yet figured out how Darowil made her organiser- it looks good though!
Do hope you are getting your energy back! Shingles in any form are no fun, and it sounds as though the shot is a mixed blessing!


----------



## Southern Gal

5mmdpns said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone! It's 11am here and I haven't even managed to get dressed yet - not a pretty sight. :.
> 
> 
> 
> Bellastarr ws talking to staying in her nightie all day after an exhausting weekend- so you can join her.
> Bellastarr hope you managed a relaxing day.
> Dori Sage how are the hives going? Should be settling by now I hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, still have them. I really believe that this was caused by the Shingles vaccine. In fact, I now have some on the bottom of my legs in the back. They are not like normal hives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go and see your doctor asap!
> 
> The shingles vaccine may have triggered a total body break out of shingles/chicken pox and these are not hives. This is an adverse reaction to the vaccine and things like this need to be reported.
> http://senior-health.emedtv.com/shingles-vaccine/shingles-vaccine-side-effects.html
Click to expand...

dori, go to dr. i agree with 5mm and she usually knows what she is talking about. i have had the shingles on top and down the side of left side of my head, hope i never go through that ever again, first of all you could see my head from a mile away, couldn't hide the red and hurt sooooo deep and badly, i didn't care what my hair looked like, cause i couldn't stand to touch up there. i hope for the best for you.


----------



## darowil

Marianne818 said:


> It's a very raining cool morning, arthur is visiting Mom and I and we really wish he would move on about his business. So, I plan on a total knitting day. Going to look up a recipe for chicken in the crockpot so I won't have to worry about our dinner.
> Sam, I am so glad I don't live close by, I'd have to have one of those sweet puppies, my Toots had a horrible seizure on Saturday, thought I was going to loose her this time. But she seems fine this morning, her meds do help a lot, I think she got into her sister's food while Mom's gate was down, that always sends her into trouble.
> Have a wonderful day.. prayers and lots of hugs all around.


Maybe a nice hot drink will encourage him to leave? lol
Maybe you could give your crockpot chicken dish for my tea! Need to decide what to do this wee- might work it out and then use them as my base for next weeks recipes. Don't expect anything exciting from me- especially as I am going for weight loss type ones, without using my WWs recipes which I usually use.


----------



## margewhaples

rpuhrmann said:


> Marge! Yes, I'm having the same problem! Not only on KP, but if I try to go onto FaceBook too. It's very irritating! I think it means there are a lot of people trying to access the internet.
> 
> Roberta
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last I've come to the last post at 8:18. It has taken me since6:00 pm I am not not sure why this site keeps stalling sometimes every couple of characters. I have used CC cleaner and there are no issues. I have plenty of space. But it takes 2-10 min to go from one page to the other and often stalls in between. It will sometimes say mozilla not responding. Or
> the script is not responding. What does that mean is it the browser or the site. Is anyone else having this problem? It has stalled 4 times while I am writing this message. So I am heading off to bed. Most of us seem to be doing better. So thank God for that.
> Hope next week progresses with less hitches for our hostesses. We appreciate your efforts, but don't require your constant vigilance, 3-4 times a day is plenty sufficient and if that is not possible we all understand.
> We'll catch you whenever we can and you can. Love to all Marlark Marge.
Click to expand...

Roberta: I was seeking substantiation of the problem to determine if it orignates with Kp or is a mozilla problem and to whom I should address the problem. I simply don't have time to waste 2-3 min between entries and sometimes between characters in a reply. Marlark Marge.


----------



## darowil

redriet60 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume ypu found it as I had posted it which was prompted the comment
> Darowil...Any chance of a photo of your needle storage. If you already posted one I will find it eventually, just not caught up yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene I assume you found it as I had posted it which was prompted the comment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May I ask how you made your needle storage, I saw the picture, is it written down some where?
Click to expand...

It was very hard work. Involved walking round Ikea! Found it in their storage section I think- but it was so long ago I can't remember for sure. It sat around for a while then had the brillant idea of using it for my needles, hung it up and half used for a few months until suddenly I organised it. Have already found it really handy to be able to go and see immediatlly if I have the needle I wanted. All Ihave done is printed out the sizes on scrap paper and stapled them close to the edge so they don't slip down. I'll add a close up of the top so you can see what I have used.
Well for reason my computer is not recognising the SD card this time- the same as I used for the first posting so no idea what is going on.
DH has emailed me the photo so I see if I can get that posted. And find another SD card to see if it is my machine (though the card worked on David's)


----------



## 5mmdpns

oops, computer glitching!!


----------



## margewhaples

Returned from the sr. ctr this afternoon. The other walker was delivered, but still is not the right one according to the person who delivered it I should have a wider one to accommodate my size. Said he would order a new one for me.
Hope they get it all together. No matter how much I tell them what I weigh and how tall I am it does not seem to be right and this has been six wks since my fall. 
Knitting on the pagoda colored shawl is progressing this wk.
May work on purses next week. The one who was assisting me broke her arm badly in 3 places. Surgery wkend before last.
She is coming to sr. ctr between drs appts and phys therapy.
I can't find the website that showed all the puppy pictures to be adopted. Does anyone know it.
Tai chi tomorrow. My energy level and endurance is way down. On my trip to mall I could hardly go 2-300 ft before I had to rest and had very bad pain in my leg, particularly in the foot that night and next morning. TKhe weather is again very hot and dry (88 deg in the house) probably 92 out). I can barely leave bedroom where the ac is. It is only a room ac. See all of you later. Haven't heard from Joe and someone mentioned Siouxanne. Wishing all of you bright and happy days without the anxieties of life in this
world. I don't blame Strawberry4 for being concerned for GC\ while her son is away. I am sure he is concerned also.
Perhaps he won't be there long. 
Myfanwy,KateB, Darowill you are doing a great job on the TP.
Don't forget to get the rest you need. The rest of us can
help some. Marlark Marge.


----------



## darowil

I PMd Anita and she got back to same that things are fine there. Just recovering. I was a bit worried becuase soemtimes famlies instincts are right despite what all the tests etc might say.


----------



## darowil

margewhaples said:


> Don't forget to get the rest you need. The rest of us can
> help some. Marlark Marge.


Thanks Marge- and every on eelse for the complments we have received- it really does run itself once it is started. Everyone is so busy looking out for each other- and more obvious this week as I am taking more notice than usual.
And Marge yes- I am not going to make any more comments on what I have read this morning as everything has been addressed.Will be praying that you get the strength to keep going if things aren't going to get better. Improvemnt would be even better than coping though!


----------



## Dori Sage

Southern Gal said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone! It's 11am here and I haven't even managed to get dressed yet - not a pretty sight. :.
> 
> 
> 
> Bellastarr ws talking to staying in her nightie all day after an exhausting weekend- so you can join her.
> Bellastarr hope you managed a relaxing day.
> Dori Sage how are the hives going? Should be settling by now I hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, still have them. I really believe that this was caused by the Shingles vaccine. In fact, I now have some on the bottom of my legs in the back. They are not like normal hives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go and see your doctor asap!
> 
> The shingles vaccine may have triggered a total body break out of shingles/chicken pox and these are not hives. This is an adverse reaction to the vaccine and things like this need to be reported.
> http://senior-health.emedtv.com/shingles-vaccine/shingles-vaccine-side-effects.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dori, go to dr. i agree with 5mm and she usually knows what she is talking about. i have had the shingles on top and down the side of left side of my head, hope i never go through that ever again, first of all you could see my head from a mile away, couldn't hide the red and hurt sooooo deep and badly, i didn't care what my hair looked like, cause i couldn't stand to touch up there. i hope for the best for you.
Click to expand...

Saw the MD this afternoon. He doesn't think that the rash is shingles because it is a flat dry rash. No oozing that is associated with singles. He gave me a topical cream, which seems to be working. Stops the itch. And it is better today than yesterday. He also advised me to stop the Slo-Niacin because that could be the cause. So we'll see. Thanks everyone for your advise.


----------



## darowil

Dori Sage glad things seem to be settleing. It is always difficult when two things happen at similar times not to associate them with each other. But I suspect that this is a better option than reaction to the shingles vaccine if it would have been anything like shingles.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Do hope you are getting your energy back! Shingles in any form are no fun, and it sounds as though the shot is a mixed blessing!


_______________________________

Yes, but I can truthfully say I would rather have a few side effects from this shot than ever have the shingles again!!!! No comparison.

It looks like that organizer of Darowil's is pretty great. I can see people using something like that for different things. How wonderful to have all those circle needles in some sort of order and where the cables can be stretched out so they are easier to use.
:thumbup:

Dori....Soooo Glad you don't have the shingles. Could be an allergy to something that is a carrier in the shot. Glad they are helping the itch. Sometimes you can get a little rash from the niacin, but this sounds like a lot. Hope the rash clears up soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks Happy .

And no more Nasonex. Nasty stuff!



daralene said:


> Pontuf...So sorry to hear about the loss of your lovely dog. I know the pain is great as this was a member of your family. Sounds like you had a very special, loving dog and the memories will be with you always.
> 
> Also, thank you for mentioning that about Nasonex. I didn't know that. I had shingles once for 2 months and it was a real nightmare. Now the after effects. Just got the shingles shot and have been having no energy at all since and really bad pains. It still is ok though because it is nothing at all compared to the actual shingles and I think it will be temporary. No Nasonex for me thanks to you.


----------



## Pontuf

Bellestar what sweet dogs! And such a lovely memory .



bellestarr12 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Nana. Such a loss. Everytime we left the house Clarence was at the door and also there to greet us everytime we came home, most of the time with a toy gift in his mouth He slept at the foot of our bed for 15 years. Such a friend and he trained his own dog Pontuf to be a stellar example of himself. I've never seen a dog mourn before but now I
> see it in Pontuf.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss. Dogs can be great friends. When we lived on a farm our Greta and our neighbors' dog Lady were best buddies. When Greta was attacked by coyotes and lost a lot of blood and was on a bed in the kitchen so I could be near her if she needed me, Lady followed me inside when I came back from the vet and refused to leave for 2 days, until Greta was up and moving a bit, and even then we let Lady stay, because it upset her so to be gone for long. She'd lie next to Greta and keep watch, barking for me to come if she thought help was needed.
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> puppies!


Yay!!! I just found the puppy photos and just as DH is ready to take over again. I had to laugh out loud when I saw the white one with the tongue sticking out so far. Oh how adorable. They are just so loveable and I know they are little bundles of love. I can feel the licks all the way through the computer. Thanks for more photos. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Happy .
> 
> And no more Nasonex. Nasty stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf...So sorry to hear about the loss of your lovely dog. I know the pain is great as this was a member of your family. Sounds like you had a very special, loving dog and the memories will be with you always.
> 
> Also, thank you for mentioning that about Nasonex. I didn't know that. I had shingles once for 2 months and it was a real nightmare. Now the after effects. Just got the shingles shot and have been having no energy at all since and really bad pains. It still is ok though because it is nothing at all compared to the actual shingles and I think it will be temporary. No Nasonex for me thanks to you.
Click to expand...

But you do have to realize that not everyone who uses Nasonex does get a reaction to it that will trigger a case of shingles. It is the same as saying that no one can ever eat gluten because someone was gluten intolerant or saying that you are not going to eat peanut butter because someone had a reaction to it and ended up dying from it. Same as saying that you will never take Tylenol because someone reacted to it. Everyone is different.

I know many people who use Nasonex and have never had a reaction to it. I have never reacted to it. My neice uses it daily and has never reacted to it.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Daralene.... Thanks for the yarn name... I'll have to search for that..... if just to have the label!!!

Dori... So glad it is not shingles. Mom had that and is still having neuropathy 2+ years later and I have taken her off the Gabapentin they prescribed to control the pain. She says the Tylenol she is supposed to take does nothing for her and wants her Advil back... (Not good for her kidneys but can't have her hurting all the time.) Glad the cream is helping...


----------



## margewhaples

I have been debating as to the shingles vaccine. So far it is offered by my health plan, but with a very large price tag.
Also I am not certain that with all my other problems I need to take the chance as yet. I had a very bad case of chickenpox when I worked in the emergency room years ago and I had had it as a child in the lesser degree. 5mmdpns: perhaps you can elucidate us as to the advisability of the vaccine if we have other autoimmune conditions. 
Marlark Marge.


----------



## 5mmdpns

margewhaples said:


> I have been debating as to the shingles vaccine. So far it is offered by my health plan, but with a very large price tag.
> Also I am not certain that with all my other problems I need to take the chance as yet. I had a very bad case of chickenpox when I worked in the emergency room years ago and I had had it as a child in the lesser degree. 5mmdpns: perhaps you can elucidate us as to the advisability of the vaccine if we have other autoimmune conditions.
> Marlark Marge.


I advise you to not take the vaccine. Chances are that if you have not come down with a case of shingles with all your health issues in your own body, you will not. Also if you do happen to come down with shingles, you get to the doctor asap and there is medication that can be prescribed for you to take to take away the severity of the shingles. This medication needs to be taken within 48 hours of the first sign of the shingle rash. It is very effective.

I am autoimmune compromised with my medical issues. I have had no vaccines for over a decade. I have not come down with any illnesses for which there is a vaccine. (I did come down with the flu once after I got a flu vaccine. I knew I had died and gone to hell, only hell would not hurt as much so I knew I could not be there). After the childhood illnesses and the childhood vaccines, IMHO, no more vaccines are necessary.

Because of the autoimmune conditions that exist in some people, one might think that they are suseptable to every thing that comes along. This is not so and in some ways their immune systems are stronger to withstand some illnesses and not subcome to them.

The autoimmune disorders come from within the person and not from an outside source. ie. you can not catch diabetes from your neighbour. you can not catch celiac disease from the post master. you can not catch fibromyalgia from the local bus driver. etc. These illnesses are part of you and rise from within you. You have been dna programed to have these diseases as part of your physiological makeup.


----------



## bellestarr12

Marianne818 said:


> bellestarr1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, we do think alike. I've actually heard of HOAs that won't let you put up a clothesline - even behind a fence! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I know, that's the way mine was, I had to submit 6 shades of paint before I was allowed to paint my place. It was originally a shade of brown, but had turned many shades even to a red in some spots. I went before this stupid board 6 times with 6 different shades they rejected them all. Wanted me to use the original shade or switch to a green since the homes near mine were all some shade of green. I left it as it was, mainly because I didn't want a green house! Can you believe 3 months later they had the nerve to try to fine me because I refused to paint the color they chose for me? I didn't pay the fine either!!! NEVER a HOA period! That's one of the problems with finding our house, the nicer homes have some type of covenants and I will never deal with them again :!:
Click to expand...

I'm with you, Marianne! I've never had to deal with one and believe me, I never want to.


----------



## mjs

bellestarr12 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had bought a small place in Colorado, overlooking a canyon, it was in a subdivision but I was lucky to be on the back side on a cul-de-sac when I got laid off I managed to hold onto it for almost a year, but CO is a very expensive place to live and I got an offer I couldn't refuse on the home. Broke my heart to give it up  But I'm in a much better place now :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Your home sounds wonderful!!! I've visited Phoenix many times when my DS and his family lived there, I admit it was too hot for me so only went in the winter :lol: I also will never buy in a HOA area, I do not want a group to tell me I have to do such and such, my late husband owned a home in an area that was HOA, when we married I wanted to plant flowers and update the landscape. You would have thought I was painting the house a neon green or something, had 4 cars pull up and tell me that I could not plant flowers, only shrubs, no trees in the front either. Needless to say they controlled everything so every lawn looked the same.. BORING!!! Was so glad when he sold and we moved ;-)
> Your Daughters place sounds wonderful for her and the children, a yard to play in is so much better than a water feature!!
> Home is where the heart is and I'm sure your home is full of love as ours is also ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, we do think alike. I've actually heard of HOAs that won't let you put up a clothesline - even behind a fence! :roll:
Click to expand...

I think no clothesline laws are fairly common. And I think some state, maybe NJ, has outlawed such laws. One of the reasons I would never want to live in a association area. Borough regulations are bad enough.


----------



## sassafras123

Jinx thank you. Al did well on neuclearcstressvtest. That worried me a lot as friends shared horror stories.
Will see surgeon Fri.
Joy


----------



## preston

you go girl!!!

sam



knittycritter said:


> Hello rpuhrmann,
> 
> I can totally relate to what or how you may feel. I have 3 daughters and 2 sons. I am only 55 but in the last couple of years my oldest which is 35 thinks that I am getting to old to think for myself. She has on many occasions told me how to think and what to do as if my brain fails me! I told her not to long ago I can still think and do for myself and I am not going to roll over and play dead just because you think I don't do things in the way you think I should. She lives in Seattle, WA I live in Savannah, Ga and thank goodness for that. She has gotten so high and mighty to suddenly understand all as if I should be answering to her. That will be the day!!!!!! lol
> 
> Happy Knitting!


----------



## KatyNora

darowil said:


> I PMd Anita and she got back to same that things are fine there. Just recovering. I was a bit worried becuase soemtimes famlies instincts are right despite what all the tests etc might say.


Thanks for reporting, darowil. I've been thinking about Anita a lot, so it's good to know things are OK there.


----------



## preston

pontuf - precious puppies - i mourn with you - they take a part of you with them

sam



Pontuf said:


> Thanks Nana. Such a loss. Everytime we left the house Clarence was at the door and also there to greet us everytime we came home, most of the time with a toy gift in his mouth He slept at the foot of our bed for 15 years. Such a friend and he trained his own dog Pontuf to be a stellar example of himself. I've never seen a dog mourn before but now I see it in Pontuf.


----------



## preston

sorry i wasn't on today - lots to do - but all packed except for a few things i will throw in tomorrow - think hickory has an idea what is going on - she is being very attentive - i hate leaving her - i know she will be fine - but i will still worry - i am really not a traveler anymore - would much rather be home. plane leaves around 1:30 tomorrow afternoon edt and will be in seattle around five in the evening pdt.

i really will be glad when i am home.

sam


----------



## pammie1234

pontuf, so sorry about your puppy. I know how hard it is to lose such a faithful friend.

Guess I'll have to go back some pages. I missed darowil's organizer.

As far as getting rid of things, my DD has encouraged me to get rid of things that I don't want to. In fact, we have had some major fights over it. The tables were turned this weekend, however, when her friends told her to get rid of some of her things! She didn't like it either! As the saying goes, "What goes around, comes around."


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> pontuf, so sorry about your puppy. I know how hard it is to lose such a faithful friend.
> 
> Guess I'll have to go back some pages. I missed darowil's organizer.
> 
> As far as getting rid of things, my DD has encouraged me to get rid of things that I don't want to. In fact, we have had some major fights over it. The tables were turned this weekend, however, when her friends told her to get rid of some of her things! She didn't like it either! As the saying goes, "What goes around, comes around."


check out page 7 Pammie, I am pretty sure that is where the organiser is!

oops page 5


----------



## pammie1234

Thank you!


----------



## Dreamweaver

sassafras123 said:


> Jinx thank you. Al did well on neuclearcstressvtest. That worried me a lot as friends shared horror stories.
> Will see surgeon Fri.
> Joy


So glad to hear the tests went well. When they first discovered DH's aneurysm, he was afraid to move.... We were quite surprised when the Dr. said he would wait before doing surgery. It was almost a year.... Of course, we did eventually have the surgery. He was only in the hospital overnight..... In our case, there was an unusual little glitvch and the Dr. did have to go in and redo soms stuff, but that is not the norm. all has been fine since and we will be getting a scan in Nov. to check that all is well. It is so scary sounding and his stent was so big, but it has really been a very easy fix, all things considered. iHe is a little younger than your DH.... About 11 years, but that should make no difference... genral health is much more the issue. Please let us know what the surgeon says come Friday.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Home Owners Associations are horrible. It is getting harder and harder to buy a new home without one though. We looked at a very country type place with horse roaming and lots of acerage..... and they had a book about 3 inchew thick of rules. Not only what you could plant, the color of your windows, doors, etc. but that they wanted every place to look loke a ranch with more than one building if possible and lots of corners (The more corners, the more the building costs.) there was even a rul about your lights not shining on neighbor's property..... We did not buy there........ My biggest objection is that the committee tht determinse yeah or nay is usually composed of 3 people...... Not nearly enough IMHO.


----------



## Dreamweaver

I know my grown kids think they know more than me and, in some cases, they are right. It has nothing to do with how I should run my life though. They do get a little vocal about health issues and stress as it relatesto me, but that is because they care that i am not getting better..... We have very different styles and are pretty content to acknowledge those differences and let everyone be themselves. That would probably change if DH were not still here. Then, they would probably become overprotective.... but they also know that I will be me, so i son't anticipate any real problems. I do feel for those that have them though. I wonder how they think we managed to survive and to raise them, given our failings!!!

I say all this... but have to admit that mom's attachment to THINGS is driving *me* up the wall.... I seldom say anything to her though... but it will be a battle royal when she has to downsize to go into an apartment/facility. My hope is that she won't care as much by then, but I'm not taking any bets.... our situation is just a little different, as she is 91 and starting to have memory problems. I do have to do many things for her, so there wil have to be some compromises - as we try to keep her safe and healthy...We may make suggestions, but it is still her choice....


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Jinx thank you. Al did well on neuclearcstressvtest. That worried me a lot as friends shared horror stories.
> Will see surgeon Fri.
> Joy


One thing of your mind now. Fridays visit involves a fair drive doesn't it? Hope you manage that OK as well as the appointment.


----------



## darowil

Right- I am back and with the photos on the computer. David suggested turning the thing off and starting again. And then a friend came round.


----------



## pammie1234

My DD got something similar. It was called a scarf holder. I need to see where she got it.


----------



## rpuhrmann

Oddball and Knittycritter-
Unfortunately, this is just part of life. Almost every child and parent turn the tables around a certain age. The more we fight back, the worse they get. We may not realize it, but we have probably done this very same thing to our parents; I know I did. It's just a sign of fear on their part. They realize that things are changing, and they seem to feel the need to "help" us with the changes in our lives. lol
How we handle it, is the real issue. Most of the time, I just don't tell my girls what I'm doing. If they "tell" me I should be doing this or that, I'll agree with them to make them happy, but I WILL do what I think best for my life.

Roberta



oddball said:


> Knittycritter and rphurmann - I understand you both. I am 59 and my daughter is 19 going on 40. We have a brilliant relationship but I can see the signs of trying to tell (advise) me what to do. Starting with how the craft room should be, getting rid of things (I don't think so) and this one made me laugh, Mum I don't think you should read 50 shades, it's nothing but abuse. Did'nt tell her I had no inclination to read it anyway. Just going to keep my wits about me. lol


----------



## redriet60

darowil said:


> Right- I am back and with the photos on the computer. David suggested turning the thing off and starting again. And then a friend came round.


Thank you Darowil, I wonder if I get some hoops (don't know what kind yet) and a hanger for slacks and zip tie them together, if I can make one.


----------



## Lurker 2

an experimental download! One of the photos taken about 4 years ago, by my younger brother- might work for your wallpaper Marge!


----------



## redriet60

pammie1234 said:


> My DD got something similar. It was called a scarf holder. I need to see where she got it.


I was wondering what it was really for, scarfs seems right.


----------



## darowil

redriet60 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right- I am back and with the photos on the computer. David suggested turning the thing off and starting again. And then a friend came round.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Darowil, I wonder if I get some hoops (don't know what kind yet) and a hanger for slacks and zip tie them together, if I can make one.
Click to expand...

Don't see why it wouldn't, but this wasn't all that expensive. And even if you don't have an Ikea near something similar should be available in storage places I would think.


----------



## jheiens

Darowil--
Perhaps the pink, fuzzy bunny is really an angora rabbit? lol

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Myfanwy-- Curious as to why the tractors on the island coast are there? Would the men have driven them there? Are they abandoned? Has someone been in an accident?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover

redriet60 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right- I am back and with the photos on the computer. David suggested turning the thing off and starting again. And then a friend came round.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Darowil, I wonder if I get some hoops (don't know what kind yet) and a hanger for slacks and zip tie them together, if I can make one.
Click to expand...

You could take canning jar lids and spray paint them and either glue them together or zip tie them together and have the same effect.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Myfanwy-- Curious as to why the tractors on the island coast are there? Would the men have driven them there? Are they abandoned? Has someone been in an accident?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I have always thought it was something to do with fishing- no accidents that I am aware of- just that maybe they ran out of fuel- and the sea is so corrosive- the Island is very remote- and things do just seem to get abandonned- The main wharf on the main Island for instance needs some millions of dollars repair- but there are only a few thousand people living there- and goodness knows whether our government would do it?


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> Darowil--
> Perhaps the pink, fuzzy bunny is really an angora rabbit? lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


now that would explain it! 
I have come to get some how much hair they give. We have a loan rabbit at the moment and she is moulting- hair everywhere when we hold her- and hse is just a normal bunny. An Angora must have a lot of the stuff.


----------



## redriet60

I don't understand, what some people think is wrong with having clean laundry hanging on a clothesline in your backyard. Especially if you have a fence.



mjs said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had bought a small place in Colorado, overlooking a canyon, it was in a subdivision but I was lucky to be on the back side on a cul-de-sac when I got laid off I managed to hold onto it for almost a year, but CO is a very expensive place to live and I got an offer I couldn't refuse on the home. Broke my heart to give it up  But I'm in a much better place now :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Your home sounds wonderful!!! I've visited Phoenix many times when my DS and his family lived there, I admit it was too hot for me so only went in the winter :lol: I also will never buy in a HOA area, I do not want a group to tell me I have to do such and such, my late husband owned a home in an area that was HOA, when we married I wanted to plant flowers and update the landscape. You would have thought I was painting the house a neon green or something, had 4 cars pull up and tell me that I could not plant flowers, only shrubs, no trees in the front either. Needless to say they controlled everything so every lawn looked the same.. BORING!!! Was so glad when he sold and we moved ;-)
> Your Daughters place sounds wonderful for her and the children, a yard to play in is so much better than a water feature!!
> Home is where the heart is and I'm sure your home is full of love as ours is also ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, we do think alike. I've actually heard of HOAs that won't let you put up a clothesline - even behind a fence! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think no clothesline laws are fairly common. And I think some state, maybe NJ, has outlawed such laws. One of the reasons I would never want to live in a association area. Borough regulations are bad enough.
Click to expand...


----------



## rpuhrmann

Redriet60-I think the "younger" generation began thinking it was tacky to see people's under clothes hanging out for all to see, so they put together the HOA's to ban it; among other things. I've seen HOA's ban BBQ's, SUV's, small decorative fences in the front yard. I had an HOA once, come to my door in the dead of Winter, and demand I paint my gutters on the house because they said they looked dingy. Oh, and they didn't like my rose garden in the front either, so they made me pull ALL 24 bushes out. I didn't stay there very long. lol


----------



## KateB

My bunny! I can't believe how easy he was to make.


----------



## 5mmdpns

jheiens said:


> Darowil--
> Perhaps the pink, fuzzy bunny is really an angora rabbit? lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


Or a dust bunny!! lol


----------



## bellestarr12

rpuhrmann said:


> Redriet60-I think the "younger" generation began thinking it was tacky to see people's under clothes hanging out for all to see, so they put together the HOA's to ban it; among other things. I've seen HOA's ban BBQ's, SUV's, small decorative fences in the front yard. I had an HOA once, come to my door in the dead of Winter, and demand I paint my gutters on the house because they said they looked dingy. Oh, and they didn't like my rose garden in the front either, so they made me pull ALL 24 bushes out. I didn't stay there very long. lol


Good grief, what tyranny! And the clotheslines - I suppose it's better to increase your electric bill unnecessarily by using the dryer. The sunshine is free (and here in AZ we have too much of it so might as well get some use from it). It's true that some places bring down the "tone" of the neighborhood - multiple old cars, unmown lawns and weed patches, etc. - but I just hate the idea of thinking you have the right to tell your neighbors how to live. It's always seemed to me that the kind of people who want to self-righteously tell others to paint their gutters and pull up their rosebushes - good grief! who could have a complaint about roses??!!! - have to be pretty mean-spirited and small-minded if that's what they need to do to make themselves feel big and important!


----------



## 5mmdpns

For a needle organizer, I have often thought one of those shoe holders that hang on the back of the door would be good. They have all sorts of pockets on them!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Nice to hear from you Sam. Good luck and safe flying, may the blue skies be yours for the trip! Puppies will be too young to miss you, but Hickory will definitly wait for your return.


----------



## daralene

sassafras123 said:


> Jinx thank you. Al did well on neuclearcstressvtest. That worried me a lot as friends shared horror stories.
> Will see surgeon Fri.
> Joy


Dear Sassafras123....So glad all went well with test and prayers for your DH as things progress. Friday must seem a long way off so I hope the time goes fast and soon DH will be 100%. 
Hugs


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> My bunny! I can't believe how easy he was to make.


Great Kate- and if I had a prize you woul dget as the first one posted. His face looks great. Should have thought of the nose/mouth. But faces are not my forte. Did you see my 'drunk' eggy soldier a few months ago? I could not get his mouth right. Sure added character not that that was what I really aiming at. I'm a knitter not a sewer (is that how it is spelt? looks like what the toilet is attached to!)
Aren't they just so amazing how they work?


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darowil--
> Perhaps the pink, fuzzy bunny is really an angora rabbit? lol
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Or a dust bunny!! lol
Click to expand...

Now those I have plenty of without making them!


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> sorry i wasn't on today - lots to do - but all packed except for a few things i will throw in tomorrow - think hickory has an idea what is going on - she is being very attentive - i hate leaving her - i know she will be fine - but i will still worry - i am really not a traveler anymore - would much rather be home. plane leaves around 1:30 tomorrow afternoon edt and will be in seattle around five in the evening pdt.
> 
> i really will be glad when i am home.
> 
> sam


Hope you will find all the effort of traveling worth it Sam. May you have a fabulous trip. We will miss you and hope you might get to stop by and let us know how things are going and if you did ok with the flight. You sure mean a lot to all of us and we want to see you enjoying yourself. Have a great time and we look forward to your return.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> For a needle organizer, I have often thought one of those shoe holders that hang on the back of the door would be good. They have all sorts of pockets on them!


I was after something that I didn't need to roll the cables up for- one day I will try straigting all the cheap cords and see if they stay straight when hung.
Next I need to come up with something for my straight and dpns so that I don't have all the sizes mixed together. But as this took me months to finsih I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for me to do something about it.


----------



## jheiens

Someone on KP, I think, has an avatar of her holding one of her angoras and I think she spins their fur. That one of hers looks to be as large as a good-sized bassett hound!! Don't know how she managed to pick it up.

Ohio Joy


----------



## daralene

Great Kate- and if I had a prize you woul dget as the first one posted. His face looks great. Should have thought of the nose/mouth. But faces are not my forte. Did you see my 'drunk' eggy soldier a few months ago? I could not get his mouth right. Sure added character not that that was what I really aiming at. I'm a knitter not a sewer (is that how it is spelt? looks like what the toilet is attached to!)
Aren't they just so amazing how they work?

darowil

Kate...Your bunny is so cute as are all of yours Darowil. Funny about the word sewer and the double meaning. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jheiens

Thanks for your answer, Myfanwy. I was curious about them.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818

A HOA is a Home Owners Association... supposedly they help to maintain the "quality" of the subdivision, I do admit they are good in the fact that they keep some owners from leaving broken down cars, trash piles and such in their yards. They are usually responsible for maintenance of the roadways and medians in the area also. In the case of condo styles they usually include yard maintenance and snow removal. There are great HOA's I have no doubt, but there are those that want to control everything about the outside of your home, how many vehicles, no parking in the driveway, no boats, clothesline, how early and late noise restrictions ( if you have a party invite the neighborhood). I have a friend in CO that bought a home and after they got moved in, her hubby parked his brand new pickup in the driveway.. they got a notice that pickups are not allowed overnight. He explained that there wasn't room in the garage for it. They fined him every day for a week, he got a lawyer.. small print in the agreement and he had to pay. He changed the garage door so that the truck would fit in, very expensive but at least he got to keep his truck.



5mmdpns said:


> What is an HOA? I am not familiar with this term. I know that if a person rents an apartment or a house, they have to clear it with the landlord before making changes including painting the place. I did not think you had to do this when you owned your own house.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> bellestarr1 wrote:
> Marianne, we do think alike. I've actually heard of HOAs that won't let you put up a clothesline - even behind a fence!
> 
> Marianne wrote:
> LOL, I know, that's the way mine was, I had to submit 6 shades of paint before I was allowed to paint my place. It was originally a shade of brown, but had turned many shades even to a red in some spots. I went before this stupid board 6 times with 6 different shades they rejected them all. Wanted me to use the original shade or switch to a green since the homes near mine were all some shade of green. I left it as it was, mainly because I didn't want a green house! Can you believe 3 months later they had the nerve to try to fine me because I refused to paint the color they chose for me? I didn't pay the fine either!!! NEVER a HOA period! That's one of the problems with finding our house, the nicer homes have some type of covenants and I will never deal with them again


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> For a needle organizer, I have often thought one of those shoe holders that hang on the back of the door would be good. They have all sorts of pockets on them!


I use the door shoe organizers for all my knitting notions, also have WIP's in them. I have one on the front of the closet door that is primary colors (was my youngest son's when he was a toddler). I keep all sorts of craft tools in the pockets. I have a small room so this works very well to help keep me organized and have things readily available.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a needle organizer, I have often thought one of those shoe holders that hang on the back of the door would be good. They have all sorts of pockets on them!
> 
> 
> 
> I use the door shoe organizers for all my knitting notions, also have WIP's in them. I have one on the front of the closet door that is primary colors (was my youngest son's when he was a toddler). I keep all sorts of craft tools in the pockets. I have a small room so this works very well to help keep me organized and have things readily available.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

The sun is shinning after 2 days of solid rain :thumbup: :thumbup: We put off doing our first of the month bill run as we didn't want to get soaked dashing in and out of the car. :lol: Guess we will get that done today, I am having a bit of cabin fever so it will be a good break for all of us! 
I have made 3 of the scarfs with the ruffled yarn, this weekend. Have 4 more left to make before Christmas, but I started and finished one while C was watching football game last night, so these should go quickly for me now. 
I have to "make up" the bunny, have the square ready and have copied the instructions on Evernote, hopefully I can get him finished this afternoon. 
Mom is doing fantastic, a bit of pain during the rains of course, but this morning she was bright and chipper. Ben is doing good also, finished his shots and has a blood check again on Thursday. He so wants to go back to work, but at the same time feels very weak. His activities have been severely cut back, he has to quit the volunteer fire fighters (that breaks his heart), can no longer go fishing alone, they strongly advised him to quit his firewood business also. He would cut and split firewood and sell in his neighborhood, made his "fun" money this way. It's going to take him awhile to adjust to his new lifestyle, he has always been so independent and loves being in the woods and waterways alone. 
Wishing everyone a wonderful day/evening.. keeping everyone in prayers!! Hugs all around this wonderful group of friends! 
Sam, have a safe and wonderful trip, will miss you bunches but so happy you are having this adventure!!
TTFN (Ta Ta For Now) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> The sun is shinning after 2 days of solid rain :thumbup: :thumbup: We put off doing our first of the month bill run as we didn't want to get soaked dashing in and out of the car. :lol: Guess we will get that done today, I am having a bit of cabin fever so it will be a good break for all of us!
> I have made 3 of the scarfs with the ruffled yarn, this weekend. Have 4 more left to make before Christmas, but I started and finished one while C was watching football game last night, so these should go quickly for me now.
> I have to "make up" the bunny, have the square ready and have copied the instructions on Evernote, hopefully I can get him finished this afternoon.
> Mom is doing fantastic, a bit of pain during the rains of course, but this morning she was bright and chipper. Ben is doing good also, finished his shots and has a blood check again on Thursday. He so wants to go back to work, but at the same time feels very weak. His activities have been severely cut back, he has to quit the volunteer fire fighters (that breaks his heart), can no longer go fishing alone, they strongly advised him to quit his firewood business also. He would cut and split firewood and sell in his neighborhood, made his "fun" money this way. It's going to take him awhile to adjust to his new lifestyle, he has always been so independent and loves being in the woods and waterways alone.
> Wishing everyone a wonderful day/evening.. keeping everyone in prayers!! Hugs all around this wonderful group of friends!
> Sam, have a safe and wonderful trip, will miss you bunches but so happy you are having this adventure!!
> TTFN (Ta Ta For Now) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Wow, you are getting a lot done with scarves and the bunny!! :thumbup: So glad to hear that your son is ok but it will be difficult to adjust to the changes in his life. Sounds like some big ones but so glad he is here to make them and he will with time. ;-) 
Hugs


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, Tea-Partiers! Just a quick note to wish Sam a good trip and to tell our 3 hostesses that they are doing a fabulous job! I read all the posts but don't often have time to comment.I keep a notebook next to my chair at home so I can jot down notes, especially prayer requests,and I look at it and pray often.
Just a quick update on my little preemie grand-daughter, she is 6-months old today and is just a little under 6 lbs! Pretty remarkable for a baby who was 1 lb. 6 oz.!! I rejoice every time she smiles at me. Love to all, Paula


----------



## margewhaples

A lovely bright morn here on so. Calif. Still having balance and weakness problems..Debated about tai chi and then decided to take another day for recuperation. The way the wks are 
flying by Tues. will be back again and I will try to do some short sessions this wk. I can't for the life of me understand these back to back flares. I used to have respite time between. I have hardly eaten anything that might precipitate this. I haven't felt stressed by the weather much either. One wears oneself out trying to mitigate these things, even to id which problem is the symptomatic one.I know I am not alone in this. In fact I found many people complaining of similar happenings on the 
Fibronet, stating that the incidence now is 1:50. I can't believe that it is that high though. Will rest today and see if that could make it better. Marlark Marge.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Wishing you well thoughts and well wishes for all things good for you Marge.
I have found that the fibro flare-ups happen when ever they happen and often for no apparent reason. That is just the nature of the illness. There is nothing to be done about it and yes, it can cause frustrations, but that is where you just have to take it as it comes, realizing that rest is what is needed for the body to rejuvenate itself. I go with the flow so to speak. I best can deal with my aches and pains by myself and not when around other people. Some days are better than others and that is just how it is for us fibro people.


----------



## daralene

margewhaples said:


> A lovely bright morn here on so. Calif. Still having balance and weakness problems..Debated about tai chi and then decided to take another day for recuperation. The way the wks are
> flying by Tues. will be back again and I will try to do some short sessions this wk. I can't for the life of me understand these back to back flares. I used to have respite time between. I have hardly eaten anything that might precipitate this. I haven't felt stressed by the weather much either. One wears oneself out trying to mitigate these things, even to id which problem is the symptomatic one.I know I am not alone in this. In fact I found many people complaining of similar happenings on the
> Fibronet, stating that the incidence now is 1:50. I can't believe that it is that high though. Will rest today and see if that could make it better. Marlark Marge.


Marge...So sorry about the problems really flaring. I know season changes make things worse for me. Sure hope you will find that the rest makes things better. It does help for sure when one knows they need to take it easy, yet it is such a balancing act of trying to rest and yet make sure the body gets enough movement. Prayers for you dear and may you soon feel better.
Hugs
Will have to see if I can find Fibronet.


----------



## daralene

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, Tea-Partiers! Just a quick note to wish Sam a good trip and to tell our 3 hostesses that they are doing a fabulous job! I read all the posts but don't often have time to comment.I keep a notebook next to my chair at home so I can jot down notes, especially prayer requests,and I look at it and pray often.
> Just a quick update on my little preemie grand-daughter, she is 6-months old today and is just a little under 6 lbs! Pretty remarkable for a baby who was 1 lb. 6 oz.!! I rejoice every time she smiles at me. Love to all, Paula


What wonderful news about your granddaughter. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

Good morning everyone! DD spent the night at her new apartment last night! I think she did well, and may even be liking it. She is having car trouble, so I am without a car today, and probably tomorrow! Guess I'll start working on my new craft room! She still has stuff in there, but I can always put it in a pile in the middle of the room! 

Wishing everyone a happy and healthy day!


----------



## redriet60

Pup lover said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right- I am back and with the photos on the computer. David suggested turning the thing off and starting again. And then a friend came round.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Darowil, I wonder if I get some hoops (don't know what kind yet) and a hanger for slacks and zip tie them together, if I can make one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could take canning jar lids and spray paint them and either glue them together or zip tie them together and have the same effect.
Click to expand...

Brilliant idea, thank you.


----------



## daralene

Thank you for the PBS site. Just watched the first series of Call the Midwife. Again thank you as it is GREAT!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

daralene said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lovely bright morn here on so. Calif. Still having balance and weakness problems..Debated about tai chi and then decided to take another day for recuperation. The way the wks are
> flying by Tues. will be back again and I will try to do some short sessions this wk. I can't for the life of me understand these back to back flares. I used to have respite time between. I have hardly eaten anything that might precipitate this. I haven't felt stressed by the weather much either. One wears oneself out trying to mitigate these things, even to id which problem is the symptomatic one.I know I am not alone in this. In fact I found many people complaining of similar happenings on the
> Fibronet, stating that the incidence now is 1:50. I can't believe that it is that high though. Will rest today and see if that could make it better. Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> Marge...So sorry about the problems really flaring. I know season changes make things worse for me. Sure hope you will find that the rest makes things better. It does help for sure when one knows they need to take it easy, yet it is such a balancing act of trying to rest and yet make sure the body gets enough movement. Prayers for you dear and may you soon feel better.
> Hugs
> Will have to see if I can find Fibronet.
Click to expand...

I believe this is the Fibronet chat room link. I have not signed up for it --- yet.
http://free.123flashchat.com/room/Fibronet.dk


----------



## jheiens

Marianne818 said:


> A HOA is a Home Owners Association... supposedly they help to maintain the "quality" of the subdivision, I do admit they are good in the fact that they keep some owners from leaving broken down cars, trash piles and such in their yards. They are usually responsible for maintenance of the roadways and medians in the area also. In the case of condo styles they usually include yard maintenance and snow removal. There are great HOA's I have no doubt, but there are those that want to control everything about the outside of your home, how many vehicles, no parking in the driveway, no boats, clothesline, how early and late noise restrictions ( if you have a party invite the neighborhood). I have a friend in CO that bought a home and after they got moved in, her hubby parked his brand new pickup in the driveway.. they got a notice that pickups are not allowed overnight. He explained that there wasn't room in the garage for it. They fined him every day for a week, he got a lawyer.. small print in the agreement and he had to pay. He changed the garage door so that the truck would fit in, very expensive but at least he got to keep his truck.
> ~~
> 
> That would be a good reason for reading the whole legal document before signing any papers, wouldn't it? If the HOA won't allow a prospective buyer to check such an agreement with a lawyer before signing final purchase papers, I would think that sufficient reason to look elsewhere for a home, IMHO.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## purl2diva

It is a beautiful day in WIisconsin--sunny, mid-60s-and beautiful color everywhere. Just got back from knitting group. I am working on a prayer shawl for my DIL who had knee replacement surgery this morning. I would like to have it done by Thursday when she comes home. It would have been nice if I had started earlier. I did finish my wingspan and will mail that out today. 

Have a great day. Enjoy the beauty of fall while it lasts.

WI Joy


----------



## KateB

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, Tea-Partiers! Just a quick note to wish Sam a good trip and to tell our 3 hostesses that they are doing a fabulous job! I read all the posts but don't often have time to comment.I keep a notebook next to my chair at home so I can jot down notes, especially prayer requests,and I look at it and pray often.
> Just a quick update on my little preemie grand-daughter, she is 6-months old today and is just a little under 6 lbs! Pretty remarkable for a baby who was 1 lb. 6 oz.!! I rejoice every time she smiles at me. Love to all, Paula


Wonderful to hear how well your little GD is doing. Sorry remind me again, what is her name?


----------



## KatyNora

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, Tea-Partiers! Just a quick note to wish Sam a good trip and to tell our 3 hostesses that they are doing a fabulous job! I read all the posts but don't often have time to comment.I keep a notebook next to my chair at home so I can jot down notes, especially prayer requests,and I look at it and pray often.
> Just a quick update on my little preemie grand-daughter, she is 6-months old today and is just a little under 6 lbs! Pretty remarkable for a baby who was 1 lb. 6 oz.!! I rejoice every time she smiles at me. Love to all, Paula


I can't believe it - 6 months already? It seems like just weeks ago that she was born. How wonderful for you all that she has come so far.


----------



## KateB

purl2diva said:


> It is a beautiful day in WIisconsin--sunny, mid-60s-and beautiful color everywhere. Just got back from knitting group. I am working on a prayer shawl for my DIL who had knee replacement surgery this morning. I would like to have it done by Thursday when she comes home. It would have been nice if I had started earlier. I did finish my wingspan and will mail that out today.
> 
> Have a great day. Enjoy the beauty of fall while it lasts.
> 
> WI Joy


Hope it all goes well for your DIL's operation. I'm sure she'll appreciate the shawl.


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lovely bright morn here on so. Calif. Still having balance and weakness problems..Debated about tai chi and then decided to take another day for recuperation. The way the wks are
> flying by Tues. will be back again and I will try to do some short sessions this wk. I can't for the life of me understand these back to back flares. I used to have respite time between. I have hardly eaten anything that might precipitate this. I haven't felt stressed by the weather much either. One wears oneself out trying to mitigate these things, even to id which problem is the symptomatic one.I know I am not alone in this. In fact I found many people complaining of similar happenings on the
> Fibronet, stating that the incidence now is 1:50. I can't believe that it is that high though. Will rest today and see if that could make it better. Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> Marge...So sorry about the problems really flaring. I know season changes make things worse for me. Sure hope you will find that the rest makes things better. It does help for sure when one knows they need to take it easy, yet it is such a balancing act of trying to rest and yet make sure the body gets enough movement. Prayers for you dear and may you soon feel better.
> Hugs
> Will have to see if I can find Fibronet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe this is the Fibronet chat room link. I have not signed up for it --- yet.
> http://free.123flashchat.com/room/Fibronet.dk
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. :thumbup:


----------



## Strawberry4u

preston said:


> strawberry - sending warm energy and hugs your way - will put your son up there on the prayer list - have you talked to him about his sons and that you are afraid you won't see them while he is gone?
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam, Thank you for your prayers. I told my son about my concerns about not seeing the boys but he didn't say much.
> 
> The job he has is done with a contractor so you get paid by the job, it's not that much last he told us $10. a job, no work no pay. The Navy will pay more while he is away and his regular job will be held for him. The thing that concerns us Sam is last night on the news it was stated in the last 10 years in Afghanistan an American soldier is killed every other day. How is that suppose to make a parent feel?? David (DH) and I looked at each other and just cried. My son will be setting up camps repairing electrical and water systems for our boys and training camps for nationals. But he got through it last time so I have to think positive he will this time also. It's sad that I was so close to the oldest grandson and once Tim went off for Iraq that wonderful bond Johnathan (GS) and I had was shattered and gone. I better go, I'm getting Verclempt as they use to say on Sat. night live


----------



## Strawberry4u

KateB said:


> My bunny! I can't believe how easy he was to make.


He is very cute. Did I miss how to make the bunny?


----------



## KateB

Strawberry4u said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bunny! I can't believe how easy he was to make.
> 
> 
> 
> He is very cute. Did I miss how to make the bunny?
Click to expand...

Darowil's post is on page 22.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Marianne.
> A friend of mine sent me a card that said
> "Until one has loved an animal, a part of one's soul remains unawakened". So painful but so true.
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My prayers are with you on the loss of your sweet dog. Our Bear and Brandie were at the Rainbow Bridge waiting for him, he will be in good company, so many of our tea party have lost much loved pets. Our hearts go out to you at this time.
Click to expand...

Pontuf so sorry to hear about your loss. I know how hard it is to deal with the loss of a beloved pet and family member. Prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## KateB

Strawberry4u said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> strawberry - sending warm energy and hugs your way - will put your son up there on the prayer list - have you talked to him about his sons and that you are afraid you won't see them while he is gone?
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam, Thank you for your prayers. I told my son about my concerns about not seeing the boys but he didn't say much.
> 
> The job he has is done with a contractor so you get paid by the job, it's not that much last he told us $10. a job, no work no pay. The Navy will pay more while he is away and his regular job will be held for him. The thing that concerns us Sam is last night on the news it was stated in the last 10 years in Afghanistan an American soldier is killed every other day. How is that suppose to make a parent feel?? David (DH) and I looked at each other and just cried. My son will be setting up camps repairing electrical and water systems for our boys and training camps for nationals. But he got through it last time so I have to think positive he will this time also. It's sad that I was so close to the oldest grandson and once Tim went off for Iraq that wonderful bond Johnathan (GS) and I had was shattered and gone. I better go, I'm getting Verclempt as they use to say on Sat. night live
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know what to say to you Strawberry, it's a very worrying and sad situation you're in. I can't imagine what it must be like to have a son sent to Afganistan, and then to have problems with your DIL too. My heart goes out to you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Strawberry4u

5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just jumped in so do not know what all has been said about shingles. My husband Rick got shingles from using the Nasonex inhaler for his allergies. Never again!
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago DoriSage got a shingles vaccination. Afterwards (a few days) she came down with a body rash that at first appeared to be hives.
> 
> You dont get shingles from the Nasonex. The only way you get shingles is from having chicken pox in the first place. The virus then settles into your spinal column. When the body decides to have a shingles outbreak, then the virus activates along the nerve routes exiting from the spinal column.
> 
> Sometimes there are some things that will act as a trigger to start this outbreak (such as the Nasonex did for your DH). At times the vaccine that is intended to prevent the shingles outbreak will set off a total body outbreak. As I believe to have happened with DoriSage. Dori needs to get to the doctor to be given some specific medication/s to combat this.
> 
> Sometimes a person who has had an outbreak of shingles never gets another one. But there are others who keep on getting it every year.
Click to expand...

I was lucky. I had the shingles vaccine last year and didn't have any outbreak. I also use Nasonex because of my allergies. I agree DoriSage should go to the Dr. Shingles are nasty. My friend got it and she was miserable with the pain and her skin looked raw.


----------



## Strawberry4u

KateB said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I really don't know what to say to you Strawberry, it's a very worrying and sad situation you're in. I can't imagine what it must be like to have a son sent to Afganistan, and then to have problems with your DIL too. My heart goes out to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you KateB, I wish my DIL would let us all be family but she came from a very dysfunctional background plus having other problems. We've tried for 10 years. DH has given up but I can't do that because of the boys. Oh well life goes on and one day she just might come around. DH says you are always looking for the pony aren't you....LOL Did I say that????
Click to expand...


----------



## Grandmapaula

KateB said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Tea-Partiers! Just a quick note to wish Sam a good trip and to tell our 3 hostesses that they are doing a fabulous job! I read all the posts but don't often have time to comment.I keep a notebook next to my chair at home so I can jot down notes, especially prayer requests,and I look at it and pray often.
> Just a quick update on my little preemie grand-daughter, she is 6-months old today and is just a little under 6 lbs! Pretty remarkable for a baby who was 1 lb. 6 oz.!! I rejoice every time she smiles at me. Love to all, Paula
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful to hear how well your little GD is doing. Sorry remind me again, what is her name?
Click to expand...

Her name is Liliana Joy and big sister (9 yrs) is Katie.


----------



## daralene

Strawberry4u said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> strawberry - sending warm energy and hugs your way - will put your son up there on the prayer list - have you talked to him about his sons and that you are afraid you won't see them while he is gone?
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam, Thank you for your prayers. I told my son about my concerns about not seeing the boys but he didn't say much.
> 
> The job he has is done with a contractor so you get paid by the job, it's not that much last he told us $10. a job, no work no pay. The Navy will pay more while he is away and his regular job will be held for him. The thing that concerns us Sam is last night on the news it was stated in the last 10 years in Afghanistan an American soldier is killed every other day. How is that suppose to make a parent feel?? David (DH) and I looked at each other and just cried. My son will be setting up camps repairing electrical and water systems for our boys and training camps for nationals. But he got through it last time so I have to think positive he will this time also. It's sad that I was so close to the oldest grandson and once Tim went off for Iraq that wonderful bond Johnathan (GS) and I had was shattered and gone. I better go, I'm getting Verclempt as they use to say on Sat. night live
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Strawberry...I feel like crying for you and with you. When I read this morning about early withdrawal from Afghanistan I was hoping they meant now so he wouldn't have to go. Please know that I care and will be praying. Terrible that he is only making $10 an hr. How does one live on that and no work, no pay. So hard for him. My thoughts are with you and I send you love and hugs.
Click to expand...


----------



## bellestarr12

daralene said:


> Thank you for the PBS site. Just watched the first series of Call the Midwife. Again thank you as it is GREAT!!! :thumbup:


I'm so glad you liked it! I think it's just wonderful and I'm officially addicted :-D


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene,
Thank you so much for your prayers and kindness.
Remember, if you go through rough patches, you now have a little Joy in your life to commiserate with.
Namaste, joy


----------



## darowil

Good morning all (or whtever it is for you, 9.30 Wesnesday morning here).
Strawberry re the bunnies p22 tells you how to put them togehter. But pg 1 has the first photos and the general instructions for the square that these bunnies are made from.
Grandmapaula how exciting that Liliana is 6 months and continuing to do so well. How has her big sister dealt with all this?
MArianne thinga sound more settled for you at last. So nice to hear it- you are sounding more like yourself again.


----------



## Grandmapaula

darowil said:


> Good morning all (or whtever it is for you, 9.30 Wesnesday morning here).
> Strawberry re the bunnies p22 tells you how to put them togehter. But pg 1 has the first photos and the general instructions for the square that these bunnies are made from.
> Grandmapaula how exciting that Liliana is 6 months and continuing to do so well. How has her big sister dealt with all this?
> MArianne thinga sound more settled for you at last. So nice to hear it- you are sounding more like yourself again.


Big sister adores Lily, but of course Lily isn't walking or getting into her things- yet :roll:. We'll see what happens in a couple of years when Lily destroys Katie's homework or something!!! Paula


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> Someone on KP, I think, has an avatar of her holding one of her angoras and I think she spins their fur. That one of hers looks to be as large as a good-sized bassett hound!! Don't know how she managed to pick it up.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I saw that photo- it was amazing so furry. In fact I think I forwarded the post to my daughter whose rabbit we are looking after.
I see you said avatar- I think she also posted the photo one day. It looks huge, wonder how much was fur and how much rabbit. I think she said they shore the rabbits 3 times a year. (wonder how you spell the word. I know shear sheep but what is the word I needed here? Maybe I could go ask my husband. He was bought up on a farm and at times it included wool sheep. Well he didn't know so googled it. Apparently shore is a word in NZ but not here.)


----------



## pammie1234

Strawberry, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## darowil

Grandmapaula said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all (or whtever it is for you, 9.30 Wesnesday morning here).
> Strawberry re the bunnies p22 tells you how to put them togehter. But pg 1 has the first photos and the general instructions for the square that these bunnies are made from.
> Grandmapaula how exciting that Liliana is 6 months and continuing to do so well. How has her big sister dealt with all this?
> MArianne thinga sound more settled for you at last. So nice to hear it- you are sounding more like yourself again.
> 
> 
> 
> Big sister adores Lily, but of course Lily isn't walking or getting into her things- yet :roll:. We'll see what happens in a couple of years when Lily destroys Katie's homework or something!!! Paula
Click to expand...

Or within the next 12 months when Kate needs to keep things out of Lillianas reach. Can't do things with small pieces and leave it lying around etc. One advantage of two close togther- and Maryanne (the oldest) went beyond 3 putting things in her mouth so never needed to worry about the older child leaving things lying around that the younger shouldn't get hold off (the younger one had much more sense!). I remember saying to someone once the only consolation if Maryanne choked on something was that at least I didn't need to feel guilty she got hold of it as she was so far over 3.


----------



## Anita H

I'm sorry that I haven't kept up on this TP very well with all the drama with Bob over the weekend. He seems to be doing as well as usual but I seem to be having a hard time getting back to normal. I have to say that "I did it again though" When I am down or stressed I usually end up going on line and spending money. Normally on yarn but this time I ended up ordering a Kindle Paperwhite, I hope I don't regret the money spent. 

Thank you Darowil for checking on me and letting everyone know that things are alright for now. I appreciate everyone good wishes and prayers.

Strawberry, I'm so sorry to hear that your son is being deployed to Afgahnistan, I don't want any of our troops over there and worry about each and everyone of them. My Great Nephew will be going back again the first part of next year and I know my sister is really concerned. It is a horrible worry to all the families imvolved. 

I will try to get caught up and check back in this week. Hugs to all, Anita


----------



## Lurker 2

No need for apologies, Anita, it is good that you have been able to talk about things, prayers and hugs coming your way, even though from so far away.


----------



## Lurker 2

Been a busy week for us so far- with one thing and another. It has been good to have the family back in Auckland, for the graduation last night- they start to go home as of tonight- can only take so much time off from work!- but it is good all are employed! We have been given a large quantity of Australian Prawns, so Fale is absolutely thrilled- and I will use some for a seafood pizza- the second German Chocolate cake is in the oven- experimenting with some baking stevia I have been gifted, we have a pot of coconut and pecan frosting to use as well- don't know how, but my weight had gone down when I checked this morning! Hopefully with all the low cal. products the second cake won't do too much damage! Seattle apparently has a clear full moon tonight, so hoping Sam is settled in well, and sleeping soundly! Grey, windy afternoon, just gone 3pm, still persevering with eyelash bunnies- I am going to trim up their faces- hope it works! 
Well I don't know if it is the stevia, but the cake has risen most oddly, don't suppose it will affect the taste, at least I hope it will proove OK. 
Was not able to see the dr. this am, because their computer system had crashed and there is no back up- the appt. was 10am, but it did not get sorted till 12 noon, so I am glad we did not try to wait for it! We were dodging showers, but we had a Samoan Taxi driver for the ride home- which is good because it allowed Fale to be in charge. 
It is a bit of a nuisance because it means I will have to go out again tomorrow.- prefer the days when I can be at home- get more knitting done always.


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> Seattle apparently has a clear full moon tonight, so hoping Sam is settled in well, and sleeping soundly!


The full moon was on Sept 30 and the next one is Oct 29 but the moon is sure shining nice and bright out tonight. I do agree with you and hope that Sam is well and having a good sleep. Although, if he is up like he usually is, he wont be going to bed for another few hours. ;-)


----------



## mjs

redriet60 said:


> I don't understand, what some people think is wrong with having clean laundry hanging on a clothesline in your backyard. Especially if you have a fence.
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had bought a small place in Colorado, overlooking a canyon, it was in a subdivision but I was lucky to be on the back side on a cul-de-sac when I got laid off I managed to hold onto it for almost a year, but CO is a very expensive place to live and I got an offer I couldn't refuse on the home. Broke my heart to give it up  But I'm in a much better place now :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Your home sounds wonderful!!! I've visited Phoenix many times when my DS and his family lived there, I admit it was too hot for me so only went in the winter :lol: I also will never buy in a HOA area, I do not want a group to tell me I have to do such and such, my late husband owned a home in an area that was HOA, when we married I wanted to plant flowers and update the landscape. You would have thought I was painting the house a neon green or something, had 4 cars pull up and tell me that I could not plant flowers, only shrubs, no trees in the front either. Needless to say they controlled everything so every lawn looked the same.. BORING!!! Was so glad when he sold and we moved ;-)
> Your Daughters place sounds wonderful for her and the children, a yard to play in is so much better than a water feature!!
> Home is where the heart is and I'm sure your home is full of love as ours is also ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, we do think alike. I've actually heard of HOAs that won't let you put up a clothesline - even behind a fence! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think no clothesline laws are fairly common. And I think some state, maybe NJ, has outlawed such laws. One of the reasons I would never want to live in a association area. Borough regulations are bad enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

CBS Sunday morning did a piece a while ago and there was an idiot neighbor complaining about how her property value was going down because a neighbor had clothes on a line.


----------



## Southern Gal

tonight, i want to ask for prayers for my good friend of 40 yrs. he had some weird things go on with his vision go in and out on him and went to eye dr. they sent him to er. they are trying to rule out mini strokes. please pray for him, he and wife are like bro. and sister. they are one couple of us 4 couples who have been friends for so long and have seen family born, raised and go out on their own, and we still manage to get together once a month for meals, and cards or dominoes. I ask for prayers to go up all over the world for Campbell. we love him so. thanks to you all.


----------



## daralene

bellestarr12 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the PBS site. Just watched the first series of Call the Midwife. Again thank you as it is GREAT!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you liked it! I think it's just wonderful and I'm officially addicted :-D
Click to expand...

That makes two of us. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Southern Gal said:


> tonight, i want to ask for prayers for my good friend of 40 yrs. he had some weird things go on with his vision go in and out on him and went to eye dr. they sent him to er. they are trying to rule out mini strokes. please pray for him, he and wife are like bro. and sister. they are one couple of us 4 couples who have been friends for so long and have seen family born, raised and go out on their own, and we still manage to get together once a month for meals, and cards or dominoes. I ask for prayers to go up all over the world for Campbell. we love him so. thanks to you all.


Prayers for Campbell. I pray it isn't related to strokes or anything serious. Friends are the real treasures of life and these two friends sound so special.
Hugs


----------



## daralene

Anita H said:


> I'm sorry that I haven't kept up on this TP very well with all the drama with Bob over the weekend. He seems to be doing as well as usual but I seem to be having a hard time getting back to normal. I have to say that "I did it again though" When I am down or stressed I usually end up going on line and spending money. Normally on yarn but this time I ended up ordering a Kindle Paperwhite, I hope I don't regret the money spent.
> 
> Thank you Darowil for checking on me and letting everyone know that things are alright for now. I appreciate everyone good wishes and prayers.
> 
> Strawberry, I'm so sorry to hear that your son is being deployed to Afgahnistan, I don't want any of our troops over there and worry about each and everyone of them. My Great Nephew will be going back again the first part of next year and I know my sister is really concerned. It is a horrible worry to all the families imvolved.
> 
> I will try to get caught up and check back in this week. Hugs to all, Anita


Anita...So sorry about the scare with your husband. Glad to hear he is better now but it is certainly understandable that it is taking a while for you to feel better. That must've been so awful to go through. Prayers for both of you. Hope your system will let you feel calmer soon. 
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## daralene

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene,
> Thank you so much for your prayers and kindness.
> Remember, if you go through rough patches, you now have a little Joy in your life to commiserate with.
> Namaste, joy


Oh I like that so much!!! ;-)


----------



## darowil

How often do things come in batches? Now we have SouthernGal with more issues on top of her paretns. Praying htat he will be OK.

good to see back Anita. Stress knocks us more than we expect- and so it also makes recovering from a poor nights sleep even harder as well as everthing else.

and what a hassle Myfanwy going out to see the Dr and not seeing anyone as it means the hassle repeated tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> How often do things come in batches? Now we have SouthernGal with more issues on top of her paretns. Praying htat he will be OK.
> 
> good to see back Anita. Stress knocks us more than we expect- and so it also makes recovering from a poor nights sleep even harder as well as everthing else.
> 
> and what a hassle Myfanwy going out to see the Dr and not seeing anyone as it means the hassle repeated tomorrow.


What got me, is that they can't doctor without the computer now.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy
What got me said:


> Yes I did wonder what they would do in a emergency. Sorry you can't die just yet- we can't keep any notes about it.
> It would mean double work for them as they would need to write notes and then add them later to the computer- but is that any harder for them than for you to have to get taxis again tomorrow with all that enatils for you?


----------



## daralene

darowil said:


> myfanwy
> What got me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did wonder what they would do in a emergency. Sorry you can't die just yet- we can't keep any notes about it.
> It would mean double work for them as they would need to write notes and then add them later to the computer- but is that any harder for them than for you to have to get taxis again tomorrow with all that enatils for you?
> 
> 
> 
> You are both so right. What an inconvenience to you Myfanwy and just why can't they see you because of the computer. Hmmmm....just remembering when I go to the doctor now they don't even have charts any more like they used to. They just look everything up on the computer and even write and print prescriptions from there. Just shows how technology has taken over. I know there are advantages but that is one of the big disadvantages. A lot of extra traveling for you. Hope at least that you will get a good report. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

daralene said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> tonight, i want to ask for prayers for my good friend of 40 yrs. he had some weird things go on with his vision go in and out on him and went to eye dr. they sent him to er. they are trying to rule out mini strokes. please pray for him, he and wife are like bro. and sister. they are one couple of us 4 couples who have been friends for so long and have seen family born, raised and go out on their own, and we still manage to get together once a month for meals, and cards or dominoes. I ask for prayers to go up all over the world for Campbell. we love him so. thanks to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers for Campbell. I pray it isn't related to strokes or anything serious. Friends are the real treasures of life and these two friends sound so special.
> Hugs
Click to expand...

Couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> How often do things come in batches? Now we have SouthernGal with more issues on top of her paretns. Praying htat he will be OK.
> 
> good to see back Anita. Stress knocks us more than we expect- and so it also makes recovering from a poor nights sleep even harder as well as everthing else.
> 
> and what a hassle Myfanwy going out to see the Dr and not seeing anyone as it means the hassle repeated tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> What got me, is that they can't doctor without the computer now.
Click to expand...

Isn't technology wonderful! :lol:


----------



## oddball

Southern Gal said:


> tonight, i want to ask for prayers for my good friend of 40 yrs. he had some weird things go on with his vision go in and out on him and went to eye dr. they sent him to er. they are trying to rule out mini strokes. please pray for him, he and wife are like bro. and sister. they are one couple of us 4 couples who have been friends for so long and have seen family born, raised and go out on their own, and we still manage to get together once a month for meals, and cards or dominoes. I ask for prayers to go up all over the world for Campbell. we love him so. thanks to you all.


Prayers have been sent Southern Gal and also for the dr.s who are helping Campbell. Have faith for his continued care.


----------



## purpleone

hi there

you told me to come and join you so im eventually hear as im new at this but i hope im pressing the right reply button to join you all 
may i say the bunny looks fantastic and as im new at knitting i will try and when i get a bit better at knitting i will have a go as i think my 2 year old niece would love one of these if i can master it before christmas and as im getting use to the k1's and sts and p stitches i will try as they look wonderful and colourful

can you tell me what stuffing would i need to buy as it needs to be safe as my niece is only 2.

angela


----------



## purpleone

hi there

may i say that your lilac bunny looks wonderful and as lilac and purple is my favourite colour as peach and orange i will have a go at this but as im new at knitting it may not end up looking great like your do.

by the way love the bunny and also your lovely fuchsia's

angela


----------



## purpleone

please can you help me

when i have knitted the square for the bunny can you please tell me again which corners i need to join together as im not sure and how do i get the ears on it.

angela


----------



## Silverowl

purpleone said:


> please can you help me
> 
> when i have knitted the square for the bunny can you please tell me again which corners i need to join together as im not sure and how do i get the ears on it.
> 
> angela


Welcome Angela please come and join us regularly there is always a pot of tea on the go.

If you go the bottom of page 22 you will find the directions for sewing up the bunny.


----------



## Pup lover

Myfawny everything these days is computer driven. We finally got our office moved on Saturday. Phones and internet went on Friday so I got nothing done on Friday because apparently we cant even access our word perfect documents without the network so dictation done. (I am a legal secretary). Everything pretty much put away and mostly organized on Monday, phones working still no internet. Yesterday, more organizing, dusted, vacuumed, cleaned windows, knitted a dishcloth, still no internet. Finally, the man who moved everything on Friday (he was kind enough to leave his cell number) came to our office after 5 last night to fix everything for us as no one from his company could be bothered to help us. Monday was his day off and yesterday he was in a training class and came to our office after that to fix our situation so I should be able to work today! YAY! I can only handle so much down time and it is amazing to me how much we rely on those computers.


----------



## darowil

Hi Angela
Welcome now to the Tea Party
just work on the first step of things first. So worry about either the hat or the rabbit- and do the straight knitting first and then try and work out the next step. The knitting for the rabbit is easier than for the hat (there are no decreases in it) and quicker than a scarf. The ears come when you put the rabbit together, you dont need to do anything extra for them.
If you go to where you got your wool for the scarf from you can ask them what they have for stuffing. I have no idea what is availbe for you over there


----------



## Marianne818

daralene said:


> Thank you for the PBS site. Just watched the first series of Call the Midwife. Again thank you as it is GREAT!!! :thumbup:


Hmmmmm how or where did I miss the pbs link?? what page please.. I'd love to catch up on the story.


----------



## Marianne818

redriet60 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right- I am back and with the photos on the computer. David suggested turning the thing off and starting again. And then a friend came round.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Darowil, I wonder if I get some hoops (don't know what kind yet) and a hanger for slacks and zip tie them together, if I can make one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could take canning jar lids and spray paint them and either glue them together or zip tie them together and have the same effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant idea, thank you.
Click to expand...

Love this idea, would be great to display some of mom's beautiful scarfs.. may try to put them together either with glue or soldering, a light touch of solder may hold it firm enough I would think. I have several boxes of the rings.. will play with them and see what I can come up with! Thank you for the idea :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## purpleone

hi there

thanks for your help

nice to hear from a crafty friend

i will look later

angela


----------



## Marianne818

Southern Gal said:


> tonight, i want to ask for prayers for my good friend of 40 yrs. he had some weird things go on with his vision go in and out on him and went to eye dr. they sent him to er. they are trying to rule out mini strokes. please pray for him, he and wife are like bro. and sister. they are one couple of us 4 couples who have been friends for so long and have seen family born, raised and go out on their own, and we still manage to get together once a month for meals, and cards or dominoes. I ask for prayers to go up all over the world for Campbell. we love him so. thanks to you all.


Our prayers are with him and the friends that surround him with love. Friends are what we call our extended family, sometimes they seem to understand us better than the "blood" kin do!!


----------



## purl2diva

Prayers for Campbell and everyone else who needs them today.


----------



## purpleone

may i just say that i will be praying hear for him and all that needs it as i pray every day as my mum and sister died of a brain tumour my sister in april and my mum in july so i pray for all that needs it with all of my heart.

angela


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> it is amazing to me how much we rely on those computers.


But think of all those we now know who we wouldn't know if not for computers! We wouldn't be here. But think of all the knitting we could do instead.


----------



## Marianne818

Pup lover said:


> Myfawny everything these days is computer driven. We finally got our office moved on Saturday. Phones and internet went on Friday so I got nothing done on Friday because apparently we cant even access our word perfect documents without the network so dictation done. (I am a legal secretary). Everything pretty much put away and mostly organized on Monday, phones working still no internet. Yesterday, more organizing, dusted, vacuumed, cleaned windows, knitted a dishcloth, still no internet. Finally, the man who moved everything on Friday (he was kind enough to leave his cell number) came to our office after 5 last night to fix everything for us as no one from his company could be bothered to help us. Monday was his day off and yesterday he was in a training class and came to our office after that to fix our situation so I should be able to work today! YAY! I can only handle so much down time and it is amazing to me how much we rely on those computers.


Puplover, I was thrilled when our office got the first computer!! I was also a legal secretary, it sure beat the heck out of the film strip cards that he would dictate onto. I can't remember the name of that machine, but it was at one time the top of the line. I could run the forms just perfect, but the dictation was always a problem. I finally convinced him to use a tape recorder, made my life sooooooo much easier!! I stopped by the office the last time I was back in Texas, he doesn't take many cases any longer, is semi-retired, we had some good laughs about old times.


----------



## purpleone

thanks for your help its most appreiated and i will have a go later on after my lunch and i will let you know how i get on with the hat or bunny

angela


----------



## darowil

purpleone said:


> may i just say that i will be praying hear for him and all that needs it as i pray every day as my mum and sister died of a brain tumour my sister in april and my mum in july so i pray for all that needs it with all of my heart.
> 
> angela


Was that April and July this year Angela?

By the way when you are replying to someone if you click on quote reply what they said will come up and so everyone will know what you are talking about or who to.


----------



## Marianne818

purpleone said:


> hi there
> 
> you told me to come and join you so im eventually hear as im new at this but i hope im pressing the right reply button to join you all
> may i say the bunny looks fantastic and as im new at knitting i will try and when i get a bit better at knitting i will have a go as i think my 2 year old niece would love one of these if i can master it before christmas and as im getting use to the k1's and sts and p stitches i will try as they look wonderful and colourful
> 
> can you tell me what stuffing would i need to buy as it needs to be safe as my niece is only 2.
> 
> angela


Hi Angela, I use polyfil for the stuffing of toys and such. I purchase mine at Walmart.. but it is also in all the fabric/yarn stores I'm sure. Hobby Lobby also carries it. I've seen it also in some hardware stores that carry sewing notions :thumbup: It is safe for toys.


----------



## Marianne818

It is a very foggy morning here.. praying for all those that had to be out and about in this very dense fog! 
Seems that everyone is feeling well in our household, Mom is having a few aches but a mild pain pill will help with that. She is sitting up more and more in her comfy chair in her room. Which means I get kicked to her antique small bedroom rocker :lol: But I'd rather sit on that and visit with her making great strides in her goal to be up and around more by Christmas! 
Speaking of Christmas, C and I were pretty bad yesterday.. we decided we both wanted an item and really didn't want to wait for Christmas to get it! So we "exchanged" gifts yesterday, we each got a Nexus7 tablet!!! It is awesome :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm on it right now and it's so much easier to cart around that the lap top! I have access to all types of knitting apps now also. I love my Kindle Fire, but this is sooooooooooo much better :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Mom is wanting her breakfast now, so I will check back in later.
Prayers and Hugs all around!!!


----------



## purpleone

my mum and sister died last year and i still miss them very very much.

sorry if i have been doing it wrong
angela


darowil said:


> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> may i just say that i will be praying hear for him and all that needs it as i pray every day as my mum and sister died of a brain tumour my sister in april and my mum in july so i pray for all that needs it with all of my heart.
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> Was that April and July this year Angela?
> 
> By the way when you are replying to someone if you click on quote reply what they said will come up and so everyone will know what you are talking about or who to.
Click to expand...


----------



## melyn

awww sorry bout your mum angela, I too lost my mum last year and am still struggling with the shock. Don't worry bout doing it wrong we all have to start somewhere, its just good that you feel wellcome and comment x


purpleone said:


> my mum and sister died last year and i still miss them very very much.
> 
> sorry if i have been doing it wrong
> angela
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> may i just say that i will be praying hear for him and all that needs it as i pray every day as my mum and sister died of a brain tumour my sister in april and my mum in july so i pray for all that needs it with all of my heart.
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> Was that April and July this year Angela?
> 
> By the way when you are replying to someone if you click on quote reply what they said will come up and so everyone will know what you are talking about or who to.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bellestarr12

Marianne818 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the PBS site. Just watched the first series of Call the Midwife. Again thank you as it is GREAT!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm how or where did I miss the pbs link?? what page please.. I'd love to catch up on the story.
Click to expand...

Marianne, it's http://www.pbs.org/programs/call-the-midwife/

Hope you enjoy it :-D


----------



## purpleone

im sorry to hear about your mum also and i hope you can talk to me when you want to.

thanks for saying the things to me its nice to know there are other people out there who knows what im going through.
thanks angela



melyn said:


> awww sorry bout your mum angela, I too lost my mum last year and am still struggling with the shock. Don't worry bout doing it wrong we all have to start somewhere, its just good that you feel wellcome and comment x
> 
> 
> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> my mum and sister died last year and i still miss them very very much.
> 
> sorry if i have been doing it wrong
> angela
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> may i just say that i will be praying hear for him and all that needs it as i pray every day as my mum and sister died of a brain tumour my sister in april and my mum in july so i pray for all that needs it with all of my heart.
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> Was that April and July this year Angela?
> 
> By the way when you are replying to someone if you click on quote reply what they said will come up and so everyone will know what you are talking about or who to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

It is a bit of a nuisance having to go twice. Apparently it was a cable fault- possibly the result of our v. wet winter. INR today.



daralene said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy
> What got me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did wonder what they would do in a emergency. Sorry you can't die just yet- we can't keep any notes about it.
> It would mean double work for them as they would need to write notes and then add them later to the computer- but is that any harder for them than for you to have to get taxis again tomorrow with all that enatils for you?
> 
> 
> 
> You are both so right. What an inconvenience to you Myfanwy and just why can't they see you because of the computer. Hmmmm....just remembering when I go to the doctor now they don't even have charts any more like they used to. They just look everything up on the computer and even write and print prescriptions from there. Just shows how technology has taken over. I know there are advantages but that is one of the big disadvantages. A lot of extra traveling for you. Hope at least that you will get a good report. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

good old Scottish humour!



KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> How often do things come in batches? Now we have SouthernGal with more issues on top of her paretns. Praying htat he will be OK.
> 
> good to see back Anita. Stress knocks us more than we expect- and so it also makes recovering from a poor nights sleep even harder as well as everthing else.
> 
> and what a hassle Myfanwy going out to see the Dr and not seeing anyone as it means the hassle repeated tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> What got me, is that they can't doctor without the computer now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't technology wonderful! :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Seconding these sentiments, Southern Gal. How is your knitting going, BTW?



oddball said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> tonight, i want to ask for prayers for my good friend of 40 yrs. he had some weird things go on with his vision go in and out on him and went to eye dr. they sent him to er. they are trying to rule out mini strokes. please pray for him, he and wife are like bro. and sister. they are one couple of us 4 couples who have been friends for so long and have seen family born, raised and go out on their own, and we still manage to get together once a month for meals, and cards or dominoes. I ask for prayers to go up all over the world for Campbell. we love him so. thanks to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers have been sent Southern Gal and also for the dr.s who are helping Campbell. Have faith for his continued care.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Purpleone it wasn't that you were doing it wring- just that it is hard trying to learn your way round the site and how to use it.
Its extra difficult losing family members so close together. Two years ago 2 of my sisters died within 3 weeks of each other- but they had both been sick for years and we had thought many times that one was going. But both with brain tumours is unusual. I guess they were both sick at the same time . I hope this wasn't the mother of your niece.


----------



## Lurker 2

Welcome! hope you join us often- thought you might like to see the chenille square I am working on for my second attempt at bunny making- eyelash is a bit tricky for this one!!!!



purpleone said:


> hi there
> 
> may i say that your lilac bunny looks wonderful and as lilac and purple is my favourite colour as peach and orange i will have a go at this but as im new at knitting it may not end up looking great like your do.
> 
> by the way love the bunny and also your lovely fuchsia's
> 
> angela


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> Welcome! hope you join us often- thought you might like to see the chenille square I am working on for my second attempt at bunny making- eyelash is a bit tricky for this one!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi there
> 
> may i say that your lilac bunny looks wonderful and as lilac and purple is my favourite colour as peach and orange i will have a go at this but as im new at knitting it may not end up looking great like your do.
> 
> by the way love the bunny and also your lovely fuchsia's
> 
> angela
Click to expand...

That looks like a better yarn Myfanwy. You are up at a strange time even for you. 
Well I am heading of to bed, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Myfawny everything these days is computer driven. We finally got our office moved on Saturday. Phones and internet went on Friday so I got nothing done on Friday because apparently we cant even access our word perfect documents without the network so dictation done. (I am a legal secretary). Everything pretty much put away and mostly organized on Monday, phones working still no internet. Yesterday, more organizing, dusted, vacuumed, cleaned windows, knitted a dishcloth, still no internet. Finally, the man who moved everything on Friday (he was kind enough to leave his cell number) came to our office after 5 last night to fix everything for us as no one from his company could be bothered to help us. Monday was his day off and yesterday he was in a training class and came to our office after that to fix our situation so I should be able to work today! YAY! I can only handle so much down time and it is amazing to me how much we rely on those computers.


That was exactly my point!!! :thumbdown: there is such reliance on the technology- and the pills did not get delivered- don't know when they will turn up! :thumbdown: so back for the INR, but I need to get a new chit- because the one they have been giving me is the wrong one- and they have to take 4 unnecessary phials :thumbup: great that your boss lets you knit
but I do see your point- the work does not go away, just because systems have crashed!


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks for the 'plug' that can go on my 'bucket list', once I've paid off the carpet cleaner, and a few other things! So glad Mom is concentrating on being up and about more- when will the camping trip happen, now it is fall?



Marianne818 said:


> It is a very foggy morning here.. praying for all those that had to be out and about in this very dense fog!
> Seems that everyone is feeling well in our household, Mom is having a few aches but a mild pain pill will help with that. She is sitting up more and more in her comfy chair in her room. Which means I get kicked to her antique small bedroom rocker :lol: But I'd rather sit on that and visit with her making great strides in her goal to be up and around more by Christmas!
> Speaking of Christmas, C and I were pretty bad yesterday.. we decided we both wanted an item and really didn't want to wait for Christmas to get it! So we "exchanged" gifts yesterday, we each got a Nexus7 tablet!!! It is awesome :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm on it right now and it's so much easier to cart around that the lap top! I have access to all types of knitting apps now also. I love my Kindle Fire, but this is sooooooooooo much better :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Mom is wanting her breakfast now, so I will check back in later.
> Prayers and Hugs all around!!!


----------



## Marianne818

bellestarr12 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the PBS site. Just watched the first series of Call the Midwife. Again thank you as it is GREAT!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm how or where did I miss the pbs link?? what page please.. I'd love to catch up on the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marianne, it's http://www.pbs.org/programs/call-the-midwife/
> 
> Hope you enjoy it :-D
Click to expand...

Thank you Bellestarr ;-) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Mum and I had lots of problems when I hit 13, but I am glad to say by 30 she was my best friend. she has been 'gone' since 1985, but I still wish I could just ring her up when I want to talk. Never had a sister to lose- but my older daughter died some 18 years ago- so I can empathise with your loss- please do keep joining in the conversation!



melyn said:


> awww sorry bout your mum angela, I too lost my mum last year and am still struggling with the shock. Don't worry bout doing it wrong we all have to start somewhere, its just good that you feel wellcome and comment x
> 
> 
> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> my mum and sister died last year and i still miss them very very much.
> 
> sorry if i have been doing it wrong
> angela
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> may i just say that i will be praying hear for him and all that needs it as i pray every day as my mum and sister died of a brain tumour my sister in april and my mum in july so i pray for all that needs it with all of my heart.
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> Was that April and July this year Angela?
> 
> By the way when you are replying to someone if you click on quote reply what they said will come up and so everyone will know what you are talking about or who to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

myfanwy said:


> Thanks for the 'plug' that can go on my 'bucket list', once I've paid off the carpet cleaner, and a few other things! So glad Mom is concentrating on being up and about more- when will the camping trip happen, now it is fall?
> 
> Oh I hope to get a space to camp very soon!! Right now all the "choice" spots are booked as it is Oktoberfest time (it last a month here) plus some hunting seasons are open and also the last month of trout fishing. It is also the changing of the leaves time, so many campers here to see the beautiful colors of the mountain forests. And yes, it is definitely Fall here, cool brisk mornings, high 70's or low 80's for the temps and overnights down in the low 50's, I'm soooooo loving this !!
> C has offered to care for Mom a few mornings so that I can get some fishing time in before the season closes. Of course the lake will be open year round for bass and brim fishing, but I really prefer the trout as they are much easier to prepare for cooking. Plus at the lake you really need a boat of some type to get to the good fishing spots, they don't rent the canoe or paddle boats after October so leaves one with just bank fishing or a pier I've never had much luck from the piers :roll:
> We have checked into a few state parks that are a bit further south of us, we may try to do some camping in one of those areas if Mom is able to go with us. They forbid me to go alone and C and I both don't want to leave Moms care overnight with friends. But I am forever hopeful that it will all work out and we will enjoy some wonderful adventures in the coming months! :thumbup: :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! hope you join us often- thought you might like to see the chenille square I am working on for my second attempt at bunny making- eyelash is a bit tricky for this one!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi there
> 
> may i say that your lilac bunny looks wonderful and as lilac and purple is my favourite colour as peach and orange i will have a go at this but as im new at knitting it may not end up looking great like your do.
> 
> by the way love the bunny and also your lovely fuchsia's
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That looks like a better yarn Myfanwy. You are up at a strange time even for you.
> Well I am heading of to bed, see you all tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Had an awful lot of emails I wanted to read- good thing the cleaning lady is due tomorrow not today- I shall probably be a bit comatose by 9am.
I am hoping to get two bunnies out of it- the second will be a bit smaller!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Marianne818

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! hope you join us often- thought you might like to see the chenille square I am working on for my second attempt at bunny making- eyelash is a bit tricky for this one!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi there
> 
> may i say that your lilac bunny looks wonderful and as lilac and purple is my favourite colour as peach and orange i will have a go at this but as im new at knitting it may not end up looking great like your do.
> 
> by the way love the bunny and also your lovely fuchsia's
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That looks like a better yarn Myfanwy. You are up at a strange time even for you.
> Well I am heading of to bed, see you all tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had an awful lot of emails I wanted to read- good thing the cleaning lady is due tomorrow not today- I shall probably be a bit comatose by 9am.
> I am hoping to get two bunnies out of it- the second will be a bit smaller!
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:
Click to expand...

I love the color of your yarn, can't wait to see the bunny!! I hope to put mine together today. Have to go to the pharmacy to pick up Mom's scripts, that usually leads to stopping at other stores also, but hope to make it short and sweet and get back home for some good craft time :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the 'plug' that can go on my 'bucket list', once I've paid off the carpet cleaner, and a few other things! So glad Mom is concentrating on being up and about more- when will the camping trip happen, now it is fall?
> 
> Oh I hope to get a space to camp very soon!! Right now all the "choice" spots are booked as it is Oktoberfest time (it last a month here) plus some hunting seasons are open and also the last month of trout fishing. C has offered to care for Mom a few mornings so that I can get some fishing time in before the season closes. Of course the lake will be open year round for bass and brim fishing, but I really prefer the trout as they are much easier to prepare for cooking. Plus at the lake you really need a boat of some type to get to the good fishing spots, they don't rent the canoe or paddle boats after October so leaves one with just bank fishing or a pier I've never had much luck from the piers :roll:
> We have checked into a few state parks that are a bit further south of us, we may try to do some camping in one of those areas if Mom is able to go with us. They forbid me to go alone and C and I both don't want to leave Moms care overnight with friends. But I am forever hopeful that it will all work out and we will enjoy some wonderful adventures in the coming months! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Would not mind dropping by for one of those fishing expeditions- not a great fisherperson- but I love just being outdoors- and I suspect we would find lots to talk about! So glad you will get away soon- it will be great for Mom! Do you have a lot of German influence locally- to have an Oktoberfest?
Click to expand...


----------



## Southern Gal

myfanwy said:


> Seconding these sentiments, Southern Gal. How is your knitting going, BTW?
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> tonight, i want to ask for prayers for my good friend of 40 yrs. he had some weird things go on with his vision go in and out on him and went to eye dr. they sent him to er. they are trying to rule out mini strokes. please pray for him, he and wife are like bro. and sister. they are one couple of us 4 couples who have been friends for so long and have seen family born, raised and go out on their own, and we still manage to get together once a month for meals, and cards or dominoes. I ask for prayers to go up all over the world for Campbell. we love him so. thanks to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers have been sent Southern Gal and also for the dr.s who are helping Campbell. Have faith for his continued care.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

i haven't heard from bean (campbells wife, were both donna's and she was built like a bean pole, hence the nic name from yrs back) i will try again later. thanks to all for your prayers, i believe prayer is a powerful tool and the more the better.
myfanway, i have been working on a diff. slouch hat, one i have not done before, and every 2-3 rounds it changes pattern, so after frogging 3 diff times on diff sections when i have changed, i am now doing life lines every time a pattern changes, so much easier to do that way, i am hard headed, and it takes a while for me to "get it" :roll: but when i do, great.
i am eating one of my famous huge egg white omlettes filled with allowed proteins and loads of free veggies, gotta fuel up and get a shower and hit the road running, i have many errands to take care of for mom this morn. usually when i sleep late i eat big for b. fast and lunch if i take time is slim. 
bj is mowing, finally got one mower fixed yesterday. we need a couple goats, :mrgreen: how quick would animal control be pulling into our drive way. :wink: no farm critters allowed in the town, i would love one of the tiny, tiny pigmey goats (if i could keep it out of my flowers) i held one at a farmers market once and talk about precious, they kept them in a baby play pen. oh i couldn't keep my hands off it. the mom was there and i saw how big she was, (tiny also) but bj was saying you know you can't have that in town, oh well/ see if we had one we wouldn't have this hay field of a yard when the mowers died :lol: ok, gonna finish my coffee and food and check back in later.


----------



## Lurker 2

I am a great believer in the therapeutic value of knitting- so glad the hat is coming on- I think of you every time I use my triangular scarf!!! Hope you hear from Bean soon!!!...



Southern Gal said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seconding these sentiments, Southern Gal. How is your knitting going, BTW?
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> tonight, i want to ask for prayers for my good friend of 40 yrs. he had some weird things go on with his vision go in and out on him and went to eye dr. they sent him to er. they are trying to rule out mini strokes. please pray for him, he and wife are like bro. and sister. they are one couple of us 4 couples who have been friends for so long and have seen family born, raised and go out on their own, and we still manage to get together once a month for meals, and cards or dominoes. I ask for prayers to go up all over the world for Campbell. we love him so. thanks to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers have been sent Southern Gal and also for the dr.s who are helping Campbell. Have faith for his continued care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i haven't heard from bean (campbells wife, were both donna's and she was built like a bean pole, hence the nic name from yrs back) i will try again later. thanks to all for your prayers, i believe prayer is a powerful tool and the more the better.
> myfanway, i have been working on a diff. slouch hat, one i have not done before, and every 2-3 rounds it changes pattern, so after frogging 3 diff times on diff sections when i have changed, i am now doing life lines every time a pattern changes, so much easier to do that way, i am hard headed, and it takes a while for me to "get it" :roll: but when i do, great.
> i am eating one of my famous huge egg white omlettes filled with allowed proteins and loads of free veggies, gotta fuel up and get a shower and hit the road running, i have many errands to take care of for mom this morn. usually when i sleep late i eat big for b. fast and lunch if i take time is slim.
> bj is mowing, finally got one mower fixed yesterday. we need a couple goats, :mrgreen: how quick would animal control be pulling into our drive way. :wink: no farm critters allowed in the town, i would love one of the tiny, tiny pigmey goats (if i could keep it out of my flowers) i held one at a farmers market once and talk about precious, they kept them in a baby play pen. oh i couldn't keep my hands off it. the mom was there and i saw how big she was, (tiny also) but bj was saying you know you can't have that in town, oh well/ see if we had one we wouldn't have this hay field of a yard when the mowers died :lol: ok, gonna finish my coffee and food and check back in later.
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

purpleone said:


> may i just say that i will be praying hear for him and all that needs it as i pray every day as my mum and sister died of a brain tumour my sister in april and my mum in july so i pray for all that needs it with all of my heart.
> 
> angela


Oh Angela, that was too much to bear, losing both a sister and your mom. Thank you for joining us and hope you find your knitting and the group helpful in your healing.
Hugs


----------



## daralene

darowil said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is amazing to me how much we rely on those computers.
> 
> 
> 
> But think of all those we now know who we wouldn't know if not for computers! We wouldn't be here. But think of all the knitting we could do instead.
Click to expand...

Darowil...Love that perspective you have. Yes, I think there is a rule. Strong positive/Strong negative. So far it seems to be true. Without this technology our friendship here would never have been possible. I remember working when the first computer came to the hospital and it took up a whole room and cards with holes in them needed special people to interpret what they meant. Now children know how to handle them and some better than us, but that's another story.


----------



## daralene

bellestarr12 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the PBS site. Just watched the first series of Call the Midwife. Again thank you as it is GREAT!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm how or where did I miss the pbs link?? what page please.. I'd love to catch up on the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marianne, it's http://www.pbs.org/programs/call-the-midwife/
> 
> Hope you enjoy it :-D
Click to expand...

Marianne...I see Belle already answered you. It is quite a series and for some reason I can see you in the midwife role. Am I way off????


----------



## Lurker 2

At that time, in a stats/math class I was studying, we had calculating machines, that you turned the handle backwards or forwards to subtract and add, and multiplication and Division were done by successive turns of the handle in the appropriate direction. IBM tried to tell us that computers would give us prosperity and a 4 -3 day working week, HUH!!!!...



daralene said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is amazing to me how much we rely on those computers.
> 
> 
> 
> But think of all those we now know who we wouldn't know if not for computers! We wouldn't be here. But think of all the knitting we could do instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Darowil...Love that perspective you have. Yes, I think there is a rule. Strong positive/Strong negative. So far it seems to be true. Without this technology our friendship here would never have been possible. I remember working when the first computer came to the hospital and it took up a whole room and cards with holes in them needed special people to interpret what they meant. Now children know how to handle them and some better than us, but that's another story.
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

bellestarr12 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the PBS site. Just watched the first series of Call the Midwife. Again thank you as it is GREAT!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm how or where did I miss the pbs link?? what page please.. I'd love to catch up on the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marianne, it's http://www.pbs.org/programs/call-the-midwife/
> 
> Hope you enjoy it :-D
Click to expand...

So sorry I didn't quote it but when DH is home I get on for such a limited amount of time and by the time I get back on there are so many pages and I couldn't find the thread again. Thanks so much Belle for the link and I just love it.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Good late morning to all. I'm just stopping my to do a little catch-up before I take mom for her eye shot.

Myfanwy - love the color of the chenille for the bunny. Sorry the Dr.'s have been so difficult. It is ridiculous that the world now has to shut down when there is a computer problem.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sending lots of healing thoughts and good wishes for Campbell. The unknown is the worst part... hope they get the diagnosisso that they can get on with fixing it......

I'm envious of your omlette. I haen't found my fritatta recipe yet and the cooler weather is making me crave a warm breakfast... We are going to be only 61 one day this week....


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Good late morning to all. I'm just stopping my to do a little catch-up before I take mom for her eye shot.
> 
> Myfanwy - love the color of the chenille for the bunny. Sorry the Dr.'s have been so difficult. It is ridiculous that the world now has to shut down when there is a computer problem.


I thought it was quite a good bunny colour- tactile effect is brilliant! So beautifully soft. Do hope your time with Mom goes without frustration!


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> At that time, in a stats/math class I was studying, we had calculating machines, that you turned the handle backwards or forwards to subtract and add, and multiplication and Division were done by successive turns of the handle in the appropriate direction. IBM tried to tell us that computers would give us prosperity and a 4 -3 day working week, HUH!!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is amazing to me how much we rely on those computers.
> 
> 
> 
> But think of all those we now know who we wouldn't know if not for computers! We wouldn't be here. But think of all the knitting we could do instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Darowil...Love that perspective you have. Yes, I think there is a rule. Strong positive/Strong negative. So far it seems to be true. Without this technology our friendship here would never have been possible. I remember working when the first computer came to the hospital and it took up a whole room and cards with holes in them needed special people to interpret what they meant. Now children know how to handle them and some better than us, but that's another story.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Laughing remembering when I went back to work in my 40's and had to learn to type without hitting the handle on the top of the typewriter at the end of each line. Had to learn the new calculators too. Boy did computers scare the life out of me. Even learning to just turn one on was major. Thought I would never learn but I met the challenge and now look at all of us....I remember those calculators too.


----------



## bellestarr12

daralene said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the PBS site. Just watched the first series of Call the Midwife. Again thank you as it is GREAT!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm how or where did I miss the pbs link?? what page please.. I'd love to catch up on the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marianne, it's http://www.pbs.org/programs/call-the-midwife/
> 
> Hope you enjoy it :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see that too!
> 
> Marianne...I see Belle already answered you. It is quite a series and for some reason I can see you in the midwife role. Am I way off????
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

Pup Lover...Hope the work didn't pile up too much with the office move and waiting so long to get the computers up and running. :roll: 

Angela...What fun that you are doing the bunny. They are so cute. If I didn't have company coming I would be doing one. Who knows, maybe I will do one anyway. I had plans to do a shawl and socks with KAL's on KP but getting ready for company nixed that. Oh well, there will hopefully be other chances. Hope you will post a photo of your bunny.

Marianne...What an interesting life you have lived. So many varied experiences. Think we have a tv series here. It is amazing that in spite of all the physical challenges you faced you have met the challenges life has given you and away you go. So glad to know you are feeling better and your son seems to be doing better now that he is out of the hospital. Glad mom is doing better too. Not familiar with what a Nexus is so will have to look that up. I see it is a 7" tablet. Maybe something in my future so I can have my own access to the internet when DH is home.

Melyn...Sorry about the loss of your mother last year. Hope you will find support and love from family and friends and the TP.

Myfanwy...Thanks for the photo of your bunny square. Love the yarn and can't wait to see the bunny. Photo is on page 49 of this TP. Nice rich color too.
...18 yrs. now since the loss of your precious daughter. I know how talented and special she was. Your life was truly blessed to have her in it but I know there is much pain in the loss. Somehow words don't suffice when dealing with these losses, but hope knowing we care helps.

Southern Gal...If you could have that pygmy goat you would get the lawn short and fertilized at the same time :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Dreamweaver...Hope all goes well with mom's shot. Always nice to see you as busy as your days are.

I never did get caught up on all our posts as I got so far behind, so to those I didn't mention, a special hug. I love my TP family.


----------



## Sorlenna

Hello, all--I'm just popping in to say I'm still here! This week has been hectic and we are running with appts and other things, and I've been working more to boot, but things should settle down a bit by the time the new party rolls around...I hope. I haven't knitted much at all since last week.  :roll:

Meanwhile, DD's better and back on the job, I continue to pray for all those old friends and new who need blessings, and I will try to read to get caught up, even if I can't comment on everything. Love the bunnies--so cute and what personalities! I hope to get one or two made for the grands soon--we shall see.

Now I'm off to work again...!


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> It is a bit of a nuisance having to go twice. Apparently it was a cable fault- possibly the result of our v. wet winter. INR today.
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy
> What got me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did wonder what they would do in a emergency. Sorry you can't die just yet- we can't keep any notes about it.
> It would mean double work for them as they would need to write notes and then add them later to the computer- but is that any harder for them than for you to have to get taxis again tomorrow with all that enatils for you?
> 
> 
> 
> You are both so right. What an inconvenience to you Myfanwy and just why can't they see you because of the computer. Hmmmm....just remembering when I go to the doctor now they don't even have charts any more like they used to. They just look everything up on the computer and even write and print prescriptions from there. Just shows how technology has taken over. I know there are advantages but that is one of the big disadvantages. A lot of extra traveling for you. Hope at least that you will get a good report. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess they had no phone service either? Or maybe they did not know you were going? I think places here do have notations of appointments in a book also.
Click to expand...


----------



## redriet60

Hi again, finally finished the doggy sweater, had to give it up with the doggy, our apartment rules don't allow pets of any kind. We thought we could maybe bend the rules a bit since the puppy was teacup size. We offered to pay a pet deposit but the management would not give in. We were lucky to find her a good home with loving people. The whole family misses her and we are sad. I started knitting a bunny last night with the left over yarn from the D.sweater, that will have to be our pet for now. Pictures when I'm done.


----------



## mjs

Southern Gal said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seconding these sentiments, Southern Gal. How is your knitting going, BTW?
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> tonight, i want to ask for prayers for my good friend of 40 yrs. he had some weird things go on with his vision go in and out on him and went to eye dr. they sent him to er. they are trying to rule out mini strokes. please pray for him, he and wife are like bro. and sister. they are one couple of us 4 couples who have been friends for so long and have seen family born, raised and go out on their own, and we still manage to get together once a month for meals, and cards or dominoes. I ask for prayers to go up all over the world for Campbell. we love him so. thanks to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers have been sent Southern Gal and also for the dr.s who are helping Campbell. Have faith for his continued care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i haven't heard from bean (campbells wife, were both donna's and she was built like a bean pole, hence the nic name from yrs back) i will try again later. thanks to all for your prayers, i believe prayer is a powerful tool and the more the better.
> myfanway, i have been working on a diff. slouch hat, one i have not done before, and every 2-3 rounds it changes pattern, so after frogging 3 diff times on diff sections when i have changed, i am now doing life lines every time a pattern changes, so much easier to do that way, i am hard headed, and it takes a while for me to "get it" :roll: but when i do, great.
> i am eating one of my famous huge egg white omlettes filled with allowed proteins and loads of free veggies, gotta fuel up and get a shower and hit the road running, i have many errands to take care of for mom this morn. usually when i sleep late i eat big for b. fast and lunch if i take time is slim.
> bj is mowing, finally got one mower fixed yesterday. we need a couple goats, :mrgreen: how quick would animal control be pulling into our drive way. :wink: no farm critters allowed in the town, i would love one of the tiny, tiny pigmey goats (if i could keep it out of my flowers) i held one at a farmers market once and talk about precious, they kept them in a baby play pen. oh i couldn't keep my hands off it. the mom was there and i saw how big she was, (tiny also) but bj was saying you know you can't have that in town, oh well/ see if we had one we wouldn't have this hay field of a yard when the mowers died :lol: ok, gonna finish my coffee and food and check back in later.
Click to expand...

I would love to have my back yard be a wildflower meadow, but I'm sure that would not be allowed by the Borough.


----------



## Lurker 2

I got a call at 9 telling me to come in, but by the time we got there it had crashed - that would be an interesting point to make to them that maybe they should have back up for the appointments- also their IT people badly underestimated thje time for the repair!



mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a bit of a nuisance having to go twice. Apparently it was a cable fault- possibly the result of our v. wet winter. INR today.
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy
> What got me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did wonder what they would do in a emergency. Sorry you can't die just yet- we can't keep any notes about it.
> It would mean double work for them as they would need to write notes and then add them later to the computer- but is that any harder for them than for you to have to get taxis again tomorrow with all that enatils for you?
> 
> 
> 
> You are both so right. What an inconvenience to you Myfanwy and just why can't they see you because of the computer. Hmmmm....just remembering when I go to the doctor now they don't even have charts any more like they used to. They just look everything up on the computer and even write and print prescriptions from there. Just shows how technology has taken over. I know there are advantages but that is one of the big disadvantages. A lot of extra traveling for you. Hope at least that you will get a good report. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess they had no phone service either? Or maybe they did not know you were going? I think places here do have notations of appointments in a book also.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## redriet60

I love wild flower meadows but I think you have to be in the country for that, or your neighbors will complain about over flying seeds that will spoil their perfect lawn.



mjs said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seconding these sentiments, Southern Gal. How is your knitting going, BTW?
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> tonight, i want to ask for prayers for my good friend of 40 yrs. he had some weird things go on with his vision go in and out on him and went to eye dr. they sent him to er. they are trying to rule out mini strokes. please pray for him, he and wife are like bro. and sister. they are one couple of us 4 couples who have been friends for so long and have seen family born, raised and go out on their own, and we still manage to get together once a month for meals, and cards or dominoes. I ask for prayers to go up all over the world for Campbell. we love him so. thanks to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers have been sent Southern Gal and also for the dr.s who are helping Campbell. Have faith for his continued care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i haven't heard from bean (campbells wife, were both donna's and she was built like a bean pole, hence the nic name from yrs back) i will try again later. thanks to all for your prayers, i believe prayer is a powerful tool and the more the better.
> myfanway, i have been working on a diff. slouch hat, one i have not done before, and every 2-3 rounds it changes pattern, so after frogging 3 diff times on diff sections when i have changed, i am now doing life lines every time a pattern changes, so much easier to do that way, i am hard headed, and it takes a while for me to "get it" :roll: but when i do, great.
> i am eating one of my famous huge egg white omlettes filled with allowed proteins and loads of free veggies, gotta fuel up and get a shower and hit the road running, i have many errands to take care of for mom this morn. usually when i sleep late i eat big for b. fast and lunch if i take time is slim.
> bj is mowing, finally got one mower fixed yesterday. we need a couple goats, :mrgreen: how quick would animal control be pulling into our drive way. :wink: no farm critters allowed in the town, i would love one of the tiny, tiny pigmey goats (if i could keep it out of my flowers) i held one at a farmers market once and talk about precious, they kept them in a baby play pen. oh i couldn't keep my hands off it. the mom was there and i saw how big she was, (tiny also) but bj was saying you know you can't have that in town, oh well/ see if we had one we wouldn't have this hay field of a yard when the mowers died :lol: ok, gonna finish my coffee and food and check back in later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to have my back yard be a wildflower meadow, but I'm sure that would not be allowed by the Borough.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

redriet60 said:


> Hi again, finally finished the doggy sweater, had to give it up with the doggy, our apartment rules don't allow pets of any kind. We thought we could maybe bend the rules a bit since the puppy was teacup size. We offered to pay a pet deposit but the management would not give in. We were lucky to find her a good home with loving people. The whole family misses her and we are sad. I started knitting a bunny last night with the left over yarn from the D.sweater, that will have to be our pet for now. Pictures when I'm done.


That seems most unfortunate- I would not want to live somewhere where pets were not allowed!


----------



## MawMaw12

redriet60 said:


> Hi again, finally finished the doggy sweater, had to give it up with the doggy, our apartment rules don't allow pets of any kind. We thought we could maybe bend the rules a bit since the puppy was teacup size. We offered to pay a pet deposit but the management would not give in. We were lucky to find her a good home with loving people. The whole family misses her and we are sad. I started knitting a bunny last night with the left over yarn from the D.sweater, that will have to be our pet for now. Pictures when I'm done.


How sad! Can you arrange to visit with the family that took it? Our pets are like our family. So sorry that happened.


----------



## purl2diva

Daralene,

My husband gave me an I Pad for my birthday so we don't have too many conflicts over the big computer. The only time itis a hassle now is when I have to work on my monthly Bible study.

I pretty much have the I Pad to myself for all my KP browsing. I hope there is something similar in your future.

WI Joy


----------



## Southern Gal

Southern Gal said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seconding these sentiments, Southern Gal.
> Prayers have been sent Southern Gal and also for the dr.s who are helping Campbell. Have faith for his continued care.
Click to expand...

bj is mowing, finally got one mower fixed yesterday. we need a couple goats, :mrgreen: how quick would animal control be pulling into our drive way. :wink: no farm critters allowed in the town, i would love one of the tiny, tiny pigmey goats (if i could keep it out of my flowers) i held one at a farmers market once and talk about precious, they kept them in a baby play pen. oh i couldn't keep my hands off it. the mom was there and i saw how big she was, (tiny also) but bj was saying you know you can't have that in town, oh well/ see if we had one we wouldn't have this hay field of a yard when the mowers died :lol:

i was just remembering the past discussion about HOA, :shock: how fast they would be slapping a fine on me for the baby goat, if we had one here :|
last yr. the town council got all on a high horse about the hens and chickens running around town, they have been in the same area as long as i have lived here, 23 yrs. :hunf: 
anyway, they just happen to "live" at a house or two below the local Hardees restaraunt. it was neat to sit in there in the mornings to eat a breakfast biscuit and sip your coffee and watch the moma with all of her brewd of baby chicks scratch around in the grass and gravel. for some folks thats prob. the only time they ever saw baby chicks. anyway... they got on a tirade about them and were doing away with all the roosters. well, must have missed one or two, cause i can still hear them crow int he wee hrs from my house, which is 3 blocks away. so funny. :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2

Dear everyone, I have just heard from Sam- he is safely in Seattle, but having difficulty getting into KP- so I have contacted Admin, on his behalf! It was a very brief message- but great that he got through without incident!


----------



## oddball

myfanwy said:


> Dear everyone, I have just heard from Sam- he is safely in Seattle, but having difficulty getting into KP- so I have contacted Admin, on his behalf! It was a very brief message- but great that he got through without incident!


Thats good news myfanwy. Nice to hear he's arrived safely.


----------



## Silverowl

myfanwy said:


> Dear everyone, I have just heard from Sam- he is safely in Seattle, but having difficulty getting into KP- so I have contacted Admin, on his behalf! It was a very brief message- but great that he got through without incident!


So glad to hear that he has arrived safely.


----------



## daralene

purl2diva said:


> Daralene,
> 
> My husband gave me an I Pad for my birthday so we don't have too many conflicts over the big computer. The only time itis a hassle now is when I have to work on my monthly Bible study.
> 
> I pretty much have the I Pad to myself for all my KP browsing. I hope there is something similar in your future.
> 
> WI Joy


Me too! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Either that or get one of the broken ones fixed.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Dear everyone, I have just heard from Sam- he is safely in Seattle, but having difficulty getting into KP- so I have contacted Admin, on his behalf! It was a very brief message- but great that he got through without incident!


Thanks for the report and so good to know. Was a little concerned about his breathing, oxygen and all, so it is great to know that.!!! Glad you were able to get through to Admin for him.


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear everyone, I have just heard from Sam- he is safely in Seattle, but having difficulty getting into KP- so I have contacted Admin, on his behalf! It was a very brief message- but great that he got through without incident!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the report and so good to know. Was a little concerned about his breathing, oxygen and all, so it is great to know that.!!! Glad you were able to get through to Admin for him.
Click to expand...

I hope I have! Admin was offline last time I looked!


----------



## darowil

daralene said:


> Angela...What fun that you are doing the bunny. They are so cute. If I didn't have company coming I would be doing one. Who knows, maybe I will do one anyway. I had plans to do a shawl and socks with KAL's on KP but getting ready for company nixed that. Oh well, there will hopefully be other chances. Hope you will post a photo of your bunny.


But unlike those other KALs this one doesn't need much time and for most of us we don't even need to go and buy anything for it. Most of us have plenty of yarn needles lying around and the yarn and needles sizes are not really important- just guides.I didn't have ribbon but someone provided that.

Overnight Angela I thought that if you wanted to do the hat in garter stich (every row knit) you could do a bunny first and measure that for the tension square as I was explaining to you. Or you could use the square to learn how to do a purl row (when you learn to purl you will need to do one row of knit and then one of purl and keep alternating them)


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> I hope I have! Admin was offline last time I looked!


How dare Admin have time off! lol
Glad that Sam made it safely there.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna
Meanwhile said:


> Glad she is back at work Sorlenna. This week is an ideal one for bunnies- you can pick it up and put it down without needing to work what to do next- not too many options with garter stitch afterall. Hope next week is quiter for you.


----------



## pammie1234

Busy day and busy week! DD is having car trouble so she has had my car for 2 days. I have gotten some housework done since I am stranded. She will hopefully get her car taken care of soon. I am working tomorrow and Friday. Then Friday night is the wedding, so I will miss the start of the next TP. It's awful knowing I will already been behind when I finally get to check in! If I'm unable to get back on, I hope everyone is doing well, prayers sent to those that are in need, and I will check in tomorrow.

These are the slippers I made in designer's workshop. I think they turned out pretty good!


----------



## pammie1234

I still can't get my pictures to be straight! It was straight on the jpeg


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> Busy day and busy week! DD is having car trouble so she has had my car for 2 days. I have gotten some housework done since I am stranded. She will hopefully get her car taken care of soon. I am working tomorrow and Friday. Then Friday night is the wedding, so I will miss the start of the next TP. It's awful knowing I will already been behind when I finally get to check in! If I'm unable to get back on, I hope everyone is doing well, prayers sent to those that are in need, and I will check in tomorrow.
> 
> These are the slippers I made in designer's workshop. I think they turned out pretty good!


Slippers look good. Guess they will get some use soon?


----------



## Marianne818

Would not mind dropping by for one of those fishing expeditions- not a great fisherperson- but I love just being outdoors- and I suspect we would find lots to talk about! So glad you will get away soon- it will be great for Mom! Do you have a lot of German influence locally- to have an Oktoberfest?[/quote]

We have a Bavarian Village, Helen, Georgia, all the buildings and shops are Bavarian themed in some way. During the month of October, all the shops and workers dress in the German styles. Lots of the tourist are also dressed in costume. The German Bakery is soooo delicious, I have yet to have anything there that was NOT mouthwatering! They serve meals also, their red cabbage is sooo YUMMY! Gads now I want to go over for lunch tomorrow :roll: We try to avoid Helen on Friday and Saturdays, as that is when the crowds are at the highest. But starting the first of January through April, we can most anytime, very few visitors at that time, shops are open of course but limited hours. 
I hope to go to Elijay next weekend for an apple festival.. would love to stock up on a large variety of my favorites!!


----------



## Marianne818

daralene said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the PBS site. Just watched the first series of Call the Midwife. Again thank you as it is GREAT!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm how or where did I miss the pbs link?? what page please.. I'd love to catch up on the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marianne, it's http://www.pbs.org/programs/call-the-midwife/
> 
> Hope you enjoy it :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marianne...I see Belle already answered you. It is quite a series and for some reason I can see you in the midwife role. Am I way off????
Click to expand...

I've only watched about 5 minutes of an episode, but hopefully I can sit tomorrow and watch at least one episode. I don't know if I'm suited to the "midwife" or not.. :lol: I told Mom what you said and she busted out laughing and totally agrees.. hmmm guess I'll pass judgement tomorrow ;-)


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> Dear everyone, I have just heard from Sam- he is safely in Seattle, but having difficulty getting into KP- so I have contacted Admin, on his behalf! It was a very brief message- but great that he got through without incident!


I'm glad he thought to do that. I think they will 20 hrs behind you.


----------



## darowil

Marianne818 said:


> Would not mind dropping by for one of those fishing expeditions- not a great fisherperson- but I love just being outdoors- and I suspect we would find lots to talk about! So glad you will get away soon- it will be great for Mom! Do you have a lot of German influence locally- to have an Oktoberfest?


We have a Bavarian Village, Helen, Georgia, all the buildings and shops are Bavarian themed in some way. During the month of October, all the shops and workers dress in the German styles. Lots of the tourist are also dressed in costume. The German Bakery is soooo delicious, I have yet to have anything there that was NOT mouthwatering! They serve meals also, their red cabbage is sooo YUMMY! Gads now I want to go over for lunch tomorrow :roll: We try to avoid Helen on Friday and Saturdays, as that is when the crowds are at the highest. But starting the first of January through April, we can most anytime, very few visitors at that time, shops are open of course but limited hours. 
I hope to go to Elijay next weekend for an apple festival.. would love to stock up on a large variety of my favorites!![/quote]

I could come and joun you for fishing- just to sit outside with you both and knit (not a fisher either).
Helen sounds like Hahndorf a German town about 20 minutes drive from here. Which as I used to drive through it regularly I started to fail to lose its appeal-just a busy road with lots of people to negotiate. Hahndorf was founded by Germans back in the very early years of South Australia, and as in many areas settled by the Germans in those early years the German heritage and influence remains strong.But if I wanted to see a Bavarian village Bavaria is just as close for me as Helen so I might go for the real thing. Admittdely I wouldn't then be able to see you, but I would be able to catch up with an exhange student we once had who comes from near there. Can't say Helen sounds very Bavarian.


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the PBS site. Just watched the first series of Call the Midwife. Again thank you as it is GREAT!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm how or where did I miss the pbs link?? what page please.. I'd love to catch up on the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marianne, it's http://www.pbs.org/programs/call-the-midwife/
> 
> Hope you enjoy it :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marianne...I see Belle already answered you. It is quite a series and for some reason I can see you in the midwife role. Am I way off????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've only watched about 5 minutes of an episode, but hopefully I can sit tomorrow and watch at least one episode. I don't know if I'm suited to the "midwife" or not.. :lol: I told Mom what you said and she busted out laughing and totally agrees.. hmmm guess I'll pass judgement tomorrow ;-)
Click to expand...

Perhaps it is more that I see you as dealing with whatever comes along and taking care of the person or the situation. Not being afraid. Just meeting life and going hand in hand with it, but always aware of others and helping when you can. You have the spirit of it all even if it wasn't your career.


----------



## redriet60

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear everyone, I have just heard from Sam- he is safely in Seattle, but having difficulty getting into KP- so I have contacted Admin, on his behalf! It was a very brief message- but great that he got through without incident!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad he thought to do that. I think they will 20 hrs behind you.
Click to expand...

I'm glad Sam got there safely, I hope he gets on sometime just to let us know how he is doing. Maybe he can email if he can't get to the TP.


----------



## Marianne818

Myfanwy, I'd love to have you along as a fishing buddy anytime :!: :!: :!: :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We would have a blast I'm sure! Not sure how many fish we'd catch but boy what a time we would have!

I spent part of today playing with making my own wood needles.. found a dowel the right size, sharpened the points and have been sanding it smooth. Have one coat of stain on, will sand that decide if I want to do another or just put a poly coat on it. Now I just have to decide what I want to do with the ends.. have a couple of ideas, may be next week before I'm finished with them.. but will post a picture when they are finished. 
Have company coming this weekend and again next weekend. looking forward to the visits, going to an old fashioned county fair on Saturday, hope it is as good as I hope.
Daralene, look up the Nexus 7, it's a Google product, or it's designed by Google one.. They are in several stores, so should be able to find something online to view. It's much less expensive than the Apple products which was the main reason we chose it. 
We have lap tops for the heavy computer work, wanted something light and easier to take along than the heavy lap tops.
Sam, so glad you made it there safely. Hope you can get on to say hello.. The hostesses are doing a fantastic job in your stead, you left us in great hands for sure! 
Sweet dreams/Good Morning/Afternoon, my dear sweet friends, will visit with you all tomorrow :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## bellestarr12

myfanwy said:


> Dear everyone, I have just heard from Sam- he is safely in Seattle, but having difficulty getting into KP- so I have contacted Admin, on his behalf! It was a very brief message- but great that he got through without incident!


so glad he arrived safely! thanks for the update :thumbup:


----------



## bellestarr12

darowil said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would not mind dropping by for one of those fishing expeditions- not a great fisherperson- but I love just being outdoors- and I suspect we would find lots to talk about! So glad you will get away soon- it will be great for Mom! Do you have a lot of German influence locally- to have an Oktoberfest?
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Bavarian Village, Helen, Georgia, all the buildings and shops are Bavarian themed in some way. During the month of October, all the shops and workers dress in the German styles. Lots of the tourist are also dressed in costume. The German Bakery is soooo delicious, I have yet to have anything there that was NOT mouthwatering! They serve meals also, their red cabbage is sooo YUMMY! Gads now I want to go over for lunch tomorrow :roll: We try to avoid Helen on Friday and Saturdays, as that is when the crowds are at the highest. But starting the first of January through April, we can most anytime, very few visitors at that time, shops are open of course but limited hours.
> I hope to go to Elijay next weekend for an apple festival.. would love to stock up on a large variety of my favorites!!
Click to expand...

I could come and joun you for fishing- just to sit outside with you both and knit (not a fisher either).
Helen sounds like Hahndorf a German town about 20 minutes drive from here. Which as I used to drive through it regularly I started to fail to lose its appeal-just a busy road with lots of people to negotiate. Hahndorf was founded by Germans back in the very early years of South Australia, and as in many areas settled by the Germans in those early years the German heritage and influence remains strong.But if I wanted to see a Bavarian village Bavaria is just as close for me as Helen so I might go for the real thing. Admittdely I wouldn't then be able to see you, but I would be able to catch up with an exhange student we once had who comes from near there. Can't say Helen sounds very Bavarian.[/quote]

wouldn't it be nice to get up a fishing trip together? I can see us chillin' by the creek with the poles propped up, knitting and chatting while waiting for a bite :-D


----------



## Southern Gal

bellestarr12 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would not mind dropping by for one of those fishing expeditions- not a great fisherperson- but I love just being outdoors- and I suspect we would find lots to talk about! So glad you will get away soon- it will be great for Mom!
> I could come and joun you for fishing- just to sit outside with you both and knit (not a fisher either).
> 
> wouldn't it be nice to get up a fishing trip together? I can see us chillin' by the creek with the poles propped up, knitting and chatting while waiting for a bite :-D
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: i would tag along also, i love, love camping, we always for so many yrs camped in sept. after all the holiday folks left. not a fisher, but i always went with bj and took book, now i would take knitting, just love being on the outside, near water, how perfect out in nature :shock: wow, imagine all of us converging on a camping area, it would never be the same again. marianne, i hope you do get to go.
> Sam, the man, glad you made it. don't over do and rest inbetween the LYS's. seriously, i hope you and your friends really have a special time. come back safe to us. but i have to say the girls are rocking it out taking the T party on :hunf: But you will not be replaced. nite all. prayers for all who need it. still haven't heard from my friend Campbell it takes time when they are doing tests.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

bellestarr12 said:


> wouldn't it be nice to get up a fishing trip together? I can see us chillin' by the creek with the poles propped up, knitting and chatting while waiting for a bite :-D


And hoping they don't bite- the yarn might get a bit smelly!


----------



## redriet60

We could have something like a TP reunion, some place in the center of everyone, that would be very hard to do though, seeing some of us are so far away, but we could all be knitting and fishing and then cook our catch for supper. Just dreaming.



bellestarr12 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would not mind dropping by for one of those fishing expeditions- not a great fisherperson- but I love just being outdoors- and I suspect we would find lots to talk about! So glad you will get away soon- it will be great for Mom! Do you have a lot of German influence locally- to have an Oktoberfest?
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Bavarian Village, Helen, Georgia, all the buildings and shops are Bavarian themed in some way. During the month of October, all the shops and workers dress in the German styles. Lots of the tourist are also dressed in costume. The German Bakery is soooo delicious, I have yet to have anything there that was NOT mouthwatering! They serve meals also, their red cabbage is sooo YUMMY! Gads now I want to go over for lunch tomorrow :roll: We try to avoid Helen on Friday and Saturdays, as that is when the crowds are at the highest. But starting the first of January through April, we can most anytime, very few visitors at that time, shops are open of course but limited hours.
> I hope to go to Elijay next weekend for an apple festival.. would love to stock up on a large variety of my favorites!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could come and joun you for fishing- just to sit outside with you both and knit (not a fisher either).
> Helen sounds like Hahndorf a German town about 20 minutes drive from here. Which as I used to drive through it regularly I started to fail to lose its appeal-just a busy road with lots of people to negotiate. Hahndorf was founded by Germans back in the very early years of South Australia, and as in many areas settled by the Germans in those early years the German heritage and influence remains strong.But if I wanted to see a Bavarian village Bavaria is just as close for me as Helen so I might go for the real thing. Admittdely I wouldn't then be able to see you, but I would be able to catch up with an exhange student we once had who comes from near there. Can't say Helen sounds very Bavarian.
Click to expand...

wouldn't it be nice to get up a fishing trip together? I can see us chillin' by the creek with the poles propped up, knitting and chatting while waiting for a bite :-D[/quote]


----------



## Althea

Just caught up after the last couple of days. Had to work 9-5 Wednesday - well, actually volunteered to work for one of the doctors at the clinic where I used to work, as her secretary was in Singapore. Very different computer system from what I was used to, and glad when the day finished. My tummy grumbled around 4 p.m. and I realised that my sandwich was still in my bag, so at least the day went fairly quickly. Myfanwy, so sorry about your wasted trip to the doctor. If and when our computer system broke down, the doctor would always hand-write a script and we would post out Medicare forms or accounts, etc., to the patients once the system was back on line. It just seems a bit drastic to send everyone home again, although often test results are transmitted via the computer with no 'hard copy' kept in files, so if your appointment was specifically to get results it might be difficult - but not impossible: a phone call to the laboratory, etc., would be all that was required - inconvenient and time-consuming, perhaps, but that's what we used to do.
Redriet, so sorry that you had to relinquish your dog when you moved - that's so cruel, it seems to me. We need our furry friends even more as we get older, I think. They are such wonderful company.
Some of you may recall that my boss and I retired in February (earlier than we intended) due to his wife's ill-health with disseminated cancer. We didn't think she would still be here last Christmas, but she rallied at that time and has been in remission for several months, and had a reasonable quality of life. However, I have just heard that the end days are here: she is in hospital, unable to communicate, unable to eat without vomitting, and it is virtually just a matter of time before she passes. She was such an energetic, vibrant person and it is so hard to get my head around what is happening to her at only 65. My boss and their three adult daughters are with her constantly, and I suspect to hear at any time that she has gone. So sad. I'd be grateful if you folk at the TP would keep Chris and Milton and their family in your thoughts and prayers.
On a slightly more cheerful subject, I'm nearly through chart 3 of the Ashton shawlette - can't wait to finish it as I'm 'not allowed' to start on another project (and I have SO many I'm anxious to get to) until the Ashton is off my needles.
Warm thoughts and wishes to all my TP friends. Glad Sam has arrived safely and hope he enjoys his time away. Meanwhile, his trio of helpers is doing a great job.


----------



## daralene

Althea said:


> Just caught up after the last couple of days. Had to work 9-5 Wednesday - well, actually volunteered to work for one of the doctors at the clinic where I used to work, as her secretary was in Singapore. Very different computer system from what I was used to, and glad when the day finished. My tummy grumbled around 4 p.m. and I realised that my sandwich was still in my bag, so at least the day went fairly quickly. Myfanwy, so sorry about your wasted trip to the doctor. If and when our computer system broke down, the doctor would always hand-write a script and we would post out Medicare forms or accounts, etc., to the patients once the system was back on line. It just seems a bit drastic to send everyone home again, although often test results are transmitted via the computer with no 'hard copy' kept in files, so if your appointment was specifically to get results it might be difficult - but not impossible: a phone call to the laboratory, etc., would be all that was required - inconvenient and time-consuming, perhaps, but that's what we used to do.
> Redriet, so sorry that you had to relinquish your dog when you moved - that's so cruel, it seems to me. We need our furry friends even more as we get older, I think. They are such wonderful company.
> Some of you may recall that my boss and I retired in February (earlier than we intended) due to his wife's ill-health with disseminated cancer. We didn't think she would still be here last Christmas, but she rallied at that time and has been in remission for several months, and had a reasonable quality of life. However, I have just heard that the end days are here: she is in hospital, unable to communicate, unable to eat without vomitting, and it is virtually just a matter of time before she passes. She was such an energetic, vibrant person and it is so hard to get my head around what is happening to her at only 65. My boss and their three adult daughters are with her constantly, and I suspect to hear at any time that she has gone. So sad. I'd be grateful if you folk at the TP would keep Chris and Milton and their family in your thoughts and prayers.
> On a slightly more cheerful subject, I'm nearly through chart 3 of the Ashton shawlette - can't wait to finish it as I'm 'not allowed' to start on another project (and I have SO many I'm anxious to get to) until the Ashton is off my needles.
> Warm thoughts and wishes to all my TP friends. Glad Sam has arrived safely and hope he enjoys his time away. Meanwhile, his trio of helpers is doing a great job.


Althea...so glad your day went by quickly. I sure like your way of dealing with a crashed computer system better than what happened with Myfanwy. Will remember your boss and his dear wife during this time that is so difficult. How heartbreaking.
You sure are doing better than I am with your knitting. Bravo! An Ashton is quite an acomplishment.
Hugs. :thumbup: :thumbup: Can't wait to see it.
By the way, I got a real kick out of the saying after your signature. :lol: "One day my ship will come in ... and I'll probably be at the airport.
I dream of a better world, where chickens can cross the road and not have their motives questioned."


----------



## Angel_48

darowil said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Darowil, love the pattern and it didn't take long at all, as you said on the phone it is ideal when you are sick in bed. I had some Shaggy wool left around and it tingled my imagination and funny bone to see what a bunny would look like in it. So I knitted it and sewed it up, its a cute lil thing but not so sure it looks like a bunny rofl as mark says it looks more like a mugway from the gremlins movie before the change. Anyway will make some more thanks so much for the pattern.
> 
> Hugs Karin who is still sick in bed
Click to expand...


----------



## redriet60

Oh, sooo cute, love his fuzzy face.



Angel_48 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Darowil, love the pattern and it didn't take long at all, as you said on the phone it is ideal when you are sick in bed. I had some Shaggy wool left around and it tingled my imagination and funny bone to see what a bunny would look like in it. So I knitted it and sewed it up, its a cute lil thing but not so sure it looks like a bunny rofl as mark says it looks more like a mugway from the gremlins movie before the change. Anyway will make some more thanks so much for the pattern.
> 
> Hugs Karin who is still sick in bed
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## margewhaples

MawMaw12 said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again, finally finished the doggy sweater, had to give it up with the doggy, our apartment rules don't allow pets of any kind. We thought we could maybe bend the rules a bit since the puppy was teacup size. We offered to pay a pet deposit but the management would not give in. We were lucky to find her a good home with loving people. The whole family misses her and we are sad. I started knitting a bunny last night with the left over yarn from the D.sweater, that will have to be our pet for now. Pictures when I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> How sad! Can you arrange to visit with the family that took it? Our pets are like our family. So sorry that happened.
Click to expand...

Do they allow people. It seems to me that they are the greater pests. MJW


----------



## Angel_48

redriet60 said:


> Oh, sooo cute, love his fuzzy face.


Thank you I love the little critter too, he is so cuddleable.

Thanks Karin


----------



## margewhaples

redriet60 said:


> I love wild flower meadows but I think you have to be in the country for that, or your neighbors will complain about over flying seeds that will spoil their perfect lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seconding these sentiments, Southern Gal. How is your knitting going, BTW?
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> tonight, i want to ask for prayers for my good friend of 40 yrs. he had some weird things go on with his vision go in and out on him and went to eye dr. they sent him to er. they are trying to rule out mini strokes. please pray for him, he and wife are like bro. and sister. they are one couple of us 4 couples who have been friends for so long and have seen family born, raised and go out on their own, and we still manage to get together once a month for meals, and cards or dominoes. I ask for prayers to go up all over the world for Campbell. we love him so. thanks to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers have been sent Southern Gal and also for the dr.s who are helping Campbell. Have faith for his continued care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i haven't heard from bean (campbells wife, were both donna's and she was built like a bean pole, hence the nic name from yrs back) i will try again later. thanks to all for your prayers, i believe prayer is a powerful tool and the more the better.
> myfanway, i have been working on a diff. slouch hat, one i have not done before, and every 2-3 rounds it changes pattern, so after frogging 3 diff times on diff sections when i have changed, i am now doing life lines every time a pattern changes, so much easier to do that way, i am hard headed, and it takes a while for me to "get it" :roll: but when i do, great.
> i am eating one of my famous huge egg white omlettes filled with allowed proteins and loads of free veggies, gotta fuel up and get a shower and hit the road running, i have many errands to take care of for mom this morn. usually when i sleep late i eat big for b. fast and lunch if i take time is slim.
> bj is mowing, finally got one mower fixed yesterday. we need a couple goats, :mrgreen: how quick would animal control be pulling into our drive way. :wink: no farm critters allowed in the town, i would love one of the tiny, tiny pigmey goats (if i could keep it out of my flowers) i held one at a farmers market once and talk about precious, they kept them in a baby play pen. oh i couldn't keep my hands off it. the mom was there and i saw how big she was, (tiny also) but bj was saying you know you can't have that in town, oh well/ see if we had one we wouldn't have this hay field of a yard when the mowers died :lol: ok, gonna finish my coffee and food and check back in later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to have my back yard be a wildflower meadow, but I'm sure that would not be allowed by the Borough.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Do they allow people. It seems to me that they are the greater pests. MJW


----------



## margewhaples

A quiet day today. Managed to get to the bank to get money for taxi, pay off debt, etc. Planned trip for Sat to the mall. Hoping to have more energy this weekend. Pagoda shawl is once again progressing. I did manage a single run through of the chaing style tai chi this am. At last some progress. I slept last night the whole night through. My Mormon friends are visiting his daughter up in Susanville near Sacramento and last night Al called and said he loves it there and saw a house that he would like to buy, but someone had already bought it. I don't know what the two of them would need with 3 bedrooms, but he is a hoarder. What ever room he had would soon be filled. So glad that Sam weathered the plane trip well. We're pulling for you Sam. Don't overdue please. I wonder how Hickory and the pups are managing. We should have recruited Heidi to keep us up to date on our pups. I'm debating on whether I should
knit a bunny or get a dishcloth on the needles for a "carry" project. I am looking for a pretty pattern for slippers in crochet for one of my collegues in the sr. ctr.
She doesn't knit. Would also like a "pretty knit pattern for the same. Off to find something to eat. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> Would not mind dropping by for one of those fishing expeditions- not a great fisherperson- but I love just being outdoors- and I suspect we would find lots to talk about! So glad you will get away soon- it will be great for Mom! Do you have a lot of German influence locally- to have an Oktoberfest?


We have a Bavarian Village, Helen, Georgia, all the buildings and shops are Bavarian themed in some way. During the month of October, all the shops and workers dress in the German styles. Lots of the tourist are also dressed in costume. The German Bakery is soooo delicious, I have yet to have anything there that was NOT mouthwatering! They serve meals also, their red cabbage is sooo YUMMY! Gads now I want to go over for lunch tomorrow :roll: We try to avoid Helen on Friday and Saturdays, as that is when the crowds are at the highest. But starting the first of January through April, we can most anytime, very few visitors at that time, shops are open of course but limited hours. 
I hope to go to Elijay next weekend for an apple festival.. would love to stock up on a large variety of my favorites!![/quote]

Interestingly, we have a Bohemian settlement 50k to the north of the city, known as Puhoi, there is a pub there that has a lot of old artifacts on the walls- and a cheese factory that does rather a nice meal- very popular with the tourists, there are other settlements around with histories of different cultures, but I would have to google them. A distant cousin of mine Annie Christie was part of the settlement from Nova Scotia, with links back to the Isle of Skye in the Hebrides. Her descendants that I have met, live around here and the Waikato- there is a little museum at Waipu Cove that details the histories of the different ships, and the people who sailed on them.
People settled here from so many parts of the world- now they are coming from really exotic places- like a man I spoke with recently who was from Liberia. And a lady when I was on the way to the laboratory from Iraq- I was interested to know where she had got her shopping trundler- my current one is wearing out! I really had to simplify my question so she could understand me! It helps that I speak clearly- with a southern English accent [sort of].
Fale is busy figuring out birthdates so he can buy a Lotto ticket! Ours goes up to 40. [we go through this performance every few days- but you learn not to react when asked the same questions over and over!]


----------



## Strawberry4u

daralene said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Strawberry...I feel like crying for you and with you. When I read this morning about early withdrawal from Afghanistan I was hoping they meant now so he wouldn't have to go. Please know that I care and will be praying. Terrible that he is only making $10 an hr. How does one live on that and no work, no pay. So hard for him. My thoughts are with you and I send you love and hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You Darlene,
> I tried to sell my mom's ring set she left me. I'm unable to wear them anymore because of arthritis. I was so insulted they were worth $13,000 when I had them appraised and the guy wanted to give me $200.00. Then proceeded to tell me he could make the same thing for $250.00. I just looked at him. I wanted to give the money to my two sons that need the help, mostly to Tim since he has the two boys . But that plan fell through and now he's going to Afghanistan just so he can support his family. It's so upsetting and I'm so afraid for him. He's a wonderful man.
Click to expand...


----------



## Strawberry4u

KateB said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> strawberry
> 
> I really don't know what to say to you Strawberry, it's a very worrying and sad situation you're in. I can't imagine what it must be like to have a son sent to Afganistan, and then to have problems with your DIL too. My heart goes out to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You KateB,
> 
> It is so nice to know I have friends I can "talk to" here and everyone understands.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Althea said:


> Just caught up after the last couple of days. Had to work 9-5 Wednesday - well, actually volunteered to work for one of the doctors at the clinic where I used to work, as her secretary was in Singapore. Very different computer system from what I was used to, and glad when the day finished. My tummy grumbled around 4 p.m. and I realised that my sandwich was still in my bag, so at least the day went fairly quickly. Myfanwy, so sorry about your wasted trip to the doctor. If and when our computer system broke down, the doctor would always hand-write a script and we would post out Medicare forms or accounts, etc., to the patients once the system was back on line. It just seems a bit drastic to send everyone home again, although often test results are transmitted via the computer with no 'hard copy' kept in files, so if your appointment was specifically to get results it might be difficult - but not impossible: a phone call to the laboratory, etc., would be all that was required - inconvenient and time-consuming, perhaps, but that's what we used to do.
> Redriet, so sorry that you had to relinquish your dog when you moved - that's so cruel, it seems to me. We need our furry friends even more as we get older, I think. They are such wonderful company.
> Some of you may recall that my boss and I retired in February (earlier than we intended) due to his wife's ill-health with disseminated cancer. We didn't think she would still be here last Christmas, but she rallied at that time and has been in remission for several months, and had a reasonable quality of life. However, I have just heard that the end days are here: she is in hospital, unable to communicate, unable to eat without vomitting, and it is virtually just a matter of time before she passes. She was such an energetic, vibrant person and it is so hard to get my head around what is happening to her at only 65. My boss and their three adult daughters are with her constantly, and I suspect to hear at any time that she has gone. So sad. I'd be grateful if you folk at the TP would keep Chris and Milton and their family in your thoughts and prayers.
> On a slightly more cheerful subject, I'm nearly through chart 3 of the Ashton shawlette - can't wait to finish it as I'm 'not allowed' to start on another project (and I have SO many I'm anxious to get to) until the Ashton is off my needles.
> Warm thoughts and wishes to all my TP friends. Glad Sam has arrived safely and hope he enjoys his time away. Meanwhile, his trio of helpers is doing a great job.


How sad for your exboss and his family- but they did get more time than expected which is a plus. Will keep them in my prayers.


----------



## darowil

Angel_48 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Darowil, love the pattern and it didn't take long at all, as you said on the phone it is ideal when you are sick in bed. I had some Shaggy wool left around and it tingled my imagination and funny bone to see what a bunny would look like in it. So I knitted it and sewed it up, its a cute lil thing but not so sure it looks like a bunny rofl as mark says it looks more like a mugway from the gremlins movie before the change. Anyway will make some more thanks so much for the pattern.
> 
> Hugs Karin who is still sick in bed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks better than the fluffy one I did- it really doesn't suit the fluffy yarn. Yours is the second posted- and I only spoke to you Tuesday so well done! One advantage of being stuck in bed- probably about the only one actually. Hope you start feeling better soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

Angel_48 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Darowil, love the pattern and it didn't take long at all, as you said on the phone it is ideal when you are sick in bed. I had some Shaggy wool left around and it tingled my imagination and funny bone to see what a bunny would look like in it. So I knitted it and sewed it up, its a cute lil thing but not so sure it looks like a bunny rofl as mark says it looks more like a mugway from the gremlins movie before the change. Anyway will make some more thanks so much for the pattern.
> 
> Hugs Karin who is still sick in bed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So cute. Feel better soon!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

we are all going to put our postive thinking and safe emergy hats on for your son strawberry - we will bring him home safe.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> strawberry - sending warm energy and hugs your way - will put your son up there on the prayer list - have you talked to him about his sons and that you are afraid you won't see them while he is gone?
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam, Thank you for your prayers. I told my son about my concerns about not seeing the boys but he didn't say much.
> 
> The job he has is done with a contractor so you get paid by the job, it's not that much last he told us $10. a job, no work no pay. The Navy will pay more while he is away and his regular job will be held for him. The thing that concerns us Sam is last night on the news it was stated in the last 10 years in Afghanistan an American soldier is killed every other day. How is that suppose to make a parent feel?? David (DH) and I looked at each other and just cried. My son will be setting up camps repairing electrical and water systems for our boys and training camps for nationals. But he got through it last time so I have to think positive he will this time also. It's sad that I was so close to the oldest grandson and once Tim went off for Iraq that wonderful bond Johnathan (GS) and I had was shattered and gone. I better go, I'm getting Verclempt as they use to say on Sat. night live
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

great news grandmapaula - they grow fast once they get started.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Tea-Partiers! Just a quick note to wish Sam a good trip and to tell our 3 hostesses that they are doing a fabulous job! I read all the posts but don't often have time to comment.I keep a notebook next to my chair at home so I can jot down notes, especially prayer requests,and I look at it and pray often.
> Just a quick update on my little preemie grand-daughter, she is 6-months old today and is just a little under 6 lbs! Pretty remarkable for a baby who was 1 lb. 6 oz.!! I rejoice every time she smiles at me. Love to all, Paula
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful to hear how well your little GD is doing. Sorry remind me again, what is her name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her name is Liliana Joy and big sister (9 yrs) is Katie.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Hello Sam! good to see you online!


----------



## iamsam

sending bushels of healing energy ther way.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> tonight, i want to ask for prayers for my good friend of 40 yrs. he had some weird things go on with his vision go in and out on him and went to eye dr. they sent him to er. they are trying to rule out mini strokes. please pray for him, he and wife are like bro. and sister. they are one couple of us 4 couples who have been friends for so long and have seen family born, raised and go out on their own, and we still manage to get together once a month for meals, and cards or dominoes. I ask for prayers to go up all over the world for Campbell. we love him so. thanks to you all.


----------



## daralene

thewren said:


> we are all going to put our postive thinking and safe emergy hats on for your son strawberry - we will bring him home safe.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> strawberry - sending warm energy and hugs your way - will put your son up there on the prayer list - have you talked to him about his sons and that you are afraid you won't see them while he is gone?
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam, Thank you for your prayers. I told my son about my concerns about not seeing the boys but he didn't say much.
> 
> The job he has is done with a contractor so you get paid by the job, it's not that much last he told us $10. a job, no work no pay. The Navy will pay more while he is away and his regular job will be held for him. The thing that concerns us Sam is last night on the news it was stated in the last 10 years in Afghanistan an American soldier is killed every other day. How is that suppose to make a parent feel?? David (DH) and I looked at each other and just cried. My son will be setting up camps repairing electrical and water systems for our boys and training camps for nationals. But he got through it last time so I have to think positive he will this time also. It's sad that I was so close to the oldest grandson and once Tim went off for Iraq that wonderful bond Johnathan (GS) and I had was shattered and gone. I better go, I'm getting Verclempt as they use to say on Sat. night live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam...You are the Wren again. Nice that you arrived safely and great that you are able to get on the TP. I'm sure Strawberry will really appreciate prayers from you and your reassurance.
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

margewhaples said:


> Do they allow people. It seems to me that they are the greater pests. MJW
> _________________________________
> Oh that is so funny. A little remniscent of Stepford wives, or Stepford people.
> Daralene
> 
> __________________________________
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quiet day today. Managed to get to the bank to get money for taxi, pay off debt, etc. Planned trip for Sat to the mall. Hoping to have more energy this weekend. Pagoda shawl is once again progressing. I did manage a single run through of the chaing style tai chi this am. At last some progress. I slept last night the whole night through. My Mormon friends are visiting his daughter up in Susanville near Sacramento and last night Al called and said he loves it there and saw a house that he would like to buy, but someone had already bought it. I don't know what the two of them would need with 3 bedrooms, but he is a hoarder. What ever room he had would soon be filled. So glad that Sam weathered the plane trip well. We're pulling for you Sam. Don't overdue please. I wonder how Hickory and the pups are managing. We should have recruited Heidi to keep us up to date on our pups. I'm debating on whether I should
> knit a bunny or get a dishcloth on the needles for a "carry" project. I am looking for a pretty pattern for slippers in crochet for one of my collegues in the sr. ctr.
> She doesn't knit. Would also like a "pretty knit pattern for the same. Off to find something to eat. Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> _______________________________________
> Glad you got a good nights sleep finally!
> :thumbup: Enjoy your trip to the mall.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

myfanwy - finally got the password thing worked out so yes - i am on line. don't know how often i will be - just wanted to say hi to everyone - will have a good time here but will be glad to be home. hickory isn't eating or drinking much - hopefully that will change - told her i would be back - she doesn't like me to go anymore that i like to be gone.

need to call katynora tomorrow and see what she has up her sleeve.

had a starbuck's triple short - no foam - extra hot latte this morning with a cranberry orange scone. very good. want to get to the water front for fish and chips and take the ferry to bremerton and back - about a two hour ride. there is a great toy store in pioneer square - want to stop and see what they have in the stuffed animal department - hopefully a bear will speak to me.

talk tomorrow sometime.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Hello Sam! good to see you online!


----------



## iamsam

dear lord - i hadn't noticed - i am back to the original. cool.

sam

and with that think i am going to bed - i am still on ohio time. lol



daralene said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> we are all going to put our postive thinking and safe emergy hats on for your son strawberry - we will bring him home safe.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> strawberry - sending warm energy and hugs your way - will put your son up there on the prayer list - have you talked to him about his sons and that you are afraid you won't see them while he is gone?
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam, Thank you for your prayers. I told my son about my concerns about not seeing the boys but he didn't say much.
> 
> The job he has is done with a contractor so you get paid by the job, it's not that much last he told us $10. a job, no work no pay. The Navy will pay more while he is away and his regular job will be held for him. The thing that concerns us Sam is last night on the news it was stated in the last 10 years in Afghanistan an American soldier is killed every other day. How is that suppose to make a parent feel?? David (DH) and I looked at each other and just cried. My son will be setting up camps repairing electrical and water systems for our boys and training camps for nationals. But he got through it last time so I have to think positive he will this time also. It's sad that I was so close to the oldest grandson and once Tim went off for Iraq that wonderful bond Johnathan (GS) and I had was shattered and gone. I better go, I'm getting Verclempt as they use to say on Sat. night live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam...You are the Wren again. Nice that you arrived safely and great that you are able to get on the TP. I'm sure Strawberry will really appreciate prayers from you and your reassurance.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

Great to hear from you Sam, but go and enjoy your trip, don't worry about us, we're doing fine. Hope Hickory 'cheers up' soon, hard for them to understand that we will return.
Althea, so sad about your boss's wife, not an easy time for them.
SouthernGal, keeping Campbell in my thoughts. Let us know when you hear any news.
redriet60, that's a real pity you had to give up your little dog. I agree with Marge, it's people who cause trouble, not pets.
Love the little hairy rabbit, Karin! :thumbup: and get well soon.
Myfanwy, did you get another appointment at the doc's yet? Tell Fale to keep on trying the Lottery and when he wins we'll arrange that meet!
Off out for lunch again today - was out with a friend yesterday, another 2 friends today and then lunch with my SisIL tomorrow............I'm a lady who lunches. :lol: That's one of the many things I love about being retired, the time to do what you want. I think I appreciate it more after being so tied to the house when I had Mum to look after...not that I would have changed that, but I admit there were many times I wished I could just up and go away for a day! My brother was very good at sitting with Mum, but latterly she didn't want me to go away at all - a bit like a child, in fact she often called ME mum! :lol: When I would tell her that I was her daughter, not her mum she would reply, quite inconcerned, "Are you, oh well that's nice." :roll:


----------



## darowil

Welcome Sam, glad things worked well. You sure will confuse people back as the wren again- especially the newcomers who didn't know you as the wren! Sound like you've got plenty planned- please don't overdo it we want a reinvigorated Sam to return, not an exhausted one. Surely Hickory will settle down and eat and drink- the puppies need her to behave. How are they going?
Maybe a dog instead of a bear?- after all you don't have many at home currently.


----------



## purpleone

thankyou for the kind words to me and yes i have made 2 scarfs one for me and one for my 2 year old niece and im waiting for my circlular needles so i can try to make a hat for her to match the pink wool on the scarf

angela



daralene said:


> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> may i just say that i will be praying hear for him and all that needs it as i pray every day as my mum and sister died of a brain tumour my sister in april and my mum in july so i pray for all that needs it with all of my heart.
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Angela, that was too much to bear, losing both a sister and your mom. Thank you for joining us and hope you find your knitting and the group helpful in your healing.
> Hugs
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

purpleone said:


> thankyou for the kind words to me and yes i have made 2 scarfs one for me and one for my 2 year old niece and im waiting for my circlular needles so i can try to make a hat for her to match the pink wool on the scarf
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> may i just say that i will be praying hear for him and all that needs it as i pray every day as my mum and sister died of a brain tumour my sister in april and my mum in july so i pray for all that needs it with all of my heart.
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Angela, that was too much to bear, losing both a sister and your mom. Thank you for joining us and hope you find your knitting and the group helpful in your healing.
> Hugs
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You've had a terrible year, Angela. It's so hard to lose one loved one, but two close together is unthinkable. Feel free to come on here as often as you like, in fact once you start you'll find it hard to leave! :lol: Best wishes to you.


----------



## purpleone

sorry to hear about your 2 sisters also but we will get there but with me there is not a day where i cant think of anything else and if i could have exchanged with them i would have took there place as mum and i were like best friends also as i dont go out on my own in years but mum understood me and i went out with her having are hair done and i have not gone back there since then.
mum were the one whowere there for me all the time

i hope they are looking down on me

angela



darowil said:


> Purpleone it wasn't that you were doing it wring- just that it is hard trying to learn your way round the site and how to use it.
> Its extra difficult losing family members so close together. Two years ago 2 of my sisters died within 3 weeks of each other- but they had both been sick for years and we had thought many times that one was going. But both with brain tumours is unusual. I guess they were both sick at the same time . I hope this wasn't the mother of your niece.


----------



## purpleone

i would love to see the dog sweater and im sorry to hear about your dog as its like losing a family member

what size chain stitch are you going to do with the bunny

im going to try to have a go with lilac wool

angela



redriet60 said:


> Hi again, finally finished the doggy sweater, had to give it up with the doggy, our apartment rules don't allow pets of any kind. We thought we could maybe bend the rules a bit since the puppy was teacup size. We offered to pay a pet deposit but the management would not give in. We were lucky to find her a good home with loving people. The whole family misses her and we are sad. I started knitting a bunny last night with the left over yarn from the D.sweater, that will have to be our pet for now. Pictures when I'm done.


----------



## purpleone

pam- hi there may i say that these slippers looks just wonderful and the colour is great and they look ever so comfy would you mind giving me the instructions for these as im new at knitting iv only been doing it since 1 october this year and i would love to have a go.

angela



pammie1234 said:


> Busy day and busy week! DD is having car trouble so she has had my car for 2 days. I have gotten some housework done since I am stranded. She will hopefully get her car taken care of soon. I am working tomorrow and Friday. Then Friday night is the wedding, so I will miss the start of the next TP. It's awful knowing I will already been behind when I finally get to check in! If I'm unable to get back on, I hope everyone is doing well, prayers sent to those that are in need, and I will check in tomorrow.
> 
> These are the slippers I made in designer's workshop. I think they turned out pretty good!


----------



## purpleone

may i say that i will be praying for chris,milton and all the family and my thoughts will be with them

i have a problem with trying to make one thing and then before i finish it i go onto another one but i must get into a habbit of finishing one at a time

angela



Althea said:


> Just caught up after the last couple of days. Had to work 9-5 Wednesday - well, actually volunteered to work for one of the doctors at the clinic where I used to work, as her secretary was in Singapore. Very different computer system from what I was used to, and glad when the day finished. My tummy grumbled around 4 p.m. and I realised that my sandwich was still in my bag, so at least the day went fairly quickly. Myfanwy, so sorry about your wasted trip to the doctor. If and when our computer system broke down, the doctor would always hand-write a script and we would post out Medicare forms or accounts, etc., to the patients once the system was back on line. It just seems a bit drastic to send everyone home again, although often test results are transmitted via the computer with no 'hard copy' kept in files, so if your appointment was specifically to get results it might be difficult - but not impossible: a phone call to the laboratory, etc., would be all that was required - inconvenient and time-consuming, perhaps, but that's what we used to do.
> Redriet, so sorry that you had to relinquish your dog when you moved - that's so cruel, it seems to me. We need our furry friends even more as we get older, I think. They are such wonderful company.
> Some of you may recall that my boss and I retired in February (earlier than we intended) due to his wife's ill-health with disseminated cancer. We didn't think she would still be here last Christmas, but she rallied at that time and has been in remission for several months, and had a reasonable quality of life. However, I have just heard that the end days are here: she is in hospital, unable to communicate, unable to eat without vomitting, and it is virtually just a matter of time before she passes. She was such an energetic, vibrant person and it is so hard to get my head around what is happening to her at only 65. My boss and their three adult daughters are with her constantly, and I suspect to hear at any time that she has gone. So sad. I'd be grateful if you folk at the TP would keep Chris and Milton and their family in your thoughts and prayers.
> On a slightly more cheerful subject, I'm nearly through chart 3 of the Ashton shawlette - can't wait to finish it as I'm 'not allowed' to start on another project (and I have SO many I'm anxious to get to) until the Ashton is off my needles.
> Warm thoughts and wishes to all my TP friends. Glad Sam has arrived safely and hope he enjoys his time away. Meanwhile, his trio of helpers is doing a great job.


----------



## purpleone

may i just comment on your bunny i think it looks just wonderful and you have made a good one and its so nice and the colour is great,im having a go at bunnies today i hope if i dont have any distractions which usually happens with me

may i say i hope you feel better soon

angela



Angel_48 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Darowil, love the pattern and it didn't take long at all, as you said on the phone it is ideal when you are sick in bed. I had some Shaggy wool left around and it tingled my imagination and funny bone to see what a bunny would look like in it. So I knitted it and sewed it up, its a cute lil thing but not so sure it looks like a bunny rofl as mark says it looks more like a mugway from the gremlins movie before the change. Anyway will make some more thanks so much for the pattern.
> 
> Hugs Karin who is still sick in bed
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## purpleone

kate-thanks for the kind words

may i say kate that my sister who died lived not far from you in kilmarnock scoltland and its a fantastic place when we use to visit her she took us to some lovely places and what i would love to see and have is a picture of a bluebell wood as purple is my favourite colour i may find one one day

angela



KateB said:


> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> thankyou for the kind words to me and yes i have made 2 scarfs one for me and one for my 2 year old niece and im waiting for my circlular needles so i can try to make a hat for her to match the pink wool on the scarf
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> may i just say that i will be praying hear for him and all that needs it as i pray every day as my mum and sister died of a brain tumour my sister in april and my mum in july so i pray for all that needs it with all of my heart.
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Angela, that was too much to bear, losing both a sister and your mom. Thank you for joining us and hope you find your knitting and the group helpful in your healing.
> Hugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've had a terrible year, Angela. It's so hard to lose one loved one, but two close together is unthinkable. Feel free to come on here as often as you like, in fact once you start you'll find it hard to leave! :lol: Best wishes to you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pup lover

daralene said:


> Pup Lover...Hope the work didn't pile up too much with the office move and waiting so long to get the computers up and running. :roll:
> 
> Angela...What fun that you are doing the bunny. They are so cute. If I didn't have company coming I would be doing one. Who knows, maybe I will do one anyway. I had plans to do a shawl and socks with KAL's on KP but getting ready for company nixed that. Oh well, there will hopefully be other chances. Hope you will post a photo of your bunny.
> 
> Marianne...What an interesting life you have lived. So many varied experiences. Think we have a tv series here. It is amazing that in spite of all the physical challenges you faced you have met the challenges life has given you and away you go. So glad to know you are feeling better and your son seems to be doing better now that he is out of the hospital. Glad mom is doing better too. Not familiar with what a Nexus is so will have to look that up. I see it is a 7" tablet. Maybe something in my future so I can have my own access to the internet when DH is home.
> 
> Melyn...Sorry about the loss of your mother last year. Hope you will find support and love from family and friends and the TP.
> 
> Myfanwy...Thanks for the photo of your bunny square. Love the yarn and can't wait to see the bunny. Photo is on page 49 of this TP. Nice rich color too.
> ...18 yrs. now since the loss of your precious daughter. I know how talented and special she was. Your life was truly blessed to have her in it but I know there is much pain in the loss. Somehow words don't suffice when dealing with these losses, but hope knowing we care helps.
> 
> Southern Gal...If you could have that pygmy goat you would get the lawn short and fertilized at the same time :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Dreamweaver...Hope all goes well with mom's shot. Always nice to see you as busy as your days are.
> 
> I never did get caught up on all our posts as I got so far behind, so to those I didn't mention, a special hug. I love my TP family.


Unfortunately, still no word processing yesterday. We did at least have the internet so I was able to catch up on bookkeeping duties. Boss has decided that instead of a server he is going to store everything in the "cloud" (online with some company) so that we can access it from anywhere if we should have computer problems again. His IT person is his FIL (who is a very sensitive, easy to offend, upset, anger person) and he was sposed to bring in new computers for us last night. Said the ones we had were too old (definitely) and were only set up for server use which is why we were having so many problems. So hopefully today will be able to work on dictation (typing) as I am now about a week behind!


----------



## Pup lover

Marianne818 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfawny everything these days is computer driven. We finally got our office moved on Saturday. Phones and internet went on Friday so I got nothing done on Friday because apparently we cant even access our word perfect documents without the network so dictation done. (I am a legal secretary). Everything pretty much put away and mostly organized on Monday, phones working still no internet. Yesterday, more organizing, dusted, vacuumed, cleaned windows, knitted a dishcloth, still no internet. Finally, the man who moved everything on Friday (he was kind enough to leave his cell number) came to our office after 5 last night to fix everything for us as no one from his company could be bothered to help us. Monday was his day off and yesterday he was in a training class and came to our office after that to fix our situation so I should be able to work today! YAY! I can only handle so much down time and it is amazing to me how much we rely on those computers.
> 
> 
> 
> Puplover, I was thrilled when our office got the first computer!! I was also a legal secretary, it sure beat the heck out of the film strip cards that he would dictate onto. I can't remember the name of that machine, but it was at one time the top of the line. I could run the forms just perfect, but the dictation was always a problem. I finally convinced him to use a tape recorder, made my life sooooooo much easier!! I stopped by the office the last time I was back in Texas, he doesn't take many cases any longer, is semi-retired, we had some good laughs about old times.
Click to expand...

I cant imagine doing this before computers. I did learn on a typewriter and did learn shorthand, however by the time I was able to find a secretary job computers were being used instead of typewriters. Good thing too, the backspace key is ever so much easier than white out! It gets used a lot by me.


----------



## Pup lover

myfanwy said:


> Welcome! hope you join us often- thought you might like to see the chenille square I am working on for my second attempt at bunny making- eyelash is a bit tricky for this one!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi there
> 
> may i say that your lilac bunny looks wonderful and as lilac and purple is my favourite colour as peach and orange i will have a go at this but as im new at knitting it may not end up looking great like your do.
> 
> by the way love the bunny and also your lovely fuchsia's
> 
> angela
Click to expand...

Love the chenille for your bunny, I would love to find some for a bear or puppy. I need to keep looking on line as I havent found any in the local stores yet. I really prefer to be able to feel the yarn before I buy it.


----------



## purpleone

im glad you have made the bunny

are you going to try a puppy next as they would be lovely in the same wool

have you tried on the line in hobby craft shops im not sure if you can get wool from there but they do have a range of products

angela



Pup lover said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! hope you join us often- thought you might like to see the chenille square I am working on for my second attempt at bunny making- eyelash is a bit tricky for this one!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi there
> 
> may i say that your lilac bunny looks wonderful and as lilac and purple is my favourite colour as peach and orange i will have a go at this but as im new at knitting it may not end up looking great like your do.
> 
> by the way love the bunny and also your lovely fuchsia's
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the chenille for your bunny, I would love to find some for a bear or puppy. I need to keep looking on line as I havent found any in the local stores yet. I really prefer to be able to feel the yarn before I buy it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Purpleone! I have enough left over from my two bunny squares for a mouse, I am sure I could invent one- the yarn is so lovely and soft. 
Great that you are finding our conversation of interest- this week I think a lot of people are really busy- I know I have been.
I have another appointment with the new doctor in the practise- but not till the following week- because Monday I am due at Court for the Jury Duty I was selected for, and have no way of knowing how long I will be needed. My hope is that I will be home for lunch, but it would be just my luck to land the two week trial we have been warned of. Problem there is my free bus pass won't help me- I have to be away too early in the morning!
My word you are a 'gad about' Kate, it sounds like fun! I had some lovely lunches when I was in Scotland last year- Iconcentrated on having as much salmon, and haggis as I could find. We often ended up in garden shops too.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfawny everything these days is computer driven. We finally got our office moved on Saturday. Phones and internet went on Friday so I got nothing done on Friday because apparently we cant even access our word perfect documents without the network so dictation done. (I am a legal secretary). Everything pretty much put away and mostly organized on Monday, phones working still no internet. Yesterday, more organizing, dusted, vacuumed, cleaned windows, knitted a dishcloth, still no internet. Finally, the man who moved everything on Friday (he was kind enough to leave his cell number) came to our office after 5 last night to fix everything for us as no one from his company could be bothered to help us. Monday was his day off and yesterday he was in a training class and came to our office after that to fix our situation so I should be able to work today! YAY! I can only handle so much down time and it is amazing to me how much we rely on those computers.
> 
> 
> 
> Puplover, I was thrilled when our office got the first computer!! I was also a legal secretary, it sure beat the heck out of the film strip cards that he would dictate onto. I can't remember the name of that machine, but it was at one time the top of the line. I could run the forms just perfect, but the dictation was always a problem. I finally convinced him to use a tape recorder, made my life sooooooo much easier!! I stopped by the office the last time I was back in Texas, he doesn't take many cases any longer, is semi-retired, we had some good laughs about old times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant imagine doing this before computers. I did learn on a typewriter and did learn shorthand, however by the time I was able to find a secretary job computers were being used instead of typewriters. Good thing too, the backspace key is ever so much easier than white out! It gets used a lot by me.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you are going to be seriously in 'catch up' mode- I do hope the new 'cloud' is up and running.
when I was working in the 70's golfballs were all the thing- and white out - and photocopiers that you had to use with great care or they would make shadows. The Boss's secretary could photocopy documents that looked great out of a 'patch work'- I imagine she is a great editor now it is all computerised. We knew there would be photography without the use of silver, but never dreamed of the advances of digital systems. Mini computers had just become available- but could be constructed using a soldering iron the ex used to make up his own on 'boards'. My father could calculate really fast with his slide rule... My mother was born before flight had become common, and could remember the original crystal radio set her father put together... I remember watching film of the left over V2 rockets taking squirels and other small creatures into the stratosphere. Do you recall Sputnik, forgotten the name of the dog? 
It was my birthday here by the time the astronauts reached the moon. It was amazing watching that new light in the sky as it took that number of days to reach the moon. probably it was July 20th for the States but here it was July 21st, when they landed.
When I flew my first solo it was in a Piper Cub, which is built of wood and canvas largely, from an uncontrolled airfield at Rotorua. Commercial aircraft flew in to Tauranga then, and tourists would catch a bus to Rotorua, to see the geysers.
Funny old world...


----------



## 5mmdpns

purpleone said:


> pam- hi there may i say that these slippers looks just wonderful and the colour is great and they look ever so comfy would you mind giving me the instructions for these as im new at knitting iv only been doing it since 1 october this year and i would love to have a go.
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Busy day and busy week! DD is having car trouble so she has had my car for 2 days. I have gotten some housework done since I am stranded. She will hopefully get her car taken care of soon. I am working tomorrow and Friday. Then Friday night is the wedding, so I will miss the start of the next TP. It's awful knowing I will already been behind when I finally get to check in! If I'm unable to get back on, I hope everyone is doing well, prayers sent to those that are in need, and I will check in tomorrow.
> 
> These are the slippers I made in designer's workshop. I think they turned out pretty good!
Click to expand...

The slippers are part of a workshop that was/is going on at Knitting Paradise. I will find the link for you, and the pattern is there. My Mom is doing these slippers and has made several pairs. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-105614-1.html


----------



## Silverowl

purpleone said:


> kate-thanks for the kind words
> 
> may i say kate that my sister who died lived not far from you in kilmarnock scoltland and its a fantastic place when we use to visit her she took us to some lovely places and what i would love to see and have is a picture of a bluebell wood as purple is my favourite colour i may find one one day
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> thankyou for the kind words to me and yes i have made 2 scarfs one for me and one for my 2 year old niece and im waiting for my circlular needles so i can try to make a hat for her to match the pink wool on the scarf
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> may i just say that i will be praying hear for him and all that needs it as i pray every day as my mum and sister died of a brain tumour my sister in april and my mum in july so i pray for all that needs it with all of my heart.
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Angela, that was too much to bear, losing both a sister and your mom. Thank you for joining us and hope you find your knitting and the group helpful in your healing.
> Hugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've had a terrible year, Angela. It's so hard to lose one loved one, but two close together is unthinkable. Feel free to come on here as often as you like, in fact once you start you'll find it hard to leave! :lol: Best wishes to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Here you are Angela, here is a picture of a bluebell wood.


----------



## Marianne818

bellestarr12 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would not mind dropping by for one of those fishing expeditions- not a great fisherperson- but I love just being outdoors- and I suspect we would find lots to talk about! So glad you will get away soon- it will be great for Mom! Do you have a lot of German influence locally- to have an Oktoberfest?
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Bavarian Village, Helen, Georgia, all the buildings and shops are Bavarian themed in some way. During the month of October, all the shops and workers dress in the German styles. Lots of the tourist are also dressed in costume. The German Bakery is soooo delicious, I have yet to have anything there that was NOT mouthwatering! They serve meals also, their red cabbage is sooo YUMMY! Gads now I want to go over for lunch tomorrow :roll: We try to avoid Helen on Friday and Saturdays, as that is when the crowds are at the highest. But starting the first of January through April, we can most anytime, very few visitors at that time, shops are open of course but limited hours.
> I hope to go to Elijay next weekend for an apple festival.. would love to stock up on a large variety of my favorites!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could come and joun you for fishing- just to sit outside with you both and knit (not a fisher either).
> Helen sounds like Hahndorf a German town about 20 minutes drive from here. Which as I used to drive through it regularly I started to fail to lose its appeal-just a busy road with lots of people to negotiate. Hahndorf was founded by Germans back in the very early years of South Australia, and as in many areas settled by the Germans in those early years the German heritage and influence remains strong.But if I wanted to see a Bavarian village Bavaria is just as close for me as Helen so I might go for the real thing. Admittdely I wouldn't then be able to see you, but I would be able to catch up with an exhange student we once had who comes from near there. Can't say Helen sounds very Bavarian.
Click to expand...

wouldn't it be nice to get up a fishing trip together? I can see us chillin' by the creek with the poles propped up, knitting and chatting while waiting for a bite :-D[/quote]

Sounds like a wonderful plan to me.. all that love the outdoors bring your knitting/crochet bags and we'll sit by a nice wood fire and enjoy the sounds of the water as we have our cuppa and enjoy such wonderful company :thumbup: :thumbup: Sounds like my idea of a perfect day/evening/morning. I promise each of you this, when I am out I will think of all my friends wishing you were all with me. I think I have some pictures of my favorite spots on the river. I'll try to post a few.


----------



## darowil

Silverowl said:


> Here you are Angela, here is a picture of a bluebell wood.


Thats beutiful. Purple is a great colour in nature. Actually I like wearing it to- I have spent the day in purple, but about to go to bed having dicovered that it is actually midnight- so it is now the 5th October.


----------



## darowil

Marianne818 said:


> I think I have some pictures of my favorite spots on the river. I'll try to post a few.


That way we can imagine ourselves there with you. And we all love photos of different places.


----------



## daralene

purpleone said:


> sorry to hear about your 2 sisters also but we will get there but with me there is not a day where i cant think of anything else and if i could have exchanged with them i would have took there place as mum and i were like best friends also as i dont go out on my own in years but mum understood me and i went out with her having are hair done and i have not gone back there since then.
> mum were the one whowere there for me all the time
> 
> i hope they are looking down on me
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purpleone it wasn't that you were doing it wring- just that it is hard trying to learn your way round the site and how to use it.
> Its extra difficult losing family members so close together. Two years ago 2 of my sisters died within 3 weeks of each other- but they had both been sick for years and we had thought many times that one was going. But both with brain tumours is unusual. I guess they were both sick at the same time . I hope this wasn't the mother of your niece.
Click to expand...

_____________________________________
I believe they are and I know they want you happy, so join in here as much as you can. Invariably there is someone with a new slant on things that makes me laugh or stops me in my tracks and makes me think. Inspiration also abounds here along with very caring people. I'm so glad I stopped by the TP one day and I haven't left since.
Daralene


----------



## Marianne818

darowil said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would not mind dropping by for one of those fishing expeditions- not a great fisherperson- but I love just being outdoors- and I suspect we would find lots to talk about! So glad you will get away soon- it will be great for Mom! Do you have a lot of German influence locally- to have an Oktoberfest?
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Bavarian Village, Helen, Georgia, all the buildings and shops are Bavarian themed in some way. During the month of October, all the shops and workers dress in the German styles. Lots of the tourist are also dressed in costume. The German Bakery is soooo delicious, I have yet to have anything there that was NOT mouthwatering! They serve meals also, their red cabbage is sooo YUMMY! Gads now I want to go over for lunch tomorrow :roll: We try to avoid Helen on Friday and Saturdays, as that is when the crowds are at the highest. But starting the first of January through April, we can most anytime, very few visitors at that time, shops are open of course but limited hours.
> I hope to go to Elijay next weekend for an apple festival.. would love to stock up on a large variety of my favorites!!
Click to expand...

I could come and joun you for fishing- just to sit outside with you both and knit (not a fisher either).
Helen sounds like Hahndorf a German town about 20 minutes drive from here. Which as I used to drive through it regularly I started to fail to lose its appeal-just a busy road with lots of people to negotiate. Hahndorf was founded by Germans back in the very early years of South Australia, and as in many areas settled by the Germans in those early years the German heritage and influence remains strong.But if I wanted to see a Bavarian village Bavaria is just as close for me as Helen so I might go for the real thing. Admittdely I wouldn't then be able to see you, but I would be able to catch up with an exhange student we once had who comes from near there. Can't say Helen sounds very Bavarian.[/quote]

LOL... Helen is as close as we can get to a Bavarian village, the tourist love it and I do enjoy the atmosphere with the music playing from speakers throughout the town. Some of the shop owners recognize and even know my name, especially the handcrafted shops of course ;-). It's fun and different and gives a warm feeling, plus exercise going up and down the hills, the Chattahoochee River runs through the town, summer had a lot of people tubing for sure. Unicoi state park is just a bit north and they have a beautiful lodge and a lake, plus Anna Ruby Falls is right there also. Just a beautiful area and we love it. Though your idea sounds awesome also!!! Would so LOVE to visit there :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Angel_48 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Darowil, love the pattern and it didn't take long at all, as you said on the phone it is ideal when you are sick in bed. I had some Shaggy wool left around and it tingled my imagination and funny bone to see what a bunny would look like in it. So I knitted it and sewed it up, its a cute lil thing but not so sure it looks like a bunny rofl as mark says it looks more like a mugway from the gremlins movie before the change. Anyway will make some more thanks so much for the pattern.
> 
> Hugs Karin who is still sick in bed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Bunny is adorable :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

daralene said:


> Pup Lover...Hope the work didn't pile up too much with the office move and waiting so long to get the computers up and running. :roll:


__________________________________________


Pup lover said:


> Unfortunately, still no word processing yesterday. We did at least have the internet so I was able to catch up on bookkeeping duties. Boss has decided that instead of a server he is going to store everything in the "cloud" (online with some company) so that we can access it from anywhere if we should have computer problems again. His IT person is his FIL (who is a very sensitive, easy to offend, upset, anger person) and he was sposed to bring in new computers for us last night. Said the ones we had were too old (definitely) and were only set up for server use which is why we were having so many problems. So hopefully today will be able to work on dictation (typing) as I am now about a week behind!


_______________________________________
Oh no:shock: You are going to be one busy lady once your computers get up and running. Hope that happens today, but sounds complicated when the boss's FIL is the "It" man.
Daralene


----------



## Marianne818

Silverowl said:


> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> kate-thanks for the kind words
> 
> may i say kate that my sister who died lived not far from you in kilmarnock scoltland and its a fantastic place when we use to visit her she took us to some lovely places and what i would love to see and have is a picture of a bluebell wood as purple is my favourite colour i may find one one day
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> thankyou for the kind words to me and yes i have made 2 scarfs one for me and one for my 2 year old niece and im waiting for my circlular needles so i can try to make a hat for her to match the pink wool on the scarf
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> may i just say that i will be praying hear for him and all that needs it as i pray every day as my mum and sister died of a brain tumour my sister in april and my mum in july so i pray for all that needs it with all of my heart.
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Angela, that was too much to bear, losing both a sister and your mom. Thank you for joining us and hope you find your knitting and the group helpful in your healing.
> Hugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've had a terrible year, Angela. It's so hard to lose one loved one, but two close together is unthinkable. Feel free to come on here as often as you like, in fact once you start you'll find it hard to leave! :lol: Best wishes to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you are Angela, here is a picture of a bluebell wood.
Click to expand...

OH MY!!!!!! This is breathtakingly beautiful!!!!! Would so love to sit there and just be :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marianne...my husband and I honeymooned in Helen. I have always loved that area. Wish I could come fish with you also but alas I'm subbing Friday. I was sooo glad to hear your son is doing better. What a scare. 

DH had a MRI on Monday and yesterday got the results. He has a total tear to his rotator cuff in shoulder. He is deciding whether to go ahead and have the surgery or wait. I have a feeling he will wait. He has exercises to do and meds for pain. Full recovery takes about a year though he would be able to do light work in about 4 months. Will see; it's his decision.

Still working on the afghan for my DD. I'm such a slow knitter and my thumb joint is becoming more painful. DH suggested I go ahead and have it replaced per the medical opinion but I'm just not up for that yet. Oh well, sometimes getting older is a real pain (pun intended!) LOL.

Sam so glad you arrived safely and hope you have a wonderful trip. Special prayers to all in need.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfawny everything these days is computer driven. We finally got our office moved on Saturday. Phones and internet went on Friday so I got nothing done on Friday because apparently we cant even access our word perfect documents without the network so dictation done. (I am a legal secretary). Everything pretty much put away and mostly organized on Monday, phones working still no internet. Yesterday, more organizing, dusted, vacuumed, cleaned windows, knitted a dishcloth, still no internet. Finally, the man who moved everything on Friday (he was kind enough to leave his cell number) came to our office after 5 last night to fix everything for us as no one from his company could be bothered to help us. Monday was his day off and yesterday he was in a training class and came to our office after that to fix our situation so I should be able to work today! YAY! I can only handle so much down time and it is amazing to me how much we rely on those computers.
> 
> 
> 
> Puplover, I was thrilled when our office got the first computer!! I was also a legal secretary, it sure beat the heck out of the film strip cards that he would dictate onto. I can't remember the name of that machine, but it was at one time the top of the line. I could run the forms just perfect, but the dictation was always a problem. I finally convinced him to use a tape recorder, made my life sooooooo much easier!! I stopped by the office the last time I was back in Texas, he doesn't take many cases any longer, is semi-retired, we had some good laughs about old times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant imagine doing this before computers. I did learn on a typewriter and did learn shorthand, however by the time I was able to find a secretary job computers were being used instead of typewriters. Good thing too, the backspace key is ever so much easier than white out! It gets used a lot by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you are going to be seriously in 'catch up' mode- I do hope the new 'cloud' is up and running.
> when I was working in the 70's golfballs were all the thing- and white out - and photocopiers that you had to use with great care or they would make shadows. The Boss's secretary could photocopy documents that looked great out of a 'patch work'- I imagine she is a great editor now it is all computerised. We knew there would be photography without the use of silver, but never dreamed of the advances of digital systems. Mini computers had just become available- but could be constructed using a soldering iron the ex used to make up his own on 'boards'. My father could calculate really fast with his slide rule... My mother was born before flight had become common, and could remember the original crystal radio set her father put together... I remember watching film of the left over V2 rockets taking squirels and other small creatures into the stratosphere. Do you recall Sputnik, forgotten the name of the dog?
> It was my birthday here by the time the astronauts reached the moon. It was amazing watching that new light in the sky as it took that number of days to reach the moon. probably it was July 20th for the States but here it was July 21st, when they landed.
> When I flew my first solo it was in a Piper Cub, which is built of wood and canvas largely, from an uncontrolled airfield at Rotorua. Commercial aircraft flew in to Tauranga then, and tourists would catch a bus to Rotorua, to see the geysers.
> Funny old world...
Click to expand...

Ad a pilot too. :shock: You know I think we have many people on here who have lived amazing lives and experienced so much. What a great group!!! :thumbup: What an incredible day that must have been when you flew your first solo. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

purpleone said:


> i have a problem with trying to make one thing and then before i finish it i go onto another one but i must get into a habbit of finishing one at a time
> 
> angela
> 
> You're not alone in that one, Angela! :lol:


----------



## daralene

Silverowl said:


> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> kate-thanks for the kind words
> 
> may i say kate that my sister who died lived not far from you in kilmarnock scoltland and its a fantastic place when we use to visit her she took us to some lovely places and what i would love to see and have is a picture of a bluebell wood as purple is my favourite colour i may find one one day
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> thankyou for the kind words to me and yes i have made 2 scarfs one for me and one for my 2 year old niece and im waiting for my circlular needles so i can try to make a hat for her to match the pink wool on the scarf
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> may i just say that i will be praying hear for him and all that needs it as i pray every day as my mum and sister died of a brain tumour my sister in april and my mum in july so i pray for all that needs it with all of my heart.
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Angela, that was too much to bear, losing both a sister and your mom. Thank you for joining us and hope you find your knitting and the group helpful in your healing.
> Hugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've had a terrible year, Angela. It's so hard to lose one loved one, but two close together is unthinkable. Feel free to come on here as often as you like, in fact once you start you'll find it hard to leave! :lol: Best wishes to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you are Angela, here is a picture of a bluebell wood.
Click to expand...

So very beautiful. Breathtaking. Thank you for requesting that Angela and thank you for posting that Silverowl. :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Gal

Here you are Angela, here is a picture of a bluebell wood.[/quote]

oh wow
:shock: i could look at those, bluebell woods all day everyday long. just beautiful thanks for shareing.
i just heard from campbells wife, they hve determined he had a mini stroke, she didn't say if he has any lingering effects. but they have now learned the signs of a stroke, because there is a 3 hr window to treat to reverse the after affects.
have many things to get to today, so every one have the best day. ;-)


----------



## KateB

That's a beautiful picture, Silverowl, and so nice of you to find it for Angela. :thumbup: 
Settleg, you are too right about the aging process, it's not for sissies. :lol: Hope you and DH both get some relief from pain, and make the right decisions about your respective ops.
You're right Julie, I'm certainly Mrs Gadabout this week, but I have noticed that somehow I end up getting more done about the house on weeks where I'm out a lot? I think when I'm in all day I'm more inclined to sit about and do nothing (knitting excepted of course! :lol: )


----------



## bellestarr12

Marianne818 said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would not mind dropping by for one of those fishing expeditions- not a great fisherperson- but I love just being outdoors- and I suspect we would find lots to talk about! So glad you will get away soon- it will be great for Mom! Do you have a lot of German influence locally- to have an Oktoberfest?
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Bavarian Village, Helen, Georgia, all the buildings and shops are Bavarian themed in some way. During the month of October, all the shops and workers dress in the German styles. Lots of the tourist are also dressed in costume. The German Bakery is soooo delicious, I have yet to have anything there that was NOT mouthwatering! They serve meals also, their red cabbage is sooo YUMMY! Gads now I want to go over for lunch tomorrow :roll: We try to avoid Helen on Friday and Saturdays, as that is when the crowds are at the highest. But starting the first of January through April, we can most anytime, very few visitors at that time, shops are open of course but limited hours.
> I hope to go to Elijay next weekend for an apple festival.. would love to stock up on a large variety of my favorites!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could come and joun you for fishing- just to sit outside with you both and knit (not a fisher either).
> Helen sounds like Hahndorf a German town about 20 minutes drive from here. Which as I used to drive through it regularly I started to fail to lose its appeal-just a busy road with lots of people to negotiate. Hahndorf was founded by Germans back in the very early years of South Australia, and as in many areas settled by the Germans in those early years the German heritage and influence remains strong.But if I wanted to see a Bavarian village Bavaria is just as close for me as Helen so I might go for the real thing. Admittdely I wouldn't then be able to see you, but I would be able to catch up with an exhange student we once had who comes from near there. Can't say Helen sounds very Bavarian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wouldn't it be nice to get up a fishing trip together? I can see us chillin' by the creek with the poles propped up, knitting and chatting while waiting for a bite :-D
Click to expand...

Sounds like a wonderful plan to me.. all that love the outdoors bring your knitting/crochet bags and we'll sit by a nice wood fire and enjoy the sounds of the water as we have our cuppa and enjoy such wonderful company :thumbup: :thumbup: Sounds like my idea of a perfect day/evening/morning. I promise each of you this, when I am out I will think of all my friends wishing you were all with me. I think I have some pictures of my favorite spots on the river. I'll try to post a few.[/quote]

and we'll be thinking of you having a wonderful time - would love to see the pictures! this whole thread has made me nostalgic for the creeks up in Idaho, where I grew up, where we could count on catching enough trout for dinner with very little effort


----------



## bellestarr12

Silverowl, thank you for posting that beautiful picture of the bluebell wood! It brightened up an otherwise not terribly bright morning (nothing big, just tired and not in the mood to go to work)


----------



## purl2diva

thewren said:


> myfanwy - finally got the password thing worked out so yes - i am on line. don't know how often i will be - just wanted to say hi to everyone - will have a good time here but will be glad to be home. hickory isn't eating or drinking much - hopefully that will change - told her i would be back - she doesn't like me to go anymore that i like to be gone.
> 
> need to call katynora tomorrow and see what she has up her sleeve.
> 
> had a starbuck's triple short - no foam - extra hot latte this morning with a cranberry orange scone. very good. want to get to the water front for fish and chips and take the ferry to bremerton and back - about a two hour ride. there is a great toy store in pioneer square - want to stop and see what they have in the stuffed animal department - hopefully a bear will speak to me.
> 
> talk tomorrow sometime.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Sam! good to see you online!
Click to expand...

Sam,

Ferry rides when in Seattle are a must. Relaxing with nice views along the way. I like to go to Baibridge Island --a much shorter ride but a great yarn shop there--Churchmouse Yarn and Teas. Very nice staff. The yarn is expensive but somehow when you are visiting,you are more willing to pay the price for the memories of the trip. Does anyone else feel this way?

Enjoy the rest of your visit.

WI Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Silverowl said:


> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> kate-thanks for the kind words
> 
> may i say kate that my sister who died lived not far from you in kilmarnock scoltland and its a fantastic place when we use to visit her she took us to some lovely places and what i would love to see and have is a picture of a bluebell wood as purple is my favourite colour i may find one one day
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> thankyou for the kind words to me and yes i have made 2 scarfs one for me and one for my 2 year old niece and im waiting for my circlular needles so i can try to make a hat for her to match the pink wool on the scarf
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> may i just say that i will be praying hear for him and all that needs it as i pray every day as my mum and sister died of a brain tumour my sister in april and my mum in july so i pray for all that needs it with all of my heart.
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Angela, that was too much to bear, losing both a sister and your mom. Thank you for joining us and hope you find your knitting and the group helpful in your healing.
> Hugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've had a terrible year, Angela. It's so hard to lose one loved one, but two close together is unthinkable. Feel free to come on here as often as you like, in fact once you start you'll find it hard to leave! :lol: Best wishes to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you are Angela, here is a picture of a bluebell wood.
Click to expand...

I love it when the bluebells are out- there was a wood not far from my childhood home that had them, but it was smaller than the one in your photo Silverowl.
Christchurch, in the South Island has them in Spring too, but they will be over by the time I get there.


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfawny everything these days is computer driven. We finally got our office moved on Saturday. Phones and internet went on Friday so I got nothing done on Friday because apparently we cant even access our word perfect documents without the network so dictation done. (I am a legal secretary). Everything pretty much put away and mostly organized on Monday, phones working still no internet. Yesterday, more organizing, dusted, vacuumed, cleaned windows, knitted a dishcloth, still no internet. Finally, the man who moved everything on Friday (he was kind enough to leave his cell number) came to our office after 5 last night to fix everything for us as no one from his company could be bothered to help us. Monday was his day off and yesterday he was in a training class and came to our office after that to fix our situation so I should be able to work today! YAY! I can only handle so much down time and it is amazing to me how much we rely on those computers.
> 
> 
> 
> Puplover, I was thrilled when our office got the first computer!! I was also a legal secretary, it sure beat the heck out of the film strip cards that he would dictate onto. I can't remember the name of that machine, but it was at one time the top of the line. I could run the forms just perfect, but the dictation was always a problem. I finally convinced him to use a tape recorder, made my life sooooooo much easier!! I stopped by the office the last time I was back in Texas, he doesn't take many cases any longer, is semi-retired, we had some good laughs about old times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant imagine doing this before computers. I did learn on a typewriter and did learn shorthand, however by the time I was able to find a secretary job computers were being used instead of typewriters. Good thing too, the backspace key is ever so much easier than white out! It gets used a lot by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you are going to be seriously in 'catch up' mode- I do hope the new 'cloud' is up and running.
> when I was working in the 70's golfballs were all the thing- and white out - and photocopiers that you had to use with great care or they would make shadows. The Boss's secretary could photocopy documents that looked great out of a 'patch work'- I imagine she is a great editor now it is all computerised. We knew there would be photography without the use of silver, but never dreamed of the advances of digital systems. Mini computers had just become available- but could be constructed using a soldering iron the ex used to make up his own on 'boards'. My father could calculate really fast with his slide rule... My mother was born before flight had become common, and could remember the original crystal radio set her father put together... I remember watching film of the left over V2 rockets taking squirels and other small creatures into the stratosphere. Do you recall Sputnik, forgotten the name of the dog?
> It was my birthday here by the time the astronauts reached the moon. It was amazing watching that new light in the sky as it took that number of days to reach the moon. probably it was July 20th for the States but here it was July 21st, when they landed.
> When I flew my first solo it was in a Piper Cub, which is built of wood and canvas largely, from an uncontrolled airfield at Rotorua. Commercial aircraft flew in to Tauranga then, and tourists would catch a bus to Rotorua, to see the geysers.
> Funny old world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad a pilot too. :shock: You know I think we have many people on here who have lived amazing lives and experienced so much. What a great group!!! :thumbup: What an incredible day that must have been when you flew your first solo. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Mine was only ever a student licence- I seem to recall that Jynx obtained her full pilot's licence- she has some amazing tales to tell of flying. Mind you that first solo was pretty great, as the sun rose over the mountains of the central North Island, with the winter snow on them, and the pink of the dawn. Then University happened and impoverished students can't fly! And after that there were oil crises, and what had once cost me three pounds an hour, became more like $30 an hour. When I enquired of the Airforce to go in as a pilot- I was offered a place in the canteen. It felt like an insult. We do have women flying now, not like it was in the 60's.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfawny everything these days is computer driven. We finally got our office moved on Saturday. Phones and internet went on Friday so I got nothing done on Friday because apparently we cant even access our word perfect documents without the network so dictation done. (I am a legal secretary). Everything pretty much put away and mostly organized on Monday, phones working still no internet. Yesterday, more organizing, dusted, vacuumed, cleaned windows, knitted a dishcloth, still no internet. Finally, the man who moved everything on Friday (he was kind enough to leave his cell number) came to our office after 5 last night to fix everything for us as no one from his company could be bothered to help us. Monday was his day off and yesterday he was in a training class and came to our office after that to fix our situation so I should be able to work today! YAY! I can only handle so much down time and it is amazing to me how much we rely on those computers.
> 
> 
> 
> Puplover, I was thrilled when our office got the first computer!! I was also a legal secretary, it sure beat the heck out of the film strip cards that he would dictate onto. I can't remember the name of that machine, but it was at one time the top of the line. I could run the forms just perfect, but the dictation was always a problem. I finally convinced him to use a tape recorder, made my life sooooooo much easier!! I stopped by the office the last time I was back in Texas, he doesn't take many cases any longer, is semi-retired, we had some good laughs about old times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant imagine doing this before computers. I did learn on a typewriter and did learn shorthand, however by the time I was able to find a secretary job computers were being used instead of typewriters. Good thing too, the backspace key is ever so much easier than white out! It gets used a lot by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you are going to be seriously in 'catch up' mode- I do hope the new 'cloud' is up and running.
> when I was working in the 70's golfballs were all the thing- and white out - and photocopiers that you had to use with great care or they would make shadows. The Boss's secretary could photocopy documents that looked great out of a 'patch work'- I imagine she is a great editor now it is all computerised. We knew there would be photography without the use of silver, but never dreamed of the advances of digital systems. Mini computers had just become available- but could be constructed using a soldering iron the ex used to make up his own on 'boards'. My father could calculate really fast with his slide rule... My mother was born before flight had become common, and could remember the original crystal radio set her father put together... I remember watching film of the left over V2 rockets taking squirels and other small creatures into the stratosphere. Do you recall Sputnik, forgotten the name of the dog?
> It was my birthday here by the time the astronauts reached the moon. It was amazing watching that new light in the sky as it took that number of days to reach the moon. probably it was July 20th for the States but here it was July 21st, when they landed.
> When I flew my first solo it was in a Piper Cub, which is built of wood and canvas largely, from an uncontrolled airfield at Rotorua. Commercial aircraft flew in to Tauranga then, and tourists would catch a bus to Rotorua, to see the geysers.
> Funny old world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad a pilot too. :shock: You know I think we have many people on here who have lived amazing lives and experienced so much. What a great group!!! :thumbup: What an incredible day that must have been when you flew your first solo. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was only ever a student licence- I seem to recall that Jynx obtained her full pilot's licence- she has some amazing tales to tell of flying. Mind you that first solo was pretty great, as the sun rose over the mountains of the central North Island, with the winter snow on them, and the pink of the dawn. Then University happened and impoverished students can't fly! And after that there were oil crises, and what had once cost me three pounds an hour, became more like $30 an hour. When I enquired of the Airforce to go in as a pilot- I was offered a place in the canteen. It felt like an insult. We do have women flying now, not like it was in the 60's.
Click to expand...

So sad they didn't see the value of women then, however, glad you had the desire and will to do as much as you did and now you have the memory of that beautiful view on your solo flight. Those increases sound like what is starting to happen now with the cost of things beginning to go higher and higher. Isn't it something to think of all the things women are allowed to do now that they weren't just in the 60's.


----------



## daralene

Southern Gal said:


> Here you are Angela, here is a picture of a bluebell wood.


oh wow
:shock: i could look at those, bluebell woods all day everyday long. just beautiful thanks for shareing.
i just heard from campbells wife, they hve determined he had a mini stroke, she didn't say if he has any lingering effects. but they have now learned the signs of a stroke, because there is a 3 hr window to treat to reverse the after affects.
have many things to get to today, so every one have the best day. ;-)[/quote]
____________________________________________
Do you know if they made it there within the 3 hrs?? Thank goodness it was a mini stroke. Hopefully no lasting damage and now they get him healthier so that he doesn't have another one.
Daralene


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've been trying to get through all the posts, but they seem to be getting added to faster than I can read and make notes. 

Just wanted to say thanks to the new "hotties", our lovely hosts who are doing a wonderful job. Not that you're not missed, Sam, but hope you are already at your destination and resting comfortably and enjoying your visit. My BIL has both gout and Crohn's---it's not very comfortable having company around when either of those flare up so I'm sure she is missing seeing you---have you tried Skype or GMail to visit over the computer? It actually works quite well and after the first time set up, is rather uncomplicated.

Still on the weight loss kick and trying to stay away from sugar--especially soda pop. My downfall is potatoes and pasta so I'm limiting those to twice a week. Made some roasted root vegetables with brussel sprouts, sweet potatoes, parsnips, onions, and rutabaga and am eating that for my snacks-just olive oil and Italian seasoning. Yummm. I haven't stepped on the scale yet---want to see a difference in the way my clothes fit first.

Getting ready to visit my 87 year old uncle who's a priest at a Benedictine monastery. He's the only remaining of my Dad's generation and my only reference as to what my Dad might have been like (he passed away at age 50 when I was 11 so I didn't get to know him as an adult). I love Fr. Henry's sense of humor---he asks that we call him Hank--you can't imagine how hard that is to do after growing up in Catholic school with priests and nuns who were very very formal!?

Welcome to the new TP visitors---please come back often; we enjoy your comments.

Love the recipes -- I LOVE German Chocolate cake and LOVE coconut---I'm the only one in my family that does so I'm drooling over Fale's birthday cake. Belated Birthday Greetings to Fale and hope his day went wonderfully.


----------



## daralene

I think 5mmdpns must be busy with the KAL's. Hope it's that and not any problems with her mother.

Rookie Retiree...your snack sounds so good. I roast brussel sprouts after marinating them but adding all those other veggies sounds fabulous too. Italian seasoning could be a nice addition too. My downfall is potatoes and pasta too. Could live on it. DH too, but our scales sure show it when we have it too much. Haven't had soda pop in years and now I don't miss it. So many other wonderful things to have and water being one of them with a little lemon or lime. Once I got used to drinking more water I actually wanted it instead of soda. I had some raw cabbage sliced up with pickled cucumber, onion, green tomato & pepper on top of it that I had just pickled. I added a touch of roasted pumpkin seed oil on top and it reminded me of a dish I had in Austria. Mine was raw though while their cabbage was cooked. Great either way.

Darowil...Started my square for the bunny while I had to wait in the car for granddaughter at her dance lesson. Trying to practice the Continental but it seems my thumb on the hand I use more is acting up when I do that so for now it is back to throwing.


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny old world...
> 
> 
> 
> Ad a pilot too. :shock: You know I think we have many people on here who have lived amazing lives and experienced so much. What a great group!!! :thumbup: What an incredible day that must have been when you flew your first solo. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was only ever a student licence- I seem to recall that Jynx obtained her full pilot's licence- she has some amazing tales to tell of flying. Mind you that first solo was pretty great, as the sun rose over the mountains of the central North Island, with the winter snow on them, and the pink of the dawn. Then University happened and impoverished students can't fly! And after that there were oil crises, and what had once cost me three pounds an hour, became more like $30 an hour. When I enquired of the Airforce to go in as a pilot- I was offered a place in the canteen. It felt like an insult. We do have women flying now, not like it was in the 60's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So sad they didn't see the value of women then, however, glad you had the desire and will to do as much as you did and now you have the memory of that beautiful view on your solo flight. Those increases sound like what is starting to happen now with the cost of things beginning to go higher and higher. Isn't it something to think of all the things women are allowed to do now that they weren't just in the 60's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My grand-daughter's century is going to be very different from my mother's century. DGD has played with computers virtually all her life, but is a great bookworm too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been trying to get through all the posts, but they seem to be getting added to faster than I can read and make notes.
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks to the new "hotties", our lovely hosts who are doing a wonderful job. Not that you're not missed, Sam, but hope you are already at your destination and resting comfortably and enjoying your visit. My BIL has both gout and Crohn's---it's not very comfortable having company around when either of those flare up so I'm sure she is missing seeing you---have you tried Skype or GMail to visit over the computer? It actually works quite well and after the first time set up, is rather uncomplicated.
> 
> Still on the weight loss kick and trying to stay away from sugar--especially soda pop. My downfall is potatoes and pasta so I'm limiting those to twice a week. Made some roasted root vegetables with brussel sprouts, sweet potatoes, parsnips, onions, and rutabaga and am eating that for my snacks-just olive oil and Italian seasoning. Yummm. I haven't stepped on the scale yet---want to see a difference in the way my clothes fit first.
> 
> Getting ready to visit my 87 year old uncle who's a priest at a Benedictine monastery. He's the only remaining of my Dad's generation and my only reference as to what my Dad might have been like (he passed away at age 50 when I was 11 so I didn't get to know him as an adult). I love Fr. Henry's sense of humor---he asks that we call him Hank--you can't imagine how hard that is to do after growing up in Catholic school with priests and nuns who were very very formal!?
> 
> Welcome to the new TP visitors---please come back often; we enjoy your comments.
> 
> Love the recipes -- I LOVE German Chocolate cake and LOVE coconut---I'm the only one in my family that does so I'm drooling over Fale's birthday cake. Belated Birthday Greetings to Fale and hope his day went wonderfully.


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## oddball

I probably won't be able to get on here for a while. Tomorrow is baking day for Saturdays coffee morning and then Sunday is our 40th wedding anniversary.Thanks to our DD and DS we are having coffee and cake after church then on to the Isle of Wight for 5 days. First time DH and I have been away on our own since our honeymoon. So excited,no washing up or cleaning. Out for days, evening meal and back to the bed and breakfast accomadation. Going to smuggle in some knitting, I know DH is taking his book!Will be back to catch up with you all on Thursday evening after DH has had his scan on his back.
Prayers and love to all who need them. All the carers, I hope you get some "you time" and take care. Going to miss you all.
Lin x


----------



## KateB

oddball said:


> I probably won't be able to get on here for a while. Tomorrow is baking day for Saturdays coffee morning and then Sunday is our 40th wedding anniversary.Thanks to our DD and DS we are having coffee and cake after church then on to the Isle of Wight for 5 days. First time DH and I have been away on our own since our honeymoon. So excited,no washing up or cleaning. Out for days, evening meal and back to the bed and breakfast accomadation. Going to smuggle in some knitting, I know DH is taking his book!Will be back to catch up with you all on Thursday evening after DH has had his scan on his back.
> Prayers and love to all who need them. All the carers, I hope you get some "you time" and take care. Going to miss you all.
> Lin x


Congratulations on 40 years and have a wonderful time on IOW. I've never been, but my mum went 2 or 3 times and really liked it. It's our 40th anniversary next July and I'm hoping we'll get away too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

The cabbage sounds wonderful....I love coming up with new slaw ideas and love cabbage and apples together with a pickled element - cucumbers, beets, etc. My snack today was home-made wheat bread with a light spread of cream cheese/chives and then raw crisp tart apples. It was so tasty and love the savory/sweet combination.

I have another loaf of bread kneading in the machine right now - it's a made up herbed recipe using the basic Italian bread ingredients. It smells awesome--hope it rises and bakes as good as it smells.

Our local paper has recipes for herbed breakfast biscuits and chorizo and roasted papper sausage gravy for a new version of this southern US classic. It also has a recipe for mayonnaise biscuits. I'm going to try to make these for when the whole gang are here for a weekend. It would be too dangerous to have around for just DH and me especially when trying to lose weight. Definitely a splurge item. I realize this is very different than what UK, etc. call biscuits---it's a savory dish. Just leave the herbs out for a standard biscuit recipe to use on top of chicken or beef stew.

If you want the entire article, click here:
http://www.chicagotribune.com/features/food/sc-food-0928-dinner-biscuits-gravy-20121003,0,3500936.story

If you want just the printable version, click here:
http://www.chicagotribune.com/features/food/sc-food-0928-dinner-biscuits-gravy-20121003,0,7533188,print.story


----------



## 5mmdpns

daralene said:


> I think 5mmdpns must be busy with the KAL's. Hope it's that and not any problems with her mother.


Hi Daralene, and TP friends, yes, I am busy with the sock workshop! Mom is doing just fine. Busy getting everything summer wrapped up and ready for winter. We have major blizzard that is on the way. It has hit Winnipeg and southeastern Manitoba and into the Northern part of Northwestern Ontario. We will get the edge of it. Up to 30 cm (one foot) of snow is expected.

This weekend is our Canadian Thanksgiving Weekend! My two aunts and an uncle are driving out from Manitoba on Saturday to come visit and have some Thanksgiving with us (my parents and myself). On Monday, Mom is making roast chicken and roast duck with the trimmings and mashed pots. I am doing up carrots and a pumpkin pie.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Congrats!!! DH and I celebrate our 40th on Oct. 21....all the best to you and may you enjoy many more years together. Enjoy your time away...you deserve the break from day to day chores, etc. A toast to you!!



oddball said:


> I probably won't be able to get on here for a while. Tomorrow is baking day for Saturdays coffee morning and then Sunday is our 40th wedding anniversary.Thanks to our DD and DS we are having coffee and cake after church then on to the Isle of Wight for 5 days. First time DH and I have been away on our own since our honeymoon. So excited,no washing up or cleaning. Out for days, evening meal and back to the bed and breakfast accomadation. Going to smuggle in some knitting, I know DH is taking his book!Will be back to catch up with you all on Thursday evening after DH has had his scan on his back.
> Prayers and love to all who need them. All the carers, I hope you get some "you time" and take care. Going to miss you all.
> Lin x


----------



## MawMaw12

Angel_48 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put a photo of the completed bunnies here and then show one in progress after the first stage. We have been doing them to go into shoe boxes for Samaritans Purse to send overseas for Christmas gifts
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Darowil, love the pattern and it didn't take long at all, as you said on the phone it is ideal when you are sick in bed. I had some Shaggy wool left around and it tingled my imagination and funny bone to see what a bunny would look like in it. So I knitted it and sewed it up, its a cute lil thing but not so sure it looks like a bunny rofl as mark says it looks more like a mugway from the gremlins movie before the change. Anyway will make some more thanks so much for the pattern.
> 
> Hugs Karin who is still sick in bed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the cutest little bunny I think I have seen for a long time. Such a sweet face.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfawny everything these days is computer driven. We finally got our office moved on Saturday. Phones and internet went on Friday so I got nothing done on Friday because apparently we cant even access our word perfect documents without the network so dictation done. (I am a legal secretary). Everything pretty much put away and mostly organized on Monday, phones working still no internet. Yesterday, more organizing, dusted, vacuumed, cleaned windows, knitted a dishcloth, still no internet. Finally, the man who moved everything on Friday (he was kind enough to leave his cell number) came to our office after 5 last night to fix everything for us as no one from his company could be bothered to help us. Monday was his day off and yesterday he was in a training class and came to our office after that to fix our situation so I should be able to work today! YAY! I can only handle so much down time and it is amazing to me how much we rely on those computers.
> 
> 
> 
> Puplover, I was thrilled when our office got the first computer!! I was also a legal secretary, it sure beat the heck out of the film strip cards that he would dictate onto. I can't remember the name of that machine, but it was at one time the top of the line. I could run the forms just perfect, but the dictation was always a problem. I finally convinced him to use a tape recorder, made my life sooooooo much easier!! I stopped by the office the last time I was back in Texas, he doesn't take many cases any longer, is semi-retired, we had some good laughs about old times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant imagine doing this before computers. I did learn on a typewriter and did learn shorthand, however by the time I was able to find a secretary job computers were being used instead of typewriters. Good thing too, the backspace key is ever so much easier than white out! It gets used a lot by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you are going to be seriously in 'catch up' mode- I do hope the new 'cloud' is up and running.
> when I was working in the 70's golfballs were all the thing- and white out - and photocopiers that you had to use with great care or they would make shadows. The Boss's secretary could photocopy documents that looked great out of a 'patch work'- I imagine she is a great editor now it is all computerised. We knew there would be photography without the use of silver, but never dreamed of the advances of digital systems. Mini computers had just become available- but could be constructed using a soldering iron the ex used to make up his own on 'boards'. My father could calculate really fast with his slide rule... My mother was born before flight had become common, and could remember the original crystal radio set her father put together... I remember watching film of the left over V2 rockets taking squirels and other small creatures into the stratosphere. Do you recall Sputnik, forgotten the name of the dog?
> It was my birthday here by the time the astronauts reached the moon. It was amazing watching that new light in the sky as it took that number of days to reach the moon. probably it was July 20th for the States but here it was July 21st, when they landed.
> When I flew my first solo it was in a Piper Cub, which is built of wood and canvas largely, from an uncontrolled airfield at Rotorua. Commercial aircraft flew in to Tauranga then, and tourists would catch a bus to Rotorua, to see the geysers.
> Funny old world...
Click to expand...

Pipers were built very near hear. I don't know if the place still exists.


----------



## daralene

oddball said:


> I probably won't be able to get on here for a while. Tomorrow is baking day for Saturdays coffee morning and then Sunday is our 40th wedding anniversary.Thanks to our DD and DS we are having coffee and cake after church then on to the Isle of Wight for 5 days. First time DH and I have been away on our own since our honeymoon. So excited,no washing up or cleaning. Out for days, evening meal and back to the bed and breakfast accomadation. Going to smuggle in some knitting, I know DH is taking his book!Will be back to catch up with you all on Thursday evening after DH has had his scan on his back.
> Prayers and love to all who need them. All the carers, I hope you get some "you time" and take care. Going to miss you all.
> Lin x


Happy Anniversary on your 40th. :thumbup: 
Sounds like you have a wonderful celebration coming up and a great trip planned. How nice to get away for the first time and hope it won't be the last. Do you think you might find time for a photo of the Isle of Wight. Of course 2nd honeymoon on your 40th takes priority. ;-) Just if you take one I would love to see it. Have a fabulous time together. Hope all goes ok with the back scan.
Congratulations for Sunday!!!!


----------



## mjs

Silverowl said:


> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> kate-thanks for the kind words
> 
> may i say kate that my sister who died lived not far from you in kilmarnock scoltland and its a fantastic place when we use to visit her she took us to some lovely places and what i would love to see and have is a picture of a bluebell wood as purple is my favourite colour i may find one one day
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> thankyou for the kind words to me and yes i have made 2 scarfs one for me and one for my 2 year old niece and im waiting for my circlular needles so i can try to make a hat for her to match the pink wool on the scarf
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> may i just say that i will be praying hear for him and all that needs it as i pray every day as my mum and sister died of a brain tumour my sister in april and my mum in july so i pray for all that needs it with all of my heart.
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Angela, that was too much to bear, losing both a sister and your mom. Thank you for joining us and hope you find your knitting and the group helpful in your healing.
> Hugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've had a terrible year, Angela. It's so hard to lose one loved one, but two close together is unthinkable. Feel free to come on here as often as you like, in fact once you start you'll find it hard to leave! :lol: Best wishes to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you are Angela, here is a picture of a bluebell wood.
Click to expand...

How beautiful. I think one of the puzzles on jigzone is of a bluebell wood and I don't think I have previously seen the term.


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think 5mmdpns must be busy with the KAL's. Hope it's that and not any problems with her mother.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Daralene, and TP friends, yes, I am busy with the sock workshop! Mom is doing just fine. Busy getting everything summer wrapped up and ready for winter. We have major blizzard that is on the way. It has hit Winnipeg and southeastern Manitoba and into the Northern part of Northwestern Ontario. We will get the edge of it. Up to 30 cm (one foot) of snow is expected.
> 
> This weekend is our Canadian Thanksgiving Weekend! My two aunts and an uncle are driving out from Manitoba on Saturday to come visit and have some Thanksgiving with us (my parents and myself). On Monday, Mom is making roast chicken and roast duck with the trimmings and mashed pots. I am doing up carrots and a pumpkin pie.
Click to expand...

So nice you dropped by. So glad to hear your mother is doing well. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh no, a blizzard already and that is a whole lot of snow. :shock: 
Happy Thanksgiving this weekend. How wonderful that you will have family visiting. It always makes the time so much better with family around. What are mashed pots?? And how will you do your carrots? Sure the pumpkin pie will be delicious. Sorry for asking questions when I know you are so busy answering sock and slipper questions. If the sock KAL is still on the posts I will do it later after company and family reunion is over. So sorry I missed joining in at the time. Won't really be a KAL for me but I will still benefit from seeing all your answers to the questions that I'm sure I will share.


----------



## 5mmdpns

daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think 5mmdpns must be busy with the KAL's. Hope it's that and not any problems with her mother.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Daralene, and TP friends, yes, I am busy with the sock workshop! Mom is doing just fine. Busy getting everything summer wrapped up and ready for winter. We have major blizzard that is on the way. It has hit Winnipeg and southeastern Manitoba and into the Northern part of Northwestern Ontario. We will get the edge of it. Up to 30 cm (one foot) of snow is expected.
> 
> This weekend is our Canadian Thanksgiving Weekend! My two aunts and an uncle are driving out from Manitoba on Saturday to come visit and have some Thanksgiving with us (my parents and myself). On Monday, Mom is making roast chicken and roast duck with the trimmings and mashed pots. I am doing up carrots and a pumpkin pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So nice you dropped by. So glad to hear your mother is doing well. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh no, a blizzard already and that is a whole lot of snow. :shock:
> Happy Thanksgiving this weekend. How wonderful that you will have family visiting. It always makes the time so much better with family around. What are mashed pots?? And how will you do your carrots? Sure the pumpkin pie will be delicious. Sorry for asking questions when I know you are so busy answering sock and slipper questions. If the sock KAL is still on the posts I will do it later after company and family reunion is over. So sorry I missed joining in at the time. Won't really be a KAL for me but I will still benefit from seeing all your answers to the questions that I'm sure I will share.
Click to expand...

Mashed pots are short for mashed potatoes! The carrots are new baby carrots and I just love them boiled with a bit of butter on them.
The sock KAL is actually a sock workshop as there are some pretty new sock knitters and knitters who are just finding their way around a pattern. I have been working with one sock gal for over a year now before this workshop came up. I am doing another basic sock workshop that starts April 10/13. The one I am teaching now is here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108548-1.html


----------



## daralene

RookieRetiree said:


> Congrats!!! DH and I celebrate our 40th on Oct. 21....all the best to you and may you enjoy many more years together. Enjoy your time away...you deserve the break from day to day chores, etc. A toast to you!!
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> I probably won't be able to get on here for a while. Tomorrow is baking day for Saturdays coffee morning and then Sunday is our 40th wedding anniversary.Thanks to our DD and DS we are having coffee and cake after church then on to the Isle of Wight for 5 days. First time DH and I have been away on our own since our honeymoon. So excited,no washing up or cleaning. Out for days, evening meal and back to the bed and breakfast accomadation. Going to smuggle in some knitting, I know DH is taking his book!Will be back to catch up with you all on Thursday evening after DH has had his scan on his back.
> Prayers and love to all who need them. All the carers, I hope you get some "you time" and take care. Going to miss you all.
> Lin x
Click to expand...

You will have to remind us when we get near Oct. 21st., so we can join in on the celebration, so to speak. We will be married 48 years this coming Jan. Seems I've now been married as long as I think I am years old, or perhaps wish I was years old. LOL :lol: :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2

Pipers were built very near hear. I don't know if the place still exists.
mjs
Sort of thing 5mm's would know how to google! Trying not to spend too much time on the computer this morning!


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> So nice you dropped by. So glad to hear your mother is doing well. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh no, a blizzard already and that is a whole lot of snow. :shock:
> Happy Thanksgiving this weekend. How wonderful that you will have family visiting. It always makes the time so much better with family around. What are mashed pots?? And how will you do your carrots? Sure the pumpkin pie will be delicious. Sorry for asking questions when I know you are so busy answering sock and slipper questions. If the sock KAL is still on the posts I will do it later after company and family reunion is over. So sorry I missed joining in at the time. Won't really be a KAL for me but I will still benefit from seeing all your answers to the questions that I'm sure I will share.
> 
> 
> 
> Mashed pots are short for mashed potatoes! The carrots are new baby carrots and I just love them boiled with a bit of butter on them.
> The sock KAL is actually a sock workshop as there are some pretty new sock knitters and knitters who are just finding their way around a pattern. I have been working with one sock gal for over a year now before this workshop came up. I am doing another basic sock workshop that starts April 10/13. The one I am teaching now is here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108548-1.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is so funny. I should have known it was short for mashed potatoes, but somehow I was picturing all these small individual baked dishes like chicken pot pies. LOL If there are two ways to understand think I will always choose the 2nd way. Ok, now I've got it. Mashed pots = mashed potatoes. Still learning all the abbreviations. Thanks for the link.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

First snow blizzard in Manitoba Oct 4, 2012. Lots of power outages and roads being closed. :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> First snow blizzard in Manitoba Oct 4, 2012. Lots of power outages and roads being closed. :shock:


How many months do you reckon it to be winter in your part of the world? Do I gather this is rather early! ?


----------



## connieconstance

I meant to keep the pattern of the bunny, I would like to do one.
could you please send me a copy.
thank you Connie


----------



## budasha

Puplover, I was thrilled when our office got the first computer!! I was also a legal secretary, it sure beat the heck out of the film strip cards that he would dictate onto. I can't remember the name of that machine, but it was at one time the top of the line. I could run the forms just perfect, but the dictation was always a problem. I finally convinced him to use a tape recorder, made my life sooooooo much easier!! I stopped by the office the last time I was back in Texas, he doesn't take many cases any longer, is semi-retired, we had some good laughs about old times.[/quote]

Was it a dictaphone? I used one many years ago when I first started working - how things have changed.


----------



## budasha

redriet60 said:


> Hi again, finally finished the doggy sweater, had to give it up with the doggy, our apartment rules don't allow pets of any kind. We thought we could maybe bend the rules a bit since the puppy was teacup size. We offered to pay a pet deposit but the management would not give in. We were lucky to find her a good home with loving people. The whole family misses her and we are sad. I started knitting a bunny last night with the left over yarn from the D.sweater, that will have to be our pet for now. Pictures when I'm done.


How sad to read that you couldn't keep your pet. I was thinking that maybe you could visit your pet sometime but maybe it would be too hard to have to say goodbye each time.


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> First snow blizzard in Manitoba Oct 4, 2012. Lots of power outages and roads being closed. :shock:


Things to come. Hope it will be a while yet for us. While I know we get bad winters here, they are nothing to being further north.


----------



## budasha

Althea - so sorry to hear about your boss' wife. Will keep their family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## daralene

connieconstance said:


> I meant to keep the pattern of the bunny, I would like to do one.
> could you please send me a copy.
> thank you Connie


Go to page 1 of this TP and page 22 and look for Darowil's avatar. She posted the pattern on 1 for knitting and on pg. 22 for putting it together.
Hope that helps.


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> we are all going to put our postive thinking and safe emergy hats on for your son strawberry - we will bring him home safe.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> strawberry - sending warm energy and hugs your way - will put your son up there on the prayer list - have you talked to him about his sons and that you are afraid you won't see them while he is gone?
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam, Thank you for your prayers. I told my son about my concerns about not seeing the boys but he didn't say much.
> 
> The job he has is done with a contractor so you get paid by the job, it's not that much last he told us $10. a job, no work no pay. The Navy will pay more while he is away and his regular job will be held for him. The thing that concerns us Sam is last night on the news it was stated in the last 10 years in Afghanistan an American soldier is killed every other day. How is that suppose to make a parent feel?? David (DH) and I looked at each other and just cried. My son will be setting up camps repairing electrical and water systems for our boys and training camps for nationals. But he got through it last time so I have to think positive he will this time also. It's sad that I was so close to the oldest grandson and once Tim went off for Iraq that wonderful bond Johnathan (GS) and I had was shattered and gone. I better go, I'm getting Verclempt as they use to say on Sat. night live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam - glad to see that you arrived safely and are back on line. The ladies have been doing a great job keeping us on track .
> 
> strawberry4u - hope your son comes home safe and sound.
Click to expand...


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> myfanwy - finally got the password thing worked out so yes - i am on line. don't know how often i will be - just wanted to say hi to everyone - will have a good time here but will be glad to be home. hickory isn't eating or drinking much - hopefully that will change - told her i would be back - she doesn't like me to go anymore that i like to be gone.
> 
> need to call katynora tomorrow and see what she has up her sleeve.
> 
> had a starbuck's triple short - no foam - extra hot latte this morning with a cranberry orange scone. very good. want to get to the water front for fish and chips and take the ferry to bremerton and back - about a two hour ride. there is a great toy store in pioneer square - want to stop and see what they have in the stuffed animal department - hopefully a bear will speak to me.
> 
> talk tomorrow sometime.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Sam! good to see you online!
Click to expand...

Sam - Hickory must be missing you. If you call home, get Heidi to put her next to the phone so she can hear your voice - might help her :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

Silverowl said:


> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> kate-thanks for the kind words
> 
> may i say kate that my sister who died lived not far from you in kilmarnock scoltland and its a fantastic place when we use to visit her she took us to some lovely places and what i would love to see and have is a picture of a bluebell wood as purple is my favourite colour i may find one one day
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> thankyou for the kind words to me and yes i have made 2 scarfs one for me and one for my 2 year old niece and im waiting for my circlular needles so i can try to make a hat for her to match the pink wool on the scarf
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> may i just say that i will be praying hear for him and all that needs it as i pray every day as my mum and sister died of a brain tumour my sister in april and my mum in july so i pray for all that needs it with all of my heart.
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Angela, that was too much to bear, losing both a sister and your mom. Thank you for joining us and hope you find your knitting and the group helpful in your healing.
> Hugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've had a terrible year, Angela. It's so hard to lose one loved one, but two close together is unthinkable. Feel free to come on here as often as you like, in fact once you start you'll find it hard to leave! :lol: Best wishes to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you are Angela, here is a picture of a bluebell wood.
Click to expand...

Wow - that is so pretty :-D


----------



## budasha

settleg said:


> Marianne...my husband and I honeymooned in Helen. I have always loved that area. Wish I could come fish with you also but alas I'm subbing Friday. I was sooo glad to hear your son is doing better. What a scare.
> 
> DH had a MRI on Monday and yesterday got the results. He has a total tear to his rotator cuff in shoulder. He is deciding whether to go ahead and have the surgery or wait. I have a feeling he will wait. He has exercises to do and meds for pain. Full recovery takes about a year though he would be able to do light work in about 4 months. Will see; it's his decision.
> 
> Still working on the afghan for my DD. I'm such a slow knitter and my thumb joint is becoming more painful. DH suggested I go ahead and have it replaced per the medical opinion but I'm just not up for that yet. Oh well, sometimes getting older is a real pain (pun intended!) LOL.
> 
> Sam so glad you arrived safely and hope you have a wonderful trip. Special prayers to all in need.


I totally understand your DH's reluctance to have an operation on his rotator cuff. I have the same injury - spent 6 months in therapy which helped me somewhat. The pain sometimes wakes me during the night. I'm using biofreeze which certainly helps (instead of Tylenol 3's - if I can help it). I'm the caregiver in our house and if I have the operation, I won't be able to drive for at least 3 months - can't have that - need to take DH to his medical appointments or have to arrange for Community Care drivers.
Not good to be the only driver in the family.

What happened to your thumb? Did you injure it or do you have arthritis? Sorry that it's so painful.


----------



## Sorlenna

We made it back from the last (I hope) round with the docs for a while--just tests, and all seems well for now. My running for the week isn't quite over, though, as I will have to go and pick up DD at work later...and who knows what will turn up tomorrow...my needles are telling me they miss me! LOL Soon, my lovelies!

The furry bunny made me think of the marshmallow Peeps we get around Easter--so cute! I haven't started on a bunny yet (took my crocheted hat to work on in the waiting room), though DD surprised me by saying maybe she could even make one (I haven't talked her into learning to knit yet!). So I'm pretty excited about working on one with her if she decides to try it. 

I put soup in the crockpot for supper and *hope* things are less hectic tomorrow. It's been one of those weeks where I almost forget what the house looks like. :shock: Well, it should be temporary...

The new shawl I started isn't quite what I'd hoped--the pattern seems fine, but I think I need to restart it with smaller needles. I may do that in a different yarn of the same weight and keep what I already have done so far for now, just to see the comparison. I just think right now it's a bit too loose a weave, but we'll see. If I ever get back to it, that is.

Sam, I am glad to hear you've arrived; have a blast but be sure to rest up, too. Fun can be as exhausting as work! 

To all who need prayers, you have them, my friends, and welcome, welcome, to all the new voices. 5mm, stay safe in all that wild winter weather, and I'm very glad to hear your mom's mending, too. Enjoy your Thanksgiving! 

Now I'm off again...but I hope to be back soon.


----------



## budasha

Southern Gal said:


> Here you are Angela, here is a picture of a bluebell wood.


oh wow
:shock: i could look at those, bluebell woods all day everyday long. just beautiful thanks for shareing.
i just heard from campbells wife, they hve determined he had a mini stroke, she didn't say if he has any lingering effects. but they have now learned the signs of a stroke, because there is a 3 hr window to treat to reverse the after affects.
have many things to get to today, so every one have the best day. ;-)[/quote]

I hope they did treat Campbell within that 3 hr period. How I wish they'd erred on the side of caution with my husband but they treated him for a migraine instead even though he had all the symptoms and I said I thought he was having a stroke. As a result, his optic nerve was damaged and he's lost his sight.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I have arthritis in my thumb. Already had physical therapy and cortozone shot but it continues to get worse. Tell me about biofreeze you use for your rotator cuff. I'm not familiar with it and if it helps would like to get some for DH. ote=budasha]


settleg said:


> Marianne...my husband and I honeymooned in Helen. I have always loved that area. Wish I could come fish with you also but alas I'm subbing Friday. I was sooo glad to hear your son is doing better. What a scare.
> 
> DH had a MRI on Monday and yesterday got the results. He has a total tear to his rotator cuff in shoulder. He is deciding whether to go ahead and have the surgery or wait. I have a feeling he will wait. He has exercises to do and meds for pain. Full recovery takes about a year though he would be able to do light work in about 4 months. Will see; it's his decision.
> 
> Still working on the afghan for my DD. I'm such a slow knitter and my thumb joint is becoming more painful. DH suggested I go ahead and have it replaced per the medical opinion but I'm just not up for that yet. Oh well, sometimes getting older is a real pain (pun intended!) LOL.
> 
> Sam so glad you arrived safely and hope you have a wonderful trip. Special prayers to all in need.


I totally understand your DH's reluctance to have an operation on his rotator cuff. I have the same injury - spent 6 months in therapy which helped me somewhat. The pain sometimes wakes me during the night. I'm using biofreeze which certainly helps (instead of Tylenol 3's - if I can help it). I'm the caregiver in our house and if I have the operation, I won't be able to drive for at least 3 months - can't have that - need to take DH to his medical appointments or have to arrange for Community Care drivers.
Not good to be the only driver in the family.

What happened to your thumb? Did you injure it or do you have arthritis? Sorry that it's so painful.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

Today is my youngest grandson's birthday; 7 yrs old. We will be meeting the family at chucki cheese a chain pizza restaurant and kids game center for dinner and cake. Can't believe the baby is now 7! Wow they all have grown up so fast.


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfawny everything these days is computer driven. We finally got our office moved on Saturday. Phones and internet went on Friday so I got nothing done on Friday because apparently we cant even access our word perfect documents without the network so dictation done. (I am a legal secretary). Everything pretty much put away and mostly organized on Monday, phones working still no internet. Yesterday, more organizing, dusted, vacuumed, cleaned windows, knitted a dishcloth, still no internet. Finally, the man who moved everything on Friday (he was kind enough to leave his cell number) came to our office after 5 last night to fix everything for us as no one from his company could be bothered to help us. Monday was his day off and yesterday he was in a training class and came to our office after that to fix our situation so I should be able to work today! YAY! I can only handle so much down time and it is amazing to me how much we rely on those computers.
> 
> 
> 
> Puplover, I was thrilled when our office got the first computer!! I was also a legal secretary, it sure beat the heck out of the film strip cards that he would dictate onto. I can't remember the name of that machine, but it was at one time the top of the line. I could run the forms just perfect, but the dictation was always a problem. I finally convinced him to use a tape recorder, made my life sooooooo much easier!! I stopped by the office the last time I was back in Texas, he doesn't take many cases any longer, is semi-retired, we had some good laughs about old times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant imagine doing this before computers. I did learn on a typewriter and did learn shorthand, however by the time I was able to find a secretary job computers were being used instead of typewriters. Good thing too, the backspace key is ever so much easier than white out! It gets used a lot by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you are going to be seriously in 'catch up' mode- I do hope the new 'cloud' is up and running.
> when I was working in the 70's golfballs were all the thing- and white out - and photocopiers that you had to use with great care or they would make shadows. The Boss's secretary could photocopy documents that looked great out of a 'patch work'- I imagine she is a great editor now it is all computerised. We knew there would be photography without the use of silver, but never dreamed of the advances of digital systems. Mini computers had just become available- but could be constructed using a soldering iron the ex used to make up his own on 'boards'. My father could calculate really fast with his slide rule... My mother was born before flight had become common, and could remember the original crystal radio set her father put together... I remember watching film of the left over V2 rockets taking squirels and other small creatures into the stratosphere. Do you recall Sputnik, forgotten the name of the dog?
> It was my birthday here by the time the astronauts reached the moon. It was amazing watching that new light in the sky as it took that number of days to reach the moon. probably it was July 20th for the States but here it was July 21st, when they landed.
> When I flew my first solo it was in a Piper Cub, which is built of wood and canvas largely, from an uncontrolled airfield at Rotorua. Commercial aircraft flew in to Tauranga then, and tourists would catch a bus to Rotorua, to see the geysers.
> Funny old world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad a pilot too. :shock: You know I think we have many people on here who have lived amazing lives and experienced so much. What a great group!!! :thumbup: What an incredible day that must have been when you flew your first solo. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was only ever a student licence- I seem to recall that Jynx obtained her full pilot's licence- she has some amazing tales to tell of flying. Mind you that first solo was pretty great, as the sun rose over the mountains of the central North Island, with the winter snow on them, and the pink of the dawn. Then University happened and impoverished students can't fly! And after that there were oil crises, and what had once cost me three pounds an hour, became more like $30 an hour. When I enquired of the Airforce to go in as a pilot- I was offered a place in the canteen. It felt like an insult. We do have women flying now, not like it was in the 60's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So sad they didn't see the value of women then, however, glad you had the desire and will to do as much as you did and now you have the memory of that beautiful view on your solo flight. Those increases sound like what is starting to happen now with the cost of things beginning to go higher and higher. Isn't it something to think of all the things women are allowed to do now that they weren't just in the 60's.
Click to expand...

It still makes me mad to think of what happened in our space program. A few women were training and in fact one was more qualified than John Glenn. But he still thinks it is just dandy that he got to go instead of her just because he was a man.


----------



## mjs

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been trying to get through all the posts, but they seem to be getting added to faster than I can read and make notes.
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks to the new "hotties", our lovely hosts who are doing a wonderful job. Not that you're not missed, Sam, but hope you are already at your destination and resting comfortably and enjoying your visit. My BIL has both gout and Crohn's---it's not very comfortable having company around when either of those flare up so I'm sure she is missing seeing you---have you tried Skype or GMail to visit over the computer? It actually works quite well and after the first time set up, is rather uncomplicated.
> 
> Still on the weight loss kick and trying to stay away from sugar--especially soda pop. My downfall is potatoes and pasta so I'm limiting those to twice a week. Made some roasted root vegetables with brussel sprouts, sweet potatoes, parsnips, onions, and rutabaga and am eating that for my snacks-just olive oil and Italian seasoning. Yummm. I haven't stepped on the scale yet---want to see a difference in the way my clothes fit first.
> 
> Getting ready to visit my 87 year old uncle who's a priest at a Benedictine monastery. He's the only remaining of my Dad's generation and my only reference as to what my Dad might have been like (he passed away at age 50 when I was 11 so I didn't get to know him as an adult). I love Fr. Henry's sense of humor---he asks that we call him Hank--you can't imagine how hard that is to do after growing up in Catholic school with priests and nuns who were very very formal!?
> 
> Welcome to the new TP visitors---please come back often; we enjoy your comments.
> 
> Love the recipes -- I LOVE German Chocolate cake and LOVE coconut---I'm the only one in my family that does so I'm drooling over Fale's birthday cake. Belated Birthday Greetings to Fale and hope his day went wonderfully.


I used to visit a convent in Lisle, I think Benedictine.


----------



## connieconstance

i am new to this site, could you please tell me how to find page one, and 22, so i can find the pattern

thankyou


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> First snow blizzard in Manitoba Oct 4, 2012. Lots of power outages and roads being closed. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> How many months do you reckon it to be winter in your part of the world? Do I gather this is rather early! ?
Click to expand...

A couple of years ago we had snow at the beginning of October. But it is rare.


----------



## Sorlenna

connieconstance said:


> i am new to this site, could you please tell me how to find page one, and 22, so i can find the pattern
> 
> thankyou


My brilliant daughter showed me this just yesterday! Look at the URL in your browser. For this page, it is http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113612-59.html

See the "59" right before the html? That means it's page 59--if you delete that and put in 22, it takes you to page 22.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113612-22.html

I would never have realized that on my own! Now I'm off to pick her up from work...get back here and eat some supper. I'm hungry!


----------



## Lurker 2

Also if you scroll to the bottom of the page there is a box you can enter the number you want, on the right, and click on 'jump to page'



Sorlenna said:


> connieconstance said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am new to this site, could you please tell me how to find page one, and 22, so i can find the pattern
> 
> thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> My brilliant daughter showed me this just yesterday! Look at the URL in your browser. For this page, it is http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113612-59.html
> 
> See the "59" right before the html? That means it's page 59--if you delete that and put in 22, it takes you to page 22.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113612-22.html
> 
> I would never have realized that on my own! Now I'm off to pick her up from work...get back here and eat some supper. I'm hungry!
Click to expand...


----------



## oddball

5mmdpns said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think 5mmdpns must be busy with the KAL's. Hope it's that and not any problems with her mother.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Daralene, and TP friends, yes, I am busy with the sock workshop! Mom is doing just fine. Busy getting everything summer wrapped up and ready for winter. We have major blizzard that is on the way. It has hit Winnipeg and southeastern Manitoba and into the Northern part of Northwestern Ontario. We will get the edge of it. Up to 30 cm (one foot) of snow is expected.
> 
> This weekend is our Canadian Thanksgiving Weekend! My two aunts and an uncle are driving out from Manitoba on Saturday to come visit and have some Thanksgiving with us (my parents and myself). On Monday, Mom is making roast chicken and roast duck with the trimmings and mashed pots. I am doing up carrots and a pumpkin pie.
Click to expand...

Happy Thanksgiving to you for the weekend 5mm. Sounds like a good weekend for you.


----------



## darowil

purl2diva said:


> Ferry rides when in Seattle are a must. Relaxing with nice views along the way. I like to go to Baibridge Island --a much shorter ride but a great yarn shop there--Churchmouse Yarn and Teas. Very nice staff. The yarn is expensive but somehow when you are visiting,you are more willing to pay the price for the memories of the trip. Does anyone else feel this way?
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your visit.
> 
> WI Joy


What a lovely sounding place from the name. Doe sit seel hot drinks as well as yarn? Don't know why churchmouse sounds so nice!


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> First snow blizzard in Manitoba Oct 4, 2012. Lots of power outages and roads being closed. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> How many months do you reckon it to be winter in your part of the world? Do I gather this is rather early! ?
Click to expand...

This is not anything new for the first snowfall to be like this up here. I am a 4-5 hr drive to the east of where these photos were taken. A few hours north of me they have 7 inches of snow and no power in four towns already.

The snow is not staying. This will all melt and we will have a few more storms that will come and go. We wont have the winter snow come and stay for another month yet. Then sometime in late April the snow will decide that it will melt. Although it is not uncommon to have snow come around in May.


----------



## daralene

budasha said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you are Angela, here is a picture of a bluebell wood.
> 
> 
> 
> oh wow
> :shock: i could look at those, bluebell woods all day everyday long. just beautiful thanks for shareing.
> i just heard from campbells wife, they hve determined he had a mini stroke, she didn't say if he has any lingering effects. but they have now learned the signs of a stroke, because there is a 3 hr window to treat to reverse the after affects.
> have many things to get to today, so every one have the best day. ;-)
Click to expand...

I hope they did treat Campbell within that 3 hr period. How I wish they'd erred on the side of caution with my husband but they treated him for a migraine instead even though he had all the symptoms and I said I thought he was having a stroke. As a result, his optic nerve was damaged and he's lost his sight.[/quote]
_________________________________________
Budasha...that is awful that they mistreated your DH and now he lost his sight. We really do have a difficult time with knowing they have the medical training and putting that against our fears and instincts. Your instinct was right. Yes, it is better to err on the side of caution!!! Good words for everyone to remember. Doctors are human and make mistakes even though we are thankful for all the right things they do.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> First snow blizzard in Manitoba Oct 4, 2012. Lots of power outages and roads being closed. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> How many months do you reckon it to be winter in your part of the world? Do I gather this is rather early! ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not anything new for the first snowfall to be like this up here. I am a 4-5 hr drive to the east of where these photos were taken. A few hours north of me they have 7 inches of snow and no power in four towns already.
> 
> The snow is not staying. This will all melt and we will have a few more storms that will come and go. We wont have the winter snow come and stay for another month yet. Then sometime in late April the snow will decide that it will melt. Although it is not uncommon to have snow come around in May.
Click to expand...

So it is a significantly shorter growing season from what we have. Our major grumble is too much or too little rain, and every so often too much wind, as it will be for much of the south this weekend!


----------



## pammie1234

Tired from work today. 5 year olds really keep you busy! It was a good day, and one more tomorrow!


----------



## daralene

settleg said:


> I have arthritis in my thumb. Already had physical therapy and cortozone shot but it continues to get worse. Tell me about biofreeze you use for your rotator cuff. I'm not familiar with it and if it helps would like to get some for DH. ote=budasha]
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne...my husband and I honeymooned in Helen. I have always loved that area. Wish I could come fish with you also but alas I'm subbing Friday. I was sooo glad to hear your son is doing better. What a scare.
> 
> DH had a MRI on Monday and yesterday got the results. He has a total tear to his rotator cuff in shoulder. He is deciding whether to go ahead and have the surgery or wait. I have a feeling he will wait. He has exercises to do and meds for pain. Full recovery takes about a year though he would be able to do light work in about 4 months. Will see; it's his decision.
> 
> Still working on the afghan for my DD. I'm such a slow knitter and my thumb joint is becoming more painful. DH suggested I go ahead and have it replaced per the medical opinion but I'm just not up for that yet. Oh well, sometimes getting older is a real pain (pun intended!) LOL.
> 
> Sam so glad you arrived safely and hope you have a wonderful trip. Special prayers to all in need.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand your DH's reluctance to have an operation on his rotator cuff. I have the same injury - spent 6 months in therapy which helped me somewhat. The pain sometimes wakes me during the night. I'm using biofreeze which certainly helps (instead of Tylenol 3's - if I can help it). I'm the caregiver in our house and if I have the operation, I won't be able to drive for at least 3 months - can't have that - need to take DH to his medical appointments or have to arrange for Community Care drivers.
> Not good to be the only driver in the family.
> 
> What happened to your thumb? Did you injure it or do you have arthritis? Sorry that it's so painful.
Click to expand...

[/quote]

I have biofreeze too. Here I get it at a chiropractor's office. Have used it on neck with migraines, on arthritic knees and perhaps I should use it on my thumb. Hmmmmm.
It sure isn't good to be the only driver in the family. Do you have any services that help with this type of thing? Perhaps you don't feel you need it now but might be worth looking into ahead of time in case you do get ill, God forbid, and DH needs to go. That way you could take care of yourself.
Hugs


----------



## daralene

darowil said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ferry rides when in Seattle are a must. Relaxing with nice views along the way. I like to go to Baibridge Island --a much shorter ride but a great yarn shop there--Churchmouse Yarn and Teas. Very nice staff. The yarn is expensive but somehow when you are visiting,you are more willing to pay the price for the memories of the trip. Does anyone else feel this way?
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your visit.
> 
> WI Joy
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely sounding place from the name. Doe sit seel hot drinks as well as yarn? Don't know why churchmouse sounds so nice!
Click to expand...

Yes, it does sound lovely. One pictures a Beatrix Potter picture come to life.

Darowil...Am working on the bunny and got stuck for a while but finally figured it out, so now I just need to find my bag of stuffing and I'm ready to finish it. Thanks for that. I needed something simple that I could knit while talking or watching. :thumbup: And it is sooooo cute. ;-)

Sorlenna...What a busy time. You have the patience of a saint with your knitting, designing, starting over, frogging, etc. Perhaps I can develop this too. I'm way, way better than I used to be.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> My BIL has both gout and Crohn's---it's not very comfortable having company around when either of those flare up so I'm sure she is missing seeing you---have you tried Skype or GMail to visit over the computer? It actually works quite well and after the first time set up, is rather uncomplicated.
> 
> Getting ready to visit my 87 year old uncle who's a priest at a Benedictine monastery. He's the only remaining of my Dad's generation and my only reference as to what my Dad might have been like (he passed away at age 50 when I was 11 so I didn't get to know him as an adult). I love Fr. Henry's sense of humor---he asks that we call him Hank--you can't imagine how hard that is to do after growing up in Catholic school with priests and nuns who were very very formal!?


Hi Rookie Retiree, do you know if they checked out whether it is gout of Crohns in his joints? It can move into the joints, though it is not common- and not easy to treat is my understanding.
Our uncle who was a priest we called Uncle Paddy- and I don't rremember ever struggling with that, I think I knew him as Uncle Paddy before I realised that he was also a priest. PP (as the family tended to call him, he was a Parish Priest and his Christian names both started with P) was not anywhere near a formal priest either. Maybe many of them really were when they known as people rather than priests or nuns. I remember being surprised to realise that nuns went to the toilet! Clearly in my mind they were a step above us mere humans.
Used Skype for the first time last week to skype my daughter (well my husband did the contacting I just talked to them and showed then their rabbit- until she got sick of sitting in my arms and decided to wander around the table and on the laptop.).


----------



## darowil

oddball said:


> I probably won't be able to get on here for a while. Tomorrow is baking day for Saturdays coffee morning and then Sunday is our 40th wedding anniversary.Thanks to our DD and DS we are having coffee and cake after church then on to the Isle of Wight for 5 days. First time DH and I have been away on our own since our honeymoon. So excited,no washing up or cleaning. Out for days, evening meal and back to the bed and breakfast accomadation. Going to smuggle in some knitting, I know DH is taking his book!Will be back to catch up with you all on Thursday evening after DH has had his scan on his back.
> Prayers and love to all who need them. All the carers, I hope you get some "you time" and take care. Going to miss you all.
> Lin x


Have awonderful 4 days. congratulations on 40 years together. Enjoy IOW- it is so compact. Spent a day travelling around it on public transport. Ny memory is thaat it was very easy to get around. Nice and relaxing- of course you should be able to get knitting done.


----------



## darowil

daralene said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! DH and I celebrate our 40th on Oct. 21....all the best to you and may you enjoy many more years together. Enjoy your time away...you deserve the break from day to day chores, etc. A toast to you!!
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> I probably won't be able to get on here for a while. Tomorrow is baking day for Saturdays coffee morning and then Sunday is our 40th wedding anniversary.Thanks to our DD and DS we are having coffee and cake after church then on to the Isle of Wight for 5 days. First time DH and I have been away on our own since our honeymoon. So excited,no washing up or cleaning. Out for days, evening meal and back to the bed and breakfast accomadation. Going to smuggle in some knitting, I know DH is taking his book!Will be back to catch up with you all on Thursday evening after DH has had his scan on his back.
> Prayers and love to all who need them. All the carers, I hope you get some "you time" and take care. Going to miss you all.
> Lin x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will have to remind us when we get near Oct. 21st., so we can join in on the celebration, so to speak. We will be married 48 years this coming Jan. Seems I've now been married as long as I think I am years old, or perhaps wish I was years old. LOL :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

Our 30th is next year. And I get a shock to realise that I have been married for over half my life- it just doesn't seem like it. I still think of being married as being 'different' or maybe new and then realise that for me it is normal. That doesn't sound right- can't put into words what I am trying to say.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> First snow blizzard in Manitoba Oct 4, 2012. Lots of power outages and roads being closed. :shock:


We never get snow here, but that looks a lot for early in the season. The last photo in particular is wonderful- now that would make a great jigsaw puzzle!
I must pop and look at your workshop- see what ideas I can come up with. Did pop in early on, but somehow haven't got back to it. Had a quick look
Well better get on with finsihing hte TP and having some breakfast


----------



## darowil

connieconstance said:


> I meant to keep the pattern of the bunny, I would like to do one.
> could you please send me a copy.
> thank you Connie


page 1 and 22 on this tea party. (others may have already responded if so sorry for repeating). Thanks Daralene I see you did it for me- nearly left it figuring someone would have done so.


----------



## darowil

budasha said:


> Sam - Hickory must be missing you. If you call home, get Heidi to put her next to the phone so she can hear your voice - might help her :thumbup:


LAst week we skyped my daughter who is away for 4 months. I got her rabbit and put in front of the camera and Pepper headed straight for the screen. Whether it was because she saw Vicky and Brett or because it was something different don't know, but it made them feel loved as she headed straight for them.


----------



## mjs

Finally finished. There is a picture of it about one foot done taken of me in my Snoopy sweatshirt, so last October. It's going to ME as the rest of a wedding gift from last July.


----------



## Southern Gal

daralene said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you are Angela, here is a picture of a bluebell wood.
> 
> 
> 
> oh wow
> :shock: i could look at those, bluebell woods all day everyday long. just beautiful thanks for shareing.
> i just heard from campbells wife, they hve determined he had a mini stroke, she didn't say if he has any lingering effects. but they have now learned the signs of a stroke, because there is a 3 hr window to treat to reverse the after affects.
> have many things to get to today, so every one have the best day. ;-)
Click to expand...

____________________________________________
Do you know if they made it there within the 3 hrs?? Thank goodness it was a mini stroke. Hopefully no lasting damage and now they get him healthier so that he doesn't have another one.
Daralene[/quote]

yes, they were in the ER within an hr. after the eye dr. decided it wasn't his eyes.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> The furry bunny made me think of the marshmallow Peeps we get around Easter--so cute! I haven't started on a bunny yet (took my crocheted hat to work on in the waiting room), though DD surprised me by saying maybe she could even make one (I haven't talked her into learning to knit yet!). So I'm pretty excited about working on one with her if she decides to try it.
> 
> I


How exciting if she does- it is an ideal project to learn on because it is the easiest knitting you can get and it is not too big to loose interest in it.
I hope thing quite down soon so you can get back to your knitting. And the ones you design aren't simple knitting easy so you woul dneed to have time to concentrate rather than picking up and doing a few rows when you have time.
My older daughter does a little bit of knitting and she told me yestaerday she had started something else- she is knitting herself a phone cover! So either she has found a pattern for herself or making it up as she goes. She started a pair of socks at Christmas and has made it to the first heel! We are going away for a week soon so she will bring it withher and I will be there to help her over it so maybe she will get on a bit further.


----------



## purl2diva

darowil said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ferry rides when in Seattle are a must. Relaxing with nice views along the way. I like to go to Baibridge Island --a much shorter ride but a great yarn shop there--Churchmouse Yarn and Teas. Very nice staff. The yarn is expensive but somehow when you are visiting,you are more willing to pay the price for the memories of the trip. Does anyone else feel this way?
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your visit.
> 
> WI Joy
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely sounding place from the name. Doe sit seel hot drinks as well as yarn? Don't know why churchmouse sounds so nice!
Click to expand...

It is indeed a lovely place. They do serve tea and have a variety for purchase. There is also a wonderful bakery next store. They have a map and ask you to put a pin where you come from. Last time I was there, only two states were not represented and there were visitors from Europe as well.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> connieconstance said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am new to this site, could you please tell me how to find page one, and 22, so i can find the pattern
> 
> thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> My brilliant daughter showed me this just yesterday! Look at the URL in your browser. For this page, it is http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113612-59.html
> 
> See the "59" right before the html? That means it's page 59--if you delete that and put in 22, it takes you to page 22.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113612-22.html
> 
> I would never have realized that on my own! Now I'm off to pick her up from work...get back here and eat some supper. I'm hungry!
Click to expand...

Isn't she brilliant- I hadn't figured that out either. And I see Myfanwy has given the answer I would have given.


----------



## darowil

daralene said:


> Yes, it does sound lovely. One pictures a Beatrix Potter picture come to life.
> 
> Darowil...Am working on the bunny and got stuck for a while but finally figured it out, so now I just need to find my bag of stuffing and I'm ready to finish it. Thanks for that. I needed something simple that I could knit while talking or watching. :thumbup: And it is sooooo cute. ;-)
> 
> Sorlenna...What a busy time. You have the patience of a saint with your knitting, designing, starting over, frogging, etc. Perhaps I can develop this too. I'm way, way better than I used to be.


Thats why it sounds so good of course!
Looking forward to seeing another bunny- I love them. Planning on seeing if I can do one with different coloured ears- does take from the simplicity but I reackon it can be done. Might try red, white and green- I need to do some Christmas things so why not a bunny? Rather a strange look maybe but only one way to find out. Actually wonder I could do it without ears as a snowman? Know what I will working on today!


----------



## darowil

mjs said:


> Finally finished. There is a picture of it about one foot done taken of me in my Snoopy sweatshirt, so last October. It's going to ME as the rest of a wedding gift from last July.


Wow what a lot of work has gone into that! Better late than never as they say.


----------



## darowil

Well finished the posts that came overnight and it took an hour and ten minutes from my first to last post.


----------



## Pup lover

Just a quick note dont have time to catch up on all the posts. Had computers today yay!!! Lots of wind and getting ready to storm here we lost an apple tree today, it was very old and half of the top of it was dead so will cut it up and replant next spring. Lightening (sp? doesn't look right) and thunder like a shot gun going off right next to you. Need to shut down. The dogs DO NOT like the thunder, they bark and Daisy (the big one) is hiding under the computer desk by my feet. lol Hugs and prayers to all, glad Sam got there safely.


----------



## redriet60

budasha said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again, finally finished the doggy sweater, had to give it up with the doggy, our apartment rules don't allow pets of any kind. We thought we could maybe bend the rules a bit since the puppy was teacup size. We offered to pay a pet deposit but the management would not give in. We were lucky to find her a good home with loving people. The whole family misses her and we are sad. I started knitting a bunny last night with the left over yarn from the D.sweater, that will have to be our pet for now. Pictures when I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> How sad to read that you couldn't keep your pet. I was thinking that maybe you could visit your pet sometime but maybe it would be too hard to have to say goodbye each time.
Click to expand...

The woman who took the dog works with my daughter, she said we could come and visit but you're right, we would just want to take her home again. They say time heals all wounds, sometime in the future we will be able to have a pet again that we will be able to keep.


----------



## darowil

redriet60 said:


> The woman who took the dog works with my daughter, she said we could come and visit but you're right, we would just want to take her home again. They say time heals all wounds, sometime in the future we will be able to have a pet again that we will be able to keep.


Even if decide not to see her you can at least keep track of how she is going this way.


----------



## KatyNora

Hey, Seattle area TPers. I know this is short notice but Sandy and I have arranged to meet up on Saturday morning and then catch up with Sam in Seattle. The plan is yarn, lunch, yarn, fun, and yarn. Please PM me or Sandy if you want to join in. I am sooooooo thrilled!! This is my first time meeting any of our KP folks. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

My dentist once commented that my fillings show the history of technological advances over the past 40 years with just about every type of filling that was every designed! But, I feel what's more telling is the office work and how it's completely different now. I was responsible for the dictaphone transcriptions (the guys were great at correcting their own mistakes) and I could type a perfectly completed letter complete with onion skin carbons. We had the magnetic cylinders and then moved to tape casettes. The other secretary still did shorthand. We moved from selectric typewriters to memory typewriters, to mainframe word processors, to stand alone word processors, to PC's. We did it all including writing out airline tickets! Now the secretaries I know mostly do calendars and presentations and they get paid a lot better than we did relative to the manager's pay.



budasha said:


> Puplover, I was thrilled when our office got the first computer!! I was also a legal secretary, it sure beat the heck out of the film strip cards that he would dictate onto. I can't remember the name of that machine, but it was at one time the top of the line. I could run the forms just perfect, but the dictation was always a problem. I finally convinced him to use a tape recorder, made my life sooooooo much easier!! I stopped by the office the last time I was back in Texas, he doesn't take many cases any longer, is semi-retired, we had some good laughs about old times.


Was it a dictaphone? I used one many years ago when I first started working - how things have changed.[/quote]


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> First snow blizzard in Manitoba Oct 4, 2012. Lots of power outages and roads being closed. :shock:


Oh my goodness... I'm sooooooo not ready for the "cold" weather here.. guess I should get busy and finish the outside projects. Have company for this weekend expected in and again next weekend, so have to be busy and finish it all up! Planting the pansy bed and planting some more tulips and daffodil bulbs for the spring flowers! May put some mums out on the front porch area, but then again, may wait till Monday for that adventure! 
Gotta sit with Mom for awhile, she's been in such a wonderful spirit the last few days. Asked me to spend some time tonight with her. 
Will catch up with everyone tomorrow. Hugs and prayers!!


----------



## darowil

KatyNora said:


> Hey, Seattle area TPers. I know this is short notice but Sandy and I have arranged to meet up on Saturday morning and then catch up with Sam in Seattle. The plan is yarn, lunch, yarn, fun, and yarn. Please PM me or Sandy if you want to join in. I am sooooooo thrilled!! This is my first time meeting any of our KP folks. :lol: :thumbup:


Sounds great- hope you all have a great time. Don't think I could make it even if I hoped a plane now (don't know where I was as I was writing this- first I typed in train! certainly wouldn't be able to make it that way).


----------



## NanaCaren

KatyNora said:


> Hey, Seattle area TPers. I know this is short notice but Sandy and I have arranged to meet up on Saturday morning and then catch up with Sam in Seattle. The plan is yarn, lunch, yarn, fun, and yarn. Please PM me or Sandy if you want to join in. I am sooooooo thrilled!! This is my first time meeting any of our KP folks. :lol: :thumbup:


That is soooooooo very cool !!!! Have a wonderful time.


----------



## redriet60

Darowil, my bunny is going to be two shades of pink, I thought about doing different color ears too, we'll see how it looks when finished. Great for using leftover yarn.


----------



## mjs

Pup lover said:


> Just a quick note dont have time to catch up on all the posts. Had computers today yay!!! Lots of wind and getting ready to storm here we lost an apple tree today, it was very old and half of the top of it was dead so will cut it up and replant next spring. Lightening (sp? doesn't look right) and thunder like a shot gun going off right next to you. Need to shut down. The dogs DO NOT like the thunder, they bark and Daisy (the big one) is hiding under the computer desk by my feet. lol Hugs and prayers to all, glad Sam got there safely.


If you know a woodworker he might appreciate being able to get some apple wood. When my tree was felled by snow a local guy took what was usable. One item he built was an end table for a wedding gift for the boy next door. The rest was kept to burn in my neighbor's fireplace.


----------



## Lurker 2

One bunny starting to take shape


----------



## margewhaples

Once again at the end of posts. I started at 3o and it is now 7:30pm. Computer stuttered so much I almost gave up several times before I got a message that firefox crashed.sometimes I couldn't even type 2 letters before it froze again. If someone knows of a solution, I sure would appreciate it. Otherwise it may take all weekend to get done with tp. Knitting projects proceeding. A bus will not be going to the mall this wkend-no drivers. Everyone seems to be enjoying the bunny project. I don't want any more ufo to
deal with. Sam, I envy you the fun you must be having in the Seattle area. I spent 1 month there several years ago.
It is so beautiful with the mountains and the trees and the
lake. Have fun meeting with the tpers. And this is only your first wk. Hickory will take care of pups until you return. I know that she misses you and you her. My dog always got in trouble not eating while I was away too. They are true and loyal friends. Good bye all for now. Marlark Marge
PS Where is Joe?


----------



## darowil

Marge why not add something else like Internet Explorer so that when firefox is playing up you can change over for a while. Or reloading firefox. Do you always turn off your computer or leave it sleeping? I find mine gets stuck in different things sometimes if I don't turn it off at times. i'm not an expert by the way sure some people will have better ideas coming in but these are things that I have done in the past when I have had issues.
Thanks for noticing Joes absence, he hasn't posted since the last TP. Sent him a PM to check that he is OK.


----------



## margewhaples

darowil said:


> Marge why not add something else like Internet Explorer so that when firefox is playing up you can change over for a while. Or reloading firefox. Do you always turn off your computer or leave it sleeping? I find mine gets stuck in different things sometimes if I don't turn it off at times. i'm not an expert by the way sure some people will have better ideas coming in but these are things that I have done in the past when I have had issues.
> Thanks for noticing Joes absence, he hasn't posted since the last TP. Sent him a PM to check that he is OK.


Darowil: Yes internet explorer is on my page, but since I so often use evernote it is only my emergency backup and I went to firefox to eliminate problems I was having with it. Seldom use it. I had so much trouble after the recent notification by evernote that a newer version was available. I had to call my friend to come and straighten out them. It kept saying to manually remove the evernote program, but when I did the icon would not be removed and the server kept saying that a version was already running. It was the old one. I am not real computer savvy. My friend can only spend a little time with me and this "stuttering" has been a real problem lately. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Althea

Thank you to those who have been keeping Chris, Milton and their family in their thoughts and prayers. I am finding it difficult to think about anything else much at all - keep waiting for the phone to ring with the news that she has passed on. I know that the family is going through a living nightmare in the meantime.
Daralene, I'm glad you like my quirky sense of humour - not everybody 'gets' me!
I'm now on the final chart of the Ashton: how is your Holbrook going? A lot more complicated than the Ashton, I'm sure. Wish I had the wherewithal to post photos, but as I've said before, I'm a 19th century person, dragged into the 20th century, and it's now the 21st!!!
When I learned to type in the mid to late 1950s, it was on heavy manual typewriters (chaff-cutters, we called them) with heavy carriages that had to be returned to the margin at the end of each row. We learned to touch-type, with a cover over the keyboard and a large chart of the keys pinned to the blackboard, and to the tune of the William Tell overture, which would gradually speed up and then be interrupted with a voice commanding 'carriage return'. The room would all but shake with the sound of 30 typewriter carriages clunking back to the margin. To this day I cannot hear the William Tell overture without thinking 'carriage return'. The IBM golfball was my all-time favourite typewriter. They were as heavy as all get out, but just divine to use, and I kept one at home until just last year, when I reluctantly disposed of it to make room in my home office. The space is now occupied by - guess what? knitting patterns!
Hope you folk in Seattle have a great get-together with Sam.
Will try to drop in again tomorrow morning before the Knitting Guild meeting.


----------



## pammie1234

The little bunnies are so cute! I guess I should have started one tonight instead of a dishcloth. But DD could probably use a dishcloth over a bunny! Big wedding tomorrow night. DD is a bridesmaid. So this may be good night until Saturday. I hope everyone is well and enjoying some knitting!


----------



## Sandy

Silverowl said:


> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> kate-thanks for the kind words
> 
> may i say kate that my sister who died lived not far from you in kilmarnock scoltland and its a fantastic place when we use to visit her she took us to some lovely places and what i would love to see and have is a picture of a bluebell wood as purple is my favourite colour i may find one one day
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> thankyou for the kind words to me and yes i have made 2 scarfs one for me and one for my 2 year old niece and im waiting for my circlular needles so i can try to make a hat for her to match the pink wool on the scarf
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> 
> may i just say that i will be praying hear for him and all that needs it as i pray every day as my mum and sister died of a brain tumour my sister in april and my mum in july so i pray for all that needs it with all of my heart.
> 
> angela
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Angela, that was too much to bear, losing both a sister and your mom. Thank you for joining us and hope you find your knitting and the group helpful in your healing.
> Hugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've had a terrible year, Angela. It's so hard to lose one loved one, but two close together is unthinkable. Feel free to come on here as often as you like, in fact once you start you'll find it hard to leave! :lol: Best wishes to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you are Angela, here is a picture of a bluebell wood.
Click to expand...

Bluebell wood is absolutely beautiful! So peaceful.


----------



## Sandy

Here's my little lavender bunny. I hope the color comes out true. I didn't have any black yarn with me at the time I did the eyes so I used brown and of course a pink nose.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sandy said:


> Here's my little lavender bunny. I hope the color comes out true. I didn't have any black yarn with me at the time I did the eyes so I used brown and of course a pink nose.


love the lavender colour and the pom pom tail!


----------



## darowil

Sandy said:


> Here's my little lavender bunny. I hope the color comes out true. I didn't have any black yarn with me at the time I did the eyes so I used brown and of course a pink nose.


He's lovely- and the pom pom works well as a tail. Its interesting watching how people do the faces.


----------



## KateB

Sandy said:


> Here's my little lavender bunny. I hope the color comes out true. I didn't have any black yarn with me at the time I did the eyes so I used brown and of course a pink nose.


Really like the way your bunny's ears look - mine ended up more like wings! Gave me an idea for a knitted angel....I'll ge back to you on that one. :roll:


----------



## KateB

mjs said:


> Finally finished. There is a picture of it about one foot done taken of me in my Snoopy sweatshirt, so last October. It's going to ME as the rest of a wedding gift from last July.


Wow, it's beautiful! What a lot of work. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my little lavender bunny. I hope the color comes out true. I didn't have any black yarn with me at the time I did the eyes so I used brown and of course a pink nose.
> 
> 
> 
> Really like the way your bunny's ears look - mine ended up more like wings! Gave me an idea for a knitted angel....I'll ge back to you on that one. :roll:
Click to expand...

Sounds like our bunnies are mutating now! I'll have a snowman by tomorrow.


----------



## Pup lover

Have you tried Google Chrome? We use it as our alternative to Firefox and it works well.



margewhaples said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marge why not add something else like Internet Explorer so that when firefox is playing up you can change over for a while. Or reloading firefox. Do you always turn off your computer or leave it sleeping? I find mine gets stuck in different things sometimes if I don't turn it off at times. i'm not an expert by the way sure some people will have better ideas coming in but these are things that I have done in the past when I have had issues.
> Thanks for noticing Joes absence, he hasn't posted since the last TP. Sent him a PM to check that he is OK.
> 
> 
> 
> Darowil: Yes internet explorer is on my page, but since I so often use evernote it is only my emergency backup and I went to firefox to eliminate problems I was having with it. Seldom use it. I had so much trouble after the recent notification by evernote that a newer version was available. I had to call my friend to come and straighten out them. It kept saying to manually remove the evernote program, but when I did the icon would not be removed and the server kept saying that a version was already running. It was the old one. I am not real computer savvy. My friend can only spend a little time with me and this "stuttering" has been a real problem lately. Marlark Marge.
Click to expand...


----------



## tea4two

In honor of the new pups that have arrived to the Tea Party.


----------



## mjs

tea4two said:


> In honor of the new pups that have arrived to the Tea Party.


How cute.


----------



## darowil

tea4two said:


> In honor of the new pups that have arrived to the Tea Party.


Even counted them when I saw this earlier. Aren't they cute. Actually if we include Hickory its the right number!


----------



## Silverowl

tea4two said:


> In honor of the new pups that have arrived to the Tea Party.[/quote
> 
> Now thats cute.


----------



## Southern Gal

hi all, got up early this morn, calling for rain by evening, some storms in upper part of state now. i have my cabinet doors open, i keep hearing a mouse, harper and scout have patroled in and out, i believe the mouse is in between the cabinets and floor or behind dishwasher. now mind you i have 3 strays i have been feeding outside of house,and the two in here, and i "hear" a mouse. lazy bums. i have to say harper has stayed in the kitchen just cant find them. scout, she is not going to be bothered. 
i have moms laundry done to take to her at N. home and got dad a new bag of pork skins. gonna go clean at church first, then by moms to take care of her cats liter box. my neice, her husband and two boys stopped the other nite after church and did some things for mom. i tell you, it does take a village.
i hope the ones going to meet with sam have a ball. sounds fun. 
Joe is probably on a cleaning tangent or doing for his mom. i think he is bored with us or just over did it at first. which is it joe? hope you check in again.
i talked to my friend bean, she said campbell was to come home yesterday, don't k now if he is gonna take some time off from everything. he still works as a draftsman, he is a volunteer firefighter for 2 sm. towns near him. he is always busy doing something outside on the wk ends. we have told him for yrs he needs to slow down. i just hope there are not any side effects from the mini stroke. 
talk with you all later.


----------



## Marianne818

mjs said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick note dont have time to catch up on all the posts. Had computers today yay!!! Lots of wind and getting ready to storm here we lost an apple tree today, it was very old and half of the top of it was dead so will cut it up and replant next spring. Lightening (sp? doesn't look right) and thunder like a shot gun going off right next to you. Need to shut down. The dogs DO NOT like the thunder, they bark and Daisy (the big one) is hiding under the computer desk by my feet. lol Hugs and prayers to all, glad Sam got there safely.
> 
> 
> 
> If you know a woodworker he might appreciate being able to get some apple wood. When my tree was felled by snow a local guy took what was usable. One item he built was an end table for a wedding gift for the boy next door. The rest was kept to burn in my neighbor's fireplace.
Click to expand...

Apple wood is also wonderful to use in a smoker or chip it up and soak and put in with charcoal on the grill. Makes what you are grilling even more flavorful. I go to the peach and apple orchards and get their trimmings, stack them up and have them ready when we are grilling out. Bought a small smoker box that I put on the gas grill, works great!


----------



## daralene

darowil said:


> connieconstance said:
> 
> 
> 
> I meant to keep the pattern of the bunny, I would like to do one.
> could you please send me a copy.
> thank you Connie
> 
> 
> 
> page 1 and 22 on this tea party. (others may have already responded if so sorry for repeating). Thanks Daralene I see you did it for me- nearly left it figuring someone would have done so.
Click to expand...

Better twice than not nice. Anyway, it's too hard to read all the way through to see if someone answered or not when there are so many pages. You are welcome.


----------



## Marianne818

busy day here.. have company coming from SC, for the weekend, going to a county fair on Saturday, tonight will take them to the Oktoberfest (gads I hate the crowds) but the music and dancing is fun! Memories of my late husband come flooding back, but oh such wonderful times we had! Mike and Jane were close friends of ours, so I'm sure it will be a "remember when" type visit. Jane knits also, so I'm sure the needles will be clicking away ;-) 
Have a wonderful day/evening.. I'll try to peek in later this evening.
JOE P-----Check in please.. we miss you and your he-he-he's ;-) 
To those that are meeting Sam.. please send him hugs and good wishes from me! 
Gotta run, C's gonna take my lap top away.. :lol: :shock:


----------



## oddball

Thank you to everyone for your good wishes. Have managed to pop on here for 5 minutes while waiting for cakes to cook. See you all later.
Lin x


----------



## daralene

Althea said:


> Thank you to those who have been keeping Chris, Milton and their family in their thoughts and prayers. I am finding it difficult to think about anything else much at all - keep waiting for the phone to ring with the news that she has passed on. I know that the family is going through a living nightmare in the meantime.
> Daralene, I'm glad you like my quirky sense of humour - not everybody 'gets' me!
> I'm now on the final chart of the Ashton: how is your Holbrook going? A lot more complicated than the Ashton, I'm sure. Wish I had the wherewithal to post photos, but as I've said before, I'm a 19th century person, dragged into the 20th century, and it's now the 21st!!!
> When I learned to type in the mid to late 1950s, it was on heavy manual typewriters (chaff-cutters, we called them) with heavy carriages that had to be returned to the margin at the end of each row. We learned to touch-type, with a cover over the keyboard and a large chart of the keys pinned to the blackboard, and to the tune of the William Tell overture, which would gradually speed up and then be interrupted with a voice commanding 'carriage return'. The room would all but shake with the sound of 30 typewriter carriages clunking back to the margin. To this day I cannot hear the William Tell overture without thinking 'carriage return'. The IBM golfball was my all-time favourite typewriter. They were as heavy as all get out, but just divine to use, and I kept one at home until just last year, when I reluctantly disposed of it to make room in my home office. The space is now occupied by - guess what? knitting patterns!
> Hope you folk in Seattle have a great get-together with Sam.
> Will try to drop in again tomorrow morning before the Knitting Guild meeting.


Althea...Still sending loving thoughts for your boss and his family. Prayers for them. I know I can't convey with words what I am feeling for them but we all know the pain of this so it is more than the words just showing on the page.
Yes, loved your humor. we all need to find humor in life. Sounds funny after the previous words, but I bought my husband a laughing Buddha and he has thanked me so many times since. He was always so serious with the problems in the world and now he is reminded to laugh. Love it when people on here make me smile, even laugh out loud from time to time. Enjoyed your story about the typewriters. Sure brings back memories but the music added in is fabulous.


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> tea4two said:
> 
> 
> 
> In honor of the new pups that have arrived to the Tea Party.
> 
> 
> 
> Even counted them when I saw this earlier. Aren't they cute. Actually if we include Hickory its the right number!
Click to expand...

Except these are not Hickory's pups. There are ten there and Hickory only had 9 -- three light/white ones and 6 black. This one has 4 light colored ones and none of them are white. But it is an honour for the heart shape that they have been arranged into!


----------



## daralene

PupLover...What a scary storm. Hope all is ok but sad about the apple tree.

MJS...Good ideas for the apple tree. Or any tree!!!

Myfanwy...Love your rabbit. Perfect for Halloween, but do you have Halloween there and if so is it in October? I finally got my rabbit put together. Don't know if I have time to photograph before my friend gets here.

Margewhaples...It is so frustrating to have problems with your computer like you are having. I hope someone can help you. I'm not much of a computer whiz but I can certainly identify with the frustration. Yes, we miss Joe.

JoeP...Don't forget you don't have to read all our posts. It can be overwhelming. Just stop in and let us know how you are.

SouthernGal...You sure have a lot on your plate. One thing we have here at the TP are a lot of people who are wonderful to their parents. :thumbup: Hope your friend is enjoying being back home and does take some time off.

Tea4two...That is so cute. How did you ever do that? Adorable. Hope Sam sees that.

Joe...Yes, we miss him.

Hey Marianne818...Applewood. Haven't used that yet but now I will see if I can find some. I do grill veggies. I'll bet pineapple would be great too especially after giving it Myfanwy's treatment with the orange juice. Have fun with your company and the Oktoberfest!!!!:thumbup: :thumbup

Pammie1234...Wish I was enjoying more knitting but for now it is house-cleaning. Did finish bunny though. Try to post. Have 4 min. before friend arrives to help clean. We are going out for lunch first though. :thumbup:

Didn't get to read all the posts. Will try later. Have a Great Day all my TP friends. Prayers to those who need them and laughter and love in your lives. May the computer Gremlins give up the ghost.


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't started on a bunny yet (took my crocheted hat to work on in the waiting room), though DD surprised me by saying maybe she could even make one (I haven't talked her into learning to knit yet!). So I'm pretty excited about working on one with her if she decides to try it.
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> How exciting if she does- it is an ideal project to learn on because it is the easiest knitting you can get and it is not too big to loose interest in it.
> I hope thing quite down soon so you can get back to your knitting. And the ones you design aren't simple knitting easy so you would need to have time to concentrate rather than picking up and doing a few rows when you have time.
> My older daughter does a little bit of knitting and she told me yesterday she had started something else- she is knitting herself a phone cover! So either she has found a pattern for herself or making it up as she goes. She started a pair of socks at Christmas and has made it to the first heel! We are going away for a week soon so she will bring it withher and I will be there to help her over it so maybe she will get on a bit further.
Click to expand...

I want to do some socks...right after project A, B, C, D, E...heh. I need to get started on GD's Christmas stocking (similar to her brother's that I made last year), and I have a list of Christmas presents I need to get to as well (all small this year so I have a hope of finishing them!). Hmm. If I get good at socks, maybe those can be the gifts. LOL Phone covers can be quick & fun--last year, three people in the family got Kindles, so I knitted covers for them to go with and they went very fast.

Now I will catch up (I hope) on the rest of the posts...


----------



## Lurker 2

I seem to recall Hickory's pups had some curly coats- which would be right for Labradoodles- what page are they on, 5?
Hope your blizzard has blown away- the wind has quieted down here- for a little- the isobaric map was very tightly packed!



5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tea4two said:
> 
> 
> 
> In honor of the new pups that have arrived to the Tea Party.
> 
> 
> 
> Even counted them when I saw this earlier. Aren't they cute. Actually if we include Hickory its the right number!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except these are not Hickory's pups. There are ten there and Hickory only had 9 -- three light/white ones and 6 black. This one has 4 light colored ones and none of them are white. But it is an honour for the heart shape that they have been arranged into!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene- yes we do Halloween, and Guy Fawkes Day too- which I am pretty sure you do not- Guy Fawkes is just an excuse for fireworks here, has little relevence to our history. Now adays we get children going 'trick or treating' but I refuse to treat unless they have made at least a little effort! Not got the ambience it had in Scotland!


----------



## daralene

Darowil's KAL
My bunny....bejeweled and just her normal beautiful self. Needs a face yet but just had to show her:


----------



## Lurker 2

Happy Birthday to DorisT! 
Happy birthday to you!


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The woman who took the dog works with my daughter, she said we could come and visit but you're right, we would just want to take her home again. They say time heals all wounds, sometime in the future we will be able to have a pet again that we will be able to keep.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if decide not to see her you can at least keep track of how she is going this way.
Click to expand...

We had to give away a dog one time, and while we couldn't visit, we did get pictures and progress updates. It helped some.

Althea, I keep your friends in my thoughts. This sort of time in one's life is just overwhelming, and I hate that anyone has to go through it.

I must say, though, I chuckled a bit at your learning to type story--we used huge Royal manuals that seemed to weigh 40 pounds and the teacher would smack our hands with a yardstick if she caught us looking at the keys! I don't even know how many thousand times I typed, "Now is the time for all good men to come to the aid of their country," and "The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog."



myfanwy said:


> Also if you scroll to the bottom of the page there is a box you can enter the number you want, on the right, and click on 'jump to page'


Well. Duh. I never saw that either! :shock: I will chalk it up to that's what I learned today!



daralene said:


> Sorlenna...What a busy time. You have the patience of a saint with your knitting, designing, starting over, frogging, etc. Perhaps I can develop this too. I'm way, way better than I used to be.


You are so kind to say so! When I'm designing, I just have to keep telling myself that no one has ever done this before, so it's up to me to sort it out. Heh. I didn't even get to touch it yesterday, though--am really hoping for a quiet weekend so I can get it moving again.

PupLover, I once had a walking stick made of an apple sapling (Daddy had to cut down the volunteers in the orchard, and I kept one). It is a lovely wood--maybe you can find someone who can make a yarn bowl for you out of it?

I found out this morning that my aunt (she's 87) got an injection of a medication that might be contaminated with something and therefore it might cause meningitis...I adore her and am pretty worried about it, so please add Beulah to your prayers. Oh, there's more to say but I feel as if I'm writing a book here...! I am almost caught up, though.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thought someone was trying to 'Skype' me- but it was the telly- doing a clip on skype!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The woman who took the dog works with my daughter, she said we could come and visit but you're right, we would just want to take her home again. They say time heals all wounds, sometime in the future we will be able to have a pet again that we will be able to keep.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if decide not to see her you can at least keep track of how she is going this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had to give away a dog one time, and while we couldn't visit, we did get pictures and progress updates. It helped some.
> 
> Althea, I keep your friends in my thoughts. This sort of time in one's life is just overwhelming, and I hate that anyone has to go through it.
> 
> I must say, though, I chuckled a bit at your learning to type story--we used huge Royal manuals that seemed to weigh 40 pounds and the teacher would smack our hands with a yardstick if she caught us looking at the keys! I don't even know how many thousand times I typed, "Now is the time for all good men to come to the aid of their country," and "The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog."
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also if you scroll to the bottom of the page there is a box you can enter the number you want, on the right, and click on 'jump to page'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well. Duh. I never saw that either! :shock: I will chalk it up to that's what I learned today!
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna...What a busy time. You have the patience of a saint with your knitting, designing, starting over, frogging, etc. Perhaps I can develop this too. I'm way, way better than I used to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so kind to say so! When I'm designing, I just have to keep telling myself that no one has ever done this before, so it's up to me to sort it out. Heh. I didn't even get to touch it yesterday, though--am really hoping for a quiet weekend so I can get it moving again.
> 
> PupLover, I once had a walking stick made of an apple sapling (Daddy had to cut down the volunteers in the orchard, and I kept one). It is a lovely wood--maybe you can find someone who can make a yarn bowl for you out of it?
> 
> I found out this morning that my aunt (she's 87) got an injection of a medication that might be contaminated with something and therefore it might cause meningitis...I adore her and am pretty worried about it, so please add Beulah to your prayers. Oh, there's more to say but I feel as if I'm writing a book here...! I am almost caught up, though.
Click to expand...

I am still learning how to use the features at the top of the page! 
Positive thoughts coming for your aunt, what a horrible worry to have- and it can be so hard to diagnose accurately- We get cases here from time to time where symptoms have gone un-noticed.


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> Darowil's KAL
> My bunny....bejeweled and just her normal beautiful self. Needs a face yet but just had to show her:


Love bunny, and her nest!!!


----------



## darowil

Daralene what a lovely blue for the bunny- and bejewelled at that. Looks great. Do you think she will hatch the eeggs? Easter Bunny? I never think to display things before taking a photo- does make them look even better.

Well I'd better get off to bed- want ot be up and starting the next TP in about 7 1/2 hours so see you all then.


----------



## Lurker 2

Just thought I would mention- the Tea Party may be back to it's original start time this week- Darowil is about 3 1/2 hours behind me with the time change- it is 4-30 am here, roughly. And she has been up very late!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

Marge, do you clear your history and temporary files on firefox? That may help with some of the stuttering (though it might also be that a lot of people are on the network--ours slows down at the same time every day when most people get home from work and start surfing!). To clear it, you click at the top where it says Firefox, choose options (on the right) and then options again, and then click on privacy. That little window that pops up has a link for clearing history. That will sometimes speed things up a bit.

Happy birthday, DorisT! 

JoeP, we do miss you--pop in now and then if you can. And where are the others who haven't been here lately? We worry, ya'll know!

Daralene, your bunny is adorable (and my favorite color). 

Well, I think I am caught up for now, and I have to sign in for work in a few minutes, so maybe today will go better than yesterday. At least I don't anticipate having to leave the house today--crossing my fingers on that one! :roll:


----------



## margewhaples

Coming in this Am, and the performance of computer seems improved. Don't know why as this should be a max use time.
The bus co called and they have found a driver for the run tomorrow so the trip is on. A day away from cares today to do just whatever hits my fancy. the pups are darling and the arrangement precious. I would wonder if the bows around the necks are dangerous though. Probably not until they get more active. Thanks to our hostesses the coffee is fine, make mine hazelnut or amaretto if you can. I'm dreaming of the pineapple walnut squares posted sometime ago and think that might be on my agenda this am. So long for now. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2

God Bless you Marge- I do hope you have a lovely time out!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Jmai just posted a photo of their weather right now. It is the same as mine, only a bit south of me!


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Jmai just posted a photo of their weather right now. It is the same as mine, only a bit south of me!


Wow!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

*chuckles* it is still snowing out! The little school kids were trying to roll the wet snow into snowmen! some of the older ones tossed a few snow balls around. It never ceases to amaze me when I watch them playing in the first snows of the winter season! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

progress on the first chenille bunny- still hunting for the yarn I will use to stuff it, and the others!


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> *chuckles* it is still snowing out! The little school kids were trying to roll the wet snow into snowmen! some of the older ones tossed a few snow balls around. It never ceases to amaze me when I watch them playing in the first snows of the winter season! :lol:


When we have snow here [not in Auckland ever, in my experience] the schools, roads, and everything tend to shut down. People seldom have chains, and often don't know how to fit them!


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> *chuckles* it is still snowing out! The little school kids were trying to roll the wet snow into snowmen! some of the older ones tossed a few snow balls around. It never ceases to amaze me when I watch them playing in the first snows of the winter season! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> When we have snow here [not in Auckland ever, in my experience] the schools, roads, and everything tend to shut down. People seldom have chains, and often don't know how to fit them!
Click to expand...

Oh, it's the same here--people in the mountains can deal with it just fine (they get a lot more of it and more consistently), but the city can be paralyzed with just a little. Even though I do know how to deal with (by staying home if possible, lol), I am NOT ready for snow yet!


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> *chuckles* it is still snowing out! The little school kids were trying to roll the wet snow into snowmen! some of the older ones tossed a few snow balls around. It never ceases to amaze me when I watch them playing in the first snows of the winter season! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> When we have snow here [not in Auckland ever, in my experience] the schools, roads, and everything tend to shut down. People seldom have chains, and often don't know how to fit them!
Click to expand...

Yah, we dont have chains either. We do have snow tires/winter tires and no, not all of them have the studs on them either. We dont need chains. "If you cant drive your car, then dont" is the basic attitude here. Also we have a great deal of neighbours looking out for neighbours here in Canada, especially in the rual areas. If you need to get out in the winter and your car is not able to get out, then you will take the snowmachine or you know of a neighbour who has one and they will go for whatever you need.

Generally, when ever there is a blizzard we do have road closures and schools closed and often work is cancelled for the day due to the weather. It is all a part of life here and we dont really think anything of it. It is just a routine that we live with here.


----------



## redriet60

5mmdpns said:


> Jmai just posted a photo of their weather right now. It is the same as mine, only a bit south of me!


beautiful picture, I miss looking at the snow, always think it looks like a postcard when fresh. 
What is in the cages?


----------



## 5mmdpns

redriet60 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jmai just posted a photo of their weather right now. It is the same as mine, only a bit south of me!
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful picture, I miss looking at the snow, always think it looks like a postcard when fresh.
> What is in the cages?
Click to expand...

The "cages" will be bird feeders. I did not take the photo but it is a photo that jmai took that shows what her vacation home looks like. She is at her cabin in northern Minnesota and is directly south of where I am in Northwestern Ontario so our weather is the same!


----------



## redriet60

5mmdpns said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jmai just posted a photo of their weather right now. It is the same as mine, only a bit south of me!
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful picture, I miss looking at the snow, always think it looks like a postcard when fresh.
> What is in the cages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "cages" will be bird feeders. I did not take the photo but it is a photo that jmai took that shows what her vacation home looks like. She is at her cabin in northern Minnesota and is directly south of where I am in Northwestern Ontario so our weather is the same!
Click to expand...

Brings back memories of living in NC a long time ago, we got snowed in for 2 days, gas and electric went off. I learned to have plenty of food in the pantry and wood for the fireplace. We used to have one with a kettle (pot) hanging from a hook, that came in very handy for warming the baby bottle. Also had oil lamps, candles and flashlights.


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> daralene- yes we do Halloween, and Guy Fawkes Day too- which I am pretty sure you do not- Guy Fawkes is just an excuse for fireworks here, has little relevence to our history. Now adays we get children going 'trick or treating' but I refuse to treat unless they have made at least a little effort! Not got the ambience it had in Scotland!


Hallowe'en is changing here too, becoming much more 'trick or treat' for just turning up, than the 'Any Halle-galotions?' that we used to ask (meaning 'Anything for our Hallowe'en?' I think :lol: ) We also had to perform for our treats - a poem, song, joke, etc and we usually just dressed up in any old clothes (usually belonging to your elder brothers and sisters or even parents) rather than distinct costumes, which were too costly.


----------



## KateB

Daralene, your bunny's lovely!
5mmdpns, I don't envy you your snow so early!
tea4two, those pups are gorgeous!
SouthernGal, that sounds like better news about your friend Campbell, good to hear it.
Marianne, enjoy your Oktoberfest!


----------



## melyn

OHHHHHHHHHH I must have missed the pineapple and walnut squars can any of you remeber where they are and maybe post a link 


margewhaples said:


> Coming in this Am, and the performance of computer seems improved. Don't know why as this should be a max use time.
> The bus co called and they have found a driver for the run tomorrow so the trip is on. A day away from cares today to do just whatever hits my fancy. the pups are darling and the arrangement precious. I would wonder if the bows around the necks are dangerous though. Probably not until they get more active. Thanks to our hostesses the coffee is fine, make mine hazelnut or amaretto if you can. I'm dreaming of the pineapple walnut squares posted sometime ago and think that might be on my agenda this am. So long for now. Marlark Marge.


 :lol:


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> I found out this morning that my aunt (she's 87) got an injection of a medication that might be contaminated with something and therefore it might cause meningitis...I adore her and am pretty worried about it, so please add Beulah to your prayers. Oh, there's more to say but I feel as if I'm writing a book here...! I am almost caught up, though.


Oh no, how in the world can they release something contaminated. Guess they don't know till someone gets sick. How sad. Of course we will remember your dear aunt. It would be very hard to deal with that at 87.
Hugs


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Thought someone was trying to 'Skype' me- but it was the telly- doing a clip on skype!!!


LOL...I'm not real big on skype anyway as I might be a total mess and with skype I would have to fix up every day.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darowil's KAL
> My bunny....bejeweled and just her normal beautiful self. Needs a face yet but just had to show her:
> 
> 
> 
> Love bunny, and her nest!!!
Click to expand...

Thank you. I shouldn't insult her but she is a bit of a fat bunny. One might mistake her for Dumbo. Tee hee. Takes after her mommy.


----------



## daralene

darowil said:


> Daralene what a lovely blue for the bunny- and bejewelled at that. Looks great. Do you think she will hatch the eeggs? Easter Bunny? I never think to display things before taking a photo- does make them look even better.
> 
> Well I'd better get off to bed- want ot be up and starting the next TP in about 7 1/2 hours so see you all then.


___________________________________
Hope you got your sleep.

Yes, I thought she would be the Easter Bunny and hatch the eggs. LOL Thank you so much for the KAL. I love that you had us thread the yarn through the stitches so that closing at the end was so easy. What fun it was. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> Marge, do you clear your history and temporary files on firefox? That may help with some of the stuttering (though it might also be that a lot of people are on the network--ours slows down at the same time every day when most people get home from work and start surfing!). To clear it, you click at the top where it says Firefox, choose options (on the right) and then options again, and then click on privacy. That little window that pops up has a link for clearing history. That will sometimes speed things up a bit.
> 
> Happy birthday, DorisT!
> 
> JoeP, we do miss you--pop in now and then if you can. And where are the others who haven't been here lately? We worry, ya'll know!
> 
> Daralene, your bunny is adorable (and my favorite color).
> 
> Well, I think I am caught up for now, and I have to sign in for work in a few minutes, so maybe today will go better than yesterday. At least I don't anticipate having to leave the house today--crossing my fingers on that one! :roll:


Thank you Sorlenna.


----------



## Sandy

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my little lavender bunny. I hope the color comes out true. I didn't have any black yarn with me at the time I did the eyes so I used brown and of course a pink nose.
> 
> 
> 
> Really like the way your bunny's ears look - mine ended up more like wings! Gave me an idea for a knitted angel....I'll ge back to you on that one. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like our bunnies are mutating now! I'll have a snowman by tomorrow.
Click to expand...

I collect snowmen!


----------



## Sorlenna

daralene said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found out this morning that my aunt (she's 87) got an injection of a medication that might be contaminated with something and therefore it might cause meningitis...I adore her and am pretty worried about it, so please add Beulah to your prayers. Oh, there's more to say but I feel as if I'm writing a book here...! I am almost caught up, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, how in the world can they release something contaminated. Guess they don't know till someone gets sick. How sad. Of course we will remember your dear aunt. It would be very hard to deal with that at 87.
> Hugs
Click to expand...

The article I read said that they didn't know about it until some people did get sick...then they traced the culprit to the injections. It also said that not everyone who is exposed will get sick (good news), but symptoms may not appear for a month...that's a long time to worry.  I will just keep praying--I know she's a tough lady, too, so those germs better not mess with her!


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found out this morning that my aunt (she's 87) got an injection of a medication that might be contaminated with something and therefore it might cause meningitis...I adore her and am pretty worried about it, so please add Beulah to your prayers. Oh, there's more to say but I feel as if I'm writing a book here...! I am almost caught up, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, how in the world can they release something contaminated. Guess they don't know till someone gets sick. How sad. Of course we will remember your dear aunt. It would be very hard to deal with that at 87.
> Hugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article I read said that they didn't know about it until some people did get sick...then they traced the culprit to the injections. It also said that not everyone who is exposed will get sick (good news), but symptoms may not appear for a month...that's a long time to worry.  I will just keep praying--I know she's a tough lady, too, so those germs better not mess with her!
Click to expand...

My sister had meningitis when she was a teenager so this really strikes home. Yes, your aunt is tough to make it to 87 and let's pray her resistance helps her. Can they give her something like the meningitis shots they have to give school kids when they are exposed??


----------



## Sorlenna

daralene said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found out this morning that my aunt (she's 87) got an injection of a medication that might be contaminated with something and therefore it might cause meningitis...I adore her and am pretty worried about it, so please add Beulah to your prayers. Oh, there's more to say but I feel as if I'm writing a book here...! I am almost caught up, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, how in the world can they release something contaminated. Guess they don't know till someone gets sick. How sad. Of course we will remember your dear aunt. It would be very hard to deal with that at 87.
> Hugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article I read said that they didn't know about it until some people did get sick...then they traced the culprit to the injections. It also said that not everyone who is exposed will get sick (good news), but symptoms may not appear for a month...that's a long time to worry.  I will just keep praying--I know she's a tough lady, too, so those germs better not mess with her!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sister had meningitis when she was a teenager so this really strikes home. Yes, your aunt is tough to make it to 87 and let's pray her resistance helps her. Can they give her something like the meningitis shots they have to give school kids when they are exposed??
Click to expand...

I am not sure, but I think they will do whatever they can. It's a "fungal meningitis" so I don't know if that kind of thing will work or not. I'm sure her son will keep us posted if they need to do anything.


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> *chuckles* it is still snowing out! The little school kids were trying to roll the wet snow into snowmen! some of the older ones tossed a few snow balls around. It never ceases to amaze me when I watch them playing in the first snows of the winter season! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> When we have snow here [not in Auckland ever, in my experience] the schools, roads, and everything tend to shut down. People seldom have chains, and often don't know how to fit them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah, we dont have chains either. We do have snow tires/winter tires and no, not all of them have the studs on them either. We dont need chains. "If you cant drive your car, then dont" is the basic attitude here. Also we have a great deal of neighbours looking out for neighbours here in Canada, especially in the rual areas. If you need to get out in the winter and your car is not able to get out, then you will take the snowmachine or you know of a neighbour who has one and they will go for whatever you need.
> 
> Generally, when ever there is a blizzard we do have road closures and schools closed and often work is cancelled for the day due to the weather. It is all a part of life here and we dont really think anything of it. It is just a routine that we live with here.
Click to expand...

_____________________________________________

Thanks for Jmais photo. Right on the water, how nice. I do like the pulling together that people do when things happen. When we had a horrible ice storm and nobody could cook, get hot water, tv, or anything, we drove to a neighboring neighborhood where they at least had gas stations open and then went to a restaurant there. People were actually talking to one another that were at different tables at the restaurant and that isn't normal. Like the sound of all your people pulling together. We only get that in a real emergency. Remember in W. Guilford, Haliburton when I didn't know any strangers. It was nice. Different though when I lived in Toronto. Still, my whole neighborhood block on St Claire Ave. where I lived was like a small family. Stay warm dear. Brrrrrr, just thinking about winter arriving. Not in our forecast yet.


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darowil's KAL
> My bunny....bejeweled and just her normal beautiful self. Needs a face yet but just had to show her:
> 
> 
> 
> Love bunny, and her nest!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I shouldn't insult her but she is a bit of a fat bunny. One might mistake her for Dumbo. Tee hee. Takes after her mommy.
Click to expand...

Working on the tails of the two chenille bunnies. Then on to my two eye lash bunnies, Have yet to work out how to trim it!


----------



## iamsam

congrats oddball - the five day "getaway' sounds great.

sam



oddball said:


> I probably won't be able to get on here for a while. Tomorrow is baking day for Saturdays coffee morning and then Sunday is our 40th wedding anniversary.Thanks to our DD and DS we are having coffee and cake after church then on to the Isle of Wight for 5 days. First time DH and I have been away on our own since our honeymoon. So excited,no washing up or cleaning. Out for days, evening meal and back to the bed and breakfast accomadation. Going to smuggle in some knitting, I know DH is taking his book!Will be back to catch up with you all on Thursday evening after DH has had his scan on his back.
> Prayers and love to all who need them. All the carers, I hope you get some "you time" and take care. Going to miss you all.
> Lin x


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found out this morning that my aunt (she's 87) got an injection of a medication that might be contaminated with something and therefore it might cause meningitis...I adore her and am pretty worried about it, so please add Beulah to your prayers. Oh, there's more to say but I feel as if I'm writing a book here...! I am almost caught up, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, how in the world can they release something contaminated. Guess they don't know till someone gets sick. How sad. Of course we will remember your dear aunt. It would be very hard to deal with that at 87.
> Hugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article I read said that they didn't know about it until some people did get sick...then they traced the culprit to the injections. It also said that not everyone who is exposed will get sick (good news), but symptoms may not appear for a month...that's a long time to worry.  I will just keep praying--I know she's a tough lady, too, so those germs better not mess with her!
Click to expand...

Hope she's one of the lucky ones.


----------



## KateB

HI Sam! How's the holiday going?


----------



## Lurker 2

Great to 'see' you Sam! how's things going?



thewren said:


> congrats oddball - the fice day "getaway' sounds great.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> I probably won't be able to get on here for a while. Tomorrow is baking day for Saturdays coffee morning and then Sunday is our 40th wedding anniversary.Thanks to our DD and DS we are having coffee and cake after church then on to the Isle of Wight for 5 days. First time DH and I have been away on our own since our honeymoon. So excited,no washing up or cleaning. Out for days, evening meal and back to the bed and breakfast accomadation. Going to smuggle in some knitting, I know DH is taking his book!Will be back to catch up with you all on Thursday evening after DH has had his scan on his back.
> Prayers and love to all who need them. All the carers, I hope you get some "you time" and take care. Going to miss you all.
> Lin x
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

KateB said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found out this morning that my aunt (she's 87) got an injection of a medication that might be contaminated with something and therefore it might cause meningitis...I adore her and am pretty worried about it, so please add Beulah to your prayers. Oh, there's more to say but I feel as if I'm writing a book here...! I am almost caught up, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, how in the world can they release something contaminated. Guess they don't know till someone gets sick. How sad. Of course we will remember your dear aunt. It would be very hard to deal with that at 87.
> Hugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article I read said that they didn't know about it until some people did get sick...then they traced the culprit to the injections. It also said that not everyone who is exposed will get sick (good news), but symptoms may not appear for a month...that's a long time to worry.  I will just keep praying--I know she's a tough lady, too, so those germs better not mess with her!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope she's one of the lucky ones.
Click to expand...

Make sure she get as much to build up her immune system as she can. There are green powder drinks full of veggies, spirulina, etc., that can be mixed with fruit juice to make them palatable. Super echinacea can be added to that. Prayers and love for this dear lady.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Great to 'see' you Sam! how's things going?
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> congrats oddball - the fice day "getaway' sounds great.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> I probably won't be able to get on here for a while. Tomorrow is baking day for Saturdays coffee morning and then Sunday is our 40th wedding anniversary.Thanks to our DD and DS we are having coffee and cake after church then on to the Isle of Wight for 5 days. First time DH and I have been away on our own since our honeymoon. So excited,no washing up or cleaning. Out for days, evening meal and back to the bed and breakfast accomadation. Going to smuggle in some knitting, I know DH is taking his book!Will be back to catch up with you all on Thursday evening after DH has had his scan on his back.
> Prayers and love to all who need them. All the carers, I hope you get some "you time" and take care. Going to miss you all.
> Lin x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

___________________________________

Hi Sam, thanks for dropping in from time to time. Know it is your time away so how nice of you. If you get to read this just a short note to let us know how the trip is going. We are all quite excited for you. Will you meet any of the TP members??
Hope you are having the best time ever.


----------



## iamsam

how cute are thet with their little bows.

sam



tea4two said:


> In honor of the new pups that have arrived to the Tea Party.


----------



## iamsam

i am fine - today is a rest day. yesterday we went to a little sandwich shop called batemans - it is below street level - wonderful sandwiches and soups and pie. a whole meatloaf sandwich on homemade bread is just $4.50 - very reasonavle. they went to the seattle mystery store across the street. bought two dibdin books. then to goodwill - huge store - i loce it - bought four shirts (when i told heidi she said you were getting low on shirts dad - she was being facious) - but for $8.00 a shirt you can't lose. then in the evenig off to shangaii gardens for shrimp in hot garlic sauce - hot and sour soup and fried greet beans -very good.

this evening we will meet wendells partner at a sock shop and do some sock shopping - ryan likes "wild" socks as much as i do - then off for some mediterean (boy is that spelled wrong) food.

i am getting along well - just need to pace myself. need to work on being more mobile - need to start walking more.

am so looking forward to tomorrow with katynora and sandy - it should be a great day. will see how much yarn i buy.

just talked to heidi - puppies and mother are doing great - she took two of the puppies to show acery' teacher todag - she loved them - next week i think avery and ayden will take a puppy for show and tell - actually heidi will show up at show and tell time with the puppies. i will post new pictures when i get home.

the weather here has been cool but sunny - and no rain.

talk to you later.

sam


----------



## darowil

Well the new Tea PArty is up and running. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-115337-1.html#2195250 to find it simply click here and off you ( should) go. Works from this end.
Just a suggestion that any bunnies be posted on the new tea party or this one might never finish!
See you all in Adelaide.


----------



## Sorlenna

I love a good meatloaf sandwich. :thumbup: I also love to hear what a great time you're having, Sam.

I am sitting here trying to decide what to fix for supper (no meatloaf handy, dagnabbit)...seems like this question comes up every day. Heh. After I logged out from work, I got out my sage and burned it, carried it through every room to pray and purify the house, and I feel better now, even if it is "superstition" to some. To each his own--it can't hurt, anyhow, and it makes the house smell good. 

DD and I bought a food pumpkin yesterday on our way home--we'll cook it up and maybe make some muffins with it and should have enough left over for a pie, too. She told me that fresh pumpkin pie I made last year was the best one she'd ever had...how could I refuse to make her another one after that?! She might go to a Greek festival this weekend and we need to start on the Halloween costumes, too. I printed out my Joanns coupons for her to use when she goes there. We always have a lot of fun with it.

Now my hands are starting to hurt from all the typing I've done today--I think I need some knitting therapy! I'll check back in as I can, and just realized it's almost time for the new one to start. How time flies!


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jmai just posted a photo of their weather right now. It is the same as mine, only a bit south of me!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!!
Click to expand...

exactly my response- well I then added thats proper snow.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> progress on the first chenille bunny- still hunting for the yarn I will use to stuff it, and the others!


He looks like dressed bunny ready for eating! Wonder why when you remove outer layer(well inner too I guess) of the bunny to dress it?


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> progress on the first chenille bunny- still hunting for the yarn I will use to stuff it, and the others!
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like dressed bunny ready for eating! Wonder why when you remove outer layer(well inner too I guess) of the bunny to dress it?
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: never could eat bunny, managed jugged hare once- but it was really 'gamey'. This is usually when I plead vegetarian!


----------



## daralene

thewren said:


> i am fine - today is a rest day. yesterday we went to a little sandwich shop called batemans - it is below street level - wonderful sandwiches and soups and pie. a whole meatloaf sandwich on homemade bread is just $4.50 - very reasonavle. they went to the seattle mystery store across the street. bought two dibdin books. then to goodwill - huge store - i loce it - bought four shirts (when i told heidi she said you were getting low on shirts dad - she was being facious) - but for $8.00 a shirt you can't lose. then in the evenig off to shangaii gardens for shrimp in hot garlic sauce - hot and sour soup and fried greet beans -very good.
> 
> this evening we will meet wendells partner at a sock shop and do some sock shopping - ryan likes "wild" socks as much as i do - then off for some mediterean (boy is that spelled wrong) food.
> 
> i am getting along well - just need to pace myself. need to work on being more mobile - need to start walking more.
> 
> am so looking forward to tomorrow with katynora and sandy - it should be a great day. will see how much yarn i buy.
> 
> just talked to heidi - puppies and mother are doing great - she took two of the puppies to show acery' teacher todag - she loved them - next week i think avery and ayden will take a puppy for show and tell - actually heidi will show up at show and tell time with the puppies. i will post new pictures when i get home.
> 
> the weather here has been cool but sunny - and no rain.
> 
> talk to you later.
> 
> sam


That all sounds wonderful Sam. So glad to hear about it being fun!!! Can't wait to hear about your get together with Katy Nora and Sandy. Also very glad to hear you are getting some sunny weather in. :thumbup: Your meals sound fantastic. What fun for you. Well, now off to the new TP. So nice to hear from you Sam.


----------



## darowil

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darowil's KAL
> My bunny....bejeweled and just her normal beautiful self. Needs a face yet but just had to show her:
> 
> 
> 
> Love bunny, and her nest!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I shouldn't insult her but she is a bit of a fat bunny. One might mistake her for Dumbo. Tee hee. Takes after her mommy.
Click to expand...

At least she has the ears for Dumbo unlike Mum


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found out this morning that my aunt (she's 87) got an injection of a medication that might be contaminated with something and therefore it might cause meningitis...I adore her and am pretty worried about it, so please add Beulah to your prayers. Oh, there's more to say but I feel as if I'm writing a book here...! I am almost caught up, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, how in the world can they release something contaminated. Guess they don't know till someone gets sick. How sad. Of course we will remember your dear aunt. It would be very hard to deal with that at 87.
> Hugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article I read said that they didn't know about it until some people did get sick...then they traced the culprit to the injections. It also said that not everyone who is exposed will get sick (good news), but symptoms may not appear for a month...that's a long time to worry.  I will just keep praying--I know she's a tough lady, too, so those germs better not mess with her!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sister had meningitis when she was a teenager so this really strikes home. Yes, your aunt is tough to make it to 87 and let's pray her resistance helps her. Can they give her something like the meningitis shots they have to give school kids when they are exposed??
Click to expand...

I don't know the difference it makes but this is apparently fungal and the thing with the shots I think is bacterial.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> :thumbup: :lol: :lol: never could eat bunny, managed jugged hare once- but it was really 'gamey'. This is usually when I plead vegetarian!


My SIL is not very a adventurous eater and so when he gets dragged to Asian countires he becomes vegetarian becuase he hates to think what he might get fed otherwise. And he's currently travelling with one of my brothers in China and my brother will eat anything.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :lol: :lol: never could eat bunny, managed jugged hare once- but it was really 'gamey'. This is usually when I plead vegetarian!
> 
> 
> 
> My SIL is not very a adventurous eater and so when he gets dragged to Asian countires he becomes vegetarian becuase he hates to think what he might get fed otherwise. And he's currently travelling with one of my brothers in China and my brother will eat anything.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

What an idea! I do have a friend who whittles, wonder if that is enough? Will have to send her an email

PupLover, I once had a walking stick made of an apple sapling (Daddy had to cut down the volunteers in the orchard, and I kept one). It is a lovely wood--maybe you can find someone who can make a yarn bowl for you out of it?


----------



## Southern Gal

I must say, though, I chuckled a bit at your learning to type story--we used huge Royal manuals that seemed to weigh 40 pounds and the teacher would smack our hands with a yardstick if she caught us looking at the keys! I don't even know how many thousand times I typed, "Now is the time for all good men to come to the aid of their country," and "The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog."

anothere thing to add to your things you learned today, if you want to reply to someone, click on reply below, but if you want to edit out some things, highlite and right click and hit cut. till you have what you want to respond to. its not been that long that i learned that :lol: so see we're all learning. 
you were talking about typing, i graduated in 71, when we learned to type, we had half a class of new IBM typewriters and then the other half was manual Royal typewriters, i jumped on the electric for the first simester and then had to switch to manual, i was ruined, never could strike the keys hard enough, i would get cramps in my fingers,and when we had a speed test, i would be trying to give it my all, when my capitalization key would pop off and roll down the isle, or i had a row of..pwijeihth[rojieehg']l;kfj. :shock: and trust me my typing teacher had NO sense of humor at all :evil: oh, how i couldn't wait for that class to be over with. funny, now i type so good and fast. wish she could see me now :hunf: 
i just came from hospital, they took mom back this morn, to give her 2 units of blood, iron is reading 7 and she has a bad uti, to top it all off. i just told dad mom was going to be busy today and she might not see him anymore, she was in his room for breakfast. i checked on him before lunch and got his d. dr. pepper iced for him and a banana and his pork skins where he can reach and the cna had started his john wayne "rio lobo" movie, so he was all set and neice was going to stop and check in with him tonight before htey go home :XD: 
i am telling you our temp has dropped to the 50's and we have had a torrent of rain today, and part of it was when i was going to hospital. carring moms clothes and purse in and trying to keep my umbrella from going inside out. and i still had on capri pants and flip flops. i think next wk were supposed to be in the 40's/ thats the way it is in Arkansas, if you don't like our weather, stay around a while and it will change several times. i love this fall feel. everyone take care, still praying for families who have more than their share of burdens.


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal, you are in there with us with burdens, I do hope Mom is ok, as Sam puts it a bushel of healing energy coming Mom's way. 
Our umbrellas often end up inside out- I have my dad's old one which seems a bit stronger thank goodness.


----------



## darowil

Hope your Mum will soon be OK SOuthern Gal. Blood should perk her up. And getting the UTI under control too.


----------



## Designer1234

Southern Girl -- I learned to type with the 'quick brown fox too! and we typed Now is the time, but we finished with people instead of country. I used to get so nervous when I had to take a typing test. Sure is handy to have for the computer though. 

Those old non electric typewriters! and the pages and pages and pages of typing with
carbon copies-- one mistake and poor erasers-- those were the days! 

designer


----------



## Strawberry4u

tea4two said:


> In honor of the new pups that have arrived to the Tea Party.


How cute are they??? Adorable .thank You for sharing.


----------



## bellestarr12

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> daralene- yes we do Halloween, and Guy Fawkes Day too- which I am pretty sure you do not- Guy Fawkes is just an excuse for fireworks here, has little relevence to our history. Now adays we get children going 'trick or treating' but I refuse to treat unless they have made at least a little effort! Not got the ambience it had in Scotland!
> 
> 
> 
> Hallowe'en is changing here too, becoming much more 'trick or treat' for just turning up, than the 'Any Halle-galotions?' that we used to ask (meaning 'Anything for our Hallowe'en?' I think :lol: ) We also had to perform for our treats - a poem, song, joke, etc and we usually just dressed up in any old clothes (usually belonging to your elder brothers and sisters or even parents) rather than distinct costumes, which were too costly.
Click to expand...

I read a few years ago that Halloween in the States is now the second biggest commercial holiday after Christmas. As you say, in my experience it's been the kids just turning up, not offering anything in exchange for their treats (and lots of the bigger ones don't even bother with costumes any more) - but two years ago no one came at all, so last year we didn't buy any candy because, let's face it, if we don't give it away we'll eat it ourselves. :thumbdown: Makes me sad - I miss Halloween the way it used to be, when I and my kids were kids. Today, I think parents are just afraid of what might happen to their kids, so there are community events, and they trick or treat at the stores in the malls, etc. Maybe it's still more as it used to be in small towns - I don't know. Hope so.


----------



## charliesaunt

Designer1234 said:


> Southern Girl -- I learned to type with the 'quick brown fox too! and we typed Now is the time, but we finished with people instead of country. I used to get so nervous when I had to take a typing test. Sure is handy to have for the computer though.
> 
> Those old non electric typewriters! and the pages and pages and pages of typing with
> carbon copies-- one mistake and poor erasers-- those were the days!
> 
> designer


I can remember my old Royal manual with the indented keys....by the end of the day your arms ached if you had typed a lot. It took energy to type for several hours....not like today when all you have to do is breathe on the keys.

Carbon copies and that metal roller that you placed inbetween the carbon paper and the next page so you could erase. WONDERFUL DAYS.


----------



## Marianne818

Southern Gal said:


> I must say, though, I chuckled a bit at your learning to type story--we used huge Royal manuals that seemed to weigh 40 pounds and the teacher would smack our hands with a yardstick if she caught us looking at the keys! I don't even know how many thousand times I typed, "Now is the time for all good men to come to the aid of their country," and "The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog."
> 
> anothere thing to add to your things you learned today, if you want to reply to someone, click on reply below, but if you want to edit out some things, highlite and right click and hit cut. till you have what you want to respond to. its not been that long that i learned that :lol: so see we're all learning.
> you were talking about typing, i graduated in 71, when we learned to type, we had half a class of new IBM typewriters and then the other half was manual Royal typewriters, i jumped on the electric for the first simester and then had to switch to manual, i was ruined, never could strike the keys hard enough, i would get cramps in my fingers,and when we had a speed test, i would be trying to give it my all, when my capitalization key would pop off and roll down the isle, or i had a row of..pwijeihth[rojieehg']l;kfj. :shock: and trust me my typing teacher had NO sense of humor at all :evil: oh, how i couldn't wait for that class to be over with. funny, now i type so good and fast. wish she could see me now :hunf:
> i just came from hospital, they took mom back this morn, to give her 2 units of blood, iron is reading 7 and she has a bad uti, to top it all off. i just told dad mom was going to be busy today and she might not see him anymore, she was in his room for breakfast. i checked on him before lunch and got his d. dr. pepper iced for him and a banana and his pork skins where he can reach and the cna had started his john wayne "rio lobo" movie, so he was all set and neice was going to stop and check in with him tonight before htey go home :XD:
> i am telling you our temp has dropped to the 50's and we have had a torrent of rain today, and part of it was when i was going to hospital. carring moms clothes and purse in and trying to keep my umbrella from going inside out. and i still had on capri pants and flip flops. i think next wk were supposed to be in the 40's/ thats the way it is in Arkansas, if you don't like our weather, stay around a while and it will change several times. i love this fall feel. everyone take care, still praying for families who have more than their share of burdens.


Southern Gal, I can remember the weather changes in Arkansas, was always a quick change when it happens!! 
Keeping you and yours in prayers!!


----------



## budasha

settleg said:


> I have arthritis in my thumb. Already had physical therapy and cortozone shot but it continues to get worse. Tell me about biofreeze you use for your rotator cuff. I'm not familiar with it and if it helps would like to get some for DH. ote=budasha]
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne...my husband and I honeymooned in Helen. I have always loved that area. Wish I could come fish with you also but alas I'm subbing Friday. I was sooo glad to hear your son is doing better. What a scare.
> 
> DH had a MRI on Monday and yesterday got the results. He has a total tear to his rotator cuff in shoulder. He is deciding whether to go ahead and have the surgery or wait. I have a feeling he will wait. He has exercises to do and meds for pain. Full recovery takes about a year though he would be able to do light work in about 4 months. Will see; it's his decision.
> 
> Still working on the afghan for my DD. I'm such a slow knitter and my thumb joint is becoming more painful. DH suggested I go ahead and have it replaced per the medical opinion but I'm just not up for that yet. Oh well, sometimes getting older is a real pain (pun intended!) LOL.
> 
> Sam so glad you arrived safely and hope you have a wonderful trip. Special prayers to all in need.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand your DH's reluctance to have an operation on his rotator cuff. I have the same injury - spent 6 months in therapy which helped me somewhat. The pain sometimes wakes me during the night. I'm using biofreeze which certainly helps (instead of Tylenol 3's - if I can help it). I'm the caregiver in our house and if I have the operation, I won't be able to drive for at least 3 months - can't have that - need to take DH to his medical appointments or have to arrange for Community Care drivers.
> Not good to be the only driver in the family.
> 
> What happened to your thumb? Did you injure it or do you have arthritis? Sorry that it's so painful.
Click to expand...

[/quote]

My husband got it from his chiropodist for his neuropathy. At that time, it wasn't readily available in Canada so he imported it from the U.S. You can probably get it at any drugstore. Hope you can find it and it works for you - does for me. It costs about $23 Cdn. for a roll-on bottle. Lasts for quite a while. Sorry about your arthritis. I guess only pain killers help with that but you never know, may the biofreeze will help there too. Good luck.


----------



## budasha

daralene said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have arthritis in my thumb. Already had physical therapy and cortozone shot but it continues to get worse. Tell me about biofreeze you use for your rotator cuff. I'm not familiar with it and if it helps would like to get some for DH. ote=budasha]
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne...my husband and I honeymooned in Helen. I have always loved that area. Wish I could come fish with you also but alas I'm subbing Friday. I was sooo glad to hear your son is doing better. What a scare.
> 
> DH had a MRI on Monday and yesterday got the results. He has a total tear to his rotator cuff in shoulder. He is deciding whether to go ahead and have the surgery or wait. I have a feeling he will wait. He has exercises to do and meds for pain. Full recovery takes about a year though he would be able to do light work in about 4 months. Will see; it's his decision.
> 
> Still working on the afghan for my DD. I'm such a slow knitter and my thumb joint is becoming more painful. DH suggested I go ahead and have it replaced per the medical opinion but I'm just not up for that yet. Oh well, sometimes getting older is a real pain (pun intended!) LOL.
> 
> Sam so glad you arrived safely and hope you have a wonderful trip. Special prayers to all in need.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand your DH's reluctance to have an operation on his rotator cuff. I have the same injury - spent 6 months in therapy which helped me somewhat. The pain sometimes wakes me during the night. I'm using biofreeze which certainly helps (instead of Tylenol 3's - if I can help it). I'm the caregiver in our house and if I have the operation, I won't be able to drive for at least 3 months - can't have that - need to take DH to his medical appointments or have to arrange for Community Care drivers.
> Not good to be the only driver in the family.
> 
> What happened to your thumb? Did you injure it or do you have arthritis? Sorry that it's so painful.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 I have biofreeze too. Here I get it at a chiropractor's office. Have used it on neck with migraines, on arthritic knees and perhaps I should use it on my thumb. Hmmmmm.
It sure isn't good to be the only driver in the family. Do you have any services that help with this type of thing? Perhaps you don't feel you need it now but might be worth looking into ahead of time in case you do get ill, God forbid, and DH needs to go. That way you could take care of yourself.
Hugs[/quote]

Yes, we have Community Care but have to pay for it. My family lives 3 hours away so we only see them about once a month. My bro and SIL are coming tomorrow to take me to the hospital on Tuesday. My Bro will stay with DH while I'm gone. I can also contact Veterans Affairs and they would probably arrange for someone to stay with DH. I'm not quite sure how that works yet.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have arthritis in my thumb. Already had physical therapy and cortozone shot but it continues to get worse. Tell me about biofreeze you use for your rotator cuff. I'm not familiar with it and if it helps would like to get some for DH. ote=budasha]
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne...my husband and I honeymooned in Helen. I have always loved that area. Wish I could come fish with you also but alas I'm subbing Friday. I was sooo glad to hear your son is doing better. What a scare.
> 
> DH had a MRI on Monday and yesterday got the results. He has a total tear to his rotator cuff in shoulder. He is deciding whether to go ahead and have the surgery or wait. I have a feeling he will wait. He has exercises to do and meds for pain. Full recovery takes about a year though he would be able to do light work in about 4 months. Will see; it's his decision.
> 
> Still working on the afghan for my DD. I'm such a slow knitter and my thumb joint is becoming more painful. DH suggested I go ahead and have it replaced per the medical opinion but I'm just not up for that yet. Oh well, sometimes getting older is a real pain (pun intended!) LOL.
> 
> Sam so glad you arrived safely and hope you have a wonderful trip. Special prayers to all in need.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand your DH's reluctance to have an operation on his rotator cuff. I have the same injury - spent 6 months in therapy which helped me somewhat. The pain sometimes wakes me during the night. I'm using biofreeze which certainly helps (instead of Tylenol 3's - if I can help it). I'm the caregiver in our house and if I have the operation, I won't be able to drive for at least 3 months - can't have that - need to take DH to his medical appointments or have to arrange for Community Care drivers.
> Not good to be the only driver in the family.
> 
> What happened to your thumb? Did you injure it or do you have arthritis? Sorry that it's so painful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have biofreeze too. Here I get it at a chiropractor's office. Have used it on neck with migraines, on arthritic knees and perhaps I should use it on my thumb. Hmmmmm.
> It sure isn't good to be the only driver in the family. Do you have any services that help with this type of thing? Perhaps you don't feel you need it now but might be worth looking into ahead of time in case you do get ill, God forbid, and DH needs to go. That way you could take care of yourself.
> Hugs
Click to expand...

Yes, we have Community Care but have to pay for it. My family lives 3 hours away so we only see them about once a month. My bro and SIL are coming tomorrow to take me to the hospital on Tuesday. My Bro will stay with DH while I'm gone. I can also contact Veterans Affairs and they would probably arrange for someone to stay with DH. I'm not quite sure how that works yet.[/quote]

Glad to hear you have back up! My thoughts are with you!


----------



## budasha

Just a note to wish all my Canadian friends a Happy Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> Just a note to wish all my Canadian friends a Happy Thanksgiving Day.


Thanks Budasha. Happy Thanksgiving to you too. We are missing you at the new Tea Party!!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-115337-1.html


----------



## budasha

darowil said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally finished. There is a picture of it about one foot done taken of me in my Snoopy sweatshirt, so last October. It's going to ME as the rest of a wedding gift from last July.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a lot of work has gone into that! Better late than never as they say.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: I agree.


----------



## budasha

Althea said:


> Thank you to those who have been keeping Chris, Milton and their family in their thoughts and prayers. I am finding it difficult to think about anything else much at all - keep waiting for the phone to ring with the news that she has passed on. I know that the family is going through a living nightmare in the meantime.
> Daralene, I'm glad you like my quirky sense of humour - not everybody 'gets' me!
> I'm now on the final chart of the Ashton: how is your Holbrook going? A lot more complicated than the Ashton, I'm sure. Wish I had the wherewithal to post photos, but as I've said before, I'm a 19th century person, dragged into the 20th century, and it's now the 21st!!!
> When I learned to type in the mid to late 1950s, it was on heavy manual typewriters (chaff-cutters, we called them) with heavy carriages that had to be returned to the margin at the end of each row. We learned to touch-type, with a cover over the keyboard and a large chart of the keys pinned to the blackboard, and to the tune of the William Tell overture, which would gradually speed up and then be interrupted with a voice commanding 'carriage return'. The room would all but shake with the sound of 30 typewriter carriages clunking back to the margin. To this day I cannot hear the William Tell overture without thinking 'carriage return'. The IBM golfball was my all-time favourite typewriter. They were as heavy as all get out, but just divine to use, and I kept one at home until just last year, when I reluctantly disposed of it to make room in my home office. The space is now occupied by - guess what? knitting patterns!
> Hope you folk in Seattle have a great get-together with Sam.
> Will try to drop in again tomorrow morning before the Knitting Guild meeting.


I'm with you - I also loved the IBM golf-ball. Always wanted one at home but never did get one. Graduated to the computer and have been there ever since. Still miss it though.


----------



## budasha

tea4two said:


> In honor of the new pups that have arrived to the Tea Party.


So cute - they look so huggable :lol:


----------



## budasha

daralene said:


> Darowil's KAL
> My bunny....bejeweled and just her normal beautiful self. Needs a face yet but just had to show her:


All of you who are doing bunnies are so talented - they are so cute.


----------



## orcagrandma

Okay, Hi everyone I'm back, I think. I had to go to the ER last Friday at 3:30 in the morning and spent 17 hrs. in ER before being admitted to hospital. Just got home late this afternoon. Found out I had an inflamed stomach and the opening into the stomach was too narrow and so was enlarged some by doc. All caused by stress doc said of me having to take care of my mom. Now what do I do about that? How do you not stress out when doing that? Please someone tell me. She is a nervous wreck and I cannot suggest anything nicely to her because she takes the offense when I do. I have to take care of my mom her house repairs, her shopping, her hair appointments and then do my own. My sister lives in Texas and is willing to help but it is only logical I do most because I live here with mom. It is so easy for others to tell me to not let things she does or say bother me but it does and I can't tell my body not to take it out on itself. It doesn't work that way. I'm not trotting her off to a nursing home because even though she is 89 she is not ready yet. She still has a lot of her mental faculties and can get around her own home. But when I suggest things to make her life easier or someone who can come to help her with things, she changes subject or gets on the offensive. She doesn't want outside help, but I need outside help. HELP! This is what I'm suppose to do, it is for my mother. Any suggestions as to how I can cope myself without turn it inward. Any psychology majors out there?


----------



## Lurker 2

Wish it were possible to do something! But at least know you have a sympathetic ear- we had been concerned that we had not heard from you. I do sincerely hope you find a way to care for yourself as well. Lots of positive thoughts heading your way!



orcagrandma said:


> Okay, Hi everyone I'm back, I think. I had to go to the ER last Friday at 3:30 in the morning and spent 17 hrs. in ER before being admitted to hospital. Just got home late this afternoon. Found out I had an inflamed stomach and the opening into the stomach was too narrow and so was enlarged some by doc. All caused by stress doc said of me having to take care of my mom. Now what do I do about that? How do you not stress out when doing that? Please someone tell me. She is a nervous wreck and I cannot suggest anything nicely to her because she takes the offense when I do. I have to take care of my mom her house repairs, her shopping, her hair appointments and then do my own. My sister lives in Texas and is willing to help but it is only logical I do most because I live here with mom. It is so easy for others to tell me to not let things she does or say bother me but it does and I can't tell my body not to take it out on itself. It doesn't work that way. I'm not trotting her off to a nursing home because even though she is 89 she is not ready yet. She still has a lot of her mental faculties and can get around her own home. But when I suggest things to make her life easier or someone who can come to help her with things, she changes subject or gets on the offensive. She doesn't want outside help, but I need outside help. HELP! This is what I'm suppose to do, it is for my mother. Any suggestions as to how I can cope myself without turn it inward. Any psychology majors out there?


----------



## purpleone

may i say that your dog looks ever so very quite and cuddly and i would love a dog again but maybe i will in the new year

angela


----------



## purpleone

i read that you were talking about the old typewriters and yes i can remember them and oh that takes me back to the school days and me having to remember to put the carbon paper in and i were always forgetting that and i always remembered when i had nearly finish my work or project i were working on at the time.

those were the good days
angela


----------



## purpleone

im a new knitter and i have made a few scarfs and now i have just finished a hat for my 2 year old niece but when i tried it on her,it did not fit so i have to make her another one,silly me but i did measure my nieces head which is 19inches but it still did not fit,never mind i will have to try again but it were not bad for my first attempt 

when i do knitting for a few hours i have been told that i may have something wrong with my hands and wrists it may be cos im not use to knitting as yet.

angela


----------



## purpleone

im back today as i have not been well i have had a head cold and iv been going dizzy and sick but its a bit better today.
im not looking forward to doing the housework that iv missed the past 4 days but i will have to do it sometime today but i thought i would come on hear first to see if there are anyone on to speak to.

i have finished my few scarfs and i made a hat for my 2 year old niece but when i tried it on her it did not fit so im going to have to make another one,never mine but i did measure her head and its 19inches but yet it were still wrong and i used my 5in circular needles but had trouble when i had to decrease down to 4 as it went so small i had problems with it so can you help me with that please

angela


----------



## purpleone

im so sorry to hear about your aunt but my prayers today will be for your aunt as well as everyone i pray for every day and i hope your aunt gets better very soon so can you give her my love and im thinking of her.

how on earth can that happen i think its terrible is'nt it and i dont know how they can make such a mistake

angela


----------



## purpleone

when you have bad snow can you tell me if you get it for a long period of time as where im from in wales we get snow and usually its gone in a week or even less but we do get it a few time sometimes if it gets really cold and icy on the roads and when it happens hear its like we have never had it before and i have to but more bread and milk etc in case it gets worse and we cant get out for days.

do you have a picture of the snow scene as it would be nice to see watch you have there.

angela


----------



## purpleone

have you made any snowmen as i would love to make a snowman and would love the instructions on how to make as im new atr knitting as i have only been doing it since 1st october and i have made a few scarfs and 1 little hat for my niece which may i say did'nt fit so i will try again

angela


----------



## purpleone

may i just coment on your lovely photo with the teddy and dog it looks fantastic and cuddly

i love cuttie things and i collect teddies 

angela


----------



## purpleone

i think that your bunny looks wonderful and cuddly and you have made it great so well done to you.

i will have a go at this soon maybe when i get better at knitting as i have only been doing it since 1st october

angela


----------



## purpleone

these pups are just so cute and and cuddly and now you have got your hands full with them,can you keep us updated on them cutties they are wonderful and can you tell me what breed of dog are they as im not much good on breeds of dogs

congratulations again

angela


----------



## purpleone

thankyou thankyou thankyou very much for sending me that bluebell wood i really appreiate it and i will look at it every day if im not busy and that will cheer me up as i need cheering up at the moment as i have not been well i have had buzzing in my head and feeling dizzy my hubby said it could be a head cold so today im feeling a bit better but now i have to do some housework cos im behind with it as i have not done any in a few days.

oh well never mind

angela


----------



## 5mmdpns

orcagrandma said:


> Okay, Hi everyone I'm back, I think. I had to go to the ER last Friday at 3:30 in the morning and spent 17 hrs. in ER before being admitted to hospital. Just got home late this afternoon. Found out I had an inflamed stomach and the opening into the stomach was too narrow and so was enlarged some by doc. All caused by stress doc said of me having to take care of my mom. Now what do I do about that? How do you not stress out when doing that? Please someone tell me. She is a nervous wreck and I cannot suggest anything nicely to her because she takes the offense when I do. I have to take care of my mom her house repairs, her shopping, her hair appointments and then do my own. My sister lives in Texas and is willing to help but it is only logical I do most because I live here with mom. It is so easy for others to tell me to not let things she does or say bother me but it does and I can't tell my body not to take it out on itself. It doesn't work that way. I'm not trotting her off to a nursing home because even though she is 89 she is not ready yet. She still has a lot of her mental faculties and can get around her own home. But when I suggest things to make her life easier or someone who can come to help her with things, she changes subject or gets on the offensive. She doesn't want outside help, but I need outside help. HELP! This is what I'm suppose to do, it is for my mother. Any suggestions as to how I can cope myself without turn it inward. Any psychology majors out there?


I have some suggestions as I know what you are going through. Get yourself a large white out board and post it up on the wall where it is convenient. Post a calendar beside it. Draw a line down the middle. On one side you list her appointments and things she needs done. On the other side, is where you put down all the things you require, including a two hour trip to the library to do "research". Set down the times and you make sure that these times are set in stone. You may even grant yourself a five hour time away from home and go to get yourself pampered. Make a date with yourself and stick to the time! Take an overnight trip to the hotel room and just get away from things.

There will be those occaisions when she will whine and cry over you being away, and that is ok. Do not let her guilt you in being at her beck and call. You can tell her that she is capable of being by herself for a few hours, and if she can not manage that, then you will be calling in someone to sit with her. Do not cave in. She is all about controlling things in her life at this point and can not see that she is smothering you.

Hugs for you. You must set time aside for you. Your health depends on it and so does your sanity.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hello all! I forget who orginally posted the recipe for freezing bananas then blending them but OMG I just did it and WOW was it delicious! Thanks for sharing the idea.


----------



## Ask4j

All very good advice! Not a psychology major here but you get to be when dealing with controlling mothers. My mother just passed last December--I was stunned that I had actually out lived her.

Just a few things to realize is that she probably has had a lot of dementia or mini-strokes and her reasoning has diminished along with it. They get to be very difficult to live with, my mother was. I would come "home" and she would get on a track and put down everyone in the family and quote all the wrong things that had been done to her throughout her life and could not stop. It was painful to say the least. Each time it happened she embellished it--I could scream as loud as I wanted and she would or could not stop--that should have been a red flag but, of course, I was ignorant at that time. I would not move in with her because I knew it would be my death. I would be giving up my life, my work and independence. She lived with my younger brother who was 13 years younger than me, he farmed the land, and things were fine but the cooking and cleaning were up to her because, of course, nobody was allowed into her kitchen and absolutely no stranger was going to clean her house--we went that round many times. I had to go home and clean her house! that was her mind set (I lived 2.5 hours away).

Well my brother died suddenly--it affects your health no doubt, and I feel living with her attributed. So I found her a very nice two bedroom senior living. The move was not good as anticipated but she had nothing to complain about because no way could she live out on the farm by herself--all her furniture was moved and everything she wanted. Long story short--after six months she had a major stroke that put her into the nursing home and that is when the Neurologist pointed out that she had been having these mini-strokes probably over the last ten or 15 years and that is when I realized why things had gotten to be so difficult.

Take care of yourself and be healthy that is your first defense. It affected my health and emotions having to deal with her, but living far away was really good for me--I could get away and I don't feel guilty and I am still alive to enjoy my last years.



5mmdpns said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Hi everyone I'm back, I think. I had to go to the ER last Friday at 3:30 in the morning and spent 17 hrs. in ER before being admitted to hospital. Just got home late this afternoon. Found out I had an inflamed stomach and the opening into the stomach was too narrow and so was enlarged some by doc. All caused by stress doc said of me having to take care of my mom. Now what do I do about that? How do you not stress out when doing that? Please someone tell me. She is a nervous wreck and I cannot suggest anything nicely to her because she takes the offense when I do. I have to take care of my mom her house repairs, her shopping, her hair appointments and then do my own. My sister lives in Texas and is willing to help but it is only logical I do most because I live here with mom. It is so easy for others to tell me to not let things she does or say bother me but it does and I can't tell my body not to take it out on itself. It doesn't work that way. I'm not trotting her off to a nursing home because even though she is 89 she is not ready yet. She still has a lot of her mental faculties and can get around her own home. But when I suggest things to make her life easier or someone who can come to help her with things, she changes subject or gets on the offensive. She doesn't want outside help, but I need outside help. HELP! This is what I'm suppose to do, it is for my mother. Any suggestions as to how I can cope myself without turn it inward. Any psychology majors out there?
> 
> 
> 
> I have some suggestions as I know what you are going through. Get yourself a large white out board and post it up on the wall where it is convenient. Post a calendar beside it. Draw a line down the middle. On one side you list her appointments and things she needs done. On the other side, is where you put down all the things you require, including a two hour trip to the library to do "research". Set down the times and you make sure that these times are set in stone. You may even grant yourself a five hour time away from home and go to get yourself pampered. Make a date with yourself and stick to the time! Take an overnight trip to the hotel room and just get away from things.
> 
> There will be those occaisions when she will whine and cry over you being away, and that is ok. Do not let her guilt you in being at her beck and call. You can tell her that she is capable of being by herself for a few hours, and if she can not manage that, then you will be calling in someone to sit with her. Do not cave in. She is all about controlling things in her life at this point and can not see that she is smothering you.
> 
> Hugs for you. You must set time aside for you. Your health depends on it and so does your sanity.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ms. Tess

Oh Wow Holy Cow!!! I know it's only Tuesday afternoon, but I have missed 69 pages of this tea party already???? My goodness. I will try to do my best to catch up, but I had a little mishap on Friday and have been living in groggy-ville since. Let's go back to last week when I had a little visitor here. She took great delight in curling the area rug. Trying to roll it up I suppose. That is what I didn't notice while going as fast as I could to grab the ringing phone.....as you may have guessed, I caught my foot on the curled edge and went head first into the occasional table hitting my face and landing hard on my wrecked knee. What hurt the worst was the big toe on my good foot, which I yoinked the tendon beyond what any body part should be able to withstand. Anyway, I ended up in the ER on Friday evening for about 5 hours, only to return home with a steel brace so I can have my "steel toed bare feet" (as referred to by the doctor) and keep me from bending or flexing that toe. The toe is now a lovely shade of blackened purple and hurts like fury. My knee reminds me every time I step that it really didn't like that fall, and thankfully I am an Avon lady so I can cover the bruise on my face. My shoulder also took a smack and has a large purple bruise on it. I have been living in medication land since this happened and miss you all so very much. I haven't been knitting or crocheting much as when I start reading a pattern, or anything else for that matter, I fall asleep and wake up to discover that hours have escaped me somehow. I hope that you have all had a wonderful week, big hugs to those of you that have had a difficult time, cuddles and kisses to the little ones and empathy to those that have faced difficulties this week as well. If I have missed anything, forgive me please. I hope to be back to my normal self by next week. Hugsssssssss to you all oxox

Orcagrandma, I hear what you are going through and I feel for you. My own mother is a control freak to the point where I had to cut all ties because I had ulcers and such as well from her rediculious behavior. I tried everything I could to make her happy and when it got to the point that my breathing bothered her, I could take it no more. Hurt as it may, I went my way and have recovered since. Perhaps in the future things may straighten out. If not, so be it. I read 5mmdpns suggestions and think that those may help you as well. If you need to unload or just to vent, feel free to pm me anytime. Big hugs to you, ER's are not a fun place to be. After I left I found out that this local hospital has had a major bacterial infection problem that they cannot get cleaned up so now I am a little concerned for my suppressed immune system. Let's keep our fingers crossed on that one. Big hugs (with a mask and gloves) to you dear, you need to take good care of yourself because if you are sick, you can't take care of anyone else. Hugsssssss oxox

See what the meds do to me? I will repost this in the proper Tea Party as I am only three weeks late with posting in this one. Thanks for bringing that to my attention!!!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

OMG Ms. Tess, do recuperate quickly, what a tragedy. I can't even begin to phamtonize the pain. Get well soon.


Ms. Tess said:


> Oh Wow Holy Cow!!! I know it's only Tuesday afternoon, but I have missed 69 pages of this tea party already???? My goodness. I will try to do my best to catch up, but I had a little mishap on Friday and have been living in groggy-ville since. Let's go back to last week when I had a little visitor here. She took great delight in curling the area rug. Trying to roll it up I suppose. That is what I didn't notice while going as fast as I could to grab the ringing phone.....as you may have guessed, I caught my foot on the curled edge and went head first into the occasional table hitting my face and landing hard on my wrecked knee. What hurt the worst was the big toe on my good foot, which I yoinked the tendon beyond what any body part should be able to withstand. Anyway, I ended up in the ER on Friday evening for about 5 hours, only to return home with a steel brace so I can have my "steel toed bare feet" (as referred to by the doctor) and keep me from bending or flexing that toe. The toe is now a lovely shade of blackened purple and hurts like fury. My knee reminds me every time I step that it really didn't like that fall, and thankfully I am an Avon lady so I can cover the bruise on my face. My shoulder also took a smack and has a large purple bruise on it. I have been living in medication land since this happened and miss you all so very much. I haven't been knitting or crocheting much as when I start reading a pattern, or anything else for that matter, I fall asleep and wake up to discover that hours have escaped me somehow. I hope that you have all had a wonderful week, big hugs to those of you that have had a difficult time, cuddles and kisses to the little ones and empathy to those that have faced difficulties this week as well. If I have missed anything, forgive me please. I hope to be back to my normal self by next week. Hugsssssssss to you all oxox


----------



## budasha

MsTess - so sorry to read of your problems - your injuries sound so painful. Sure hope that you recover quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2

I am wondering if this link will work

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-200923-1.html


----------

